# Toons For The Times



## pirate_girl

*i*


----------



## Trakternut

Pretty humorous, but, it's hard to laugh when the truth keeps leaking out all over.


----------



## darroll

Good Post:
The RNC paid for her clothes.
Probably because she had been called a hic.
She buys her clothes in Alaska from some used clothing place.
d


----------



## Tractors4u

Another


----------



## American Woman

Funny, but I'm with T-Nutz....it's chillingly too close for comfort.


----------



## pirate_girl

a few more...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lmmfao @ the puppy


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## darroll

Little Pirate,
That cartoon said it all.
"What a mess"

Happy Friday,
Darroll


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## The Tourist

I like the picture of BHO dressed as a Roman emporer.  He is going to need some very fancy mathematics to jungle the national debt, sustain the troops, cut taxes, and buttress up the failing car companies.

If I had a devilish sense of humor, I would tease BHO about the slight of hand arithmetic he might need, and perhaps suffer the same fate as befell Jimmy Carter.

I would dress up as a soothsayer and whisper to him, "Beware the ideas of math..."

Fortunately I'm not a cruel jokester...


----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.cagle.com/news/fiore/main.asp


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper

*To begin the transition, the Secret Service has unveiled a new standard uniform for service in the field.*

__


*Buy A Toaster Get A Free Gift *
__


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## ddrane2115

these were the bright spot in a dreary Saturday here in the good ole southern IN.


----------



## pirate_girl

ddrane2115 said:


> these were the bright spot in a dreary Saturday here in the good ole southern IN.


Aww Danny, glad they made you smile.
It's not dreary here, it's just COLD, WINDY and Snowing!! 
I don't mind.. 'tis my weekend off..


----------



## sonicangel

*Poor OJ. I feel really bad for him.NOT!!!!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Those were all great!!!!!


----------



## darroll

She has spoken.


----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------



## pirate_girl

-=-=-=


----------



## pirate_girl

****


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## darroll

Toons of the re-tired.


----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like a cross between Woody Allen and Henry Kissinger..


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------



## DarkStarChilde

I'm so loving these!  ROFLMAO!  Especially the 'Peanuts' and the 'Transformers'.


----------



## Melensdad

The "Three Stooges"


----------



## bczoom

...


----------



## Trakternut

Ohhhhhhhhhhh-ho-ho! That's rich!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

dayum Bob, could you have made that one any bigger? ^


----------



## Kwiens

Bob,

I want some of those Obama no dollar bills.  They'd be great for my clients!  Where can I order them?

K


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

*i*


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## CityGirl

Sorry.  Pics are too darn big!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## DarkStarChilde

wow.


----------



## DarkStarChilde




----------



## DarkStarChilde

xo


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Pigtails




----------



## Pigtails

PSALM  2008-2012  FROM THE   FIRST BOOK OF DEMOCRAT 

OBAMA IS MY SHEPHERD, I SHALL NOT WANT.   HE LEADETH  ME BESIDE STILL FACTORIES. 

HE RESTORETH MY FAITH IN THE REPUBLICAN PARTY. 

HE GUIDETH ME IN THE PATH OF UNEMPLOYMENT. 

 YEA, THOUGH I WALK THROUGHT THE VALLEY 

OF THE  BREAD LINE I SHALL NOT GO HUNGRY. 

OBAMA HAS ANOINTED MY INCOME WITH TAXES, 

MY EXPENSES RUNNETH OVER MY INCOME, 

SURELY, POVERTY AND HARD LIVING WILL FOLLOW ME ALL THE DAYS  OF HIS TERM. 

 FROM HENCE FORTH WE WILL LIVE ALL THE DAYS 

OF OUR LIVES IN A  RENTED HOME WITH AN OVERSEAS  LANDLORD. 

BUT  I AM GLAD I AM AN AMERICAN, I AM GLAD THAT I AM  FREE.  BUT I WISH I WAS A DOG AND OBAMA  A TREE.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

^^ LOL!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

....................


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## urednecku

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..........


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...........!


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## 3dfan

I enjoyed all the pictures, some are very funny as those posted by pirate girl


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## 3dfan

3dfan said:


> I enjoyed all the pictures, some are very funny as those posted by pirate girl



well-done pirate girl!


----------



## Bobcat

No need for the double praise; her head is quite big enough as it is.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## HarryG

..


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Bobcat

No, that slippery slope was started before you got there. But I'm afraid you're probably content to ride it to the bottom.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## HarryG




----------



## bczoom

...


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL Brian!


----------



## bczoom

Monopoly anyone?


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

...


----------



## muleman RIP

Just to get off the Obama line for a minute or so.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## HarryG

http://www.gun-one.com/Obamaturtle.jpg


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Miss Abby




----------



## pirate_girl

^ haha!


----------



## Miss Abby

pirate_girl said:


> ^ haha!


 
Thanks PG


----------



## thcri RIP

>>>>>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I had not looked at these for awhile.  Funny stuff all.  Keep em coming.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

I don't think these are racist


----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## norscaner

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 38159


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Erik

"In my many years I have come to a conclusion that one useless man is a shame, two is a law firm and three or more is a congress."​ 


---John Adams​


----------



## muleman RIP

Which one?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Ironman




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Winners!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

reps if i can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## couchloafer

not sure if you have seen this one


----------



## HarryG




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to the zoo!


----------



## muleman RIP

Trust me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Big Dog

...............................


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ ahahahaha!!
Reps!


----------



## Big Dog

Oh boy, how true!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

No Smoking................


----------



## Melensdad

Nice hat.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

Harry, I don't see anything?? ^^^


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

If it stinks throw it out!


----------



## muleman RIP

Our congressional watchdogs.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Let the show begin!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## nixon

http://www.prophetcartoons.com/images/DanishCartoon05.jpg


----------



## muleman RIP

Couple of spoonfuls a day will make your troubles go away!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## muleman RIP

They should pray it never happens!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

HarryG said:


>



Owwwww!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

our congress at work!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw

keep em coming girl!


----------



## JEV

I need help...


----------



## colemancol

Those are just awesome..
Very funny..Here are some from me:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good one, reps for you! welcome to FF, btw! be sure to introduce yourself in the intro section


----------



## pirate_girl

New product:Tiagra


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord! hahaha!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Good Lord! hahaha!



I kinda knew you would like that hahahaha


----------



## thcri RIP

the texting the kids for dinner one sure happens around here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

_*I found this beautiful winter poem and thought 
it might be a comfort to you.*_​ _* It  was to me, and it's very well written*._​  _*It's not long and it's awesome literature!*_​ _*No maudlin sentimentality,
 no harping on about the changing of the seasons.*_​  _*I think everyone will do well to try to memorize these beautiful and poignant words about Winter.  *._​ _*
*_​ _
_ ​ 
"*WINTER*"​ 
a poem by _Abigail Elizabeth McIntyre_ ​ 




 

*'SHIT, It's Cold !'*

_The End_​


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice billboards


----------



## muleman RIP

White house walk in cooler.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Fresh ones.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Clearing things up!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

some more


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP

Winning


----------



## muleman RIP

Cold out there


----------



## muleman RIP

Harry is studying up!


----------



## tsaw




----------



## tsaw




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

6:49 pm January 14, 2010, by AJC Opinion


----------



## pirate_girl

^ LOL!
Letecia! Now that was perfect timing!


----------



## muleman RIP

Carb troubles!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## thcri RIP

CityGirl said:


> 6:49 pm January 14, 2010, by AJC Opinion




Welcome back CG


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## daedong

CityGirl said:


> 6:49 pm January 14, 2010, by AJC Opinion



Welcome home, are you still married to CB?


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## muleman RIP

over loaded.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not at all a slam against the Reverend Martin Luther King (I adored him).. 
The toon made me chuckle..


----------



## muleman RIP

Covers Global warming and congress.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## thcri RIP

..


----------



## rlk

Perfect summary of the first year!

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

Coakley drowning.


----------



## muleman RIP

Bank robbers.


----------



## muleman RIP

Democrat wakeup!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Brown blockage!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a good one Muley!


----------



## muleman RIP

Love this one! Owebama and the seven dorks!


----------



## pirate_girl

Queeny and Gaffy.. heh!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

the rats are jumping overboard!


----------



## muleman RIP

not to speak ill of the dead but this is funny!


----------



## muleman RIP

Coming for the banks next!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

As you can see, people are _really _concerned about "global warming"..


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 41563
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41565


 
Must have been a page right out of his book... funny too


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

thanks Dur. LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Kind of goes with global warming as well!


----------



## muleman RIP

Train to hell!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw




----------



## muleman RIP

Steep drop coming up!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

current ones


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to the world.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

The fall is near.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, good ones PG. love the last one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

timely ones.


----------



## darroll

George is back.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is up in Wisconsin and was paid for by a bunch of businessmen who are upset with Obama. Was on national news at lunchtime.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

more


----------



## tsaw

[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]


----------



## tsaw

[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]


----------



## rc2james




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

hungry?


----------



## rc2james




----------



## rc2james




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

need work?


----------



## muleman RIP

recent


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## fogtender

Envy, another form of hate...


----------



## fogtender

Most politicians use “crib notes” of some kind while giving speeches.
Some bring 3×5 cards listing key points. Others refer to handwritten rough drafts. And some even read from pages on which the entire speech has been printed out.

But Barack Obama and Sarah Palin each have their own unique crib notes technology. The two diagrams below analyze how much each type of technology costs per speech.


First we view Obama's expert ability to set up a great speech







Now a look at Palin's set up for a great speech.


----------



## muleman RIP

Joe and Barry


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

new


----------



## muleman RIP

hey


----------



## Big Dog

The best .........

View attachment 42833


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 42845


 

Fabric?  No.  Fabrications......?


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Fabric?  No.  Fabrications......?


----------



## thcri RIP

Another Gold Medal for the US


*[FONT=&quot]The International Olympic Committee stunned the world this morning when they awarded U.S. President Barack Obama a gold medal for Men’s Skiing. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]When asked how this could be, considering that President Obama has never skied nor competed in the Olympic games, an IOC spokesman justified the decision by stating “Barack Obama is going downhill faster than anyone this year.”[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

ts


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Got to love the last one even if he was my representative.


----------



## HarryG

muleman said:


> Got to love the last one even if he was my representative.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, those Republicans are in the pocket of the insurance  industry, huh? Have you seen this list anywhere in the mainstream media?







Pomeroy, Earl (D-ND)    $157,900
Frank, Barney (D-MA)    $147,249
Kanjorski, Paul E (D-PA)    $144,200
Cantor, Eric (R-VA)    $130,750
Bean, Melissa (D-IL)    $129,700
Kind, Ron (D-WI)    $121,650
Rangel, Charles B (D-NY)    $116,400
Boehner, John (R-OH)    $98,390
Neal, Richard E (D-MA)    $96,550
Royce, Ed (R-CA)    $91,550
 Just more proof that the press is as worthless as the last promise  Pelosi made.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## dianewiles

now that funny. 

can anyone post more jokes... 

by the way those Obama jokes are so hilarious.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## dianewiles

LoL! now this is funny...


----------



## Doc

Welcome to forums forums Diane!   I'm glad you found us.   

I hate to have to ask to have jokes explained but ..... I do not get the joke.  Help please.


----------



## tsaw

Yay A new member. Welcome
My guess is it means what comes out of Obama's mouth doesn't make any sense!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## tsaw

[SIZE=-1]  


[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7_ey2qrxeA"]YouTube- Obamanation...[/ame]


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

yep!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

http://www.moonbattery.com/assets_c/2010/04/barackdouche-thumb-500x383-1584.jpg


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dose??


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> Dose??
> 
> View attachment 44161


 
Write-o   or in this case, Right-o


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry, had to


----------



## pirate_girl

Rustyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Ironman




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Love the license.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWyS5xx5pYE"]YouTube- Mr. Obama's Wild Ride![/ame]


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Danang Sailor

While I love that driver's license, I can't help but wonder how Alfonso Bedoya ("We don't have to show you any stinkin' badges!") would feel about his "Gold Hat" character from Treasure of the Sierra Madre being used this way?


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary - "What a bunch of amateurs... 2012 here I come!"
Michelle - "I oughta crack this blonde biatch in the back of the  head."
Biden - "Weeeeeee!"
Obama - "Gotcha Suckas!"


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Dad's been gone now for a while and some days I miss him an awfull lot. One of his favorite songs was this one. It reminded him of his childhood in the deep south during the depression- dirt poor farmers plowing mules on ground so poor the worms were skinny. Today, I missed him more than ever yet and I found this on UTube. I thought it might bring back memories for some others so I posted it here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDYsw4t2rAI&feature=related"]YouTube- Walter Brennan - Old Rivers[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Thx, Alonzo.  Reminds me of a great uncle I grew up around.  Helped him plow with an old mule for years even though he had a tractor.


----------



## muleman RIP

Obama gets the jump on business!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## darroll

Mean Arizona.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snow dog

hot air


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh HarryG.. lol


----------



## HarryG

That was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

PG,

About that last one:


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Good ones as usual Harry!


----------



## muleman RIP

New ones


----------



## Big Dog

So true for politicians in that party!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Spot On! He's taken care of his COOL for the rest of his life, f**k the rest of us .................... he's going to play golf and he plays a lot! Even under national disaster he can go on vacation, have parties, host dignitaries and hit the links. What a guy!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP

Oh maybe it is not a toon.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> Oh maybe it is not a toon.



I wonder what's happening below....ahhhh ...... never mind .........


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

bb


----------



## muleman RIP

Bush did it!


----------



## muleman RIP

bb


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Fred Mertz does not approve this dress.







*Crazy little rodent..*


----------



## pirate_girl

The new Little BP Mascot--

Yeah we in luck here... down in the muck here... under the sea...


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 45671​



I would like it better if the picture was of America, and the caption said, "You're Fired!"

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## loboloco

HarryG said:


>


Thanks Harryg reps


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## darroll

LP,

Your thread really kicks a$$.

I Like you.


----------



## muleman RIP

New campaign poster!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> LP,
> 
> Your thread really kicks a$$.
> 
> I Like you.



Little Darroll,
Thank you much!
I like you too!

Good ones Harry and Bill


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Loved the Soros puppet one,Harry!


----------



## HarryG

muleman said:


> Loved the Soros puppet one,Harry!


 

*Glad you liked it Muleman. We all know Soros has a lot of pull in what Obongo does. After all, they both dispise America. *


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Not political, but timely


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Stimulus needed!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

These are timely!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Kids get oiled too!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Danang Sailor

HarryG said:


>



Harry,

Thanks!!


----------



## muleman RIP

A few good ones.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

zzz


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

ha


----------



## muleman RIP

watch


----------



## muleman RIP

spill


----------



## muleman RIP

pray


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

^ reps coming Bob..


----------



## bczoom

xxx


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

bye


----------



## muleman RIP

love hurts!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=201pgTaEseQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Obama Bumper Sticker Removal Kit - Available at BSRemoval.com - feat. Brad Stine[/ame]http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/e=player_embedded


----------



## Big Dog

HarryG said:


> YouTube- Obama Bumper Sticker Removal Kit - Available at BSRemoval.com - feat. Brad Stine



I have one too, it's called a 12 gauge ...........


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Black fish anyone?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46624



Yechhhhh  

I may never be able to look at a cup of tea again without my stomach rebelling!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

Harry!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Kwiens

muleman said:


> View attachment 46876


 

MM,

I can't read the caption on this cartoon.  Would you be able to post a larger version?

Thanks,

K


----------



## pirate_girl

Harry...


----------



## muleman RIP

Kwiens said:


> MM,
> 
> I can't read the caption on this cartoon.  Would you be able to post a larger version?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> K


Sorry about that. I just tried to zoom it and it got too blurry so you can't read it. Don't know what is up with that.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> View attachment 46893


 

 That must be an old picture of Her , she dont look near as bad as she does now


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

QUICK!! the first person to find a Michelle Obama Spanish vacation toon, gets a rep point!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP

Dang Harry you got to love the Bloomberg ones! He is the typical I know whats best for folks tyrant.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG

muleman said:


> Dang Harry you got to love the Bloomberg ones! He is the typical I know whats best for folks tyrant.


 

Bloomberg is just another way of spelling   _*SCUMBAG.*_


----------



## muleman RIP

And half the damn fools in the city love him and Charlie Rangel.


----------



## pirate_girl

===================


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 46986
> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46987



WOW!!  I guess you owe yourself some reps for this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

It seems some things never change.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 47336​


 
that poor Edsel has more hope than we do now


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy

This fits nicelly with the last post


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG

99


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG

910


----------



## HarryG

910


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## bczoom

Harry - You're on a roll.  Good stuff.  Reps.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG

bczoom said:


> Harry - You're on a roll. Good stuff. Reps.


 


Thanks bczoom, I'll do my best to keep the standard up.


----------



## pirate_girl

HarryG said:


> Thanks bczoom, I'll do my best to keep the standard up.


.. Harry, you own The Fort now baby, I don't even go there for stuff anymore


----------



## HarryG

pirate_girl said:


> .. Harry, you own The Fort now baby, I don't even go there for stuff anymore


 


C'mon now, this is a collective team effort.   I get inspiration from the "toons" and therefore enjoy contributing. 
Actually, I deplore whats happened to MY country over the past decade and I want MY country back. 
Humor helps relieve the tension.


----------



## muleman RIP

That OK Harry, I will try to help keep it going if PG wants to be a party pooper!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

HarryG said:


> C'mon now, this is a collective team effort.   I get inspiration from the "toons" and therefore enjoy contributing.
> Actually, I deplore whats happened to MY country over the past decade and I want MY country back.
> Humor helps relieve the tension.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> That OK Harry, I will try to help keep it going if PG wants to be a party pooper!


Yo!! who started this joint anyway? 
Just because it's mine doesn't mean I have to be the only one to contribute.
Thanks for all of your Toons Bill.
That goes for everyone.
Oft times I wanna say something in a thread, but say to myself.. screw it, pictures speak louder than words


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

Good job Harry!
Reps coming.
Everytime I see O with the flies on his face, I want to break out a can of Raid.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

Tiz the season


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, she looks good showing some leg!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## HarryG

Imagine the furor from the left if a conservative referred to a woman as a whore.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG

This one says it all.


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## alaska120

Apologize if its a rerun...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## fogtender

Photos that don't need words....

Sorry if there are reposts..


----------



## fogtender

So true....


----------



## pirate_girl

HarryG said:


>




 words escape me..


----------



## fogtender

The dogs eyes says it all!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG

pirate_girl said:


> *words escape me..*


 

*I thought everyone knew 27% of the population is left handed.*


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## fogtender

muleman said:


> View attachment 49127


 
That was good!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Good ones Bill


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## Cowboy

I,m starting to see a trend here Harry , are you trying to tell us something


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

^ reppers, nursie


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

Love the one about the snow....sadly, it is not really an exaggeration of the truth.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jam

..


----------



## pirate_girl

Excellent Jam..
Now.. don't be such a stranger lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

Toons for the Times- the Depression of the 1930s







Like today, confidence was the real issue then too (the fundamentals are fine, just don’t dig too deep).
_August 1931, by C. W. Anderson_




Jobless Recovery circa 1931. Caption is kind of fuzzy. It says, “I see by the papers everything is all right”. _January 1930, by Robert Brown_




Mixed signals.
October 1931, John Cassel




Plan of action for the U.S.: “Spend, Spend, Spend”. Lots of little details in this one, and plenty of red-bashing._1934, by Cary Orr in the Chicago Tribune_

_

Bread line, or bank-run?January 1931, Chester Garde_

_



_
Feed the rich.
_1929, unsigned_


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## nixon

http://politicalhumor.about.com/od/politicalcartoons/ig/Egypt-Cartoons/Mubarak-s-Time-Is-Up.htm


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jam

...


----------



## Jam




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 52349


 
Wonder if they traded one demon for another?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Try zooming in.
Waaay in.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/stuartcarlson/


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

*America's Problem* 





This financial crisis is forcing State and local agencies to make some tough decisions. 
If things continue for much longer, there's a real risk that we may have to lay off Jose.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl

^^ good ones, Harry!


----------



## HarryG




----------



## HarryG




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

I saw this one and thought of you, BigDog.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Big Dog

CityGirl said:


> I saw this one and thought of you, BigDog.




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................... !


----------



## pirate_girl

*Meet the Ruger "Union Worker"...*​ 



​ ​ *Key Features:*​ 

It doesn't work
You can't fire it
 
​ 

​ 
​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

​ ​ 

​ 


​ 


​ ​ 
​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Doc

Good ones PG!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Good ones PG!!!!



Thank you Doc.
I try to keep the 'toons current and somewhat fun.
Harry G, where are you?
Good ones Letecia!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl

http://www.thetruthorthefight.com/?p=2108


----------



## pirate_girl

^^


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/kevinkallaugher/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## bobjr

Nice and good cartoon.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

These are for you, Mak2.














and for the rest of the forum crew....


----------



## CityGirl

May be an older cartoon but a good descriptor of the false left-right paradigm


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Doc

Good ones CG.


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL What Doc said..


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Man, we could really have some fun with this weiner stuff..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Watch and learn...you're next!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

That is hilarious!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

I cannot forget ... even if I should care to,


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*If you were President, and had the opportunity to read to small  school children, which book would you choose? If you are Barack Obama,  the one about yourself! *


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/bensargent/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

OMG, that's great!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 59129



Right on ... even the audience is realistic!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## luvs




----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, a long time ago.. 
But not thru them lol


----------



## luvs

me, too. & not thru them. thru being born, hehe


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

luvs said:


>



I don't blame him; if they were looking for me, I'd hide behind the curtains too!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 59772



Thanks!!  I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

*Re: FUNNY PICTURE THREAD . . . just add your own submissions*

Hope these aren't repeats.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## Cowboy

Playboy reportedly offered Sarah Palin $4,000,000 to pose nude 





in an upcoming issue.








Michelle Obama was offered $50 by National Geographic.







In other news........ we all remember when KFC offered a "Hillary" meal, consisting of 2 small breasts and 2 large thighs.







Now, KFC is offering the "Obama Cabinet Bucket." It consists ofnothing but dark meat, left wings and chicken shit.



Just keeping you up to date.


----------



## pirate_girl

!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------



## luvs




----------



## pirate_girl

+-+


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

***


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

_[FONT=&quot]ACCEPTABLE [/FONT]_


[FONT=&quot]1 - *Michele Bachmann*[/FONT] <<< nope!

[FONT=&quot]2 – A Conservative*** to be named later [/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]MARGINALLY ACCEPTABLE[/FONT]_

[FONT=&quot]3 - *Herman Cain* [/FONT]<<<<nope!

[FONT=&quot]4 - *Rick Santorum*  [/FONT]<<<<uhhh.. nope!

[FONT=&quot]5 - *Rick Perry* [/FONT]<<<< who?

_[FONT=&quot]UNACCEPTABLE [/FONT]_

[FONT=&quot]6 - *Newt Gingrich* – like *Romney* talks a good line, but has acted opposite on many issues. Great debater, but loses the argument with me.[/FONT]<<< meh...

[FONT=&quot]7 - *Ron Paul* – strong fiscally, middle of the road socially, denies Islamic threat to America and the world, wants to legalize hardcore drugs[/FONT]<<< 

[FONT=&quot]8 - Jon *Huntsman*[/FONT]<<<< out...

[FONT=&quot]9 - *Mitt Romney* – an establishment stooge, will the real *Romney* please stand up?* Ronald Reagan* was the Gipper. *Willard Romney* is the Flipper! *Romney* would be socialist-lite in comparison to the hardcore socialist/Marxist 44th President.[/FONT]<<<<

[FONT=&quot]10 – *Barack Obama *- should never have been elected President in the first place. He is a community organizer at best.[/FONT]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 60871


 
This is so true PG.

What is ironic here is that several years ago, when a black youth was beaten by the police, it wasZimmerman that led the charge to get justice done. He literaly had to campain, flyers , petition table at the mall, to get the black community even interested in seekinf justice for the boy.

No one seems to remember this.

Validating the well worn tongue in cheek phrase,,,"No good deed goes unpunished."

Melensdad; Post 82 here
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=54701&page=5


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> This is so true PG.
> 
> What is ironic here is that several years ago, when a black youth was beaten by the police, it wasZimmerman that led the charge to get justice done. He literaly had to campain, flyers , petition table at the mall, to get the black community even interested in seekinf justice for the boy.
> 
> No one seems to remember this.
> 
> Validating the well worn tongue in cheek phrase,,,"No good deed goes unpunished."
> 
> Melensdad; Post 82 here
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=54701&page=5


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> This is so true PG.
> 
> What is ironic here is that several years ago, when a black youth was beaten by the police, it wasZimmerman that led the charge to get justice done. He literaly had to campain, flyers , petition table at the mall, to get the black community even interested in seekinf justice for the boy.
> 
> No one seems to remember this.
> 
> Validating the well worn tongue in cheek phrase,,,"No good deed goes unpunished."
> 
> Melensdad; Post 82 here
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=54701&page=5


http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/newsom.asp

     The animals pictured below car-jacked     then raped Christopher Newsom, cut off his penis,  set him on fire and     fatally shot him several times while they forced his girlfriend, Channon     Christian, to watch. An even more cruel fate awaited her! 

     Channon Christian was beaten and     gang-raped in many ways for four days by all of them, while they took turns     urinating on her. They cut off her breasts and put chemicals in her     mouth... and then murdered her. 


     Knoxville (WVLT) - The District Attorney     General of  Knox   County announced the list of charges     facing now five suspects in the double murderof Channon Christian and     Christopher Newsom. ​The District Attorney General Randy     Nichols is not saying whether or not he will seek the death penalty, but he     does say the State will seek conviction for all charges filed in a 24-page     indictment from the Knox County  Grand Jury. Lemaricus Davidson, 25 ,     faces a total of 46 charges.. Letalvis Cobbins, 24 , faces a total of 46     charges. George Thomas, 24 , faces a total of 46 charges. Vanessa Coleman,     18 , faces 40  Tennessee   state charges. Eric Boyd, 24 , also     arrested in connection with the fatal car jacking, only faces federal     charges as an accessory after the fact. ​SO!!!!! Where's Al Sharpton, O and Jesse     Jackson? Are they providing counsel and help to the families of the     victims? 

     Of course not - the victims were white 

     Why hasn't this received National     coverage by the news media like the Trayvon Martin case in Florida

     Oh, that's right - the victims were white     

     Why hasn't the NAACP, ACLU, New York     Times etc., called for an investigation? 

     Must be cause the victims were white ​Why hasn't the FBI been called in to     investigate this as a hate crime? 

     Oh, that's right - the victims were     white' 

     So, if a white radio shock jock uses the     phrase 'Nappy headed'Ho, it gets 2 weeks of constant news coverage. 

     If two white people are tortured, raped,     and murdered by a group of black people, it barely gets a blip in the news.     








​ 


​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

.........


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## muleman RIP

Those are both great PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

your turn! lol


----------



## muleman RIP

I just posted real news about the Nuge being dropped from a concert on a military base. He is still coming here in July with Stixx and REO for a concert outside.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Big Dog

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 61266


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

The way he sees it..


----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/matt-bors/ 





http://cartoonbox.slate.com/stevebreen/ 

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/lisabenson/


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> The way he sees it..
> 
> View attachment 61285



LOL!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

-------------------------------------


----------



## tiredretired

*I Find Your Lack Of Faith Disturbing!*


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Good ones, Letecia!


----------



## luvs

-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice shoes, Mr. President!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

I've probably posted this one before.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## CityGirl

(Good book, BTW)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

No he didn't PG.

But, he did write a letter of resignation the night before. Excepting all responsibility for the failure _to be placed on him alone,_ in the event the operation failed.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

Gotta be a gun guy or gal to get this one.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Kane

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 61822
> 
> Gotta be a gun guy or gal to get this one.


Reminds me. Watched "Saving Private Ryan" again the other day.  A sobering film, even for those that understand.  Makes me wonder how the OWS pussies would react if asked to serve their country.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

yup!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 61983
> 
> 
> Absolutely perfect Pirate Girl.  I (cringe) worked on his campagne while in college.  Shows you just how bad your judgement can be when you're that age and so idealistic.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## CityGirl

TiredRetired said:


>


 The implications presented in this toon are worthy of a discussion thread. That is one sobering toon!



			
				TiredRetired;548270
 
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=62146[/IMG]


 I've already shared my first thought on hearing the ruling and that Roberts was the crossover. I'm still laughing. DemsRepubs 2 heads of same coin.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Kane

They be gone come next January.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> They be gone come next January.



Then they be *very* mad, oh *very* mad.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## CityGirl

Kane said:


> They be gone come next January.





TiredRetired said:


> Then they be *very* mad, oh *very* mad.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

Three awesome pics right there PG!  Those are going out to all my liberal friends ASAP!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

*

“Whatta you think Bubba?” “Well, first, let go of your balls, Little Man”*​ 

*


“Would you look at all these damn weeds that Bush planted!”*​ 




*

(shhhh! we don’t want to give Bush credit for that!) *​


----------



## pirate_girl

say bye bye!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

a pickaxe?
shouldn't that be a shovel? LOL


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> View attachment 62407



Say's a lot right there.

That skinny ass boy better put some weight on and lose those girlie arms.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> Say's a lot right there.
> 
> That skinny ass boy better put some weight on and lose those girlie arms.


 He must really suck if thats his golf ball he is looking for, i dont know WTF else he could be doing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cowboy said:


> He must really suck if thats his golf ball he is looking for, i dont know WTF else he could be doing.


 
He is digging a hole in clay with a tool not suitable for the purpose. The man behind him has a shovel with which to fill the hole back in.

It is a government make work project, funded by tax payer dollars. A wonderful example of our tax dollars atwork yes, but more importantly showing how in touch this man is with the realities faced by the common man.

Put more plainly, this uber educated, elitist, articulated orator hasn't a clue. There isn't a more simple job that diggin' in the dirt.

Despite what we are told of his impoverished youth, the President has no real connection with the work of real people


----------



## FrancSevin

Cowboy said:


> He must really suck if thats his golf ball he is looking for, i dont know WTF else he could be doing.


 I do. Elections are coming. He is digging up another Democrat vote.


----------



## Cowboy

FrancSevin said:


> I do. Elections are coming. He is digging up another Democrat vote.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> View attachment 62557


There's one you forgot to mention -




When  a biographer sets out to understand a president, he naturally begins  with mentors, the people who helped shape his character, career and  worldview, notes author Paul Kengor.

 But when it comes to explaining Barack Obama, the establishment media  has shown virtually no interest in delving into the life of the man the  president himself held up as a guiding and affirming voice at every  major point in his life.

Kengor thinks the fact media “want to avoid Frank Marshall Davis like  the plague” has something to do with the late mentor’s party  affiliation.
 “Never before in the history of the United States of America has a  president had a mentor who is a literal card-carrying member of the  Communist Party,” Kengor told WND in an interview. “That is remarkable.”
 Set for release today, Kengor’s “The Communist: Frank Marshall Davis: The Untold Story of Barack Obama’s Mentor” is the first in-depth treatment of the man Obama refers to only as “Frank” in his autobiography “Dreams from My Father.”

 “It’s just scandalous,” Kengor told WND, “that we could be four years  into the Obama presidency, and only now are we getting a book on the  beliefs and thinking and radical past of that mentor.”
 If you want to hear Davis in Obama’s rhetoric and ideas, you can  begin with Obama’s vow on the eve of his historic election to bring  “fundamental change” to the U.S. – the exact term Davis used to describe  a communist revolution in the U.S.

 Kengor pointed out that when Davis launched the communist Chicago  Star newspaper in 1946 he called for a “new Declaration of Independence”  in his first column. Davis wrote that history teaches, alluding to the  Marxist dialectic, that “any fundamental change advancing society is  spearheaded by strong radicals.”
 “It’s mindboggling,” Kengor said of Obama’s use of Davis’s language. “You can’t make this stuff up.”

 Kengor noted Obama never once gives Davis’s full name in “Dreams,” a “clear indication that he knows how radical Frank was.”

 “That was also an indication to his sycophants on the left to also  stay away from Frank Marshall Davis,” said Kengor, a professor at Grove  City College in Pennsylvania whose scholarship has focused on the Cold  War and the communist movement in the U.S.

 Davis’s communist activities in Chicago put him on the radar of the  FBI and Congress in the 1940s and 1950s before he moved to Hawaii in the  1960s and began frequently receiving Obama in his Honolulu home in the  1970s.




Obama,  who uses Frank’s name 22 times in “Dreams” and refers to him with  pronouns in many other instances, describes him in his autobiography as a  father figure, with a permanent influence on his life, whose counsel  helped him navigate his teen years and guide him into his adulthood.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

this one'll get some goats...hehehehe.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

Holy moley, Letecia!
Nice additions love


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Kane

CityGirl said:


>


Amen, CityGirl!  That great sucking sound, gambling with my deposits and too big to fail.  Much of what ails America today.


----------



## muleman RIP

CityGirl said:


>


I know 2 on the left and no clue who she is but her hooters are nice!


----------



## tiredretired

I know 3 on the left and have no idea who the chick is, but I am sure she is a Hollyweird type.


----------



## Danang Sailor

As a Public Service:  The one on the right is Kim Kardashian.  She made herself, and eventually her whole family, famous by
the expedient of making a sex tape that was "accidentally" brows:) released and went viral on the 'net.  For the record, she is in
fact a sharp self-promoter, but her star is starting to fade due to overexposure (if you'll pardon the pun). 

BTW, I do know some of those on the left side as well.


----------



## tiredretired

Danang Sailor said:


> As a Public Service:  The one on the right is Kim Kardashian.  She made herself, and eventually her whole family, famous by
> the expedient of making a sex tape that was "accidentally" brows:) released and went viral on the 'net.  For the record, she is in
> fact a sharp self-promoter, but her star is starting to fade due to overexposure (if you'll pardon the pun).
> 
> BTW, I do know some of those on the left side as well.



Yup, I had her pegged as a Hollyweird.  Turns out I was correct on that point.


----------



## CityGirl

Gyuck!Gnyuck!Gnyuck!Gnyuck!Gnuuck!  ~The Three Stooges


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

I _think_ that I know about half of those on the left and I was pretty sure I knew who that was on the right but I don't usually see her wearing that much clothing.  

It sure would be nice to find out who all those guys on the left are though.  Any ideas????

I'm totally stuck on 3 of them. (all down in the left hand corner)


----------



## CityGirl

EastTexFrank said:


> I _think_ that I know about half of those on the left and I was pretty sure I knew who that was on the right but I don't usually see her wearing that much clothing.
> 
> It sure would be nice to find out who all those guys on the left are though. Any ideas????
> 
> I'm totally stuck on 3 of them. (all down in the left hand corner)


 


_





Top-bottom moving left to right:_
_Stephen Hawking_
_Marie Curie_
_Nicola Tesla_
_Albert Einstein_
_Sigmund Freud _
_Neil deGrasse Tyson_
_Galileo  (had to look him up...thought it was Leonardo DaVinci)_
_Isaac Newton (had to look him up)_
_Carl Sagan_
_Charles Darwin

Unfortunately, I also knew the dingbat on the right. I knew she is the daughter of Robert Kardashian who was OJ Simpson's defense atty. in his murder trial.  I don't know why she and her sister have garnered the spotlight._


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

*True revolutionaries do not flaunt their radicalism. They cut their hair, put on suits and infiltrate the system from within. – Saul Alinsky*​

*
Check!!

*​


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Adillo303

Gun control anyone? this says it nicely.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

CityGirl said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-bottom moving left to right:_
> _Stephen Hawking_
> _Marie Curie_
> _Nicola Tesla_
> _Albert Einstein_
> _Sigmund Freud _
> _Neil deGrasse Tyson_
> _Galileo  (had to look him up...thought it was Leonardo DaVinci)_
> _Isaac Newton (had to look him up)_
> _Carl Sagan_
> _Charles Darwin
> 
> _



Thanks PG.  I didn't recognize Marie Curie' picture as being a woman or it would have been easy.  The other 2 I couldn't get were Nicola Tesla and Sigmund Freud (duh).


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Thanks PG.  I didn't recognize Marie Curie' picture as being a woman or it would have been easy.  The other 2 I couldn't get were Nicola Tesla and Sigmund Freud (duh).



Why thank you Frankie, but the credit is due to Citygirl.


----------



## EastTexFrank

CityGirl said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top-bottom moving left to right:_
> _Stephen Hawking_
> _Marie Curie_
> _Nicola Tesla_
> _Albert Einstein_
> _Sigmund Freud _
> _Neil deGrasse Tyson_
> _Galileo  (had to look him up...thought it was Leonardo DaVinci)_
> _Isaac Newton (had to look him up)_
> _Carl Sagan_
> _Charles Darwin
> 
> _



Thanks PG.  I didn't recognize Marie Curie' picture as being a woman or it would have been easy.  The other 2 I couldn't get were Nicola Tesla and Sigmund Freud (duh).


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin

SOME FOLKS BELIEVE NO MATTER WHAT.






Obama’s America: A Frightening Picture _“One of the sad signs of our times is that we have demonized those who produce, subsidized those who refuse to produce, and canonized those who complain.”_  This quote is from Dr. Thomas Sowell


----------



## Doc

CityGirl said:


>


Good one CG!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## BRGTold

I fixed it..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 62920


This "library" recently appeared at a Republican fund-raiser or some other event as I recall.  Of course the liberal media immediately went off on it as being incredibly off-putting and "racist".  Don't get it.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## squerly

Oh my God, that's a keeper!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## 300 H and H

City Girl this one is soooo ironical it is not that funny, but yet I cann't help but LMAO at it. But it is so true....

Thanks, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin

CityGirl said:


>


 

I Love it CG

Spot on.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

*Economic road signs*

Tuesday, August 14, 2012


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

> Biden's "Chains" comment does bring to mind the real life horrors of black men being chained.



Good one PG.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

1930s


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Danang Sailor

CityGirl said:


>



Big Bad Wolves don't worry my Little Lamb; she carries a .40 S&W and a 12 gauge pump.  It's too bad about yours!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

Ah, crap!!!!!!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin

CityGirl said:


>


 
Yeah right, except that isn't the Ryan plan.


----------



## Av8r3400

Facts like that are immaterial, Franc...


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

More "factual".  LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

New leadership at Seal Team Six





GI JOE is history but,  
Fearless Fosdick is at hand


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Danang Sailor

CityGirl said:


>



In today's economy, who can blame them?


----------



## CityGirl

Danang Sailor said:


> In today's economy, who can blame them?


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Doc

CityGirl said:


>




Good one CG.  So true.


----------



## Big Dog

CityGirl said:


>



Yepper, I've got our local pub specials memorized and the wife and I always hit Mondays and Wednesdays and sometimes Sunday!  Hey, I'm UE .... 
Monday - $1 burgers (1/3#'ers, best deal anywhere and they're excellent)
Tuesday - $4.95 Philly Cheese Steak Sub with fries
Wednesday - .50 cent jumbo wings (Full size wings, no drumettes here)
Thursday - 2 Tacos for a $1
Friday - $5.95 Fish Sub w/fries
Saturday - Dozen jumbo wings for $8.95
Sunday - 8 cut 2 topping pizza for $7.00


----------



## CityGirl

LOL!


----------



## FrancSevin

Et Tu Brute'


----------



## FrancSevin

CityGirl said:


> LOL!


 
Please note that practicaly the entire GOP has condemed this gaff by Akin. 
Quickly, soundly, uniformaly.

Joe Biden still gets a pass.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Please note that practicaly the entire GOP has condemed this.
> Quickly, soundly, uniformaly.
> 
> Joe Biden still gets a pass.



True story Franc.  Very true.  If Biden had said this there would be no calls for resignation, very little condemnation among the lamestream media. Just another gaff by Hairplugs and let it go.  Then again, maybe the media holds those with higher intelligence to a higher standard.  I doubt it though. Just a thought.


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> Et Tu Brute'


 


> New York, Aug 21 (THAINDIAN NEWS) In the Newsweek an article about the President of the United States of America, Barrack Obama, was written and it was not that appealing to the general public. Although in journalism they say that arguments are what make events important, the report that was written in one column of the Newsweek by the professor of Harvard, Naill Ferguson was not fair to the authorities.
> 
> It was considered as a form of insult to the authorities of the state. The picture of Barrack Obama was shown on the front cover and compliments were made on the page that the United States needs another President.
> 
> It was quite courageous for the reporters of Newsweek to publish such a subject that is very sensitive. The media house claimed that Barrack Obama is not professional and he is unethical thus not qualifies to become the president of the United States. This subject was supported by many people and it is now on debates that will determine the fairness.
> 
> This was a bravery act but according to many reporters the Newsweek could not have rubbed the subject on the face instead they could have been more considerate and address the matter with respect for the authorities.


 
Did anyone actually proof this nonsense?


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> Did anyone actually proof this nonsense?


 Hell, I just posted the picture.  Best cartoon I've seen today.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm getting a database error report when I try to post pics.


----------



## tiredretired

Haha..  Trouble in Liberalville.  Krugman the weenie leftie is upset over weenie leftie Newsweek.  Too funny.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I'm getting a database error report when I try to post pics.



I've noticed that from time to time.  Try using a different browser.  That worked for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Haha.. Trouble in Liberalville. Krugman the weenie leftie is upset over weenie leftie Newsweek. Too funny.
> 
> View attachment 63183


 
So it is apparently "unethical" for the media to critisize the President, if he is a progressive?

That's rich.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> I've noticed that from time to time.  Try using a different browser.  That worked for me.


Nope, didn't work.


----------



## Doc

testing


----------



## Doc

Some images simply will not upload.  Something about their format.  I've seen that with all types of images and wmv files.  Most work okay but some don't.


----------



## pirate_girl

not working here


----------



## pirate_girl

Had to use photobucket ..


----------



## pirate_girl

there, that one worked..
Thanks Doc


----------



## muleman RIP

When you have trouble with pics uploading it helps to open them in windows picture viewer and save them to a different format like BMP. If the original was run through certain programs they don't like to load.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

CityGirl said:


>


Wow how true ........ notice Fox News ain't in there!


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> When you have trouble with pics uploading it helps to open them in windows picture viewer and save them to a different format like BMP. If the original was run through certain programs they don't like to load.


Right on Muley.  A very good tip indeed.


----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 63198


 Good one, PG.  I don't think Akin got the message but


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Kane




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## BRGTold

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU1l5vE--Hw&feature=related"]The Fred Eaglesmith Travelling Show      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Meanwhile, cross country, Big Guy entered a spelling bee at Ohio  State University yesterday, putting up very few points for either  himself or the school:


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Meanwhile, cross country, Big Guy entered a spelling bee at Ohio State University yesterday, putting up very few points for either himself or the school:


I cannot help but notice those "college " boys worked up a sweat at the spellin' bee. 

Must have been some tough words tossed at them.

Words like;
"Solipsism"
"Obfuscate'
"Prevaricate"
"Perfidy"
"Tomfoolery"
"Popinjay"
"Monger"
or this favorite of mine
"Picaresque"

Everyone of them should make Fosdick sweat just a bit.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> I cannot help but notice those "college " boys worked up a sweat at the spellin' bee.
> 
> Must have been some tough words tossed at them.
> 
> Words like;
> "Solipsism"
> "Obfuscate'
> "Prevaricate"
> "Perfidy"
> "Tomfoolery"
> "Popinjay"
> "Monger"
> or this favorite of mine
> "Picaresque"
> 
> Everyone of them should make Fosdick sweat just a bit.


One day these three lads will come to hate ever being caught up in this photo, much like Charlie Crist rues the day he ever hugged Obama.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

*

Maybe I’ll just go campaign in New Orleans instead*​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

Finally, this thread made "Sticky" Status!


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> Finally, this thread made "Sticky" Status!


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> *
> 
> Maybe I’ll just go campaign in New Orleans instead*​



Might as well, it will be consistent with the WH administration's path of destruction!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 63450


 

Thanks PG.  With that, I'moff to bed.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Enough said..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

muleman said:


> View attachment 63445


 This is the history that is repeating


----------



## muleman RIP

CityGirl said:


> This is the history that is repeating


 For sure if you change the title on the bellies it still applies today. Clean out the lobbyists and half the "staff" on capital hill and they might be forced to be in touch with what they are voting on.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl

[FONT=times new roman,times][FONT=times new roman,times][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [FONT=times new roman,times]_"I don’t think (Ron Paul supporters) have been disrespected."_ - Mitt Romney[/FONT]

[FONT=georgia,palatino][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]

[/FONT]


[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/mikeluckovich/


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

http://cartoonbox.slate.com/stuartcarlson/


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## JenKennings




----------



## JenKennings




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 63597


LOL! STEALING!


----------



## CityGirl

JenKennings said:


>


 I love this!  I've seen it presented this way (this one has probably been posted here, before.


----------



## JenKennings

That's a Good'n !!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## AndyM

Thank you Mr. Bernanke...


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl

muleman said:


> View attachment 64033


 No implant needed.  You were endowed by your creator with your own RFID...fingerprints and retinas, for example.  The individual identification has always been with us...the technology to use that identification is now available. In regards to patient identification,  Hospitalized patients receive barcoded armbands and have been for nearly a decade.


----------



## FrancSevin

CityGirl said:


> No implant needed. You were endowed by your creator with your own RFID...fingerprints and retinas, for example. The individual identification has always been with us...the technology to use that identification is now available. In regards to patient identification, Hospitalized patients receive barcoded armbands and have been for nearly a decade.


 

Well I suppose that makes it alright then.

One cannot remove a Tattoo
One cannot remove an Implant
At least not easily.

But;

One can remove a wrist band.


----------



## squerly

Nobodys really being implanted are they?


----------



## muleman RIP

CityGirl said:


> No implant needed.  You were endowed by your creator with your own RFID...fingerprints and retinas, for example.  The individual identification has always been with us...the technology to use that identification is now available. In regards to patient identification,  Hospitalized patients receive barcoded armbands and have been for nearly a decade.


So why do they always ask for your name and date of birth?? I mess with them and answer George or move my birthday back a day or 2. They do use the barcodes at the pharmacy. Someday in the future they MIGHT actually have computerized records so one office knows what the other one did etc. That is why I don't leave without my copy of x-rays and labwork.


----------



## CityGirl

FrancSevin said:


> Well I suppose that makes it alright then.
> 
> One cannot remove a Tattoo
> One cannot remove an Implant
> At least not easily.
> 
> But;
> 
> One can remove a wrist band.


I suppose they can remove their fingerprints and poke their eyes out, too.    Maybe the democrats aren't all wrong in their concerns over voter ID....


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## mak2

Just to make sure we have the right patient.  If we did not do that you might get a hysterectomy next trip to the hospital.  





muleman said:


> So why do they always ask for your name and date of birth?? I mess with them and answer George or move my birthday back a day or 2. They do use the barcodes at the pharmacy. Someday in the future they MIGHT actually have computerized records so one office knows what the other one did etc. That is why I don't leave without my copy of x-rays and labwork.


----------



## FrancSevin

CityGirl said:


> I suppose they can remove their fingerprints and poke their eyes out, too.  Maybe the democrats aren't all wrong in their concerns over voter ID....


 
Yes they are.  But let's not discuss that subject here OK.


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## Big Dog




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

squerly said:


> Nobodys really being implanted are they?



Oh no!!  Please, trust your government implicitly to always do the right thing, never lie and have only our best interests in mind while herding us down the cattle chute.  Why would you even ask such a question?


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


>




Poor Linus..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## John Deere Addict

The way I saw it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## John Deere Addict




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## CityGirl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

.....


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

They say the elections cost two billion dollars this year.  I wonder, Mr. Obama, how many teachers that would hire?


----------



## liyuqingru

You are so great! I like these pictures and the stories! I I look forward to one day your work can be made into animation!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

thank you PoliticalClown..
I owe ya some toons..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Catavenger




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Leni

Jeeze Mule.  Did you have to give away my secret?  

I also use it on people who just can't sit down until intermission and crawl back and forth across me.


----------



## FrancSevin

NEWS OF MAKERS THE DAY


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

DOC;
Just for the record,the appointments done during Congressional recess to not constitute a violation of the Constitution. Perhaps of the law.  Certainly against  precedent.  But,,,,,,They hardly represent an impeachable offense.

And the court that made the decision was not the SCOTUS. we are a long way from the "Return of the JEDI."

Episode two to follow.


----------



## Doc

I didn't think so, but I shared the pic anyway.   Even if they were you and I both know that no way in H would he be impeached for that.   Sure sounded good though.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

A reporter asked Bill Clinton about Hillary's recent concussion: "How's Hillary's head?"

Bill replied, "Well, she's no Monica."


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> A reporter asked Bill Clinton about Hillary's recent concussion: "How's Hillary's head?"
> 
> Bill replied, "Well, she's no Monica."


 

That is SoooooooooBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.  that actually,I like it.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
*Obama Cupid*

Thursday, February 14, 2013


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

muleman said:


> View attachment 66844


 
Yeah!  A surprise to so many in the media.
The new Pope turns out to be Catholic.

Who Knew!


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Yeah!  A surprise to so many in the media.
> The new Pope turns out to be Catholic.
> 
> Who Knew!



Actually, it _looks_ as if every Pope is really Jewish!  I mean, did you ever see one without a yarmulke?


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Actually, it _looks_ as if every Pope is really Jewish! I mean, did you ever see one without a yarmulke?


 
Christ was also a JEW. So were all of his disiples. An apparently provacative statement that had me damm near removed from the church and introduced me to the back of my father's hand.

However Peter, the first POPE was a Christain. And so have been all that followed.


----------



## Leni

People seem to have a tendency to forget that little fact.  I remember getting some odd looks when I pointed that out.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

*fck em*

Quran (2:191-193) - "And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]... but if they desist, then lo! Allah is forgiving and merciful. And fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah."

Quran (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"

Quran (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"

Quran (3:56) - "As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help"

Quran (9:14) - "Fight them, Allah will punish them by your hands and bring them to disgrace..."

Quran (9:123) - "O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness."

Quran (17:16) - "And when We wish to destroy a town, We send Our commandment to the people of it who lead easy lives, but they transgress therein; thus the word proves true against it, so We destroy it with utter destruction." 

Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority".

Quran (9:5) - "Slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captives and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."

Quran (25:52) - "Therefore listen not to the Unbelievers, but strive against them with the utmost strenuousness..."

Quran (48:29) - "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard (ruthless) against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"

Quran (61:4) - "Surely Allah loves those who fight in His way"

Quran (2:216) - "Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."

Quran (66:9) - "O Prophet! Strive against the disbelievers and the hypocrites, and be stern with them. Hell will be their home, a hapless journey's end."

Quran (2:244) - "Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

​


----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


>


 

If this is a reflection of "who we are," then,,,,,,, I want to be somebody else.,,,,,,,,


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>




I'd be quite happy to lend a hand with the rope ... or if a firing squad is preferred, I can supply my own gun.  Or doing the
job alone would be fine, too.

Traitorous, arrogant, hypocritical bitch!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> I'd be quite happy to lend a hand with the rope ... or if a firing squad is preferred, I can supply my own gun.  Or doing the
> job alone would be fine, too.
> 
> Traitorous, arrogant, hypocritical bitch!!




She sure can stir up some emotions, can't she?


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> She sure can stir up some emotions, can't she?




She went to North Vietnam, not to try to find a way to end the war, but to express her support for their cause and their
political philosophies.  While there she made numerous public statements condemning our troops as "war criminals" and
worse; several years later, when our prisoners were released by the North, she repeated these statements.  She made no
effort to recant any of this until veteran protests were threatening to stop production of one of her movies.  At that
point she "apologized"; one of the most self-serving pieces of BS I've ever heard.

She committed treason; that is not an opinion, it is a fact.  Here is Article III, Section 3 of the U.S. Constitution:
"Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies,
giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same
overt Act, or on Confession in open Court."

"Adhering to", "Aid and Comfort" - yes, those are absolutely accurate descriptions of her actions.  And note that the
"testimony of two witnesses" is needed to convict.  We have _several hundred thousand_ people who witnessed all this
on the evening news, narrated by Walter Cronkite.  The case for convicting her of treason is a slam dunk!

Yes, Hanoi Jane can stir up people's emotions.  She should be tried for the treason she committed (I can find no Statute of
Limitations on her crime) and either imprisoned, deported to some country that more suits her political beliefs and
standards, or executed!  While seeing her shot would be quite emotionally satisfying, shipping her sorry ass to some other
country would be the best solution.  Why waste a bullet on that pile of shit?

Given her penchant for shooting off her mouth, and given their love of mouthy females, Iran would be a good choice.


----------



## Ironman

.




.




.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

.





.





.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Leni

Good find ironman.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

Ironman said:


>


 I'll be glad when we can be rid of this despicable woman and air out the White House.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Good ones Bamby.   

How bout this one:


----------



## FrancSevin

Oh Shit!


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Oh Shit!



I was hoping you'd like that one Franc.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

[URL="http://patriotupdate.com/cartoons/cruz-control/#"]22[/URL] 

*Cruz Control*

Saturday, June 8, 2013


----------



## FrancSevin

[URL="http://patriotupdate.com/cartoons/death-panel/#"]36[/URL] 

*Death Panel*

Wednesday, June 12, 2013


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

Piers Morgan says there is no good reason to stand.  Here are three:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

Muley, if I may borrow this,,,,





It was fun watching Barry at the Stoclholm press conference this morning as he defended his Nobel peace prize while explaining his belicose intentions toward Syria.


----------



## FrancSevin

Let's see...we're going to actively support terrorists who have publicly proclaimed their intentions to attck the USA, against a country which hasn't. How does that make any sense except to folks in Washington DC?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Doc

,,,


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Wow.  What a pic.


----------



## Doc




----------



## squerly

Just think, that crazy bastard could have been your president.  Looks like we were gonna take it up the rear regardless...


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> Just think, that crazy bastard could have been your president.  Looks like we were gonna take it up the rear regardless...



Yep, ain't that the truth.  

Then there's liberal logic 101


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## FrancSevin

The man on the top did something about Saddam's violations of gas and chemical warefare. Drew a line, in the sand, and then went in with _force mature._
The man on the bottom left told Syria to pack them up and turn them over. 
The man on the bottom drew a red line and then went for a golf and bike vacation in Martha's vineyard


One of these men rides a horse
One flies a military fighter jet,
and

One rides a girlly framed bicyle.

For which one would you vote?

Jus' sayin'


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Melensdad

WWII vets in the process of "taking Washington back" . . .


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby

*“Diminishing Superpower”*


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bczoom




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## JEV

Seen today while I was exiting the freeway in NE Ohio...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 69900


 
That's hilarious Bill.
But, you must be aware that to many of us here, those pictures are comparisons of three people you, presumably, do not like to three lovable characters.


----------



## Ironman

​


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

I snapped this photo of Dargo while his back was turned . . . .


----------



## bilbo

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 69900


----------



## mtntopper

What happened with the shutdown


----------



## FrancSevin

Yeah, this is much better.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 69989
> 
> View attachment 69990
> 
> View attachment 69991




Okay, 290 unarmed Indians killed by the Army in 1890.  That would be the Wounded Knee Massacre, but there are two problems with the caption on that picture:

1)  It was in the Wounded Knee Creek encampment of the Pine Ridge Reservation, not at a school
2)  The Indians were ordered to surrender their few weapons; they did not give them up.  According to the most accepted story a deaf warrior refused to give up the rifle he had paid a great deal for, which lead to a scuffle.  The rifle discharged and the Army started shooting into the encampment of mostly women and children, killing 290.

This horrific incident is a lasting shame on the 7th Cavalry, and on the entire country; it was a bloody massacre and was in no way justified.  The Indians had very few weapons, and the Army used Hotchkiss field canons on them, firing down into the encampment from the surrounding ridges!

One of the most shameful incidents in the long history of the white's mistreatment of the Indians ... but definitely *not* a "school shooting".


----------



## FrancSevin

And this is why I trust your posts sir.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Leni

Funny thing.  I thought that the President was suppposed to know what is going on.  Silly me.


----------



## Melensdad

No.  This is not photoshopped.  Hmmm. . . and she doesn't look too happy about the gift she was given.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> View attachment 70064


Yeah, we're NOT FREE to do so many things we should be free to do, but we're FREE to murder babies with free abortion. Hypocritical Democrats, the party of tolerance and freedom of choice.


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> Yeah, we're NOT FREE to do so many things we should be free to do, but we're FREE to murder babies with free abortion. Hypocritical Democrats, the party of tolerance and freedom of choice.


 

One could say, true to his word, Obama is fundimentaly changing tAmerica.

But one could also ask, *just how true is his word?*














*Obama Broken Promises *

Posted on November 5, 2013 by Conservative Byte


----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Kane




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Leni

Did anyone notice that the eagle is looking towards the arrows of war instead of the olive branch of peace?


----------



## Doc

No ...I for one did not.  I didn't even notice the eagle.  I had to go back and look for it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> Did anyone notice that the eagle is looking towards the arrows of war instead of the olive branch of peace?




That's more likely an "Oops!" than any sort of commentary.  I think.


----------



## Leni

That may be but the eagle is always supposed to be looking at peace.  It sticks in my mind that in war he looks to the arrows.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> That may be but the eagle is always supposed to be looking at peace.  It sticks in my mind that in war he looks to the arrows.



Lots of people are quite sure that's correct, but the bird always looks to the left; I haven't a clue how the "one way in peace, the other in war" idea got started, but it is a canard.  If one were to Google "us great seal" it might explain the mystery but the bottom line is ... the eagle faces left all the time.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Lots of people are quite sure that's correct, but the bird always looks to the left; I haven't a clue how the "one way in peace, the other in war" idea got started, but it is a canard. If one were to Google "us great seal" it might explain the mystery but the bottom line is ... the eagle faces left all the time.


 Is that perhaps because the left is where the threat comes from? 

Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Doc

from a democratic web site but I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

So true.   City Girl was the first here to point that out a few years ago.  

The path we are on does not lead to the change we need.  Term limits and for congress to live under the rules the force on the rest of us.  IOW they should not consider themselves better than the rest of us, the rules are for all citizens.  

I'm also against all the exemptions they have given for Obamacare.  It's a law.  All should have to live by that law.  Why Pelosi's district got more exemptions than any other area of the country is wrong in so many ways.  If it's a law we can live with there should be no exemptions.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

** Finally, some honesty in big buck hunting stories. *

Below is a picture of the new world record whitetail buck. It was taken by the cousin of a co-worker's sister's uncle's best friend's son-in-law's niece's hairdresser's neighbor's ex-boyfriend's oldest nephew. Reportedly it will score 2603-1/8 by B&C standard and was shot in West Texas on a really windy day, 85 degrees downhill, around a curve at 900 yards with a .22 cal. rifle.
*
Supposedly, this deer had killed a Brahma bull, two Land Rovers, and six Jehovah's Witnesses in the last two weeks alone. They said it was winning a fight with Bigfoot when it was shot. It has also been confirmed that the buck had been seen drinking discharge water from a nuclear power plant. 
*
All this has been checked and confirmed by my friends at Snopes.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


>


Same goes for all of the contemporary mass murders. After the MSM jump to the conclusion they are certainly all crazy right wing extremists, the shooters are later all proven to be misguided liberals.  Every one.

But do the MSM apologize and promise to get it right the next time?  NOT.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

If you like your plan ....


----------



## Doc

Hillary Truths:
If you use FB please post this there.   I put a FF link on the bottom for advertising.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> ...


IS there such an "animal" as an honest politician?  I LOVE my country, but do NOT trust my gooberment!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

Uh huh ....


----------



## marchplumber

Thanks Doc! ARRRRrrrrghhhh!  Lyin, no good, pieces of kawkaw,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   Rotten dirty, money grubbin, SOB's!!  =(
God bless,
Tony


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Remember when


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

remember when


----------



## Doc

So true.


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Doc

Not funny at all


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad

THROWS LIKE A LITTLE GIRL


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

If Obama Had a Son ....


----------



## Doc

Obama isn't at war with Fox News ....


----------



## Doc

As government grows ...


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Doc

rlk  


--------------------------------


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Putin can see Palin's house ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Of course they are awful.  She bought them at Target.


----------



## Melensdad

"Damn it Jim, I'm only a doctor, I can't fix stupid."


----------



## Doc

Michelle Obama's Hypocrisy


----------



## marchplumber

Uhmmmm, ANYONE know an honest "politician"??? Don't see much difference between any of them, they are all self-serving.  They are a different "class".

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> Michelle Obama's Hypocrisy


Gawd, this woman is despicable. Cannot wait to air out the White House.


----------



## Doc

Which would you prefer your wife or GF do if in this situation?  ....or boy friend if you swing that way .....


----------



## Danang Sailor

marchplumber said:


> Uhmmmm, ANYONE know an honest "politician"??? Don't see much difference between any of them, they are all self-serving.  They are a different "class".
> 
> God bless,
> Tony




The definition of an "honest politician" that I learned in Illinois years ago still seems to be valid today:

*"An honest politician is one who, having been bought by a special interest, stays bought!"*


----------



## Doc

Hillary fired from watergate ... Love that pic of her.


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

Doc said:


> Hillary fired from watergate ... Love that pic of her.


Poor Hillary. I feel so bad for her. Running for prez in 2016 will bring back all of the dead of her past. Well, that is, all except for Vince Foster.


----------



## Doc

Snow White, Superman and Pinocchio


----------



## Doc

Putin Tells it like it SHOULD BE here in the US.


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> Putin Tells it like it SHOULD BE here in the US.


Plenty of toons to come.  Putin has three more years to poke fun at Barack Hussein Obama ... and poke Amerika in the eye.


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

The Guy is right!  

I was drinking hot coffeee when I read this.


----------



## Doc

yep


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Larryisums


----------



## Doc

yep


----------



## Doc

In Most Countries traitors are killed, In America they join the Democratic Party.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

List of Richest Liberals


----------



## Doc

Hypocrites


----------



## Doc

Harry Reid would probably say this is a lie too.


----------



## Doc

Interesting


----------



## Doc

Remember When


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

One of the best graphics I've seen on abortion.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## rlk

[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]Available at WalMart - $49.99[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]The Bill & Hillary Kitchen Set [/FONT]*

​


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> One of the best graphics I've seen on abortion.


 
The Mayans sacrificed an innocent every 60seconds to appease their gods and promote prosperity of the civilization. 

When I went to grade school, my teachers called that barbarism.

But today she would call that same decision, a woman's civil right.


----------



## Leni

Good one rlk.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Our first Girl President.  Yep.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Free speech?


----------



## Doc

Dennis Miller "is-um"


----------



## Doc

World Leaders at 23


----------



## Leni

That says a lot doesn't it.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

If true the NRA should run ads with this in every paper nationwide.


----------



## Doc

Confession:


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## rlk

Rare photo of Liberals in one of their secret high level strategy meetings (accidentally caught by security cam) 

Bob


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Russia is busy expanding it's empire; lets see what Obama is up to ....


----------



## Melensdad

*Served AT the White House!*

Or is it served BY the White House?

I wonder if they studied it with Biden or Hillery?


----------



## Doc

Too funny, but sure fits in todays ever changing world.


----------



## Doc

Hilary caught trying to dodge the shoe that was thrown at her:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Hilary caught trying to dodge the shoe that was thrown at her:




<sarcasm>
Wow!  She looks totally Presidential, doesn't she?
</sarcasm>


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> <sarcasm>
> Wow!  She looks totally Presidential, doesn't she?
> </sarcasm>


----------



## rlk

This pretty much explains it.  Bob


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

He sure showed them.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

BC, don't know what but all I see is a X instead of your pic.  

===================

Trey nails it.  YES indeed, there is a reason.


----------



## Doc

The real threat:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> The real threat:



Actually, it's both once you realize the cave-dwellers have a *lot* of relatives living over here.


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Actually, it's both once you realize the cave-dwellers have a *lot* of relatives living over here.


Agreed, but the suits in DC seem to be doing the most damage right now.


----------



## Doc

You may think ....


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Our Society


----------



## Doc

I wonder when ....


----------



## Doc

Feinstein Really Said this


----------



## marchplumber

REALLY? "Privilege" Misspelled and all?  for the "educated"?  MAN!!  Where did she learn her "Civics"?  Did she pass the "Constitution" test?  PEOPLE VOTED HER INTO OFFICE???

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Danang Sailor

marchplumber said:


> REALLY? "Privilege" Misspelled and all?  for the "educated"?  MAN!!  Where did she learn her "Civics"?  Did she pass the "Constitution" test?  PEOPLE VOTED HER INTO OFFICE???
> 
> God bless,
> Tony



The quote is really hers, but the spelling errors belong to whoever transcribed it.  And the combined IQ of the CA voters
who keep sending her back must be about the same as a bowl of guacamole!


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> The quote is really hers, but the spelling errors belong to whoever transcribed it.  And the combined IQ of the CA voters
> who keep sending her back must be about the same as a bowl of guacamole!


I like guacamole.

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Melensdad

When a marshmallow bunny gets smashed, it looks like North Korean dictator Kim-Jong Un:


----------



## Leni

No one that I know voted for Feinstein or Boxer and that quote is one of the many reasons why.


----------



## Doc

Yep, to true.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> No one that I know voted for Feinstein or Boxer and that quote is one of the many reasons why.




Everyone I know in CA says exactly the same thing:  they didn't vote for them, and they don't know anyone who did.  Either
there are a lot of people out there not telling the truth, or there is some _*major*_ election fraud going on.  Or maybe I just know
people who are too intelligent to vote for well-educated idiots.


----------



## Leni

The problem is that the conservatives are outnumbered 3 to 1 and have been ever since I became interested in politics.  There are a lot of illegal immigrants that do not know that they cannot vote.  I discovered that in my college days.  That's why I'm in favor of voter ID.


----------



## Melensdad

Couple of road signs you may want to read:


----------



## Doc

This seems so fitting


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Hopefully this is BS ..... if not ..
duh


----------



## Doc

Oh Lord


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## rlk

This sums it up pretty well.  Bob


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## marchplumber

Who was the mentoring figure in this young man life?  Sad.

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Melensdad

marchplumber said:


> Who was the mentoring figure in this young man life?  Sad.
> 
> God bless,
> Tony



Probably an inmate?  Former inmate?  

I can't understand why kids need to walk around in that state of 'un-dress' in public?  My wife is retiring from teaching at the end of this school year and she has asked the girls in her classes if they think that is a 'good look' for the boys to wear and the answer is always a resounding "NO!"


----------



## Leni

True story.  It was on the news here.  

A young man dressed like that was being chased by the cops.  Suddenly his pants fell to his ankles.  He tripped and fell face down, skidding across the concrete.  He didn't have any underwear on.  OUCH!


----------



## Doc

Breaking News


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## Doc

As President bla bla bla ....


----------



## Doc

Hilary 101


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Love this one, so fitting ....


----------



## Melensdad

Reminder, tomorrow is Friday the 13th


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Reminder, tomorrow is Friday the 13th



Just another day ...unless you suffer from triskaidekaphobia!  

Edit:  Oh, there could be a teensy problem tomorrow anyway.  No, not _specifically_ related to the date, but there will be a full
moon ... and a particularly large solar CME (Coronal Mass Ejection) is due to hit Earth tomorrow as well.  Have a Nice
Day. (???)


----------



## Doc

tuff duty


----------



## Doc

There are still lots of folks that believe this and think this way.


----------



## Doc

Surprised at no comments on the above post ...


----------



## Doc

This one cracked me up ....course I do have a warped sense of humor....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...



Look at my post #2132 in the "Toons for the Times" thread for an explanation regarding this post.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Leni

Where were all of the men?  Does anybody know?  Maybe held in a seperate place?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> Where were all of the men?  Does anybody know?  Maybe held in a seperate place?



There were many more women and children than adult males; the Army had seen to that.  For a bit more detail than I posted
last time:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wounded_Knee_Massacre


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Man, Doc, that sure isn't fair to the Skunk, is it????  They were MADE that way, what's the President's excuse?

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Homelesss Dead Broke Hillary  LOL


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hey Babe, what cha doing ....


----------



## Bamby

*The "Teflon Tyrant"*


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

If the missiles were being fired at the US.


----------



## Doc

Uh Huh


----------



## Doc

Imagine If You Will ....


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## rlk

Bob again because the system said this was a duplicate and it's not.


----------



## rlk

Last one.  Bob


----------



## Doc

cnn reporting


----------



## Doc

Sure seems like this would work.


----------



## Doc

This Just in ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

...


----------



## Doc

Hamas are not Animals  ....

Note Thread Close ...Look for Toons for the Times II


----------



## Doc

*Toons for the Times II*

Difference between Democrats and Hookers


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Good one.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Racism


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

No need to tailgate ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

White House blew off ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> White House blew off ....



In the interest of fairness, and *nothing* else, I have to note that SecDef Hagel did in fact attend General Green's funeral.


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

So glad that he made time for that in his busy schedule.  Sarcasm intended.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

The Good News ....


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Obama’s Replacement:


He is laid back, looks equally  intelligent, and appears to have what Obama lacks.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



muleman said:


> View attachment 73982


 
 Would this be the same Warren Buffet that has funded the Burger King "Inversion?"


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Get Up ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

I don't know who this dog is ....


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

How did we end up .....


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

That is a really good question.  Especially since we don't allow the football players due process.


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

What football player was denied due process and by whom?


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



jpr62902 said:


> What football player was denied due process and by whom?


They are not denied due process however they are judged / punished by the team / NFL prior to a verdict by the courts.  I see Leni's point in that regard.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


>



An NSA built confessional?


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Hmmmmm


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Yeah Ted!


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Oh Doc!  Did you have to post that picture?


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Sorry Leni ...I should have posted a warning. It really hit me but I felt I had to post it.  

The following is scary in a different way ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> Sorry Leni ...I should have posted a warning. It really hit me but I felt I had to post it.
> 
> The following is scary in a different way ....



I'm really surprised this canard is still around after almost 20 years.  Howsoever that may be, it is still a conspiracy theorist
rewording of what he really said at a U.N. conference in 1995:

"This  present window of opportunity which during a truly peaceful and  interdependent world order might be built will not be open for
too long.  Already there are powerful forces at work that threaten to destroy all of our hopes and efforts "

There is video of him delivering this available (I think) on the 'net.  Okay, just checked and its still there.

The only places I've seen the version you posted in on really wacko conspiracy web sites.  I was told not long after it
started being "quoted" that it is code for what Rockefeller *really* wanted to say that was "decoded" by a conspiracy
guru.  Whether he was wearing his foil hat at the time is not known.


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

It would have been appreciated Doc but I understand where you are coming from.  It feels like we're going back centuries to the Crusades.  

The radicals are unbelievably cruel and brutal.  I'm glad to see some of the Arab nations deciding to join the fight against them.  It's really hard for them because it is Muslim against Muslim, one of the things that you just don't do.  

Tom is a radio ham and talks regularly with hams in the Middle East.  Politics and religion are taboo topics but it would be interesting to know what they think.  Some are members of the royal family and others are doctors and lawyers.  In other words they have a vested interest in the destruction of the radicals.


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Na na na na
Na na na na
hey hey hey
Goodbye


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

I like that one.  Doc you are good!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

The more I learn of Churchill the more I like him.  
Might have to read his bio ..


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

.,/


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> .,/


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

,,,,


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Biden


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> Biden



As much as it pains me to be seen as defending Old Hairplugs, he didn't actually say that; it is a result of creative editing of
his answer to a question at a public meeting.  What he actually said was that no law-abiding citizen needs to fear that they
(their Constitutional rights) will be infringed.  We all know that to be false but still, it IS what he actually said.

We don't need to help perpetrate the false ones; that hurts our own credibility.  There are plenty of real Biden gaffs to choose
from!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Thanks DS.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

I saw a report on Fox that said the person way out in front this far ahead of the next presidential election has never won.      That gives me hope.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Ever wonder about the difference between a Radical Muslim and a Moderate Muslim?


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

I do not like ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

.,.,


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Sickening


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

According to the Washington Times:

    “Vice President Joseph R. Biden said Friday the nation needs another high-profile, respected spokesman for gun control who is able to convince fearful members of Congress to buck the National Rifle Association and other organizations and vote for firearms restrictions.

    Speaking at a Washington memorial service for the late James Brady — former White House press secretary who was wounded in the March 1981 assassination attempt against President Reagan — Mr. Biden said the fight to stop gun violence must never end.

    What we need is another Jim Brady, who has the skill and the ability to convince those who are afraid, who walks the halls of Congress, to step up and do what they know is right. One will come along. It will happen. I pray God it is sooner rather than later.”

It’s nice to see we have an administration that openly admits that they only care about pushing an agenda (in so many words), and they get away with it. How we have become a society so blinded and improperly focused as a nation boggles my mind on a daily basis. Liberalism truly is a disease.

http://buzzpo.com/biden-says-hes-praying-shooting-high-profile-victim-push-gun-control/


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> Anything ...even others life's all for his stupid cause.
> 
> According to the Washington Times:
> 
> “Vice President Joseph R. Biden said Friday the nation needs another high-profile, respected spokesman for gun control who is able to convince fearful members of Congress to buck the National Rifle Association and other organizations and vote for firearms restrictions.
> 
> Speaking at a Washington memorial service for the late James Brady — former White House press secretary who was wounded in the March 1981 assassination attempt against President Reagan — Mr. Biden said the fight to stop gun violence must never end.
> 
> What we need is another Jim Brady, who has the skill and the ability to convince those who are afraid, who walks the halls of Congress, to step up and do what they know is right. One will come along. It will happen. I pray God it is sooner rather than later.”
> 
> It’s nice to see we have an administration that openly admits that they only care about pushing an agenda (in so many words), and they get away with it. How we have become a society so blinded and improperly focused as a nation boggles my mind on a daily basis. Liberalism truly is a disease.
> 
> http://buzzpo.com/biden-says-hes-praying-shooting-high-profile-victim-push-gun-control/



First he advised his wife to take a double barrel shotgun out onto the balcony and fire two shots into the air, thus
endangering their neighbors and violating not only the rules of gun safety, but various laws as well.    Next, he
advised her to take that same shotgun and fire through their front door if she didn't know who was out there, again
violating all gun safety rules, breaking numerous laws, and endangering little Girl Scouts trying to sell cookies! 

And now he has the unmitigated gall to suggest by his wording that he'd like to see another prominent bystander
with a good vocabulary become the victim of a violent crime just so he can gain another sympathetic spokesperson
for his anti-gun agenda?   He should be turned out of office, tarred and feathered, and run out of town on a rail!

This is the man who is a heartbeat away from being our President?  May God preserve and protect Barack Obama.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



			
				DS said:
			
		

> This is the man who is a heartbeat away from being our President? May God preserve and protect Barack Obama.



I never thought either of us would be saying such DS but I'll give ya an AMEN to that.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

,,.,


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Difference between Nixon and Obama


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

,.,.,


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Dr. EbOlaBama


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Freaky!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Harry Reid.  What a joke.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons for the Times II*



Doc said:


> Harry Reid.  What a joke.



Reid and Obama *both* missed the actual message.  That message was a total repudiation of all these two stand for,
and against all they have done over the last six years.  Then again, when you go to the circus you don't expect great
thoughts and brilliance from the clowns.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

///


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Election results simplified!


----------



## Leni

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

Perfect!


----------



## rlk

*Re: Toons for the Times II*

A picture is worth a thousand words.  Bob


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

Hope you enjoy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Good Question


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Even old Spanish swordsmen like Inigo Montoya know more about rifles than Obama. Feinstein, and Bloomburg!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

I am thrilled to see my baby thread has survived all these years.



Here's a toon for za times..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

New executive order


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Looting


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


>



Well, they can't run very fast with the pants down that low so they can't loot or rob.


----------



## marchplumber

Leni said:


> Well, they can't run very fast with the pants down that low so they can't loot or rob.




Since when?  That hasn't stopped anyone yet that I know of.  Would be funny though. LOL

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Leni

There was a guy here in L.A. that tried to run from the police with his pants hung low.  They fell to his ankles and he went down hard.  He didn't have any underwear on.  Must have hurt like Hell.


----------



## Doc

So True ...


----------



## Doc

Ebola Scare


----------



## Doc

Officer


----------



## Doc

Obama Wants ...


----------



## Doc

Don't Be Absurd


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Officer



Way too close to the truth sometimes around here. 

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

These used to be my favorite kind of cookies.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Let me get this right ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Uh Huh


----------



## Doc

Today if Dorthy ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Racism Sucks ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Miller nailed it.


----------



## Doc

Uh huh ...


----------



## Doc

Jimmy Fallon on Obamacare


----------



## Doc

made me laugh out loud.


----------



## MrLiberty

And please use Reynolds Wrap, it is the best way to keep Facebook from viewing what is inside your head.......


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Isn't it weird ...


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

/./.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

.....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Oh Doc that is a good one.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

For those who missed it, here is a transcript of Obama's 2015 State of the Union speech (courtesy of Leni):


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## rlk

With breathless anticipation, the crowd awaits the unveiling of the Obama statue.


----------



## Kane




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Too funny!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## Leni

Wait a minute!  I haven't had an accident or a ticket in 45 years.  I resemble that.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

ahhh Now we know.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 76675



If only our president had the will ... American military-might could destroy ISIS in a week.

If only our president had the will.


----------



## Leni

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 76731



Especially if it's made of cast iron.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

Liberal media at it's best........fucking assholes.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

Good Lord, the gun in Joe Biden's hand is cocked and his finger is on the trigger!

[/ATTACH]


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Good Lord, the gun in Joe Biden's hand is cocked and his finger is on the trigger!
> 
> [/ATTACH]



That is an interesting collage. However, the only truly disturbing picture is the gun in Granny's mouth. For all others there is certainly a plausible explanation.

Under what circumstances would that image EVER be appropriate?

 This from the same guy who told his wife to step outside their suburban home and fire a shotgun in the air to ward of an intruder.  And is the same man who is one heartbeat away from holding the nuclear button under his same trigger finger.

 Question:  WHO  THE F*CK VOTED FOR THIS GUY?


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> That is an interesting collage. However, the only truly disturbing picture is the gun in Granny's mouth. For all others there is certainly a plausible explanation.
> 
> Under what circumstances would that image EVER be appropriate?
> 
> This from the same guy who told his wife to step outside their suburban home and fire a shotgun in the air to ward of an intruder.  And is the same man who is one heartbeat away from holding the nuclear button under his same trigger finger.
> 
> Question:  *WHO  THE F*CK VOTED FOR THIS GUY?*



51.06% of those that voted in 2012.  That would be 65,915,796 idiots.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 76985



Bill's problem was sex. Other than that a fair President.

Hilary is the antithesis of sex. But also the antithesis of our Republic.

She is a woman who has been exalted to the opportunity to become President, having done nothing for which one can claim, She deserves it.


Half of the American population is female. Most of them capable of being a bit witchy. Most all of them are as qualified for the office.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Bill's problem was sex. Other than that a fair President.
> 
> Hilary is the antithesis of sex. But also the antithesis of our Republic.
> 
> She is a woman who has been exalted to the opportunity to become President, having done nothing for which one can claim, She deserves it.
> 
> 
> Half of the American population is female. Most of them capable of being a bit witchy. *Most all of them are more qualified for the office.*


Based on the women I've known or talked with - PG, Leni, and especially Dragonfly Lady come immediately to mind - the
above "fix" is submitted.


----------



## Kane

Danang Sailor said:


> Based on the women I've known or talked with - PG, Leni, and especially Dragonfly Lady come immediately to mind - the
> above "fix" is submitted.



Let us not forget that if Hillary Rodham Clinton is ordained as president, she would function as a mere puppet for the REAL president ... William Jefferson Clinton. 

Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## 300 H and H

Kane said:


> Let us not forget that if Hillary Rodham Clinton is ordained as president, she would function as a mere puppet for the REAL president ... William Jefferson Clinton.
> 
> Would that be a bad thing?


 
I'm not soo sure Bill won't be a bit too busy Fu'ing the help....   

Or at least trying too! 

Maybe Hillary will make allowances for that...

Carry on..


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> Let us not forget that if Hillary Rodham Clinton is ordained as president, she would function as a mere puppet for the REAL president ... William Jefferson Clinton.
> 
> Would that be a bad thing?




 I doubt that.  As First Lady she attempted to be a "Co-President". I seriously doubt that was Bill's idea. Given the amount of time they are together now, I doubt he would spend that much time in her shadow at the White House.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Leni

Kane said:


> Let us not forget that if Hillary Rodham Clinton is ordained as president, she would function as a mere puppet for the REAL president ... William Jefferson Clinton.
> 
> Would that be a bad thing?



YES!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## 300 H and H

The last one about the "big story" hiding "what they are trying to distract you from" is sooooo true....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Looks like Black Privilege to me.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

She saw.  She learned.  She was fired for incompetence and unethical behavior.  (Maybe she didn't learn well enough.)


----------



## Av8r3400

I dislike Hillary as much as the next guy but she wasn't fired for incompetence and unethical behavior.  She was fired for being unnecessary due to Nixon's resignation.

Jerry Zeifman (her boss on the Judiciary committee) did refuse her a letter of recommendation, one of only three people to earn such a dis-honor during his career.  That wasn't because of her lack of fashion sense, I'm sure.

The thought of that woman in the oval office makes my skin crawl.

Snopes


----------



## Danang Sailor

Av8r3400 said:


> I dislike Hillary as much as the next guy but* she wasn't fired for incompetence and unethical behavior*.  She was fired for being unnecessary due to Nixon's resignation.
> 
> Jerry Zeifman (her boss on the Judiciary committee) did refuse her a letter of recommendation, one of only three people to earn such a dis-honor during his career.  That wasn't because of her lack of fashion sense, I'm sure.
> 
> The thought of that woman in the oval office makes my skin crawl.
> 
> Snopes


Not to impugn Snopes, but here is what her Watergate boss had to say last year about why he _*fired*_ her:

 “Because she was a liar,” Zeifman said in an interview.  “She was an unethical, dishonest lawyer. She conspired to violate
the  Constitution, the rules of the House, the rules of the committee and the  rules of confidentiality.”

Note that she was discharged from her position with the House Judiciary Committee, which did not end with the
resignation of Nixon.  The position she occupied was not eliminated; just the person who had had that position.


----------



## Av8r3400

Not that I would dispute any of that, but can you cite the interview?  Where and when?  I'd love to use it myself elsewhere, but I could never find it other than on the photo posted here and the email circulating.

Ziefman does seem to dispute that himself in the April 2008 interview with Neil Boortz.


----------



## Danang Sailor

This should give you a start:
ehistory.info/2013/hillaryhistory.htm


----------



## Av8r3400

Can you fix the link?  That one goes no where.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Av8r3400 said:


> Can you fix the link?  That one goes no where.


Let's try again.
http://www.eohistory.info/2013/hillaryHistory.htm


----------



## Doc

I copied the last few posts on Hillary and added them to the Hillary Issues thread for more discussion mostly because of DS's link.  Some awesome info there.  I posted a few paragraphs of it in the Hillary issues thread here:  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=20583853#post20583853


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


>





MrLibs, I'd give you 10 friggin' thanx for that one if I could.  Kudos, bro!!


----------



## Doc

Utt Oh.  Getting Serious now.


----------



## tiredretired

The mystery is solved!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mak2

I don't think I would call if fixing things...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Beirut_barracks_bombing



pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

mak2 said:


> I don't think I would call if fixing things...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Beirut_barracks_bombing



of course being partisan you look at one item, when most intelligent people look at the whole picture.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> I don't think I would call if fixing things...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Beirut_barracks_bombing



Yes, yes, I know Mak.
The Beirut barracks bombing.

God help us though if Benghazi is mentioned.


----------



## mak2

How would you know what most intelligent people do?  





MrLiberty said:


> of course being partisan you look at one item, when most intelligent people look at the whole picture.


----------



## mak2

It isn't even the politics with the uber conservative right, it is the nearly delusional world view.  Regan gets hundreds killed due to rules of engagement stupidity and he is a Conservative hero, 4 guys in Benghazi gets killed, probably just doing their job and no way to really avoid it, and Obama hate Merica.  I would put the LOL smilie here but it just aint funny.





pirate_girl said:


> Yes, yes, I know Mak.
> The Beirut barracks bombing.
> 
> God help us though if Benghazi is mentioned.


----------



## pirate_girl

mak2 said:


> It isn't even the politics with the uber conservative right, it is the nearly delusional world view.  Regan gets hundreds killed due to rules of engagement stupidity and he is a Conservative hero, 4 guys in Benghazi gets killed, probably just doing their job and no way to really avoid it, and Obama hate Merica.  I would put the LOL smilie here but it just aint funny.


No it's not funny.


----------



## tiredretired

mak2 said:


> I don't think I would call if fixing things...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1983_Beirut_barracks_bombing





mak2 said:


> How would you know what most intelligent people do?





mak2 said:


> It isn't even the politics with the uber conservative right, it is the nearly delusional world view.  Regan gets hundreds killed due to rules of engagement stupidity and he is a Conservative hero, 4 guys in Benghazi gets killed, probably just doing their job and no way to really avoid it, and Obama hate Merica.  I would put the LOL smilie here but it just aint funny.



May I remind you this is a thread for posting political cartoons or similar.  Feel free to post your liberal cartoons if you have any, but I really do not care to hear your views about it here on this thread.  Take it to where it belongs and lets just post the cartoons here.  Capice'?

And by the way, your second comment is totally out of line.  Questioning people's intelligence in order to try to make some political point only makes you look bad and childish and you do not need any more help in that area.  So cool it.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> May I remind you this is a thread for posting political cartoons or similar.  Feel free to post your liberal cartoons if you have any, but I really do not care to hear your views about it here on this thread.  Take it to where it belongs and lets just post the cartoons here.  Capice'?


Pardon, monsieur, but I started this here thread, and feel it's just as open to discussion as any other, comprendre?


----------



## mak2

I know this is kinda nuanced, but when he said most intelligent people blah blah blah I think at least, even on this fourm, gives me the right to respond in kind.  And I am probably right because you had to rush in an defend him.  Cute really.  





MrLiberty said:


> of course being partisan you look at one item, when* most intelligent people look at the whole picture*.





TiredRetired said:


> May I remind you this is a thread for posting political cartoons or similar.  Feel free to post your liberal cartoons if you have any, but I really do not care to hear your views about it here on this thread.  Take it to where it belongs and lets just post the cartoons here.  Capice'?
> 
> And by the way, your second comment is totally out of line and here on this forum.  Questioning people's intelligence in order to try to make some political point only makes you look bad and childish and you do not need any more help in that area.  So cool it.


----------



## mak2

Not if any uber conservative thought get questioned.  


pirate_girl said:


> Pardon, monsieur, but I started this here thread, and feel it's just as open to discussion as any other, comprendre?


----------



## pirate_girl

Annnnnnnyhow..


----------



## tiredretired

mak2 said:


> I know this is kinda nuanced, but when he said most intelligent people blah blah blah I think at least, even on this fourm, gives me the right to respond in kind.  And I am probably right because you had to rush in an defend him.  Cute really.



Oh, just go jump in a frozen lake mak.  Yes, I will defend anyone here when folks come on this forum and feel the need to question other's intelligence like you did.  You can make whatever point you want to make without resorting to that.  I am done discussing this here with you.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Pardon, monsieur, but I started this here thread, and feel it's just as open to discussion as any other, comprendre?



Point taken, but just because I love french canadian food, that does not make me a monsieur.


----------



## MrLiberty

mak2 said:


> I know this is kinda nuanced, but when he said most intelligent people blah blah blah I think at least, even on this fourm, gives me the right to respond in kind.  And I am probably right because you had to rush in an defend him.  Cute really.




Well, having read many of your posts I can tell the difference between intelligence and just mindless liberal drivel.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## mak2

He posted this first. Why didn't that bother you?  





MrLiberty said:


> of course being partisan you look at one item, *when most intelligent people look at the whole picture. *





TiredRetired said:


> Oh, just go jump in a frozen lake mak.  Yes, I will defend anyone here when folks come on this forum and feel the need to question other's intelligence like you did.  You can make whatever point you want to make without resorting to that.  I am done discussing this here with you.


----------



## bczoom

*[MOD HAT ON]

Everyone is to stop the personal attacks.  We have a civility requirement on this forum.

For the political bashing, take it to the politics section.  

[MOD HAT OFF]*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>



Madness indeed.  Whether or not she violated any federal laws or regulations by setting up her own email server for
"official" use is, in the main, immaterial.  Her handling of those records - or _mishandling_ in reality - puts her in direct violation
of 18 USC, Part I, Chapter 101, Section 2071, paragraphs a & b.  This is fact, not an opinion, although there are lawyers out
there who would argue otherwise; it is after all what they do.  The really interesting thing are the penalties for violations,
which include fines, imprisonment for three years (or both) and _*"*__*shall forfeit his office and be disqualified from holding
any office under the United States."*_  It will take a lawyer with the oratorical powers of a Winston Churchill or an Abba Eban
to convince me that she has *any* legal right to run for *any *federal office, much less the office of President!

For the last twenty years of my federal service I was required to take yearly training on the provisions of this law, and
pass an exam proving that I had retained the information contained therein.  She is permanently disqualified from a
run for President and I have communicated this to my entire Congressional delegation.  I am prepared to raise whatever
amount of Hell is necessary to bring this to the national attention and keep it there, until I am silenced by the
Collective.  I hope that there are others who will join me in this battle.


----------



## baldy347

THANK YOU!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

LOL Funny TR.


----------



## Umberto

TiredRetired said:


> Point taken, but just because I love french canadian food, that does not make me a monsieur.



That's funny, comrade. Circuspants, too.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


>



I can honestly say I have never had a Starbucks coffee.  If I ever do, I would not accept the cup with whatever bullshit they want to write on it.  F*** them.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad

I-90 will be closed tomorrow across South Dakota . They are hauling a 200 ton lump of coal so they can add Obama to Mount Rushmore.  They couldn't find a 200 ton piece of ****.


----------



## Leni

Just gather all of the cows together and....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

I Used To Be Called A Taxpayer


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

This was the pitch for2014.





Didn't work

So the Left will now prepare a new sign that reads,

"THE GOP HATES GAYS"


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> This was the pitch for2014.
> 
> 
> Didn't work
> 
> So the Left will now prepare a new sign that reads,
> 
> "THE GOP HATES GAYS"



... THE GOP ALSO HATES WOMEN ...  AND NON-CHRISTIANS ...  AND THE ENVIRONMENT.


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> ... THE GOP ALSO HATES WOMEN ... AND NON-CHRISTIANS ... AND THE ENVIRONMENT.


 
 Yes but, those groups can only recognize their own self interests. One sign at a time, it will be a long campaign.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

That is so spot on Franc.  Good find.


----------



## Doc

It pisses me off so bad when we hear Social Security is going broke when the main reason is because our government borrowed / stole from the fund with no intentions of ever paying it back.  They played with the money as if it was theirs.   They all should be in jail.


----------



## pirate_girl

*April Fool!!!!!!!!!!


*


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> *April Fool!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Choose your response:

1.  "His being a fool is definitely not confined to a single month!"; or
2.  It's horribly cruel to raise our hopes that way!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Got Pen, Will Dictate...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

yeah, that's it!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


>



That's exactly what he deserves.  I keep remembering the SciFi story that I read many years ago.  However they killed their victim is how they were executed.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Leni said:


> That's exactly what he deserves.  I keep remembering the SciFi story that I read many years ago.  However they killed their victim is how they were executed.


Sounds like Heinlein's _The Number of the Beast_.  He called that action a "correction" and it was used for all crimes that
involved physical injury.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Or maybe the one designed by a 4 year old ....


----------



## Melensdad

Or this one


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooohh


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

New Complications ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Ut oh.  This could put Hillary over the top.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


>



Good one, PG. Reminiscent of the effort years ago in California to teach Ebonics, along with English,  in the public skools. Silly liberals.


----------



## Leni

The idiots don't seem to realize that proper English and spelling are required in the business world.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

Worth repeating until that happy, happy day!!


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> Worth repeating until that happy, happy day!!



*Countdown until Obama is OUT OF OFFICE!*

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...1&msg=Countdown until Obama is OUT OF OFFICE!
564 days 13538 hours 812293 minutes 48737596 seconds until Tuesday, November 8, 2016 at 7:00:00 AM (San Bernardino time)
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...1&msg=Countdown until Obama is OUT OF OFFICE!
It is *564* days, *2* hours, *13* minutes, *16* seconds


----------



## tiredretired

Lie-A-Hontas


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

A lot of you guys watched this, right?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary tosses her hat in the ring......


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Hillary tosses her hat in the ring......


 
 See,* SEE*,,  _*SEE!*_  It is a witch hunt.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> See,* SEE*,,  _*SEE!*_  It is a witch hunt.


Thanks, Franc!  I needed that.


----------



## mtntopper

Just could not resist posting this one! Seems to fit the times we are living in today.....


----------



## Doc

mtntopper said:


> Just could not resist posting this one! Seems to fit the times we are living in today.....
> 
> View attachment 77531


Good one Bill.     I love starting the day out with a good laugh.  Today you provided that.


----------



## Leni

Don't think that those balls will be worth much.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> Just could not resist posting this one! Seems to fit the times we are living in today.....
> 
> View attachment 77531



Brilliant!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Leni

Those poor people.  Makes you want to go and help in any way you can.  And it is not hundreds.  By the time this is over it will be thousands.  

Since I live in earthquake country I can really emphasize.  One of the after shocks equaled the Northridge earthquake.  I felt like I was in a Shake N Bake bag.  It is really terrifying when Terra Firma isn't.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Guess who claims he was at the Orioles game today?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Guess who claims he was at the Orioles game today?


Well, that would be at least _theoretically _possible, if he was still working in the media.  News-types were the only non-playing
people who were allowed access.  But ... Nahh.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## zekeusa

It seems to me that the people in Baltimore are in need of alot of paper products.....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## squerly

..........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Remember when we all did this as children and freely said ; One Nation, Under God?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

depends on what the meaning of NOT is .....


----------



## MrLiberty

An oldie but goodie............


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Irony


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Your best one yet PG!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hmmmm


----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

Still true..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


>



So weird.  Is it that they just to not want to put more black dudes in jail, even if they are murders?   Can't they see that these murders will just kill more, and more as long as they let this go.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

kcvet said:


>




Gotta borrow this one.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


This could be funny if it weren't so true.  Although it wasn't usually this blatant when I lived in the area.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> This could be funny if it weren't so true. Although it wasn't usually this blatant when I lived in the area.


My grandparents were lifelong Republicans until the day they died. After that, they were democrats.


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> My grandparents were lifelong Republicans until the day they died. After that, they were democrats.


Damn it, Franc, I was drinking.  Now I've got Pepsi in my sinuses!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Damn it, Franc, I was drinking. Now I've got Pepsi in my sinuses!


 
 Pepsi? Why the hell are you drinking Pepsi?


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Pepsi? Why the hell are you drinking Pepsi?


Actually, it was the _other_ internationally known cola ... but if I said I had Coke in my nose folks might get the wrong idea!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

I wanted to spike the football, damn it! We got that cockroach!!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Leni

Push him God Damit!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leni said:


> Push him God Damit!



No need to push.  A nice long loud growl should do it!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

kcvet said:


>



 Someone should tell the bear "it tastes like chicken"


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> Someone should tell the bear "it tastes like chicken"


Chicken? Would that be white meat ... or dark meat?

 This president plays it both ways.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Leni

I like that idea but it would never work.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> I like that idea but it would never work.



True Leni, dang it.   


another one:


----------



## kcvet

I prefer the old fashion way. one round right between the shoulder blades.


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> True Leni, dang it.
> 
> 
> another one:



The problem is that they will have small children.  You cannot punish the innocent for the actions of their parents.  Never did like the 'sins of the father'.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

here


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## 300 H and H

PG,

 But I liked Dangerfield LOL! To compare with Obama, well I like Rodney far to much to do that....

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## kcvet

300 H and H said:


> PG,
> 
> But I liked Dangerfield LOL! To compare with Obama, well I like Rodney far to much to do that....
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 me to

Obama went into a hardware store to buy some rat poison. the gal behind the counter said ya want me to wrap it up or you wanna eat it here !!??? vaaaaBoooom


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

continuation of theme of last two posts ....


----------



## Danang Sailor




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Now that White folks can claim to be black ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...


Interesting parallel:  Lots of people look at _Moochelle_ and her hubby and see Muslims.


----------



## kcvet

they were born with silver spoons stuck up their darkie ass's. the biggest fuckin' racists in American history


----------



## jpr62902

It seems folks are forgetting the ToS.  Please review them here: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2974


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> It seems folks are forgetting the ToS.  Please review them here: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2974



Yup.
Thanks.
The End.


----------



## Kane

Danang Sailor said:


> Interesting parallel:  Lots of people look at _Moochelle_ and her hubby and see Muslims.



She has successfully remained hidden in the shadows of Washington for seven years: the real president of the United States ... Valerie's June Bowman Jarrett. And we wonder why Obama has such affection for Iran and Muslim Extremists, all the while acquiescing to their "legitimate grievances".


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg6XpJbkevs"]Democrats Stuck on an Escalator - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

So true.


----------



## Melensdad

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin

And, on another note...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

This is a real campaign button.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet

*and the vote is???*​


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...



A least Hillary did not claim to be an expert on the Constitution.



Oddly enough, our nation was founded on that very principle, that the individual held the power and the government should be limited in it's ability to direct that power. The presumption was that this concept would be better for the common good because it would unleash the potential of the individual to create,,,, by invention and industry, not accumulate by conquest,,,, wealth. 

The concept worked magnificently

Although their methods may appear different, it would seem both Hitler and Hillary believe the old system should be re- instated.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>





pirate_girl said:


>





pirate_girl said:


>


People who don't remember history ... should just shut the bloody hell up!  The flag that has everyone's knickers all bunched up is *not *the flag of the Confederate States of America.  It is the battle flag of General Lee's Army of Northern Virginia and is revered in the South because it stands for courage, valor, and sacrifice, which was exemplified by that general and that army.

Hitler did monstrously evil things under the swastika.  Should we therefore castigate the Navajo to whom that same swastika is a revered religious symbol?  Should we demand that they stop using it and destroy everything that bears that image? Or should we perhaps put on our big boy pants and stop letting the dammed tissy-prissle liberal whiners dictate to us based on their failure of comprehension? 

I clearly vote in favor of the Navajo, and General Robert E. Lee's battle flag!!


----------



## Leni

Danang, the Navajo emblem that you referred to has the arms going in the opposite direction of Hitlers swastika.  It means the whirlwind which brings the rain.  How do I know this?  I have a friend who is a Hopi silversmith.  His wife who is Jewish wears a bracelet with that on it.  I have one also.


----------



## Doc

....  Billion Dollar idea.


----------



## kcvet

Leni said:


> Danang, the Navajo emblem that you referred to has the arms going in the opposite direction of Hitlers swastika.  It means the whirlwind which brings the rain.  How do I know this?  I have a friend who is a Hopi silversmith.  His wife who is Jewish wears a bracelet with that on it.  I have one also.



sure would like to see it. The left facing swastika is most commonly known as a symbol of Buddhism, and is used on maps to indicate a Buddhist temple, and the symbol is still found on many ancient temples, and other works of art. 

but is this what you mean??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## Leni

kcvet said:


> sure would like to see it. The left facing swastika is most commonly known as a symbol of Buddhism, and is used on maps to indicate a Buddhist temple, and the symbol is still found on many ancient temples, and other works of art.
> 
> but is this what you mean??



Yes that is the symbol I was talking about.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Bamby




----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Good one Bob.  One of the best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> ...



tip of the berg

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=193lxzrJV8U"]The Horrific Muslim Infiltration Of Britain - Luton 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Breaking News


----------



## Doc

From Aug 2013


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Thanks Brents!!!


----------



## Doc

Great point.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hillary


----------



## FrancSevin

*The facts are that in the last 100 years we have measured the temperatures it has gone up .8 degrees and everything in the world has gotten better. So how can they say it’s going to get worse when we have the evidence? We live longer, better health, and better everything. But if it goes up another .8 degrees we are going to die I guess.*


----------



## kcvet

FrancSevin said:


> *The facts are that in the last 100 years we have measured the temperatures it has gone up .8 degrees and everything in the world has gotten better. So how can they say it’s going to get worse when we have the evidence? We live longer, better health, and better everything. But if it goes up another .8 degrees we are going to die I guess.*



and Joe Biden is still looking for that internet number


----------



## MrLiberty

Tell that to the Nazi's and the Japs.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Read it carefully


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin

How come it's 
 "I killed OBL"
 "I saved GM."
  But, 
 when it is an obvious F*ck up,,,, it's "WE"


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


Franc, it appears you're not doing the math.  The Equation:

Not Black + Not Gay + Not Muslim + Not Here Illegally = Not Worthy of Presidential Attention


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Franc, it appears you're not doing the math. The Equation:
> 
> Not Black + Not Gay + Not Muslim + Not Here Illegally = Not Worthy of Presidential Attention


Oh, I have done the math. Tens of thousands of good moral Christians spending 50 years in the fight against segregation and inequality, apparently for nothing, against one man and his friends smashing and reversing all that was built in 7 years occupation of the White House.

Add that to that 12,000 rounds currently in my gun closet vrs less than 100 in 2008.

You might be right though. I think I need more.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


+1 again.  I still can't give you reps thru the system.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Oh, I have done the math. Tens of thousands of good moral Christians spending 50 years in the fight against segregation and inequality, apparently for nothing, against one man and his friends smashing and reversing all that was built in 7 years occupation of the White House.
> 
> Add that to that 12,000 rounds currently in my gun closet vrs less than 100 in 2008.
> 
> You might be right though. I think I need more.


It seems we *all* need more; lots more!  I need to go shopping.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

summa statua 2015


----------



## Doc

How Liberals Think


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet

for me its still a classic

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h8O7V-WxWQ"]Reagan Vs. Obama - Social Economics 101 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet

MrLiberty said:


>



because their white. that's why


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty

FrancSevin said:


>




BUt he will lift the arms embargo to Iran.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


>



I know a sailor who's going to thank you for that one!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

Our President finally bent to public pressure.  The US flags are at half mast for the fallen. 
But we all feel better
INCORRECT PROTOCOL

However, the military installations are still gun free. This time on partisan political pressure

INSANE PROTOCOL.


----------



## Doc

.... Hey, at least Kasich is not there.  Whew.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> .... Hey, at least Kasich is not there. Whew.


 I don't get it

 Sorry.


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> ...



A very good question.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Sorry.



I think I do.
 lol


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I think I do.
> lol


At least half of those candidates are clearly not for sale. So someone please,,,, explain it to me.

To me, Trump is Hulk Hogan ( my apologies to the Hulk) and this campaign of his is little more than another over dramatized  WWW reality show.

The scary thing is, our voting electorate is so f*cked up, HE COULD BE THE NEXT POTUS.

BTW I do like Governor Kasich. He cannot be bought. But please do not put him in the same class as the Donald.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> At least half of those candidates are clearly not for sale. So someone please,,,, explain it to me.
> 
> To me, Trump is Hulk Hogan ( my apologies to the Hulk) and this campaign of his is little more than another over dramatized  WWW reality show.
> 
> The scary thing is, our voting electorate is so f*cked up, HE COULD BE THE NEXT POTUS.
> 
> BTW I do like Governor Kasich. He cannot be bought. But please do not put him in the same class as the Donald.


It was said tongue in cheek.  A joke.  Since he had just got in the race it was good not to see his pic there .....I do like him but I'd be the first to admit he is in the same boat as the other politicians.   By no means am I implying he cannot be bought.   

But if we are seriously discussing that cartoon no one can say Trump does not have his interests.  If president would he be influenced by what might help his companies.   Close to the same as being bought or having personal interests (which all humans do).


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> At least half of those candidates are clearly not for sale. So someone please,,,, explain it to me.
> 
> To me, Trump is Hulk Hogan ( my apologies to the Hulk) and this campaign of his is little more than another over dramatized  WWW reality show.
> 
> The scary thing is, our voting electorate is so f*cked up, HE COULD BE THE NEXT POTUS.
> 
> BTW I do like Governor Kasich. He cannot be bought. But please do not put him in the same class as the Donald.



Even though it was meant as a joke, like most jokes there is always a ring of truth, is there not?

Maybe half of those jokers cannot be bought for any price.  That I do not know with a degree of certainty.  What I do know, is that a good indicator of future behavior is past performance.  The past performance of many of those jokers in the picture is not what I would describe as optimal.

Would you?


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Even though it was meant as a joke, like most jokes there is always a ring of truth, is there not?
> 
> Maybe half of those jokers cannot be bought for any price. That I do not know with a degree of certainty. What I do know, is that a good indicator of future behavior is past performance. The past performance of many of those jokers in the picture is not what I would describe as optimal.
> 
> Would you?





			
				DOC said:
			
		

> But if we are seriously discussing that cartoon no one can say Trump does not have his interests. If president would he be influenced by what might help his companies. Close to the same as being bought or having personal interests (which all humans do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> To suggest a man can be bought is to imply a degradation of integrity. I find few in the original list of whom I would even suggest that possibility. I would guess it requires a definition of what it means to be bought. Otherwise, it is a vague metric of one person's measure to another.  And therefore useless.
Click to expand...


----------



## kcvet

its about bucks. not buck rogers. IMO they've all sold out. libtards in disguise. if the election were held today im staying home


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> I know a sailor who's going to thank you for that one!


You know me so well!  (And I did!!)


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> .... Hey, at least Kasich is not there.  Whew.


If a true opinion I find it somewhat offensive; if a joke I can't find it funny.  Confession:  I believe Scott Walker has established his
honor quite well and is my current favorite.  As far as Trump is concerned the Democrats must absolutely _*love*_ him!  He is an
even bigger spoiler than Ross Perot .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


>



Black Babies Matter !!

(contrary to Margaret Sanger).


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

Shared this one with a few of my teacher friends...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## kcvet

the fox and the coon


----------



## Kane

kcvet said:


> the fox and the coon



Ok.  I'll bite.  Which is which?


----------



## kcvet

Kane said:


> Ok.  I'll bite.  Which is which?



take a guess


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## kcvet




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 79083




Not quite true, you also have white Christians.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

Umberto said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


ROFLMAO!  Good thing I swallowed that mouthful of coffee just before I saw this!!


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



I had no idea what that cartoon was about.  I had to ask the wifey.  I am so culturally challenged.  Now it is funny.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> ...



Boy, ain't that the freakin' truth.  Ain't payback gonna be a bitch when OSleazeBag leaves office.


----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## Doc

One Maniac Murders 9 ..


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Supreme Court Found ....


----------



## Doc

Maybe if Planned Parenthood sold Lion body parts ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Finding A Cure For Cancer


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper

*So true!*


----------



## Adillo303

Here's one for everyone that blames the government for the woes of the country.

Exercise your right to vote, actively support your candidate and don't buy from folks that do the country wrong. You really do have the power.

The US Congress has an approval rating of 16%. Ninety to ninety one percent of US congress members that are incumbents are reelected. 

This just strikes me as repeatedly slamming a certain part of male anatomy in a door.

It makes no sense at all.



http://www.gallup.com/poll/180113/2014-approval-congress-remains-near-time-low.aspx
https://www.opensecrets.org/bigpicture/reelect.php


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If I was making it though I would call it Obama's double standards.   He's at the reins and no doubt in charge of every little thing.  He does not want her charged as he wants a Dem to follow him in the white house ...even if she is a lyin crook.   The phrase "Birds of a feather" comes to mind.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> If I was making it though I would call it Obama's double standards.   He's at the reins and no doubt in charge of every little thing.  He does not want her charged as he wants a Dem to follow him in the white house ...even if she is a lyin crook.   *The phrase "Birds of a feather" comes to mind.*




Also lack of integrity


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

White Privilege


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 79273


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, Franc.


Anywhooo, back to our regular thread....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks, Franc.
> 
> 
> Anywhooo, back to our regular thread....



shouldn't that be a picture of a big boob?


----------



## jpr62902

We don't get to do "as we please" here.  There are Terms of Service.  Read them or ignore them at your peril.


----------



## Doc

Link to Rules / AKA TOS

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=2974

----------------

Vote for the Brother or Vote for the Wife ....


----------



## Doc

Stop Being mad all the time


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

Noam is an extreme left winger. Perhaps 16 candidates is too narrow for him. But I his analysis is to be believed perhaps he should look at the other party...

Bernie and Hillary. That's IT?


----------



## Doc

The most Dangerous Weapon ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper

Ron Kalenuik

Here  is an interesting fact for my American friends: During the 3-1/2 years  of World War 2 that started with the Japanese bombing of Pearl Harbor in  December 1941 and ended with the Surrender of Germany and Japan in 1945, "The People of the U.S.A."  produced the following:
 22 aircraft carriers,
 8 battleships,
 48 cruisers,
 349 destroyers,
 420 destroyer escorts,
 203 submarines,
 34 million tons of merchant ships,
 100,000 fighter aircraft,
 98,000 bombers,
 24,000 transport aircraft,
 58,000 training aircraft,
 93,000 tanks,
 257,000 artillery pieces,
 105,000 mortars,
 3,000,000 machine guns, and
 2,500,000 military trucks.
 We put 16.1 million men in uniform in the various armed services,  invaded Africa, invaded Sicily and Italy, won the battle for the  Atlantic, planned and executed D-Day, marched across the Pacific and  Europe, developed the atomic bomb, and ultimately conquered Japan and  Germany.
 It's worth noting,  that during the almost exact amount of time, the Obama Administration  couldn't even build a web site that worked.


----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 79327
> 
> Ron Kalenuik
> 
> Here is an interesting fact for my American friends: During the 3-1/2 years of World War 2 that started with the Japanese bombing of Pearl Harbor in December 1941 and ended with the Surrender of Germany and Japan in 1945, "The People of the U.S.A." produced the following:
> 22 aircraft carriers,
> 8 battleships,
> 48 cruisers,
> 349 destroyers,
> 420 destroyer escorts,
> 203 submarines,
> 34 million tons of merchant ships,
> 100,000 fighter aircraft,
> 98,000 bombers,
> 24,000 transport aircraft,
> 58,000 training aircraft,
> 93,000 tanks,
> 257,000 artillery pieces,
> 105,000 mortars,
> 3,000,000 machine guns, and
> 2,500,000 military trucks.
> We put 16.1 million men in uniform in the various armed services, invaded Africa, invaded Sicily and Italy, won the battle for the Atlantic, planned and executed D-Day, marched across the Pacific and Europe, developed the atomic bomb, and ultimately conquered Japan and Germany.
> It's worth noting, that during the almost exact amount of time, the Obama Administration couldn't even build a web site that worked.





And once again I must clean the spittle off my screen.



 I think the word ya'll is lookin' fer is "LEADERSHIP"


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

The GOP lied ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> The GOP lied ....


Right on!  I agree with everything here ... except, of course, that last three word sentence.   We Need Walker.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Leni

No not him.  I can think of many reasons but I will post them tomorrow.  Heat was 105 today and I am washed out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Not My guy but,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Todays Branco toon

Legalinsurrection.com


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


>



We've had Presidents before that had no military experience.  I don't hold that against him.  I do have reservations about his ability to take advise and to compromise along with other things.  It's still way too early to make a commitment.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> We've had Presidents before that had no military experience.  I don't hold that against him.  I do have reservations about his ability to take advise and to compromise along with other things.  It's still way too early to make a commitment.


Agreed.   

---------
This one is to close to true ....if anything bad comes of the email investigation I suspect Obama will take care of it one way or another.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


>



I understand your point but you are not here in the Southwest where the illegal immigration is a huge problem.  It is a huge financial burden on these states.  They are driving down wages and taking jobs from Americans.  My son is one of them.  

This may belong in the political commentary thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> I understand your point but you are not here in the Southwest where the illegal immigration is a huge problem.  It is a huge financial burden on these states.  They are driving down wages and taking jobs from Americans.  My son is one of them.
> 
> This may belong in the political commentary thread.





.. and I believe it demonstrates the work *legals* do, while _some_ uninformed Americans sit on their wealthy fat asses enjoying having their windows washed, lawns mowed not knowing whether a mexican is illegal or not.
It's often Joe Blow_ the veteran_ who served 2 years thinking he's all that and toddles around walmart on a scooter... being a stupid blow hard.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>


PG, you are sooooo bad.

 And that is so funny.


----------



## Doc

Hanoi Jane


----------



## Doc

I'll be the first to admit this might not be 100% true ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco's latest 

http://legalinsurrection.com/2015/08/branco-cartoon-say-uncle//#more


----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

.............


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

..........


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...





Doc said:


> ....



There is a common thread here that more people need to see.  Hypocrisy at its finest, from the man who said, and I quote
here, "I don't believe anyone should be allowed to own a gun."


----------



## pirate_girl

*
still................... waiting.........*


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


>



Indeed.

Whatever it takes to keep his Muslim buddies in control of Jews and the Imperialist West.


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Whatever it takes to keep his Muslim buddies in control of Jews and the Imperialist West.




Now now there. He just announced there is not a "smidgen" of evidence he is anti Semitic.
http://minutemennews.com/2015/08/obama-theres-not-a-smidgen-of-evidence-that-im-anti-semitic/

 You need to be more reasonable Kane


----------



## kcvet

Kane said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Whatever it takes to keep his Muslim buddies in control of Jews and the Imperialist West.



you a Jew hater - the Holocaust never happened???


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

****


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

"The Democratic Party Sounds Like A Fucking Terrorist Organization".


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Adillo303

And now a Muslim flight attendant wants her job back. She got laid off, because , her religion prevents her from serving alcohol and accomodations need to be made for her faith.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/05/travel/muslim-flight-attendant-feat/


Maybe it's only christian faith that must be ignored.


----------



## kcvet

Adillo303 said:


> View attachment 79730
> 
> 
> And now a Muslim flight attendant wants her job back. She got laid off, because , her religion prevents her from serving alcohol and accomodations need to be made for her faith.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/05/travel/muslim-flight-attendant-feat/
> 
> 
> Maybe it's only christian faith that must be ignored.



she's just another conversion job. throw some bacon and watch her raghead ass run. 

seriously. whatever piss's em off do it


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

can you say hypocrite?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Danang Sailor

kcvet said:


>


There is one additional difference:  hookers nearly always leave you happy after being screwed!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> ...



that attack proved how weak our national security was and is again. and how vital it is for all of us. priority one. even above politics


----------



## deand1

kcvet said:


> that attack proved how weak our national security was and is again. and how vital it is for all of us. priority one. even above politics



A class I took at the National Fire Academy, in 1998 prior to the 9-11 attack. Note the cover image.


----------



## kcvet

deand1 said:


> A class I took at the National Fire Academy, in 1998 prior to the 9-11 attack. Note the cover image.



the warning was there. a security consultant named Rick Rescorla warned that the towers would be a target. as far back as the Lockerbie disaster. Rescorla anticipated both attacks on the towers and implemented evacuation procedures credited with saving many lives. He died in the aftermath of the attacks of September 11, 2001, while leading evacuees from the South Tower. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Rescorla


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Republicans are *red*
Democrats are *blue*-
Neither one really gives a shit about you.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Todays cartoon from Branco

http://legalinsurrection.com/2015/09/branco-cartoon-same-old//#more


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

This on make me laugh out loud.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

bwhahahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

->>>


----------



## Doc

I read that Oxycodone caused more deaths than cocaine, meth and heroin combined.


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

BREAKING NEWS .....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> BREAKING NEWS .....



Sadly cases of Anal  encephalothropy are on the rise in the DC area.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

So How is it ....


----------



## Melensdad

TRUTH


----------



## kcvet




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tick Tock

Branco   http://legalinsurrection.com/2015/09/branco-cartoon-tick-tock//#more


----------



## FrancSevin

That's a lot of screaming women ther.

Perhaps that explains something....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Duh.


----------



## pirate_girl

............


----------



## Danang Sailor

Economics 101 (for Socialists):


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFnFLMZK6eg"]Osama Bin Laden Talks About Christmas And Santa Shoots Him! (Puppets) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

New Law


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,,,,,


----------



## Doc

Chris Rock says White People Should Start Owning Their Actions ...


----------



## Doc

Socialism vs Capitalism


----------



## Doc

Quote from Putin:


----------



## kcvet

BSPN's (Bullsh*t Sports Network) coverage of the Ferguson riots.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jgebZi17zI"]2nd Annual Ferguson Games - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Leni

Doc said:


> Quote from Putin:



I'm really surprised to hear him say that about Socialism.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> I'm really surprised to hear him say that about Socialism.


Me to Leni.   I have to wonder if he really said that .....


----------



## Doc

Being Cool On FaceBook


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> Me to Leni.   I have to wonder if he really said that .....








memes are easy to make


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Doc

Our President ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Obama on Muslims killed vs on Christians killed


----------



## Doc

I may not be a smart man ....


----------



## Doc

One way to pay for the wall ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 80266


I love the sentiment, but when this first appeared a couple of years ago I fact-checked; there is no record of Putin ever
saying this, anywhere at any time.


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> I love the sentiment, but when this first appeared a couple of years ago I fact-checked; there is no record of Putin ever
> saying this, anywhere at any time.


Maybe that's cause he said it in Russian.        Just kiddin ya DS.   Couldn't resist.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Maybe that's cause he said it in Russian.        Just kiddin ya DS.   Couldn't resist.


I took Russian in high school so that isn't a major barrier.  This keyboard doesn't handle Russian characters and I don't use it
enough to make loading a character set worthwhile, so I must do this phonetically:  "Nugleeyitz."


(I was a semi-fluent speaker at back then; now I can understand a lot of it but my accent and vocabulary are worse then Nikita Krushchev's!)


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

....................


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

Perfedt.  I know Nothing


----------



## squerly

..


----------



## Doc

Because Nothing says


----------



## Doc

Think of all the lives we could save ...


----------



## Doc

A White Guy


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> A White Guy


----------



## Doc

Obama and the American Indians


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Here's an historical photo that's accurately annotated with the truth about gun control.

When  governments take guns away from the citizens, it's usually not very  long before those citizens are lined up over a ditch and executed by  government officers who are "just following orders" (and using guns to  commit genocide).


----------



## Doc

Politics Is the Art ...


----------



## Doc

Kelsey Grammer making a statement.


----------



## Doc

Perfect.   This says a whole lot, don't ya think?


----------



## Doc

Yeah Clint!!!!


----------



## Doc

Stop Trying To Change that


----------



## Doc

New Rule


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Doc

They finally noticed.


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

Dmorency said:


>



That was just mean


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

FrontRunners


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> FrontRunners



Okra Winfrey she say those old whites gotta die to rid us of this race problem


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## Doc

Hey Guys ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Love it


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

Hillary outsources all jobs ...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Obama vs Lincoln ideas


----------



## Doc

A tidbit from Clemson University, as seen on bulletin board there.


----------



## Doc

Yes, Those Were The Days!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The Kardashians Turned ...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders Drinking Game ...


----------



## Doc

Back to the future day: Oct 21 2015

Here's what they really found:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Uh huh


----------



## Doc

Yep ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Ya got me.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Too Funny!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPhFglIKRK0"]Rusty Humphries: Sneakin’ In To The USA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bspbQJqI-h4"]Hillary Clinton Email Burning - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,.,


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


I would like to see proof. Not so much that it happened as expressed, but who got what from whom. And what defines benefit.

Was it sales of commodities, tax breaks or pure graft in the form of grants and loan to worthless programs.
Otherwise this is meaningless propaganda.

For instance,,, In the last five years over 90 million US citizen got well over $10trillion in unearned benefits. And they contributed nothing but their one vote, assuming of course they even went to the polls. Now there is a return on investment that needs explainin'!


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## squerly

I find it a shame that I can only "like" you post one time.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


I have a Love/Hate relationship with posts like this:  I Love the _accuracy_ of the symbology, but I Hate the _*accuracy*_ of
the symbology!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,..


----------



## Doc

And ...why hasn't she been arrested?  Obviously the fix is in.


----------



## pirate_girl

..........


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Imagine if you wlll...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## bczoom

Look at this picture again.

See the girl on the left side in the white dress?  Look at her right hand (towards the left of the picture) then look a little more towards the left.  Why is she batting a head around?


----------



## Doc

If you need a reason ....


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## MrLiberty

My cousin in Belgium sent this to me via E-mail, it's the new anti islamic ribbon.  He said it was the, "just say no to islam ribbon."


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

He sure was not the last person to believe we need term limits.  I have to wonder if he said this while still in office or after he left office?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## squerly

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Let us never forget ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Priceless


 RUN BEN*<<<<RUN!*


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Every time I see these three together, my mind instantly plays the verse from "Listen to the Mockingbird", sung without words
by a children's chorus!


----------



## bczoom

Danang Sailor said:


> Every time I see these three together, *I puke in my mouth a little*


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Danang Sailor

bczoom said:


> There, fixed it for you.


Well, that too, but this is the music that came to mind.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qZjAbknVd0"]The Three Stooges 1930's Intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

No way.


----------



## Doc

An honest Statesman


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Obama was nowhere to be found that night. He was indeed resting up for his campaign funding trip to Vegas.  But according to phone records, Hillary called Barack around 8PM during the attacks on Benghazi.  

hmmmm ... wonder what they talked about.

Because around 10PM, Hillary sent out her infamous press release blaming the attack on an offensive video.

Lyin' bitch.  Lyin' president.  Liars, the both of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

*How Many Government Workers Does It Take To Send A "Presidential" Tweet?*

*Putting the 'over' back in Big Government... *
_As The New York Times reports,_

 The *president seldom posts his own tweets*, leaving the task instead to Obama’s Office of Digital Strategy, *a team of roughly 20 aides who spend their days managing his Twitter account *and the White House Facebook page, Instagram account and YouTube channel.​_The Washington Post adds,_

*The new [digital] strategy offers benefits as well as risks. *The  White House can reach more people without the filter of the traditional  media, target its audience with precision and receive almost immediate  feedback. But the approach raises the prospect of fostering further  political polarization if the president opts to communicate mostly with  parts of the electorate that identify with him ideologically or can be  helpful politically.

*Critics worry that governance by social media will cheapen  the power of the presidency by substituting hashtag activism for serious  policymaking. *And in these exceptionally partisan times, some  see the president’s prodigious use of social media as just another  example of the cozy political relationship between the political left  and Hollywood and Silicon Valley.


----------



## Doc

Blake Blake Blake


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## kcvet

to all those that served


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ll4Ej-myoI"]Patriot Guard - A Pittance of Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Why?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

<A href="http://s33.photobucket.com/user/LuxLimoMan/media/381_zps16820ca2.gif.html" target=_blank>



*It's 2015,, year of the revolt*
*HAPPY THANKSGIVING YA"LL!*


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


<rant>
I would add:
"White Privilege" -- Being part of a group that developed the technology that allows people from other groups, who did
essentially nothing to assist in that development, to vilify us using tools they would not have if not for the efforts of that
so-called "privileged class".

Addendum:
"Black Privilege" -- Being part of a group that for the last fifty years has been given special status - affirmative action,
preferential treatment including admission to schools they were not qualified to enter, and more - who are now allowed
to receive anything they demand from a society that no longer knows how to say "No!" to parasites who are clearly in
charge but nonetheless loudly whine about other groups being "privileged".
</rant>


----------



## Doc

Right on DS.


......


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...

adios mother f -----!
enjoy slicing kebab meat in hell.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## deand1

pirate_girl said:


> ...




http://www.stripes.com/news/preside...marks-at-arlington-national-cemetery-1.378310


----------



## FrancSevin

A famous Democratic Mega Donor.........And a committed One Percenter.


----------



## Doc

Sad But True


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Today there is no greater threat .....


----------



## Doc

We Won't Take Your Guns ....


----------



## pirate_girl

@v@


----------



## Doc

Seriously?   Did the crowd LOL when he uttered this krapola?


----------



## Doc

Interesting.  We could have guessed it but I'm surprised it took this long to come out.


----------



## Doc

Transformation of Democratic Party ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Seriously? Did the crowd LOL when he uttered this krapola?


 
 Terrorism started long before SUV's and coal fired power plants.


----------



## Doc

Jenner to donate balls ....


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## Adillo303

This just seems appropriate. Sad to say.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

..,.


----------



## Doc

Lesson For Liberals


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Teddy Had It Right ...


----------



## Kane

By the way, our immigration law allows us to discriminate with regard to religion when determining the fate of refugees. Yes it does.  So all of the silly liberals can just STFU.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Some additional thoughts Teddy had on the subject:

"Let us say to the immigrant  not that we hope he will learn English, but that he has got to learn it.  Let the immigrant who
does not learn it go back. He has got to consider  the interest of the United States or he should not stay here. He must  be made to
see that his opportunities in this country depend upon his  knowing English and observing American standards."


----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

University of Missouri Class of 2015


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Putin named his cat after President Obama


----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Your Move Sparky


----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

'''


----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


As much as it bothers me to do this - and it really does - this is not a real Patton quote.  It comes from a 1982 book titled
"The Unknown Patton" which is totally unsourced and it appears nowhere else.  In my view, this entire book sprang
from the imagination (hubris?) of the author, as it is filled with quotes that no one ever heard Patton utter.


----------



## Doc

The People will Believe what the Media tells them they believe


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> As much as it bothers me to do this - and it really does - this is not a real Patton quote. It comes from a 1982 book titled
> "The Unknown Patton" which is totally unsourced and it appears nowhere else. In my view, this entire book sprang
> from the imagination (hubris?) of the author, as it is filled with quotes that no one ever heard Patton utter.


 
 No problem.. Whether Patton uttered it or not, it still resonates.

 I'll be happy to take credit for the quote myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Black Friday


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


>



Damn, that's funny!


----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The time was November 22, 1963.
What would JFK think about the world today?


----------



## Doc

Good post PG.   Sad day for this nation.   Just yesterday I found that REELZ is showing a docudrama "The Kennedy's".  Stars Greg Kinnear.  I watched one and liked it so I'm recording the docudrama.   It's from 2011 but I'd never heard of it before.

=============================
Breaking News ....


----------



## Av8r3400

pirate_girl said:


> The time was November 22, 1963.
> What would JFK think about the world today?




SHAME.


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

,..


----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Danang Sailor

Bamby said:


>


Damn straight.  Oo-rah Gunny!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Bernie


----------



## pirate_girl

.................


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> ...



the ones on top have a much higher IQ


----------



## Doc

Obama greeting gay rights activist with a kiss.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Obama greeting gay rights activist with a kiss.


 
 The photo proves America has evolved. After nothing but alpha type straight white men, one wondered if we would ever see a person of color, a gay or a woman in the oval office.

   After 235 years, we finally have a black President, possibly gay, with no balls.
Mission accomplished.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Av8r3400

Doc said:


> Obama greeting gay rights activist with a kiss.



And a really bad photoshopped picture.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## squerly

Av8r3400 said:


> And a really bad photoshopped picture.


Actually, they didn't do anything to Michelle, she always looks like that.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Since the Supreme Court Decided ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Adillo303

TRUE STORY :
A noted psychiatrist was a guest speaker at an academic function where Nancy Pelosi happened to appear. Ms. Pelosi took the opportunity to schmooze the good doctor a bit and asked him a question with which he was most at ease.
'Would you mind telling me, Doctor,' she asked, 'how you detect a mental deficiency in somebody who appears completely normal?'
'Nothing is easier,' he replied. 'You ask a simple question which anyone should answer with no trouble. If the person hesitates, that puts you on the track..'
'What sort of question?' asked Pelosi.
Well, you might ask , 'Captain Cook made three trips around the world and died during one of them. Which one?''
Pelosi thought a moment, and then said with a nervous laugh, 'You wouldn't happen to have another example would you? I must confess I don't know much about history.'
Sadly, they walk among us!


----------



## Doc

LMAO ....to funny Andy.  And I must suspect her picture probably came a close 2nd to the one used in my post for men with 4 hour erections.  
------------------


----------



## Doc

So Let me get this straight ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

This just in ...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

I finally got my Christmas lights up ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: TUNE For The Times*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKrhKJUerU0"]THE GUN CONTROL SONG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

No surprise here, Valorie Jarrett's goals from 1977 onward.


----------



## Doc

If you see something .....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> No surprise here, Valorie Jarrett's goals from 1977 onward.


 That is a good chuckle. Fortunately, And I mean that, it is untrue.
http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/jarrettislam.asp

 Valarie Jerrett is trying to change America.  But she did not suggest her faith would be the motivation while in university.  She just hates our Freedoms.

 And apparently, white Chrisian males.


----------



## FrancSevin

In 1836 England outlawed the celebration of Christmas. We are 180 years behind but gaining fast. Maybe the Progressives can get it done by 2036?


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> That is a good chuckle. Fortunately, And I mean that, it is untrue.
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/jarrettislam.asp
> 
> Valarie Jerrett is trying to change America.  But she did not suggest her faith would be the motivation while in university.  She just hates our Freedoms.
> 
> And apparently, white Chrisian males.


Thanks Franc.
I find it interesting how they worded their answer.  And, given that so much of Mr. Obama's documentation from school has been locked away IF Jarrett did say that I would not be surprised to find out that the powers that be hid Jarretts unfavorable tidbits also.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Thanks Franc.
> I find it interesting how they worded their answer. And, given that so much of Mr. Obama's documentation from school has been locked away IF Jarrett did say that I would not be surprised to find out that the powers that be hid Jarretts unfavorable tidbits also.



The truth is always unstoppable. But lately it seems to be somewhat malleable. For example., I present last night's speech from the POTUS.






Sad.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## kcvet




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

+++


----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> ...


Hopefully the virgins are boar hogs...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

I've never understood


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

I can put up with ....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Funny sig Bamby.   

-------
This is so TRUE:


----------



## kcvet




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Question For Obama ...


----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders Plan for Free Electricity


----------



## Doc

As ObamaCare Rots Away ....


----------



## Doc

In 1986 ...


----------



## Doc

ISIS Naval Fleet ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


^^^^^^
Precisely!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> ^^^^^^
> Precisely!!



By the way, I love your Admiral Nimitz siggy, Popeye.


----------



## pirate_girl

>>>


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> >>>


 


 And once again Lollie, you have forced me to wipe off my computer screen and refill my coffee.


----------



## Doc

Remember ....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## kcvet




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> Yep



Now THAT'S the best idea ever. See just how many kids today would storm a beach far, far away.


----------



## Av8r3400

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## kcvet




----------



## Doc

Can you imagine ....

Thank God his term is close to being up.


----------



## Doc

True


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Hmmm makes one wonder,  it is possible.


----------



## Kane

Doc said:


> Hmmm makes one wonder,  it is possible.



Patience?  The man with the plan is silly ol' Martin O'Malley.  Just sitting there with 5% of the polls, waiting for Hillary to get indicted.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Kane said:


> Patience?  The man with the plan is silly ol' Martin O'Malley.  Just sitting there with 5% of the polls, waiting for Hillary to get indicted.


Indict Clitler?  What prosecutor do you think has the nerve to do that?  People who mess with her have a strange tendency to disappear ... or "commit suicide".


----------



## Doc

liberal women


----------



## Adillo303

Hmmmm yup!!!!


----------



## Doc

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Doc

How did Rome Fall?


----------



## Doc

Citizens Don't need guns?


----------



## Doc

Powerful ....and unfortunately more true than not.


----------



## pirate_girl

.................


----------



## Doc

If The Government Offered ....


----------



## Doc

IF Trump Wins


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby

Bet this is one ball a lot of us would like to send into the stratosphere.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Goodbye 2015:  The year the world was offended by EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


I'm not sure about Waldorf, but I'm pretty sure Miss Piggy would be mortally offended by that comparison!


----------



## pirate_girl

lol

coercion?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

So true.  Why isn't it working???????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I have never understood


----------



## Umberto

Repost?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

Repost?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Doc

Bill And Hillary before marriage.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Bill And Hillary before marriage.


 
 Funny yes.  However, people have forgotten.

 Bill was the son of a rather poor single mom in Hope Arkansas.

 Hillary was the daughter of a rather wealthy Furniture retailer who was, coincidentally, influential in Chicago Politics.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I hope aliens from space ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I hope aliens from space ....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

3-


----------



## Doc

A Gun is like a


----------



## Doc

Criminals Before and after gun bans.


----------



## Doc

If Confiscating All Guns Saves Just One Life


----------



## pirate_girl

..............!


----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

If they treat people this poorly when we still have guns


----------



## Doc

Hope and change generation


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Yep. Pretty much sums it up. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. Yep. Pretty much sums it up. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Ain't it the truth! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Adillo303

Maxine nailed it.
https://www.freedomsphoenix.com/Opinion/059992-2009-10-19-maxine-says-take-down-the-bird-feeder.htm


----------



## pirate_girl

................


----------



## Doc

Keep Calm American


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders Drinking Game


----------



## Adillo303

And another.


----------



## Adillo303

Another


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...
Not Enough White Players


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

College is different now.


----------



## Doc

Two feet of snow predicted for East Coast


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Nailed it.


----------



## Doc

Trumps Fav Pink Floyd LP


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


Yeah.  A person has to wonder just how much classified data Huma got during their after-glow pillow talks.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

..
.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


The first Official Reaction from the administration came from DHS Secretary Jeh Johnsom.  Two weeks after the
murder he was testifying on illegal immigration issues when Representative Steve Chabot asked, "Has the
administration reached out to the Steinle family, to your knowledge?"

Johnson responded, "To who?"

When Chabot explained who Kate Steinle was, and why there was interest in the administrations reaction,
Johnson said, "I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to that question, sir."

Basically, the people in the DC puzzle palace didn't have a clue as to who she was, or why it might have been
important for someone to have contacted the family.  (As a reminder of where Obama's priorities lie, he sent a
three-person delegation to the funeral of Mike Brown, the felon who tried to murder a police officer.)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Moved Hillary cartoon and discussion here for easier reference as we go through the election season.  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=73334


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

.......

Iowa.
1 and ummm 2.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Today 40 would have been 105.

*​


----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## Doc

Outrageous


----------



## Doc

Our President: Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Our President: Nothing to be proud of.




 Ummm,,,;  NUFF SAID!


----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


>




OMGosh!!!  I KNEW he looked familiar!!   That explains a LOT!!!  Now Doc, if you could only figure out who Hillary really is!?!?!?!??


God bless,
Tony


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,,,,,

I shouldn't make fun of Bernie. 
I like the old guy in a strange sort of way..
Now as for the other.. grrrrr!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Liberal Logic, now vs then


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ,,,,,,,
> 
> I shouldn't make fun of Bernie.
> I like the old guy in a strange sort of way..
> Now as for the other.. grrrrr!!




We are on the same page there P.G.!!!!   I actually don't have one single nice thing to say about, "the other".  Surprised?  Equal in my mind always meant, the same or of proportional amount.  He doesn't see it that way.  Wonder what would happen......if he practiced what he "preaches" !??! Hmmmmm?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Is it January yet?  PLEASSSEEEEEE

God bless, 
Tony


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Hey Bernie fans....!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Av8r3400

Dennis "Donald" Trump...


----------



## FrancSevin

Av8r3400 said:


> Dennis "Donald" Trump...




 Perfect!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

_+_+_


----------



## Doc

Who does she think she is George Washington?   We all know damn well she's lied.  Hundreds of times.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Who does she think she is George Washington? We all know damn well she's lied. Hundreds of times.



I'm not sure she said that exactly. Perhaps in another interview.

What she did say when Anderson Cooper asked "would you ever lie? was

_"Not intentionally. I always* try* to tell the truth."_

Note; She is an attorney,,, emphasis was her's 

She never said no..... so.... Connect the dots.

 In any event, the world's most notorious liar just said she isn't lying.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I'm not sure she said that exactly. Perhaps in another interview.
> 
> What she did say when Anderson Cooper asked "would you ever lie? was
> 
> _"Not intentionally. I always* try* to tell the truth."_
> 
> Note; She is an attorney,,, emphasis was her's
> 
> She never said no..... so.... Connect the dots.
> 
> In any event, the world's most notorious liar just said she isn't lying.


She was interviewed on NBC by Scott Pelley.  Here is what she said to him:
"You're asking me to say, 'Have I ever [lied]?' I don't believe I ever  have. I don't believe I ever have. I don't believe
I ever will. I am  going to do the best I can to level with the American people."

A bigger crock of crap has never been dropped in the modern political arena.  It even makes Obama's "If you like your
insurance ..." quote seem tame.  The other day when she barked like a dog for 20 seconds it was the most honest
sound to ever come out of the bitch's mouth!


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> She was interviewed on NBC by Scott Pelley.  Here is what she said to him:
> "You're asking me to say, 'Have I ever [lied]?' I don't believe I ever  have. I don't believe I ever have. I don't believe
> I ever will. I am  going to do the best I can to level with the American people."
> 
> A bigger crock of crap has never been dropped in the modern political arena.  It even makes Obama's "If you like your
> insurance ..." quote seem tame.  The other day when she barked like a dog for 20 seconds it was the most honest
> sound to ever come out of the bitch's mouth!



Has there EVER been a politician whom didn't lie?  But, to be so blatantly arrogant about it and expecting the American populous to actually believe it?  Her audacity and self righteous attitude scare the crap outta me!!  And people WANT to vote for and believe her bull????  That scares me even more!  Are their eyes/minds closed or are they truly just that stupid?

God bless, 
Tony


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> She was interviewed on NBC by Scott Pelley. Here is what she said to him:
> "You're asking me to say, 'Have I ever [lied]?' I don't believe I ever have. I don't believe I ever have. I don't believe
> I ever will. I am going to do the best I can to level with the American people."
> 
> A bigger crock of crap has never been dropped in the modern political arena. It even makes Obama's "If you like your
> insurance ..." quote seem tame. The other day when she barked like a dog for 20 seconds it was the most honest
> sound to ever come out of the bitch's mouth!


 

 Yes, I have since ran across that interview. And Yes she did say that "....I don't believe I ever have lied...."
 My apologies to DOC

 The phrase "I don't believe" is chilling because despite the obvious evidence to the contrary, in truth, she probably doesn't.

 Scary that anyone with even half a brain would still support Hillary Rodham Clinton.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Exactly.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

I do't know if this is sexist or not but;


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

---


----------



## Doc

Yep.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman

*Ass kicker*


----------



## Av8r3400

That's a good cartoon.  Made me laugh...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


+1       The system won't let me rep you right now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bernie supporters ...


----------



## Doc

Planned Parenthood


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Beautiful, and accurate.  I doubt we'll ever have another team like this in the White House. 

I can't help being reminded of Nancy working to redecorate the White House, which was badly needed.  She obtained donations for the job, including new china.

The Clinton's stole it.


----------



## pirate_girl

By golly, I've got the answer!

I'll vote for Pinestraw!!


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...



There are SO many more "cons" to them both!!!  Couldn't fit them in this little post.  We have a probable choice between "poop" and "fecal matter".  As a real working plumber, take it from me, neither are good however you present them.  Best just to flush and rinse away.

God bless,
Tony


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Why is it that, after 235 years, so many Americans do not understand this?








Cartoon by NetRightDaily.com​ Why is it some don't get this?​


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

,,,,


----------



## Doc

probably true ....


----------



## Av8r3400

NorthernRedneck said:


> [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



If that were a Canadian, he sure wouldn't have that AR15. 
And he sure as hell wouldn't have that 20 round magazine in it. 

Does the Canadian government even let your military have those?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. You could be right. Generally speaking they send our boys off to war equipped with a pellet gun and sling shot for backup. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


>


That is my favorite Cheech Marin movie! 

(And a very good question, by the way.)


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

In my day .....


----------



## Melensdad

Because I'm working on my income taxes ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Terrorism


----------



## Doc

Please, give you your guns America .....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

If Bernie and Hillary are .....


----------



## Doc

It takes a special kind of lunitic


----------



## Bamby

Of Course we're now being told what the majority wants and votes for now means nothing....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## road squawker

lets see if this works

https://youtu.be/otAvQ2N3NLc


----------



## pirate_girl

..............................


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Adillo303

First a statement - I am not a Trump supporter.

I do think the cartoon is accurate in that he is watering all those plants. He did not plant the seeds though.

I see Trump as a message, more than a person or candidate. Look at what we are offered this time around. Hillary - Liar, self serving monster, possibly a co conspiritor in a murder, sat in the White house with Barrack watching Americans killed and doing nothing. Alos leading the polls as to the eventual next president. Bernie - A socialist - Socialism isn't going to work, it defies basic human nature. Cruz - As dangerous as Trump, just quieter about it. Also a GOP outcast that they will now take to avoid Trump. Kasich - Just doesn't have the numbers. Then Trump.

Why do I see him as a message? He is the only one who was not chosen by either party and is feared by both parties. The message is that the people are aware and tired of both parties. This is the kind of wind that got Jessie Ventura elected only on a national scale.


----------



## pirate_girl

-0-


----------



## FrancSevin

Adillo303 said:


> First a statement - I am not a Trump supporter.
> 
> I do think the cartoon is accurate in that he is watering all those plants. He did not plant the seeds though.
> 
> I see Trump as a message, more than a person or candidate. Look at what we are offered this time around. Hillary - Liar, self serving monster, possibly a co conspiritor in a murder, sat in the White house with Barrack watching Americans killed and doing nothing. Alos leading the polls as to the eventual next president. Bernie - A socialist - Socialism isn't going to work, it defies basic human nature. Cruz - As dangerous as Trump, just quieter about it. Also a GOP outcast that they will now take to avoid Trump. Kasich - Just doesn't have the numbers. Then Trump.
> 
> Why do I see him as a message? He is the only one who was not chosen by either party and is feared by both parties. The message is that the people are aware and tired of both parties. This is the kind of wind that got Jessie Ventura elected only on a national scale.




 Trump = Jessie Ventura! 

 Yep, that just about says it all.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Dad took us to Cuba and all we got were these lousy TEE-Shirts.*


----------



## Adillo303

FrancSevin said:


> Trump = Jessie Ventura!
> 
> Yep, that just about says it all.




Jessie got himself elected. LOL

Also, I didn't equate them, I just said similar message from the voters.


----------



## FrancSevin

Adillo303 said:


> Jessie got himself elected. LOL
> 
> Also, I didn't equate them, I just said similar message from the voters.



I do equate them. Both men have historically placed their overheated ego's over the better good.

I am no where near as pleased with Jessie now as I was when he ran for Governor. I imagine the same will happen with THE Donald.


----------



## road squawker

FrancSevin said:


> I do equate them. Both men have historically placed their overheated ego's over the better good.
> 
> I am no where near as pleased with Jessie now as I was when he ran for Governor. I imagine the same will happen with THE Donald.



Why not?,... it also happened to the current one


----------



## Doc

Trump's discrimination against Muslims ...


----------



## Doc

Obama logic 101 (aka speaking out of both sides of his mouth)


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> Why not?,... it also happened to the current one


 
 Yeah, I thought you would see that.

 I my lifetime I have only encountered two humble Presidents.  Neither had a "D" in or attached to their name.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

....and get your money.  An excuse to charge you more with a goal of saving a world that does not need saved.


----------



## Doc

Gentlemen ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

just because it's so damn funny.. 

hehe


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

After mtntopper's last post  this one came to mind.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> ...



I need to get me one of those.

Somebody stole my "Hillary for Prison - 2016" yard sign.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

By Jeff Foxworthy​ 
*



*

*By Jeff Foxworthy:*
 
*If plastic water bottles are okay, but plastic* 
*bags are banned, — you might live in a nation (state) that was* 
*founded by geniuses but is run by idiots *
 
*If you can get arrested for hunting or fishing* 
*without a license, but not for entering and remaining in the* 
*country illegally — you might live in a nation that was founded by* 
*geniuses but is run by idiots.*
 
*If you have to get your parents’ permission to go* 
*on a field trip or to take an aspirin in school, but not to get an* 
*abortion — you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses* 
*but is run by idiots.*
*If you MUST show your identification to board an* 
*airplane, cash a check, buy liquor, or check out a library book* 
*and rent a video, but not to vote for who runs the government —* 
*you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is run* 
*by idiots.*
*If the government wants to prevent stable,* 
*law-abiding citizens from owning gun magazines that hold more than* 
*ten rounds, but gives twenty F-16 fighter jets to the crazy new* 
*leaders in Egypt — you might live in a nation that was founded by* 
*geniuses but is run by idiots.*
*If, in the nation’s largest city, you can buy two* 
*16-ounce sodas, but not one 24-ounce soda, because 24-ounces of a* 
*sugary drink might make you fat — you might live in a nation that* 
*was founded by geniuses but is run by* 
*idiots.*
*If an 80-year-old woman who is confined to a* 
*wheelchair or a three-year-old girl can be strip-searched by the* 
*TSA at the airport, but a woman in a burka or a hijab is only* 
*subject to having her neck and head searched — you might live in a* 
*nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by* 
*idiots.*
*If your government believes that the best way to* 
*eradicate trillions of dollars of debt is to spend trillions more* 
*— you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is* 
*run by idiots.*
*If a seven-year-old boy can be thrown out of* 
*school for saying his teacher is “cute” but hosting a sexual* 
*exploration or diversity class in grade school is perfectly* 
*acceptable — you might live in a nation that was founded by* 
*geniuses but is run by idiots.*
*If hard work and success are met with higher taxes* 
*and more government regulation and intrusion while not working is* 
*rewarded with Food Stamps, WIC checks, Medicaid benefits,* 
*subsidized housing, and free cell phones — you might live in a* 
*nation that was founded by geniuses but is run by* 
*idiots.*
*If you pay your mortgage faithfully, denying* 
*yourself the newest big-screen TV, while your neighbor buys* 
*iPhones, time shares, a wall-sized do-it-all plasma screen TV and* 
*new cars, and the government forgives his debt when he defaults on* 
*his mortgage — you might live in a nation that was founded by* 
*geniuses but is run by idiots.*
*If being stripped of your Constitutional right to* 
*defend yourself makes you more “safe” according to the government* 
*— you might live in a nation that was founded by geniuses but is* 
*run by idiots.*
*THINK* *BEFORE YOU VOTE IN ALL UPCOMING* 
*ELECTIONS.**  MOST OF THE IDIOTS* 
*RUNNING THIS COUNTRY SAY ONE THING AND DO THE OPPOSITE KNOWING* 
*THAT THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED THEM IN DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT* 
*THEY DO BUT ONLY WHAT THEY SAY.*
 
*Remember:*​ *The** government cannot give anything that the government does not first take *
*from somebody else.*​


----------



## Doc

good find Franc!!!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


>



OMGOSH!!!! Ain't THAT the truth?!?!?!?!?!   I am flabbergasted that people even consider her a serious candidate!!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Ironman




----------



## squerly

..........


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrqLQK7ecNE"]Colorado CRUZ GOPe BACKFIRE ! ! ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> ..........


Yes, but since Islam considers anything MoHamHead said on any subject after he initially spoke about it as a cancellation
of the earlier statement (the Theory of Abrogation), absolutely *all* of the "peaceful" suras have been abrogated; basically, they
are no longer valid, as if they never existed!

Using the bakery analogy, this would mean that the entire cake has been eliminated, leaving only the dog shit.  Which is
itself a rather valid analogy in my opinion!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


>



I LOVE older ladies!!!!   That one ROCKED Doc!


----------



## Doc

Trump's discrimination against Muslims is a ....


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> I LOVE older ladies!!!!   That one ROCKED Doc!


If I witnessed that happen I'd have to pay for her groceries.   It would make my day.


----------



## Doc

Racist Test:


----------



## Doc

NC sex offender leading the charge for gender neutral bathrooms.


----------



## Doc

While the media keeps us distracted with bs ....


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> While the media keeps us distracted with bs ....



And we let them, most people follow the medià hype like lemmings.  If ALL that Congress does and doesn't do was known and understood, Congress wouldn't have a "job"! Their actions are self centered and greedy, few if any have anything to do with " public service".  If they TRULY wanted to serve America, quite a few problems would be compromised upon and eliminated.  Wouldn't be about PARTY this and PARTY that.  No more Democrat OR Republican, they would all become AMERICANS!  We used to tackle our problems and move forward.  Now?  You tell me what you see.  Scariest part is???  The American people voted them in, keep them there, and do NOTHING to change this except whine, cry, and throw tantrums when their special fund is threatened!!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Av8r3400

Ironman said:


>



He even *looks* creepy…  Like he should be on the child molester list.


----------



## marchplumber

Av8r3400 said:


> He even *looks* creepy…  Like he should be on the child molester list.




Like "Bill" and "Hillary" look normal? LMBO.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

A Candidates name written in chalk ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The whole world is fighting ISIS ....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

While your children learn tolerance .....


----------



## Doc

They should put Prince on the 20 dollar bill .....


----------



## marchplumber

Not all American children are hopeless and helpless. =).  But if things continue, it might always  be that way.
God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

Trying to Explain to democrats ... is like


----------



## Doc

Why can' we just potty like it's 1999.   LOL  Too Funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

.....


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

heh!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> heh!


Hilarious!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

yo ho ho LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Yep .... Universal Lawn Care will probably come right after free college, 45 dollar minimum wage and Universal Car Care.


----------



## Doc

A Single Bee is ignored ...
Term Limits For Congress


----------



## Av8r3400

Yet, the only candidate proposing an Article 5 Constitutional Convention to institute term limits, among other things, was roundly hated for being "establishment". 

Go figure. 


(That's the *REAL* joke, here.)


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Socialist Defined:


----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


>




Mine is more.of.a."magic marker "........don't worry......if Hillary becomes President, NONE of us will have ANY art supplies to worry about.......pencil,magic marker,crayon, or paint brush.  SO many problems facing this great nation, and we can't  add  two plus two and get an even number!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Doc

More Jobs, No Jobs, Blow Jobs


----------



## Doc

And even more jobs ...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Leni

Good one Franc.  Now if he can just do that to Hillary.


----------



## pirate_girl

*
 The best taco bowls are made in Trump Tower Grill. I love Hispanics! ---- Trump

“They’re gonna be deported.” —Trump*​


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## squerly

..


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## RNE228

For PG 

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/translator.html

http://postlikeapirate.com/



pirate_girl said:


> yo ho ho LOL


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Umberto

.....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Av8r3400

youtu.be/_tOhUmNpTJE


----------



## Bamby

Av8r3400 said:


> youtu.be/_tOhUmNpTJE



^^^^^^^^

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tOhUmNpTJE"]“Walter's thoughts on the 2016 election" | Jeff Dunham: Politically Unbalanced Ep. 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## bczoom

Real Eyes

Realize

Real Lies​


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So true. Snowed yesterday. Next weekend is 24celsius






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

Change indeed...

Of course, when work is punished and the welfare state ever-expanded, who else is there but the real 'working'-class to bear the brunt.


----------



## squerly

....


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> ....



When you consider what he looks like now, that's double creepy.


----------



## Av8r3400

Is it just me or does Slick Willy look like he's got himself a nasty case of the slims (AIDS) ?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>



The first gave us the initiative to take the great leap forward for mankind. An awesome and astounding feat for the species.

I have no way to categorize the leap of mankind into a women's restroom


----------



## Doc

Groucho on Politics ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Used to be ....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Bernopoly :


----------



## pirate_girl

yeeeeeeup..


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

A Bernie TwoFer ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Who spent the most on their campaign?


----------



## Doc

Well said


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Who spent the most on their campaign?


 
 Clearly this proves beyond any doubt,,,; THE Donald is a cheap bast@rd


----------



## Doc

Obama: I will never mention the fact ....


----------



## Ironman

*Fakebook*

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Remember this?


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Remember this?



Different times Doc.  "Things, they are a changing".......seems like today, everyone who dislikes or disagrees with Gooberment is labeled a "Terrorist", a "Racist", or a "Radical Extremists"........Even those who stand up for our Constitutional rights AND obligations.  I just don't see ANY good coming down the pipe in the foreseeable future.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>



TOO LATE TO ASK THAT PG

Sadly it *has* come to this.

Solomon's Choice. Are you up for it yet?


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> TOO LATE TO ASK THAT PG
> 
> Sadly it *has* come to this.
> 
> Solomon's Choice. Are you up for it yet?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>


 Between Hillary and Trump,,,;
 I'm not having a problem with the choice. 

 My issue is with the _Choices.
_


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


>




 Option "C"

 You will let us know when you find it right?


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Option "C"
> 
> You will let us know when you find it right?


I think I already found it.

It'll be that empty space left on the ballot.


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> I think I already found it.
> 
> It'll be that empty space left on the ballot.



November is a ways away.  Who knows what might pop up in between now and then?  Never seen this much change  around the world in me life.   Things are happening and quick too .  Hang on folks, it's gonna be a wild ride!


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> November is a ways away.  Who knows what might pop up in between now and then?  Never seen this much change  around the world in me life.   Things are happening and quick too .  Hang on folks, it's gonna be a wild ride!



In the grand scheme of things, it ain't that far away brutha.

Wild ride?
Oh yes..


----------



## Doc

In Obama's World ...


----------



## Doc

Instead Of Sending Poor Countries Money ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## marchplumber

Av8r3400 said:


> View attachment 85100



I use both, I'm job specific......Everything has its uses and its place!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> I use both, I'm job specific......Everything has its uses and its place!



What caliber are your ratchets?

I have 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 3/4 Protos.

My assault ratchets are 1/4 and 1/2 both Milwaukee


----------



## marchplumber

Agreed on ratchets......same calibers..... assault ratchet is 3/8" and 1/2"......looking for a twin hammer 1" though.=)


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I think I already found it.
> 
> It'll be that empty space left on the ballot.


 
 Please do not write in MY name.  I have enough issues in my life already.


----------



## Av8r3400

jim slagle said:


> What caliber are your ratchets?
> 
> I have 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 3/4 Protos.
> 
> My assault ratchets are 1/4 and 1/2 both Milwaukee




With that many ratchets and war mongering assault ratchets you must be some sort of right wing extremist!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> With that many ratchets and war mongering assault ratchets you must be some sort of right wing extremist!



We didn't mention all of the ratcheting box end wrenches we have both metric and sae!


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Dmorency




----------



## pirate_girl

This was The New Yorker's answer to Brexit.





​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wippooDL6WE"]Monty Python - The silly walk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[/url]


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

OMG ....LMAO Bill.   Thanks!!!!!    IF Hillary is elected I guess it would be Bill with them.   No no no.   He would love that.

---------------------------


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Mr. Madison


----------



## Doc

I don't normally cook ....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

A.F. Branco's posting at Legal Insurrection today may very well be the best political cartoon done in my lifetime.  Sadly.


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> A.F. Branco's posting at Legal Insurrection today may very well be the best political cartoon done in my lifetime.  Sadly.





Sadly Sir, I don't believe many would believe or practice your "tag"line at the bottom of your post.  Most want ALL the benefits without ANY effort.........aren't they entitled to it?

ARRRGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## Doc

The Department of JUST  US.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Muslim in Chief


----------



## Doc

uh huh


----------



## Doc

Remember when ....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Every wonder what happened to the two creepy girls in The 
Shining?


----------



## Doc

I Want To Kill White Cops ....

Obama says:  It's hard to untangle the motive of the shooter.  Seriously?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

And Poof


----------



## Doc

If Sheep could vote .... 

Do you now understand the liberal Agenda?


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> If Sheep could vote ....
> 
> Do you now understand the liberal Agenda?


 
 Brillante' me amigo


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Amen


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Amen



How bout a dry, crusty, jagged noodle?



LMBO


----------



## Doc

Every time the Government investigates itself


----------



## Doc

Pick a future for Ameica


----------



## Doc

I believe the only time was July 5th 2016 ....


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Liberal Lunacy


----------



## Doc

When you play the take a sip every time Hillary lies drinking game ...


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## Doc

You didn't hear it from me ..


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Yeah Howard!!!!!


----------



## bczoom

............


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

If socialist college professors ....


----------



## Doc

Trump is not a perfect man ....


----------



## Doc

Said System was rigged ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom

A US Marine enters the Catholic Church confessional booth in Hendersonville , NC .

He tells the priest, "Bless me, Father, for I have sinned. Last night, I beat the ever-living crap out of a flag burning, cop hating, Obama loving protester."

The priest says, "My son, I am here to forgive your sins, not to discuss your community service."


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

So let me get this straight ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> So let me get this straight ....



A classic!


----------



## Doc

Unbelievable.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Unbelievable.



Gotta be kidding Doc!!  Please say they have more "integrity" than that.  OMGosh, I  am ashamed for them!  AND the masses move silently, ignorantly, towards attempting to elect her!!!


----------



## Doc

Jump the fence at teh border ....if there is one, and you get all kinds f free shit.


----------



## Doc

Democrats didn't fire me because I was corrupt ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Obama on Hillary in 08


----------



## marchplumber

Pot calling the Kettle black, I do believe.


(No Pun Intended)


----------



## Doc

Gotta admit, Trump does lack ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

........!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

We know that Clinton will only work hard to fill her pockets with money and fuck this country over, but the Trump haters don't care because they lack integrity.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

MrLiberty said:


> We know that Clinton will only work hard to fill her pockets with money and fuck this country over, but the Trump haters don't care because they lack integrity.



Well,
I am NOT a Clinton fan, as has been obvious from prior post.  I am not a Trump "lover" either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,opens mouth, inserts foot to his hip.......

We have a choice between "dirt" and "mud".....................  Honestly, don't see how EITHER of them got where they are......................Sad, very sad.

I honestly don't see this turning out well, whichever way it goes...............
NOT ONE of them is for the "Middle class" working person.
NOT ONE is honest.
NOT ONE is more interested in HELPING AMERICA, than helping them self.
NOT ONE has served in the Armed Forces of the United States.
NOT ONE has a child in our Armed Forces.
NOT ONE respects human beings and their rights.
NOT ONE is willing to make personal sacrifices for the greater good of this fantastic country.
NOT ONE has honor or integrity.
NOT ONE would make the supreme sacrifice for his fellow American.

This is a sad game about power, prestige, and money!  LOTS OF ALL THREE!  
These two are a joke.  A sad and miserable joke.  We, the people of the United States are the butt of that joke!  We are the laughing stock of the world!  The world doesn't "like" us, it likes our money. They also crave protection via our military, when poop hits the fan.

Ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,RANT OFF.


----------



## Doc

Seems to me Trump is doing his damnedest to lose.  His off the cuff remarks will doom him.

==============


----------



## FrancSevin

marchplumber said:


> Well,
> I am NOT a Clinton fan, as has been obvious from prior post. I am not a Trump "lover" either,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,opens mouth, inserts foot to his hip.......
> 
> We have a choice between "dirt" and "mud"..................... Honestly, don't see how EITHER of them got where they are......................Sad, very sad.
> 
> I honestly don't see this turning out well, whichever way it goes...............
> NOT ONE of them is for the "Middle class" working person.
> NOT ONE is honest.
> NOT ONE is more interested in HELPING AMERICA, than helping them self.
> NOT ONE has served in the Armed Forces of the United States.
> NOT ONE has a child in our Armed Forces.
> NOT ONE respects human beings and their rights.
> NOT ONE is willing to make personal sacrifices for the greater good of this fantastic country.
> NOT ONE has honor or integrity.
> NOT ONE would make the supreme sacrifice for his fellow American.
> 
> This is a sad game about power, prestige, and money! LOTS OF ALL THREE!
> These two are a joke. A sad and miserable joke. We, the people of the United States are the butt of that joke! We are the laughing stock of the world! The world doesn't "like" us, it likes our money. They also crave protection via our military, when poop hits the fan.
> 
> Ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,RANT OFF.



I get it. And I agree. But do you really think either party was interested in changing things in DC?
Hillary was not nominated by the people of America but the big wig people of her party. That happened eight years ago in a back room with the popular Kenyan.

The GOP elites have done nothing to turn things for their constituents either. And they want to remain doing the same thing for the next 8 years that has been done to the nation for the last 16.

Why do you think they fought THE Donald and still want to stop him.

For the good of the Country?

We have no guess work with Hillary and her plans. Same ole same ole Cozy cronyisms of the last 16 years or more. And by 2024 the gubmit will again have doubled in size, and again doubled the debt on our children.


The Donald is an unknown in public office. I was never a fan of THE Donald but,,,; I'll take the chance over the certainty of what Hillary will be.


----------



## marchplumber

It reminds me of the saying, "The lesser of two evils."  We are alive during a historical moment in time.  Historical moments don't always go well for those around to witness them.  I won't be unprepared. Suggest others might do the same. 
It's gonna be an adventure, these next four years, no matter how you spin the screw ball. 
I can't stand! one candidate and don't like the other. Lol  Guess that gives me a peculiar perspective.  
The only thing that THE Donald has going for him is, the establishment doesn't want him in.  You're right Frank. 
There are quite a few who feel the same way.  Yet, what is the "average" American to do???  Won't matter at all, but I'll vote, and that is about ALL that I can do.


----------



## Doc

Never Felt Safer ....


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> Yet, what is the "average" American to do???


----------



## Danang Sailor

Do you suppose there's any truth to the rumor that, if elected, he'll replace "E Pluribus Unum", the Latin motto on all our
paper money, with "Quid, Me Anxius Sum?"


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


>


Per _The Des Moines Register_, this is a complete fabrication.  Clitler has enough baggage (lies, bad decisions, possible
involvement in "mysterious" deaths) to make people hate and fear her without resorting to hoaxes.  She may think
this, but she did not say it and the _Register_ did not print it.


----------



## Doc

Donald vs Hillary comparison:


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


>


This is quite possibly the only completely truthful thing this Chitown Jack-leg ever said in public.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I was at the airport . . . .


----------



## Ironman

[/url]


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## marchplumber

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 85997



Uhmmmmmm, wonder if that has anything to do with why certain types of people want it removed from the Constitution?


----------



## Danang Sailor

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 85997


Here's Judge Napolitano's comment from January 10, 2013:
*"The historical reality of the Second Amendment’s protection of the right  to keep and bear arms is not that it protects the right to shoot
deer.  It protects the right to shoot tyrants, and it protects the right to  shoot at them effectively, with the same instruments they would use
upon  us."*

I prefer this one as it goes a lot further, extols good marksmanship, and gives the lie to those who say the Second
only protects the right to own a smooth-bore musket!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's about time!
http://www.voanews.com/a/mother-teresa-kosovo-church/3492253.html


----------



## MrLiberty

Disrespectful congressmen and women.  I bet we know what party they belong to.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

Sick of the sensationalism. Neither are worth the fecal matter in a fly's mouth. How'd we let it get this screwed up?  #(


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

This is the mentality of the Trump haters.....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Tale of Two Cities


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> ...


it isn't about wobbling knees,... its about clinton lying (again)


----------



## Doc

Still Trying to figure out ....


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Still Trying to figure out ....






What's a "billion" among friends when you're already in debt multiple trillions!!!   Like loaning out a penny when ya owe multiple hundreds


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Still Trying to figure out ....


Simple, really:  If you own the printing press, and the plates, and the paper, and the ink ... just print more!  It seems that no
one gives a damn whether or not the resultant fiat currency is worth the sum of these ingredients - it clearly isn't - just so
long as it has the _appearance_ of real money.  As long as foreigners accept it as real money it's ok, right?  Hell, WE have
been accepting fiat as if it were real for many years, which is the biggest reason why the average price of a can of
Campbell's tomato soup is now $0.85 per can instead of $0.10 as it was on the day I was married in 1970.  (Yes, there are
other factors, but even those primarily trace back to the fact that our "money" has been worth less and less each year since
we went to purely fiat currency.)  As an economics professor once told me, "Fiat money will work successfully as soon as
you can convince people to *cherish* paper jewelry!"

Anyway, that's how.


----------



## Doc

While you are right on DS doing so is simply stated, 'not to bright'.   Trying to buy influence from people who hate us is down right stew pid.   

----------------

Fun fact for today:


----------



## Leni

Thank God!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...






Beg to differ PG, I  believe the "Biggest Loser" is the American working class....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


>





Integrity isn't doing the next "right thing" while everyone is watching!!!  It is doing the next right thing when NO one is watching!!  Great post Franc!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Those damn Redcoats ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

Is it time for "Damage Control" yet?  UGH!


----------



## MrLiberty

The ravages of hillary


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Long Term Effects of Hillary ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Someone else noticed?  At least he had someone professional dress him. LOL


----------



## Doc

...Hmmm Let's get this straight


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How Republicans Rob People of their Right to Vote


----------



## FrancSevin

<P>





pirate_girl said:


> ...


</P>
<P> </P>
<P>And what is the significance of the Black Question mark?</P>
<P> </P>
<P>I know, it's a rhetorical question.<BR><BR></P>


----------



## Doc

CNN just announced ...


----------



## pirate_girl

............


----------



## Doc

Yay Texas.   Now the rest of the nation should follow.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

-*-


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman

[/url]


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Photo evidence of Trump grabbing a Pussy.


----------



## Doc

If American women are so outraged or Trumps private comments ....


----------



## Adillo303

And this too


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

Pot calling kettle black......different "priorities" ......same dilemma, different lies.


----------



## Doc

Trump hater Miley Cyrus reminds us ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Trump hater Miley Cyrus reminds us ...







She did that at a "concert" Doc???? ROFLMAO.........Double speak is an equal party tool.  Say one thing, do another.  Think it is more of a "Politician" thingie.   Whatever is most convenient at the time. LOL


----------



## Doc

I sure did not see the concert or whatev it is from .....  I saw the pic and thought it applicable.  
-------------------------


----------



## marchplumber

Lol. I didn't see the concert either.  Police State? We are close now.......never said who I was voting for........lol........just cause I don't like either candidate, doesn't mean I like Hillary more.......lol

Things are gonna be changing, no matter who wins, that's for sure..........pass the beans and keep your powder dry.  The "status quo" won't ever be the same after this election.  Truth is, not really for any politician, cause no politician is really for "me"........it's about power, ain and simple.  Money might be involved also. LOL


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

Donald Trump, bringing the word pussy back.. the memes are aplenty out there now lol

I think this is an old one though..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 86362



Now that's funny. lol


----------



## bczoom

Donald and Hillary have the time of their lives!
_It's worth the 90 seconds._ 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akdzSFNa4XE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akdzSFNa4XE[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This just in . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

“Because you would be in jail,” Trump said to (Hillary) Clinton.


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> “Because you would be in jail,” Trump said to (Hillary) Clinton.



Not like they both, Bill and Hillary don't belong there.......from Perjurry to State secrets,,,,,,,hmmmmm, if you or I did what they HAVE done, we'd be behind bars for sure!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

Roflmao! Awesome.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Just to make it fair. [emoji12] 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. Just to make it fair. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk





Please do not insult the mule that way!! 
LMBO......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And.....







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



  That was UN-expected and therefore, even funnier! ROFLMBO!!


----------



## pirate_girl

iii


----------



## Dmorency

Can you figure it out?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lulu


----------



## MrLiberty

OhioTC18 said:


> Lulu




Yup, a,e,i,o,u


----------



## Av8r3400

Mary?

Read it again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> Mary?
> 
> Read it again.



DOH!

That's correct! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Media bias..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That's terrible.  Hilarious ... but terrible!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sick of the election


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

People


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm a Democrat because . . . .


----------



## JimVT

some of his buttons are good.
https://shop.donaldjtrump.com/collections/packs/


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Innit the truth..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

FINALLY there is proof ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

..
.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

'Majesty..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


>


To take over and eliminate all those things, of course.


----------



## pirate_girl

Because MetLife dropped Snoopy after 30 years.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Umberto

.....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## pirate_girl

Got this from a friend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pumpkin carving October 2016..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

hahaha!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Pumpkin carving October 2016..



Oh My God, She looks just like the Wicked Witch of the West!!


----------



## MrLiberty

Feelings, nothing more than feelings.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ...



What ℅ is the Democrat keeping for them self????


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

[/IMG]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400

MrLiberty said:


> [/IMG]




Untrue.


----------



## marchplumber

Thanks for update!!!!  Enough BS flying around, glad to read the truth!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## zekeusa

Thanks for the "Misty" song! It made me laugh!!


----------



## Ironman

Maybe they do have a brain.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Thanks for the "Misty" song! It made me laugh!!



I read your siggy several times and thought I'd send it to you.


Wanna hear it again?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVhUpCy8Th8"]Ray Stevens - "Misty" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Source http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...lary-wins-presidency-42-to-trumps-40_11022016


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umberto

..... caturday repost


----------



## Doc

Truer words were never spoken ...


----------



## Bamby

Sanders Destroys Hillary On Gun Control

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/LnPrxbYARJg?rel=0


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Obama Calls me .....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://limaohio.com/news/212566/elida-farmer-declares-his-vote-from-the-heavens


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh....and just so you know......






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh....and just so you know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk





Ahhhhhhhh Mannnnnnn!!!!  Now what?


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like Newsweek is already on it.
How many were printed and how many will be toss away copies?


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Looks like Newsweek is already on it.
> How many were printed and how many will be toss away copies?


 I cancelled my subscription to Newsweek in 2003.  They can toss them all!


----------



## pirate_girl

hmm, wonder who they voted for?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're all ready up here. Lol






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> hmm, wonder who they voted for?



He's just checking out the boobs.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Looks like Newsweek is already on it.
> How many were printed and how many will be toss away copies?


Any idea how a person can get copies of the one on the right?  The ones that I don't use at the range will make a great
investment ... much like the "Dewey Defeats Truman" newspaper!


----------



## bczoom

Go to the internet and search images for Newsweek Madam President.

Here's one.
http://www.snopes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/madam-president-newsweek.jpg


----------



## Danang Sailor

bczoom said:


> Go to the internet and search images for Newsweek Madam President.
> 
> Here's one.
> http://www.snopes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/madam-president-newsweek.jpg


Duh.  



Now why did I not think about that?    Please pass the dumb-hat.    And Thanks!


----------



## road squawker

there was an ad on e-bay for "liberal tears",........... it was actually well written and funny.

ebay pulled it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162274597102


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

What the libs ate for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The dem disaster


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

The last guy is a CNN cameraman plant they admitted later.


----------



## Umberto

......


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Anti Gun and you want a revolution ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

This is what happens ....


----------



## Doc

Claims Trump will Destroy American while ....


----------



## Doc

You Know You Are On The Right Side ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

If we gave Clinton an participation trophy would that make everybody calm the F down.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

x2..


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umberto

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

..  ..  .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. .. ... .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...... .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

I Drove By A College and yelled Boo ...


----------



## Bamby

More anti-Trump action planned after second night of protests across US 

Brought to us and paid for in full by the scumbag below........


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

hmmmm interesting.  No surprise though.


----------



## Doc

Liberals Act like Trump will ....


----------



## Doc

Thanks America


----------



## Doc

Wanna hear a secret?


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## pirate_girl

Kid Rock..


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Kid Rock..



 Or Photoshop ....


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Or Photoshop ....



Perhaps..


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> Perhaps..







WHAT?!?!?!    Everything on the Internet is true!!    (Especially here!)


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> WHAT?!?!?!    Everything on the Internet is true!!    (Especially here!)


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Remember ...
"You can't put it on the Internet if it's not true!"


----------



## Av8r3400

http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/celebrities-favorite-presidential-candidates/39/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Growing old in Colorado


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another protest march


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Got to this one before Brian posted it!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You hear something bro?


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## marchplumber

Careful, "calm before the storm" thingie and all.......................

One person a government doesn't make....................
Hopeful, but still have an open mind on things......................lmbo


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


Per Progressive-Think, these are all coincidences.


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> Per Progressive-Think, these are all coincidences.




I don't believe in coincidence anymore.........


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Super Moon Super Lady ....and da Moon Over the Arch


----------



## Doc

Turkeys Protesting Thanksgiving.


----------



## Doc

Once Upon A Time in America


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Turkeys Protesting Thanksgiving.



Doc, check post 4242 in this thread


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Doc, check post 4242 in this thread


no need ..... I have  a feeling I know what's there.    This one is much more timely as Turkey day is just over a week away.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ....




Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww

What is wrong g with people???


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Todays cartoon from Andrew Branco

http://legalinsurrection.com/2016/11/branco-cartoon-the-chicago-way/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


>


Ah, but she is a *legal* immigrant!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

8 Years 3 Accomplishments ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> 8 Years 3 Accomplishments ...





Come on Doc!!!

They've done a LOT more damage than that........ .give credit where credit is due........ .

LMBO


----------



## Doc

Joe Said ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

....and if McConnel and the other Senators would pay back what they stole from the Social Security fund in the 80's with interest  ....there would be no problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gotta love it! 

--Trump supporters are posting pictures of Starbucks coffee with the hashtag #TrumpCup to protest discrimination against Republicans. 

--Trump supporters have been telling baristas their name is 'Trump'

--The baristas then must write it on the cup and shout it out loud when ready lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rotest-against-Republican-discrimination.html


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Here is a whiner dumb enough to tweet about it ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Bwaaaahaaaahaaaaaa


----------



## Doc

Our President is Racist


----------



## Doc

Don't Blame Trump


----------



## Doc

Is the electorial college a good thing?   You KNOW it damn sure is!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I LOVE this one.
Thanks Irish


----------



## Doc

The World Is A Magical Place ..


----------



## Doc

Obama's Report Card:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Umberto

......


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

In other news ...


----------



## pirate_girl

How to tell when you're winning..

thanks Irish!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> In other news ...



Bawhahahha


----------



## Doc




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I was thinking earlier. "Wouldn't it be funny if they found castros suicide note among Hillary's emails " 

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Yo Momma so Dumb ..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Danang Sailor

I think I'm going to get a T-shirt with this imprint:


----------



## pirate_girl

Welcome aboard Trump Flight 1600



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcOj5OirTqk"]Welcome Aboard Trump Flight 1600 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One of the best I've seen since the election.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

So I added president elect Donald Trump to my twitter, along with the other 16.6 million supporters.

You are most welcome, sir.


----------



## Doc

How ISIS sees themselves ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> How ISIS sees themselves ...


Oh Hell *YES!*   Thanks, Greg.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

http://money.cnn.com/2016/12/07/media/time-trump-person-of-the-year/index.html?adkey=bn


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Ahh Sank You


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Or Photoshop ....



Due to overwhelming demand.. 
http://kidrock.com/?frontpage=true


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Translation of the Times cover . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Most awesome septic truck ever!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Construction workers needed


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberals would lose their minds!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Avoid Fake News!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is actually a thing..









> A Florida restaurateur says he was shocked by a note a patron recently left after dining at his St. Augustine establishment.
> Michael Lugo, the executive chef and manager of Michael’s Tasting Room, a modern tapas bar in the historic Floridian city, has been playing holiday music in his dining room post-Thanksgiving to promote a festive spirit among diners.
> But on Dec. 3, one patron allegedly thought Lugo’s music was too  much. A waiter at the restaurant found a note scrawled on the back of a  receipt that read, "Christmas music was offensive. Consider playing  holiday music or less religious themed."


http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2016...t-reportedly-asks-eatery-to-change-offensive/


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Avoid Fake News!



 Beeeee whiz, they forgot to mention NPR, regrettably


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hafaW1uLE-4"]SAM KINISON on SEFIRAS HAOMER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

hehehe!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> SAM KINISON on SEFIRAS HAOMER - YouTube



I miss Sam


----------



## Doc

Hmmmm  who knew?


----------



## Doc

So ....... Russia did This????    hahhhahahaha


----------



## Doc

I voted for Trump ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

So ...Let me get this straight


----------



## Doc

Mom immediately regretted .....


----------



## Doc

I'm Glad Everything is now Russia's Fault.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hypocrite


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> Hypocrite



and THAT's THAT.


----------



## Doc

Life has never given me lemons ....


----------



## Doc

No One Should


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How do you say "Merry Christmas" in Russian?

http://legalinsurrection.com/2016/12/branco-cartoon-how-do-you-say-merry-christmas-in-russian/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

living the dream.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> living the dream.



That's right.

Blame it on anyone but themselves


----------



## Doc

This really could be fun.   Great idea.


----------



## Doc

Told Girlfiriend


----------



## Doc

Remember When We Used to Get


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Leni

Good one PG.


----------



## Doc

Hillary ...how in the world did she lose?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We're glad you are home . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.freetattooremoval.org/  <------


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I AM THE PRESIDENT!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Isn't it amazing . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Recap of the 2016 election:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

What do you call a basement full of liberals?


----------



## Doc

Ted Nugent  .... Get Out ... Get Out


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> We're glad you are home . . .



So funny I think I wet myself


----------



## Doc

No High School name after Obama


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

,,,


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ,,,


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> ,,,





I still think there's gonna be some serious Wizard of Oz stuff going on,  if you are correct, those cast members won't be in the upcoming scenes!


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

This is soooo True!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

.....
mmmmhmmmm...


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flunked out of Electoral College


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I've Got Your Back!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Could Have Won!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can anyone remember . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


>


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Greatest Accomplishment


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> My Greatest Accomplishment



Wouldn't give him to much credit, even for that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Wouldn't give him to much credit, even for that.



He did have some help


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

heh!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

In 8 Years ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> In 8 Years ....


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
.."._For which I was responsible_"....  you dolt.    All that college and you still cannot speak the proper English.


----------



## Doc

Breaking News ....


----------



## Doc

Just Think ....


----------



## Doc

OMG ...Truth is stranger than fiction.  This loon actually said this.


----------



## FrancSevin

Only the Government could scold the customer for not liking the products they sell.


----------



## pixie

I still haven't seen how it's a 'health plan' …. it's an insurance scheme.


----------



## FrancSevin

pixie said:


> I still haven't seen how it's a 'health plan' …. it's an insurance scheme.


 
 YEP!

 And a bad one at that.


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## pirate_girl

One more..


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, just one more...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Sums it up well. 






Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Av8r3400

Vallentines day isn't far off and...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> OMG ...Truth is stranger than fiction.  This loon actually said this.


Mind my place?  That must be her way of saying, "We gots to keep dem uppity Trumpers down!"

I used to think she was just plain everyday progressive-delusional, but now it's clear she's really and truly bat-shit crazy.  Does she think she's living somewhere in the mid-nineteenth century and can chide the serfs about trying to rise above their inferior status?  Thank Obama for ruining our healthcare system, trashing the economy, drastically weakening our military, and generally doing his damnedest to turn this into an impotent third-world country?  Not only "No" but "Hell No, you silly bitch!"

I know she's from San Francisco* but it's hard to believe even those people continually sending her back to DC. 


*There was a well-known comment in Flyover Nation back in the Sixties that said if you could flatten the Earth and tip it toward the East, all the nut-jobs and fruitcakes would roll _uphill_ into the Bay Area!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Saudi Arabia should be charged with trying to influence 2016 Presidential election.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Saudi Arabia should be charged with trying to influence 2016 Presidential election.


Like, you really need to ask?   Anything done for the Progressive Elites is legal, no matter what the statutes say; the same thing done for anyone else is a horrendous crime ... once again, no matter what the statutes say.  Two sets of people, two sets of standards.  A few l-o-n-g prison sentences of prominent lefties might start to straighten things out and begin our long match back to the rule of law.

The Saudis are out of our reach but the recipients of their largess are not!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

News lately says poor Charlie Manson isn't so well.

So.. this is what I say.


----------



## Doc

Mexicans are building a wall around Obama's house ....and I bet Obama is paying for it (with our tax dollars).


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Mexicans are building a wall around Obama's house ....and I bet Obama is paying for it (with our tax dollars).




 Yeah but,,,; "WHO'S PAYING FOR IT?"


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

x2..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## zekeusa

My favorite Alt Gr......


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

..............


----------



## zekeusa

These people should not subject us to their political views when they are at these silly award shows where they pat each other on the back. What happened to the big hook to take them off the stage?


----------



## Doc

Transphobic bitches ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Transphobic bitches ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren's insane ideas ....


----------



## Doc

Polls show ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Elizabeth Warren's insane ideas ....


I despise Fauxcahontas, but she never said this.  It was made up out of whole cloth by a Facebook troll.


----------



## Doc

Thanks DS for keeping the info straight.

-------------

Only Hacking I saw ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She was just doing her best impersonation of Monica. Lmao


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Thanks DS for keeping the info straight.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Only Hacking I saw ...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Any more questions?


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## MrLiberty

A little different take than PG.....


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Av8r3400

Now that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a 'toon, but a nice picture of a very nice man.

Housing and Urban Development Secretary-designate Ben Carson is sworn in on Capitol Hill in Washington on Thursday prior to testifying at his confirmation hearing before the Senate Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs Committee.


----------



## pirate_girl

One more..


----------



## Ironman

,,,


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

https://vine.co/v/e2EvBPxxO7r


----------



## Doc

Our Trump Card ...


----------



## Doc

Mike Rowe Says


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Trump is not my president starter kit


----------



## Doc

Bye Bye Obama, Thanks for Nothing


----------



## Doc

on Health Care ..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Some Peoples idea of Free Speech ...


----------



## Doc

General James 'Mad Dog' Mattis on defeating ISIS


----------



## Doc

Oops.


----------



## Doc

it's a scary screwed world when ....


----------



## Doc

Do you think you deserve a Presidential Medal ...now you can award yourself one, just like Obama did.    
(don't know if it's really available on amazon but made me laugh)


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Do you think you deserve a Presidential Medal ...now you can award yourself one, just like Obama did.
> (don't know if it's really available on amazon but made me laugh)


It isn't available yet, but it is interesting that a photo of Obama presenting it to Hairplugs is on sale for $5.00, while a picture of Nixon presenting one to Duke Ellington is $17.00!

Amazon might as well start selling them; they have now been cheapened to the point where they no longer have any real prestige.  One more nasty swipe at the country.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dumb and dumber


----------



## Doc

How embarrassing


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> How embarrassing





That's fashion???  Sliced up knit dresses??  I'll pass.....Again, severely under impressed!


Thanks for the photo though! Lol


----------



## Doc

Agree with McAfee 100%


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

This is what earning a medal looks like

Edit to add ...and more getting medals ...Obama giving them out like Candy.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty

But it's republicans that are the racists......






The 1924 democratic convention, it was known as the klanbake...

http://armored-column.com/the-democratic-klanbake-1924/


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

John Lewis with his pacifier!!


----------



## Doc

Imagine ....


----------



## Doc

James Woods Says:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Early artists concept of Obama's Presidential Memorial


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama: Going Going GONE!!!!   Wooo Hoooo


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Great idea.  I wonder if there is any truth to it ...no matter, it would never be implimentd in the USA dammit.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Under New Management


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It's Over!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here, now don't mess it up!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A map of the States . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

One of them there women marchers..

eeek!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There is nothing like . . . .


----------



## Doc

It Is The Saddest Thing ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Protesting ought to be used . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

These women's day march protesters in Colorado.  Seems pot might have more affects than we first thought.   Totally wacko.


----------



## Doc

New Rule


----------



## Doc

This is why ....


----------



## Doc

Look son ...


----------



## Doc

That Look ...


----------



## Doc

There are a million men sitting at hoime ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Willful blindness

http://legalinsurrection.com/2017/01/branco-cartoon-sees-only-evil/#comments


----------



## pirate_girl

Bad parenting - 2017


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> This is why ....



They're the girls that pulled the train in high school ................


----------



## Doc

Think how long this woman worked on her costume and then wears it and demands respect.   ROTFLMAO


----------



## Doc

These are the women complaining about the way women are treated ...one of the promised BJ's to all guys that helped Hillary get elected.


----------



## Doc

Liberals Are Acting Like ....


----------



## Doc

Ted Comments on I Am Woman photo


----------



## Doc

OMG   Shaking my head ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lady . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Run to your safe space . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I hope they never find life on another planet . . . .


----------



## Doc

Madonna - Truth is ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty

Just can't fix stupid......


----------



## MrLiberty

This might have been posted before, if it has forgive me.....


----------



## Doc

I refuse to accept


----------



## Doc

Liberal Women wanted to make their voices heard....


----------



## Doc

If liberals do not believe it biological gender differences ....


----------



## Doc

OMG  pay for our own razors?????      Loonie toons.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Politicians, War, and Scandals come and go, but . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Islamic State Air Force


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crooked Hillary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What this Country needs is . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know what the problem is?


----------



## MrLiberty

And people wonder why their kids act like morons when they grow up.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That face you make . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> That face you make . . .


 
 Now that was worth at least five thanks.


 What a chuckle...


----------



## Doc

Hiroshima vs Detroit


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Is this one of you guys girl friends?    If it is she's downright scary.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Do regular dogs . . .


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

I Hillary had won ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Sorry Hillary ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Big League!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I've got a pen and a phone . . .


----------



## Doc

Yep, a no brainer.  Duh


----------



## Doc

Liberals busy day ...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pipelines approved


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tweet, tweet


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The left


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Transfinancial


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Jim_S RIP

"THE ENERGIZER BUNNY"

http://legalinsurrection.com/2017/01/branco-cartoon-the-energizer-bunny/


----------



## Doc

Feminists World over Vs US.   

The ladies in our armed service are NOT Feminists.   They are real Women!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

In other words democrats


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

I doubt this applies to anyone here but I thought you'd get a chuckle out of it just the same.

*For all those opposed to the Keystone and Dakota pipeline and pipelines in general here is how you shut off the gas pipeline feeding your house to show your support.*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump knows how to handle liberals


----------



## deand1

Doc said:


> I doubt this applies to anyone here but I thought you'd get a chuckle out of it just the same.
> 
> *For all those opposed to the Keystone and Dakota pipeline and pipelines in general here is how you shut off the gas pipeline feeding your house to show your support.*



Existing pipelines:


----------



## Ironman




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Active KKK group!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mexico has a border wall


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teddy had it right!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Show your hate for Trump!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

jim slagle said:


> Show your hate for Trump!





Lmao!


----------



## FrancSevin

Trump has no desire to yield to his enemies in politics and the media, he has no choice, as he is now the personification of a surging Middle American counterrevolution. By whatever slurs they are called, Middle Americans seem prepared to fight. 
Pat Buchannon​


----------



## Doc

I'm convinced ...


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> I'm convinced ...




we have them already, they're called democrats.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Soros AKA The Devil  AKA Satan


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Jim_S RIP

In other disturbing news


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don't often lose my rigged elections . . .


----------



## Doc

Obama's one accomplishment ...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Just saying ....


----------



## Doc

Liberals being violent


----------



## Doc

They were warned ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Guess the liberals didn't agree with the groundhog.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Guess the liberals didn't agree with the groundhog.


My sides hurt.  What a gut buster!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The honeymoon . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ben Stein


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Starbucks again . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sanctuary City


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary comes out of her burrow . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Get used to it cupcake!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don't always march . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No wonder liberals are so confused!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Democrats Standing up for ...


----------



## zekeusa

What are they holding in their hand?


----------



## Ironman

zekeusa said:


> What are they holding in their hand?


It must be some sort of new designer drug? Maybe hits of acid?


----------



## pirate_girl

Let's see if this works..


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


>


She called for a military coupe?  She wants them to have a small, two door _car_?  Wow!  I would have thought a leftist snowflake like Sarah would have been calling for a military _coup_!  (Not that it would happen, of course.)


----------



## Ironman

Lol


----------



## Doc

The Wambulance


----------



## Doc

My Neighbor ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Adolf Hitler ...


----------



## bczoom

Jesus on immigration:


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters .....Duh


----------



## Ironman

#truth


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> #truth


----------



## pirate_girl

Not political but..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Not political but..



Looks like around here.  74 degrees clear and sunny two days ago.  20 degrees and snowing this afternoon.  Predicting 55 degrees for a high Saturday.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Looks like around here.  74 degrees clear and sunny two days ago.  20 degrees and snowing this afternoon.  Predicting 55 degrees for a high Saturday.



We got about 3 inches of snow here with wind.
Yup, gonna warm back up again they say.
Craziest winter, but it's okay with me.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

I know little of Winston Churchill but the more I know the more I admire the man.   

“The fascists of the future will call themselves anti-fascists” – Winston Churchill
They call themselves “Antifa” which they want you to think stands for Anti-fascists. It does not, Antifa stands for Anti-First Amendment Fascists.


With the election of Donald Trump, the antifa agitators are committing acts of violence around the country and around the world. Masked Antifa members in Washington D.C. attacked and beat several individuals, as well as looting and destroying stores during the presidential inaugural weekend. Antifa members in Seattle beat several individuals. 
Antifa members in Berkeley beat people unconscious with flagpoles, assaulted innocent bystanders, and torched UC Berkeley property…all in an effort to shut down the free speech rights of someone with whom they disagree – Milo Yiannopoulos. They did the same thing at New York University.
These acts of political violence are growing rampant and clearly meet the definition of terrorism. Antifa poses a threat to innocent men and women across the country and should be declared a terrorist organization.


----------



## Doc

Happiness is pissing off a liberal.  and now days it's so easy.  All you have to do is breath.


----------



## Doc

Remember When


----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Make Schumer cry again!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What's a polite word for . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Densest element in the universe found!


----------



## Doc

Farm Animal Politics


----------



## Doc

Judge James Robart Overturned Trumps Executive Order


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I've been doing this for 40 years!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the loss of an election


----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## Doc

Ever wonder what happened to the two creepy girls from the shinning?


----------



## Doc

Hate Free Zone


----------



## Danang Sailor

It's sad that this isn't humorous - just accurate.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Dam!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Dam!



There's a story behind the picture.

That's the emergency spillway on the Oroville dam on the Feather River in Northern California.  

Officials were warned the Oroville Dam emergency spillway wasn’t safe. They didn’t listen.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/of...-listen/ar-AAmU43u?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lake Oroville again!


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Lake Oroville again!



I thought that it was somewhat ironic and very Californian that you build a dam with an emergency spillway that's not safe to be used in an emergency.  What the heck is that!!!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

deand1 said:


> ... I know, they were warned in early 2000's that the zone below the emergency spillway should be boiler-plated *but they didn't have the bucks then *and took a calculated chance that it would survive. ...


According to reliable reports, they *did* have the money but decided it would be of more use elsewhere.  The dam was fine as long as there was a drought, and the high-speed rail and various social programs were _much _closer to the top of the State's priority list.


----------



## Doc

Lennon was for someone like Trump

Edit to add: I have searched the internet for John Lennon Quotes and have not been able to verify that this quote is accurate.   2-16-17 @ 11:45am


----------



## tinbender

That is an interesting quote from John Lennon, as he was not a US citizen from what I recall. He was here on a green card, and had not yet become a citizen prior to his unfortunate death.


----------



## Doc

tinbender said:


> That is an interesting quote from John Lennon, as he was not a US citizen from what I recall. He was here on a green card, and had not yet become a citizen prior to his unfortunate death.



I thought so also.   Surprised me, but he could do that.  He definetly thought outside of the box.

===


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

This guy is kicking off a US tour to speak out against Trump and help illegal Mexican immigrants. Can u imagine a Trump supporter going to Mexico and holding a rally to tell them to respect are immigration laws? He'd be killed. This really ticks me off. He just stirring up trouble. GO BACK TO MEXICO and take your illegals with you!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> This guy is kicking off a US tour to speak out against Trump and help illegal Mexican immigrants. Can u imagine a Trump supporter going to Mexico and holding a rally to tell them to respect are immigration laws? He'd be killed. This really ticks me off. He just stirring up trouble. GO BACK TO MEXICO and take your illegals with you!!!!


I'd say revocation of his Visa would be in order, followed by an immediate escort to the border.  No other action should be taken; there is no point in giving the leftist loons any more to to whine about.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Former Marine now a teacher ....


----------



## bczoom

Marines will stand up to any challenge.  Semper Fi my brothers.  

_Doc, a pic I just took an action and picture after reading this post._

Straight up 3 staples out of my office staple gun into my arm.  No biggy _but my son whom I had take the pic was pretty damn surprised when I did it._


----------



## Doc

OMG    I bet your son was like, dad's lost it.    lol    Good one Brian!!!!!   Salute.


.... I don't have all or even some of my ducks in a row


----------



## Doc

Skipper


----------



## Ironman




----------



## deand1

Ironman said:


>



RE minnows etc, I was on a wildfire in CA where a natural stream flowed though the fire area.  CA Fish & Game shut down all air operations (rotary wing and retardant dropping fixed wing) because the frogs in the stream were in their fertile period (6 week period).


----------



## Ironman

deand1 said:


> RE minnows etc, I was on a wildfire in CA where a natural stream flowed though the fire area.  CA Fish & Game shut down all air operations (rotary wing and retardant dropping fixed wing) because the frogs in the stream were in their fertile period (6 week period).



That's insane! I just happen to think people are more important than animals...


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Every Leftist


----------



## Doc

Too funny (and probably true) coke snorting Oscar.  I won't be watching


----------



## Doc

When Liberals Defend Islam


----------



## Doc

Obama Played the Race Card ....

Kid Rock is selling these T's 
https://teechip.com/plttb#id=0&c=0E1F3F&sid=fruit-of-the-loom-cotton-t&s=back
Well kid rocks name was on the ad ...I didn't see it at the link.  27 bucks. kinda high but kewl shirt.


----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberty, dedicated on October 28, 1886


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Organic


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Border Patrol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I'm a liberal because . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Recognize anyone?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What are we looking at?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mike Rowe


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The liberals said he was a con man who would never keep his promises . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now you know how I felt . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Favorite picture from 2016!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Dems wear white to remind all that they are the party of the KKK.


----------



## Doc

Did you hear about the dems hollering about Kelly Ann Conway putting her stocking feet on the couch in the oval office ..saying that was disrespectful.   Well lookie what someone found ....


----------



## Doc

Pelosi-isums


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...



The room seems full of men. Important men. Kellyanne seems confidently comfortable.

Tally one up for women's equality!

So, why is the left so upset?


----------



## Doc

Hypocrite.  Open the borders, let em all in, but keep them off my beach.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's official!


----------



## Doc

DiCaprio ...Idiot Liberal


----------



## Jim_S RIP

20 jokes about democrats in 5 minutes. 

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc8gH1TVQRg"]20 Jokes About Democrats in 5 Minutes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

....


----------



## Ironman

...:


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Obama's History


----------



## Doc

Hillary Clinton Payoffs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton Foundation Witness Removal


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The debates, so far


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Night of the living debt


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I only had . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In the news today . . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 90011



Three thumbs up on that one


----------



## Bamby

Number 1 best seller on Amazon right now.....

Reasons To Vote For Democrats: A Comprehensive Guide

The most exhaustively researched and coherently argued Democrat Party  apologia to date, "Reasons To Vote For Democrats: A Comprehensive Guide"  is a political treatise sure to stand the test of time.   A must-have  addition to any political observer's coffee table.  "Thorough" --Ben  Shapiro, nationally syndicated columnist and New York Times bestselling  author

Released Feb. 8, the 266-page volume has racked up overwhelmingly  positive reviews, with 94 percent of readers giving it five stars.
The book features a one-word cover tout from Daily Wire editor-in-chief Ben Shapiro: “Thorough.”


Amazon best-seller 'Reasons to Vote for Democrats' book is just empty pages 



Fox News


----------



## Doc

You had me concerned there for a second.   

from the link:
Amazon best-seller 'Reasons to Vote for Democrats' book is just empty pages

266 blank pages ....from this exhaustive study.   PERFECT!!!!     I love it.   Only wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You'll never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When we say Fake News . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

What's the difference . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Oval Office


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obamacare


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The mirror


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone made a mosiac of Trump out of crying liberals


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

How Will We Know ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> How Will We Know ...





Ain't that the truth!!  Maybe if they created one "good enough for them" the rest of us might just go along..................

Possible?????


----------



## Ironman

.,:-


----------



## Av8r3400

... in a mental hospital.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman

.,;


----------



## bczoom

Sorry, I don't have the picture but here's the text.

Unexpected Storefront Sign in The Vice President's Home State

Sign In Indiana Business Front Window:

WE WOULD RATHER DO BUSINESS WITH OBAMA, HILLARY CLINTON, NANCY PELOSI, HARRY REID, ALL THE ELITES OF CONGRESS, THE MASS MEDIA, AND MOST OF HOLLYWOOD, THAN WITH ONE CONSERVATIVE AMERICAN!

This sign was prominently displayed in the window of a business
in Whiting, Indiana. You are probably outraged at the thought of
such an inflammatory statement. However, we are a society which holds Freedom of Speech as perhaps our greatest liberty. After all...
it's just a sign.
You may ask, what kind of business would dare post such a sign ?

Answer: Owen's Funeral Home


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

Che wut?


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Ironman

...,


----------



## Ironman

,.;:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Noses are red ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Gas Facts ...


----------



## pirate_girl

more Maddow ..


----------



## Doc

LOL  Rachel Maddow .... HOld my Beer.


----------



## Ironman

?---


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My rights . . .


----------



## Ironman

.,:'


----------



## MrLiberty

It's gonna be a busy day................


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Today is a twofer- -


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep!


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman

';,


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> .........


One of these men is The Sexiest Man Alive ... the other is our POTUS!


----------



## pirate_girl

old news related, still funny..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

Tasteless, but damn


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

OMG, that is hilarious!  

Oh. My. God.  That is so sad; somebody actually *did* that!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> Oh. My. God.  That is so sad; somebody actually *did* that!



Yes!!!!  Me!!!

My oversized front door has a peep hole in it and two 18" wide clear glass panels up either side. 

OK, I didn't do it.  It was like that when we bought the house over 20 years ago.  It always struck me as being slightly STRANGE but I've never changed it so I guess that I'm complicit.


----------



## JimVT

that's for the fisheye view


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of the view...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## pirate_girl

@!@


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom

...................


----------



## Ironman

._,


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Never would have thought to tie the "Brad's Wife" controversy to United, but someone did


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

--_


----------



## Melensdad

They just keep coming


----------



## Ironman

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

United Lego set


----------



## Doc

Hold my beer and watch this ....


----------



## Doc

Red eye and Black Eye flights.


----------



## pirate_girl

For all my friends who are in tune with the times.

Remember.
HE is not about eggs, baskets, bunnies and chocolates.

HE is the reason.

Alleluia.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.sarahpalin.com/behind-scenes-photos-awesome-evening-white-house/
https://theconservativetreehouse.com/


----------



## Doc

This is what Democrats have done to America:


----------



## Melensdad

Accurate


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...........


----------



## Melensdad

Consumers pay taxes.  

Border taxes get passed to consumers.

Corporate taxes get passed to consumers.

Gas, Tobacco and other Excise taxes get passed to consumers.

All lead to higher prices for the consumer.  Consumers pay all taxes


----------



## Doc

Democrats used to be a political party ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Would have been better in the _Science Guy _thread..


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Is there any mental Illness in your family history?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Horrible photoshop ....but the message is accurate


----------



## Doc

Anyone not willing to accept the results of an election ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Ironman

,,,


----------



## Danang Sailor

Ironman said:


> ,,,


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## MrLiberty

France will soon change their name to Frenchistan.  

RIP FRANCE!


----------



## Doc

They sat like that for hours ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad

Dem Senator Joe Manchen, lying out of both sides of his mouth


----------



## Doc

The left is so riled up today (day after Trump fired Comey)  you would have thought ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Dem Senator Joe Manchen, lying out of both sides of his mouth



Hey Bob, they all vote!!!!


----------



## Doc

Trump has the democrats so confused ....


----------



## Doc

Yup.  No surprise.


----------



## Doc

The Election of Trump Did Not


----------



## Doc

You might be cool, but ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FireFox has encountered an unexpected problem with Windows . . .


----------



## Doc

Beware ...


----------



## Doc

Trump should rehire Comey


----------



## Jim_S RIP

From Andrew Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news!


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Breaking news!



Funny!!!  But sadly that is about the point that we've reached.  I don't know what's going to be the story of the day next!!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Breaking news!





EastTexFrank said:


> Funny!!!  But sadly that is about the point that we've reached.  I don't know what's going to be the story of the day next!!!!


And of course, if it is _*his*_ mattress, cutting the tag off is perfectly legal!


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters: Loser


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

Tony Romo in trouble.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Tony Romo in trouble.


----------



## Doc

Ellen ....


----------



## Danang Sailor




----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Ellen ....



Why shouldn't _he _be able to earn millions a year?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Ellen ....


Well, yeah, but ...

The CEO actually _produces_ something, and is quite likely _*not*_ a Progressive leftist!  How could they possibly support something like that?  It's one thing for a Hero of The Social Wars to make millions, but  ... _capitalism_ for heaven's sake!   How crass.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman

,.,


----------



## mla2ofus

The wife's gonna see if she can get a tee like that made for me and our sons.
                                   Mike


----------



## Doc

How NATO works.


----------



## Glenn9643

mla2ofus said:


> The wife's gonna see if she can get a tee like that made for me and our sons.
> Mike



https://teemisa.com/products/half-of-trumps-supporters-are-deplorable-hillarys-supporters-are-deportable-t-shirts?utm_medium=cpc&utm"]http://https://teemisa.com/products/half-of-trumps-supporters-are-deplorable-hillarys-supporters-are-deportable-t-shirts?utm_medium=cpc&utm

I couldn't make it a "clickable link".... maybe something to do with the secure https?  Anyhow, highlight the link and it will carry you to the site...


----------



## MrLiberty

Don't know if this is true or not...........


----------



## deand1

MrLiberty said:


> Don't know if this is true or not...........



I fact checked on Snoops. Nothing about it yet.  Any other fact checking sites anyone knows of?


----------



## Melensdad

This made me cry


----------



## Danang Sailor

deand1 said:


> I fact checked on Snoops. Nothing about it yet.  Any other fact checking sites anyone knows of?


There are actually 3144 counties, not 3141.  The rest of the numbers I have been unable to verify although it seems clear that the Electoral College results do indicate Trump winning the majority of those 3144.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 91627


Not anymore.  CNN fired her.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Global Mean Temperature


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


A pro abortion representative has no business invoking the name of God in her blasphemous  rhetoric.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> A pro abortion representative has no business invoking the name of God in her blasphemous  rhetoric.



Yea, I know Franc but I personally hope she stays around for a while.  With her at the top of the Democratic totem pole they are doomed.  Besides, she is usually good for a giggle if not an outright guffaw.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Doc

In Comey's World ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty

didn't know where to put this


----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


> didn't know where to put this



<sarcasm>
Say what you will, you'll have to admit that penalties under Sharia are nothing if not _consistent_!
</sarcasm>


----------



## Doc

Do you know the real Donald Trump?


----------



## Doc

I support helping the needy ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> I support helping the needy ....


Couldn't have said it better. One of the things I keep telling the specialists is "why are you so much in a rush to get my crippled a$$ back to work when there are thousands of perfectly able bodied people standing around collecting welfare. Why should I have to be in pain all the time and be forced to support their lazy butt?"


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Lets give Johnny Depp some credit ....


----------



## Doc

Obama's Presidency was good for one thing ....


----------



## Doc

The Pathetic Media .....


----------



## pirate_girl

http://time.com/4839404/michael-bond-padding-bear-marmalade/

A statue of Paddington Bear in central London has become a shrine to the late children's author Michael Bond, with fans leaving flowers and jars of marmalade. 
The bronze sculpture of the children's book character, found on platform 1 of the train station that lent its name to the beloved bear, has been adorned with flowers and jars of Paddington's favourite food.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

ouch


----------



## EastTexFrank

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 91974



Now that's the most politically incorrect thing that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ironman

.,.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Happy Fourth!


----------



## Ironman

lmfao!


----------



## Doc

Racism


----------



## Doc

What would you call ....


----------



## Doc

I sure miss him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I sure miss him.



Me too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Me too.



me three.


----------



## Doc

So True.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

True!


----------



## Doc

Pinko Commies


----------



## Doc

Breaking News ...Putin May Have Ties To ...


----------



## Doc

Liberal Logic ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

......


----------



## Doc

Advancement of Islamic theology .....

And the dems don't seem to care.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Al Gore ...Keeping the dream alive.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Call to the White House . . .


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

OJ vs Hillary ....


----------



## Doc

Coincidence?


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Call to the White House . . .


 
 I know this event did not really happen but
 DAYUM, I like it!


----------



## Doc

Fun Facts on Grand Juries


----------



## Doc

Dear N. Korea, we moved Guam.


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

Everything you need to know about the Charlottesville Va incident ...


----------



## Doc

Help me understand ....


----------



## Doc

We are doomed.   OMG


----------



## Doc

through the times .....


----------



## Doc

Pathetic and weak people


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

We are living in George Orwell's 1984


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...al-in-washington-vandalized-with-spray-paint/


----------



## Doc

Every Morning ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## mla2ofus

Boy, PG, that is absolute best definition of stupid I've ever seen!!
                                     Mike


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>



LMAO!
That is hilarious!


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking News!  Another Statue removed!


----------



## pirate_girl

You tell 'em Kermit!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

'''


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Ironman

.-.


----------



## pirate_girl

.......


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad

Spread this info around, quickly.  Wouldn't want any of the AntiFa crowd to miss out on the fun.


----------



## Doc

Obama pardons vs Trump pardons


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

If you and your boy friend agree to doggystyle ....


----------



## Doc

ANTIFA


----------



## Doc

So you are telling me ....


----------



## Doc

ANTIFA Flag just like 1932 flag of Communist Party of Germany.   Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Doc

A real ANTIFA member ....give him a call:


----------



## Doc

Obamacare ....It only works if you don't!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Hurry up mom


----------



## Melensdad

People are going crazy over "price gouging" in Texas.  

Not sure about anywhere else but its pretty common in major cities in my area to pay $1.75 to $2.25 per bottle for water at a c-store or gas station.

$3.00 at Disneyland sounds about right.  I think its $3.00 at the local movie theater too.


----------



## Doc

Dems have not been this mad at Repubs since .....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Homeowners have painted signs warning looters throughout the area of Fulton, Texas on Aug. 30, 2017


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> People are going crazy over "price gouging" in Texas.
> 
> Not sure about anywhere else but its pretty common in major cities in my area to pay $1.75 to $2.25 per bottle for water at a c-store or gas station.
> 
> $3.00 at Disneyland sounds about right. I think its $3.00 at the local movie theater too.



Anheuser Bush  produced thousands of cans of purified water they gave out for free. If that's not good enough and you want Dasani, then pay for it. After all, during a disaster, it is dear.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Hurricanes: Texas VS Florida


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

In eight years I improved life for ...


----------



## pirate_girl

///


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Ironman

_€_


----------



## Doc

What Happened ...Hillary's book.


----------



## Doc

Folks keep talking about another civil war .....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

facts and stats matter to most, but not to the BLM movement (Black Lives Matter)


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> View attachment 93164




 To Hillary's credit should go the following successes,,;
 Barak Obama was elected because of her.

 And so was The Donald.

 In both cases, she was the alternative.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Hillary wants on Supreme Court ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary is here!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Stephen Colbert: Douchebag of the Year!!!       Yep, he gets my vote.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

By A.F. Branco


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

No man should have to choose a job ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> No man should have to choose a job ....



I have yet to see a more concise representation of what has gone seriously wrong with America than this.


----------



## Doc

Sir Charles!!


----------



## Doc

Black Americans


----------



## Doc

Democracy


----------



## Doc

Are you a Nazi?


----------



## Doc

Or a complete idiot!!!!   Duh


----------



## Doc

LMBO


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

RIP Rosie!


----------



## Doc

I bet criminals love Jane Seymours Red Porch Light Idea.   LMBO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They have things backward. A red light means a conservative gun owner lives here!  

Shouldn't they be using blue lights?  Maybe they don't want to be confused with the local K-Mart.


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> They have things backward. A red light means a conservative gun owner lives here!
> 
> Shouldn't they be using blue lights?  Maybe they don't want to be confused with the local K-Mart.


   I took the other route and remembered when red light meant whore house.   LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I took the other route and remembered when red light meant whore house.   LOL



Now that you mention it maybe the red light IS correct!


----------



## Doc

Douchebag of the Year 2017:    No surprise here.


----------



## Doc

The One Time ....


----------



## Doc

I'm not saying ....


----------



## Doc

When you have information on Hillary Clinton but ...


----------



## Doc

Have you ever been so racist ...


----------



## Doc

Hillary was asked ...


----------



## Doc

Good thing the democratic party ...


----------



## Doc

In most countries traitors are killed ....


----------



## Doc

Repubs vs Dems


----------



## Doc

Make America great again ....


----------



## Doc

Rep. Frederica Wilson of FL. Enemy of Veterans


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

I'm old enough to remember ....


----------



## Doc

John Deere's latest:


----------



## Doc

Florida, you can do better!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Asshat!


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> I'm old enough to remember ....





AMEN Doc!!  AMEN!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Ms Wilson:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Extra extra don’t read all about it!

https://legalinsurrection.com/2017/10/branco-cartoon-stop-the-presses//#more


----------



## Doc

72% of black children are born to a single mother ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Trump is an embarrassment ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc

Obama: Holding back the tears


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Obama: Holding back the tears




 It is all I can do to hold them back as well. 


 But We, America, will recover.


----------



## Doc

Amazing!!!!! CNN breaking NEWS: Putin suspected of ties to Russia.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Amazing!!!!! CNN breaking NEWS: Putin suspected of ties to Russia.


----------



## Doc

Hillary behind bars


----------



## Doc

At midnight halloween will end and BAM ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Proof snowflakes are not getting any smarter ....this one calls for the death penalty for a man who is already dead.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Proof snowflakes are not getting any smarter ....this one calls for the death penalty for a man who is already dead.


 
 These people vote ya know!


----------



## Doc

They gave Bermie a lesson.


----------



## Doc

If you and your Boyfriend agree on doggy style, and he bends over .....


----------



## Doc

Hard times vs good times


----------



## Doc

Nov 4th is coming ...


----------



## Doc

Hadn't seen a democrat this mad since ...


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Nov 4th is coming ...


  But I thought all the Liberal types were against "assault weapons?"


----------



## Melensdad

Probably should have put this in the USA Today thread but as the world is mourning the 100th anniversary of the official start of Socialism, it makes more sense to put it here since it is timely


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

It was close but Colin Kaepernick barely beat out this cover for GQ.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Breaking News ....


----------



## Doc

Nobody is claiming inappropriate sex with Hillary.    NO WONDER!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

And the next dem to be brought up on sexual abuse charges: Joe Biden, aka The Groper.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh poor Nancy.   LMAO


----------



## Doc

Pets really do look like their owners.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's true


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Ahhh poor Nancy.   LMAO



What's *really* troubling is ... that is the most attractive picture of her I've ever seen!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

Don't forget ...


----------



## Doc

Trump with Russian hooker, oh nevermind it's Bill Clinton.


----------



## Doc

Clinton Reign of Terror


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty bad when we need to dumb it down this much for all the millennial liberals.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Clinton Reign of Terror


There is nothing at all _suspicious_ about these; they were all contract killings ordered by "someone" who eliminated each of them when they became a threat.  The only question would be how to prove, in court, beyond a shadow of a doubt, who that "someone" was.  Just knowing the answer, as we all do, is not sufficient; we must be able to *prove* it!    What is definitely *not* in question is that the "suicides" on this list are as real as the Tooth Fairy!

Unless, of course, you're willing to believe that someone can commit suicide by shooting himself in the _back_ of the head, from distance in _excess_ _of_ three feet ... in which case I have a great deal for you on some coastal real estate.  Cash only.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Who woulda thought.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Good question.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Yep, it's true.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ummm


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True story


----------



## Doc

Trump sex scandals ....


----------



## Doc

Dukes of Hazzard ....


----------



## Doc

Liberal Women and Men ...


----------



## Doc

Joy Behar Hypocrite


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Breaking news


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Joy Behar Hypocrite


 
 Robin Williams committed suicide.

 Now, we know.


----------



## Doc

Stupidest Thing ....


----------



## Doc

Breaking News


----------



## Doc

Liberals: Yes, they are this stupid.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Obama derangement syndrome ...


----------



## Doc

Sarah Huckabee Sanders ROCKS!!!!


----------



## mla2ofus

That is a very secure hiding place!!
                                        Mike


----------



## Doc

No doubt that is what they believe, I'm just surprised she admitted it.


----------



## Ironman

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Obamacare 2018


----------



## Ironman

Tard


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

"You are safe in Chicago"   NOT


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

Went to our accountant  today.  Ummh...'


----------



## Doc

Imagine this:
(sounds like something from twilight zone.  )


----------



## Doc

Why do people what to lock Hillary up?
Could it be ......


----------



## Doc

Leftists in 2016 vs Leftists in 2017
by Rachel Maddow ....


----------



## Doc

Chuck Schumer Bought and Paid for.


----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders: Socialist


----------



## Doc

Mmmmm BLT.


----------



## Doc

Pelosi: Ignoramus


----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


> Pelosi: Ignoramus


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## FrancSevin

MrLiberty said:


>


 

As hilariously, and ironically, funny as this photo is, it may or may not be the USN Al Gore.
 And, even if it was, the boat so enumerated is named after Senator Al Gore Sr.


----------



## Doc

Weird year for Catholics


----------



## Doc

2 Clintons and 1 Obama wrong again.    LOL


----------



## Doc

A Liberal:


----------



## Doc

Trump Fixed Global Warming.  Woo Hoo


----------



## Doc

The Human Brain:


----------



## Doc

Bernie


----------



## Doc

Hillary's house fire ...


----------



## Doc

Wow.  To me this does indeed tell the story.


----------



## Doc

Another one that hits it smack dab on the head.

And they say Trump is mentally unfit.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

If I were the democrats ....


----------



## Doc

Dianne Feinstein: Idiot.


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## Doc

Waaa he just wants attention.  Jerk.


----------



## Doc

60 years after ...


----------



## Doc

Protesting the sexulization of women ....


----------



## Doc

Uranium One Facts ....and I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Doc

Donald Trump: Doesn't sugar coat


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Past time for something GOOD.   

Here ya go, The President of Croatia!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Past time for something GOOD.
> 
> Here ya go, The President of Croatia!!!



She looks a lot better than Putin does with his shirt off.


----------



## Doc

Trumps comments ....


----------



## Doc

Looks like Jennifer Aniston, Scott Baio and Jon Voight might be the only Hollywood types in this club ...but good for her just the same.


----------



## Doc

Presidential ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>




 Agreed.

 Don't F*ck with old men.  We're too tired and know life is too short. We've no patience with which to suffer fools. We'd just as soon shoot ya'.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tweet . . .


----------



## Doc

Hillery's own email from Oct 2016


----------



## Doc

Zuckerberg isims


----------



## Doc

News tonight .....


----------



## Doc

Cory Booker ....LOL  Nice to see em get on someone besides Trump.


----------



## Doc

Turd world countries.    :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

What does President Trump have that Barrack Obama Never had?


----------



## Doc

Cory Booker Democratic hopeful for President ...
must've had a rough day.  I have not seen news today but still this makes me smile.


----------



## Doc

Yells FUCK TRUMP 900 times ....


----------



## Doc

I heard ShitHole


----------



## Doc

Shithole Bingo


----------



## Doc

That's what we're afraid of.
(A lot of truth to this one)


----------



## Doc

If a white man spoke to a black woman like this what do you think would happen?


----------



## Doc

Should hit home to most foulmouthed libs ...


----------



## Doc

You can't make this stuff up.     

Head of planned parenthood says everyone has a right to live.  Really?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Doc

Honest Leadership


----------



## Doc

Largemouth Bass ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

14 million kids ....


----------



## Doc

Dearborn MI   ....


----------



## Doc

Antifa ....Yes, this is what they and the libs wanted all along.  Thanks to Trump they are going crazy and putting it right out there for all to see.   Anyone supporting them is obviously a traiter.


----------



## Doc

Clinton Body Bags


----------



## Doc

Democrats will stop these peoples paychecks ...


----------



## Catavenger

that's the most I've ever ever seen Shcumer's glasses pushed up


----------



## Doc

Pelosi ism #112


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Burn, Baby, Burn!

https://legalinsurrection.com/2018/01/branco-cartoon-pyromaniac/#more


----------



## Doc

When this is the opposition ....


----------



## Doc

Illegals


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Illegals


After reminding us of this sad news you really don't expect to be thanked do you?


----------



## deand1

Doc said:


> Illegals



Doc,

I grew up in southern CA in a rich agricultural valley during the bracero era. The workers "only" were allowed to come over and work the fields.  They lived in camps provided by the farmer.  They were allowed to stay for 6 months and then had to go home.  I stood in line at the Post Office or the check cashing cage at my market many times behind a bracero while he bought a money order to be sent home to his family in Mexico.

This was a good program, for the farmer and for the worker.  The program was discontinued around 1964 by congress.  After that the inflow of illegals ramped up. They saw how good the life was in the US and started coming over in droves with their families.

This is an out of control problem for ICE now.


----------



## Doc

Great idea for a reality show


----------



## Doc

Democrats then ...and now


----------



## Doc

CNN 2038


----------



## Doc

Trump is focused on American First

Democrats are focused on Stopping Trump.


----------



## Doc

Obama


----------



## Doc

In the 90's Trump said ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

"Non-essential Government Employee" Gets Back to Work


https://politics.theonion.com/nonessential-government-employee-gets-back-to-work-1822312334


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> "Non-essential Government Employee" Gets Back to Work
> 
> 
> https://politics.theonion.com/nonessential-government-employee-gets-back-to-work-1822312334




 And once again, thanks to you Jim, I am cleaning the coffee which exploded allover my screen when I first saw this.

 Spot on hilarious.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> And once again, thanks to you Jim, I am cleaning the coffee which exploded allover my screen when I first saw this.
> 
> Spot on hilarious.



Coffee?  The sun has been over the yardarm for hours.

Another thing, there are non-essential government employees and then there are totally useless government employees!


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Coffee? The sun has been over the yardarm for hours.
> 
> Another thing, there are non-essential government employees and then there are totally useless government employees!



I drink coffee sun-up to sun-down.  Juan Valdez, and his donkey, has retired comfortably on my consumption of his "mountain grown" crop.


----------



## Doc

DACA


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Racism


----------



## Doc

Right Pelosi ..so throw em all OUT NOW.


----------



## Doc

We can only hope ....


----------



## Doc

No doubt ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> No doubt ...



GOOD!

 That's what THE Donald meant when he promised to drain the swamp.

 Campaign promises????   So far he has kept most of them

 It's time -


----------



## Doc

Sen Mark Warner joins the Pelosi idiot club.
Are they competing to see who can make the stewpidest statement?


----------



## FrancSevin

​
Alan, please,,, How could you not know????
​


----------



## mla2ofus

I think alan is trying to sneak over to the conservative side.
                                   Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

​ 
The only capital in the politics is trust.  And you give a bit of that away every time the people discover your have lied to them.

​​​


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> The only capital in the politics is trust.  And you give a bit of that away every time the people discover your have lied to them.
> ​




Amen Brother!!!!​


----------



## Doc

Jay Z ..doesn't like Trump's 'Tone'.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Have You Ever Been So Racist ...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

but it's Trump's fault.


----------



## Doc

It was then Barbie realized ...


----------



## Doc

Melania ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

*Memo ‘Reporting’ Proves 100 Percent that the American Media are Part of the Democrat Party* 

_Read this article_ 


​


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

We should never have allowed our government to get so strong, and so important to so many, that it's primal objective strives to survive, prosper and grow (itself), at the expense of the people.


----------



## Doc

After more than a year


----------



## Doc

Protests continue ...


----------



## Doc

Give a man a fish ...


----------



## Doc

Meet the russian agent who hacked our election .....and still LOST.


----------



## Doc

The Liberal Conundrum


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Out of control . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Watching the clouds


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Headlines


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guess who?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

How cute


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Is your refrigerator running?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trump sacrificed his wealth ...


----------



## Doc

Trump is despised by ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

.............


----------



## Jim_S RIP

..  ..  ..  ..


----------



## Doc

I have a dream ...


----------



## Doc

Presidential portraits ...which one does not fit?


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Presidential portraits ...which one does not fit?



What is truly hilarious about this Presidential "Portrait" is that the work was outsourced,,,; TO CHINA"

http://thegatewaypundit.com/2018/02...ail&utm_term=0_b3f16dae4d-0f07ecd708-18622229


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> What is truly hilarious about this Presidential "Portrait" is that the work was outsourced,,,; TO CHINA"
> 
> http://thegatewaypundit.com/2018/02...ail&utm_term=0_b3f16dae4d-0f07ecd708-18622229



OMG.  Like you said earlier today: Truth is stranger than fiction.   I would have thought Obama would have at least picked an American of color to do his portrait.   man oh man.  Bizzare.


----------



## Doc

Truth about Social Security


----------



## Doc

typical ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> typical ...



Uh,,,,,,,,,,; Yeah, guilty as charged


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Hypocrite


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Presidential portraits ...which one does not fit?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


 
 Nuff said.


----------



## Doc

Which of these signs ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maybe the reason ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

May be a repeat but wotrh posting again!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sarah


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wolf . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Sarah



That Apple did not far fall from the tree.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

hiding in plain sight . . . 

https://legalinsurrection.com/tag/a-f-branco/


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>



Honestly?????, 

 The last thing I wanted on my mind was an image of Hilary with her pants half off.

 Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When it’s President’s Day weekend . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Surprised me.   Where is the outrage?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

OMG.   How Loony can they get?

*MSNBC Touts Pro-Abortion Dem Declaring: ‘Our Babies Are Being Slaughtered’*

https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/n..._medium=marketing&utm_campaign=harris-outrage


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Folks keep talking about another civil war ....


----------



## Doc

And then ...


----------



## Doc

Tomi Lahren


----------



## Doc

Liberals Think ...


----------



## Doc

Kids Today vs kids in the past ...


----------



## Doc

Still Protesting Police Brutality?


----------



## Doc

If the Government says you don't need a gun ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just last week . . . . 


http://onlygunsandmoney.blogspot.com/2018/02/the-meme.html


----------



## Doc

Jellyfish's mouth is also it's anus


----------



## Doc

Ever heard of ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On August 15, 1935, friends Wiley Post and Will Rogers 
were killed in an Alaskan weather-caused airplane crash.
Otherwise we could still be getting Will Rogers' fine 
advice, though nothing's really changed in 80+ years!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Will Rogers . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Says 2016 but...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can millennials change a light bulb?

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=IL_IbUrLxyk"]Can millennials change a light bulb? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Putin releases identities ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Phil vs Oprah


----------



## Doc

When seconds count ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Danang Sailor




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Phil vs Oprah


I have reasons for disliking this woman, but she never said this ... an example of what DJT calls "fake news".


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

The left thinks ...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> #*5306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02-26-2018, 11:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​....



That is exactly what I mean when I claim the AR15, the most maligned weapon available to the US citizen, must remain legal to possess.

Even in civilian mode,,,;A sufficient armament with available & plentiful quantities of ammunition.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> That is exactly what I mean when I claim the AR15, the most maligned weapon available to the US citizen, must remain legal to possess.
> 
> Even in civilian mode,,,;A sufficient armament with available & plentiful quantities of ammunition.



I bought a "cheap piece of junk DPMS" AR, which is easily capable of three shot groups that can be covered by a dime, as long as I do my part.  With a 3x9 variable scope mounted the whole thing cost me less than $700!  No reason for a person not to own one ... or two.

Relatively cheap ammo, too!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I bought a "cheap piece of junk DPMS" AR, which is easily capable of three shot groups that can be covered by a dime, as long as I do my part. With a 3x9 variable scope mounted the whole thing cost me less than $700! No reason for a person not to own one ... or two.
> 
> Relatively cheap ammo, too!



It is a weapon I do not as yet own.

For now, all my spending money is tied up in Bathroom futures,,,; er, fixtures. So I will have to rely on my Winchester model 94 and a 357 magnum wheel gun


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> So I will have to rely on my Winchester model 94 and a 357 magnum wheel gun



Not a thing wrong with either one of those. I have a Marlin 336 30-30 and another in 35 Remington.  For 357 a S&W model 28 along with a Marlin 1894.

My avator is a 1943 Remington Rand 1911 I’ve had since I was in high school.

My EBR was a Ruger 77 270 stainless in a black synthetic stock. Traded it for a Colt Combat Commander 1911 a few years ago


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

... ... ... ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

New Chicago ID card


----------



## Doc

Snopes: propaganda site.
BUSTED
No surprise.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> New Chicago ID card


 
 Saw this last nite on Tucker.  Idiot city councilmen arguing why it's not gonna increase voter fraud.  The mayor is worried about getting re-elected and apparently even the dead won't vote for him.  So he needs the illegal immigrant vote.


----------



## Doc

The NRA doesn't kill anyone


----------



## Doc

Only In America


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tiredof Political Posts . . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> *It is a weapon I do not as yet own.*
> 
> For now, all my spending money is tied up in Bathroom futures,,,; er, fixtures. So I will have to rely on my Winchester model 94 and a 357 magnum wheel gun


Nothing wrong with either of those; our defensive 'arsenal' for years was a Marlin 1894 in .44 Mag with a matching Ruger wheel gun.  We traded around to end up with the current collection, which actually includes an AR-15, an AR-7, a 12 gauge shotgun, two 20 gauge (single shot and pump), a Hi-Point carbine in .40, Sig 250 9/40, and a Kimber 9mm, which is my current EDC.  Dragonfly Lady has her own, of course!

Oh, and ammo for all the above ... but we need more of that.  Doesn't everyone? 



Edit:  I have to admit missing the lever gun a lot, if for no other reason than sentiment:  my first gun, a legacy from my father, was a Marlin 39A.  Dragonfly Lady doesn't know it (yet), but there is a Henry lever on my Someday List.


----------



## Doc

If you know any Christians that are against the Wall ...


----------



## Doc

European Christians


----------



## Doc

If you outlaw abortions ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Obama says he didn't have a scandal.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Obama says he didn't have a scandal.  :th_lmao:



He had plenty of scandals. He just wasn’t embarrassed by them.


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> He had plenty of scandals. He just wasn’t embarrassed by them.



Plus the Attorney General and Congress were all covering for him.  

-------------------------------
This year will go down in history ....


----------



## Doc

I wish the FBI ....


----------



## Doc

Charleton Heston on guns ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Barbra Streisand Hypocrite


----------



## Doc

Politicians are the lowest form of life on earth ....


----------



## Doc

Joy Behar - The View


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gun control


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Embarrassed?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Mayor . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Dicks


----------



## Doc

What are the odds?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deportation . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ISIS training camp


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Freeway


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NRA


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

Democrat Voters vs Democrat Politicians


----------



## Doc

Huckabee on Hollywood:  Right on!!!!!


----------



## Doc

a deranged student ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

If Black Lives Mattered to Leftists


----------



## Doc

Support Locally owned gun shops.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...



If I might point out the obvious,,,; No tyrant has ever been stopped by a hockey stick.

 Jus' sayin'


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> If I might point out the obvious,,,;* No tyrant has ever been stopped by a hockey stick.*
> 
> Jus' sayin'



That would be off the ice, Franc.  I have seen more then one stopped on the ice.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> That would be off the ice, Franc. I have seen more then one stopped on the ice.


 
 I wouldn't know.  I haven't been to a Hockey Fight since my time in Chicago. 1970's


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

And here to accept the OSCAR ...


----------



## Doc

NEVER Trust a Government ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> NEVER Trust a Government ....


Amen Brother!
Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## Doc

OMG, is it possible she really said this?


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Dems psychotic????   I'm so surprised.     NOT.     :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Every Morning ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For all those liberal pussies


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh God! Hahaha!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

YOBO!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I think its funny


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I WILL DESTROY AMERICA . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You actually think . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Are you American or Democrat?


----------



## Doc

16 year plan to destroy America


----------



## Doc

Monopoly


----------



## Doc

Need


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Are you American or Democrat?


.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

15 Million Women ...


----------



## Doc

Democrat


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s Stormy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

US Steel Jobs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Border Crossing


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

We The People


----------



## Doc

If liberal politicians ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I bit a Democrat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If California . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama's Scandal Bracketology


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How The World Really Ends . . .


----------



## Doc

True dat ....


----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## Doc

Trump Cures Cancer ...


----------



## Doc

Obama's 8 years ....
Don't forget the US credit rating going down.


----------



## Doc

You have to have ID


----------



## Doc

Democrat voters vs democrat politicians


----------



## Doc

Hillary's Crimes


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Map of Vancouver, BC


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Showdown . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Republicans and Democrats


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Entitlements


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. ..


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> .. .. ..



Oh my Ronnie!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Democratic Party in a nutshell

left out anti tax cuts ... raises taxes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reset

https://legalinsurrection.com/tag/a-f-branco/


----------



## Doc

Pic of liberals waiting for CNN ...


----------



## Doc

15 years ago


----------



## Doc

I don't understand.


----------



## Doc

It's nice to have a president with balls ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> It's nice to have a president with balls ....



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY_MEN!


----------



## Doc

I originally wanted ....


----------



## Doc

The left is called the left because they are never RIGHT.


----------



## Doc

Tim Allen says:


----------



## Doc

FB police removed this but I got it for here... I guess FB folks noticed the trend.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump met eith Russian Submarine Captain . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Lord forgive them, cause they are stupid.


----------



## Doc

I have a dream ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Murder is illegal ...


----------



## Doc

If you want gun control ...


----------



## Doc

Ann Coulter Tweet from two years ago today:


----------



## Doc

Pathetic Hillary


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

A visit to Arlington cemetery is such a moving experience.   I hope everyone get the opportunity to visit at least once.

One of the Guards at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier (actually there are always two soldier guards there, but the pic is of one of them)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary . . . . .


----------



## Doc

Quite Frankly


----------



## Doc

Morals Problem not a gun problem


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

While you worry . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary’s Arrest


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The United States . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....
Yikes!


----------



## Doc

Sexist Hillary


----------



## Doc

Liberals


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My husband didn’t convince me . . . .


----------



## Doc

Bernie Bernie Bernie


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Then and now . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Netflix . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Reminder About San Bernadino . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Baltimore Public Schools . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump is only . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> View attachment 97615


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Another one for Hillary!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Another one for Hillary!



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

More Hillary..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Perfect!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Speakin of Deplorables . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So let me get this straight . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Today’s Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> View attachment 97674



And if one knows where to look on Amazon there are solutions!


----------



## nixon

jim slagle said:


> And if one knows where to look on Amazon there are solutions!



I buy  No Spill cans when I replace one . They actually work . 
For the older cans that still work ,I get the after market nozzle and vent kits that make the new and govt. approved cans actually work .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> I buy  No Spill cans when I replace one . They actually work .
> For the older cans that still work ,I get the after market nozzle and vent kits that make the new and govt. approved cans actually work .



They won’t ship to some states but there is a kit for water cans


----------



## JimVT

just put a valve stem in it.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I spent thousands on a worthless degree . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I could hack your elections . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Big Stick!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So the guy they called Hitler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats reading the Constitution . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: FUNNY PICTURE THREAD . . . just add your own submissions*

STOP ARSON!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mike Pence won this season . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On this episode . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Chain Gang . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ban Bridges . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Ban Bridges . . .



So, there is such a thing as an "assault bridge"


Who knew!!!!???!!


 DAYUM,,,,, we must get congress on this immediately and stop the threat.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> So, there is such a thing as an "assault bridge"
> 
> 
> Who knew!!!!???!!
> 
> 
> DAYUM,,,,, we must get congress on this immediately and stop the threat.



Civilians never need an assault bridge!  Ban them NOW!

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

....
Still relevant...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What’s the difference . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Data mining . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

An American Indian and an African . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Package theft . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Moonbeam Brown


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad

I warned people about Trump.

Today he stated that he is going to ban bump stocks.  He gave even more money to planned parenthood.  Will take guns without due process.  And to top things off he further raised our debt.

Honestly why do liberals hate this guy?

He cheats like Bill Clinton, he spends like Obama, understands economics as well as Bernie Sanders and lies like Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I warned people about Trump.
> 
> Today he stated that he is going to ban bump stocks. He gave even more money to planned parenthood. Will take guns without due process. And to top things off he further raised our debt.
> 
> Honestly why do liberals hate this guy?
> 
> He cheats like Bill Clinton, he spends like Obama, understands economics as well as Bernie Sanders and lies like Elizabeth Warren.



Not exactly,,,;

He didn't write the omnibus spending bill. Not one page of it.


Bump stocks are questionable. I've said that from the start. They create full automatic fire. Either we allow full auto or we don't. As for now, we don't.

He clarified the "due process" comment, and it means in critical situations remove the threat. Frankly cops do it now with domestic violence. Anytime someone appears to be a threat, removing the guns until a review proves otherwise, is not avoiding due process. 

As for Planned Parenthood,,,,No Our GOP Congress did that

They also spent money we don't have.

I do wish he had vetoed the bill. But he claims he was looking out for the troops. Maybe so, maybe not. But maybe he has concerns the Never Trumpers from the swamp would let our troops suffer so they could politicaly hurt him.

*Trump abandons our troops over his damn Wall Funding!!!!*

I think had he vetoed the bill THAT would be the headline.

 Let's try to remember,,,, CONGRESS IS SUPPOSED TO PASS A BUDGET!!!  Instead, they just spent money. THEY DID IT!

 Why then are you blaming President Trump?


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Not exactly,,,;
> 
> He didn't write the omnibus spending bill. Not one page of it.
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are questionable. I've said that from the start. They create full automatic fire. Either we allow full auto or we don't. As for now, we don't.
> 
> He clarified the "due process" comment, and it means in critical situations remove the threat. Frankly cops do it now with domestic violence. Anytime someone appears to be a threat, removing the guns until a review proves otherwise, is not avoiding due process.
> 
> As for Planned Parenthood,,,,No Our GOP Congress did that
> 
> They also spent money we don't have.
> 
> I do wish he had vetoed the bill. But he claims he was looking out for the troops. Maybe so, maybe not. But maybe he has concerns the Never Trumpers from the swamp would let our troops suffer so they could politicaly hurt him.
> 
> *Trump abandons our troops over his damn Wall Funding!!!!*
> 
> I think had he vetoed the bill THAT would be the headline.
> 
> Let's try to remember,,,, CONGRESS IS SUPPOSED TO PASS A BUDGET!!!  Instead, they just spent money. THEY DID IT!
> 
> Why then are you blaming President Trump?



He signed it.  He promised to eliminate our debt in 8 years.  He signed a record debt buster bill.  He can be blamed.

Full Auto is legal in many states.  Bump stocks are just a toy.

Clarifying 'due process' comments and actually following due process are very different.  He acts like a dictator. 

In fact he acts like a dictator but can't get his own views represented in the budget!  Didn't get funding for the wall, or even more border agents.  Funded abortionists.  Yup, he's a hell of a deal maker.  So much so that Chuck Schumer claimed victory and said he is getting more done as the minority party than he'd get if he was the majority leader.

I was, and am not, a "never Trumper" but was cautious optimistic that he might pull off some great things.  We got a potentially great supreme court judge.  He gets credit for that.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> He signed it. He promised to eliminate our debt in 8 years. He signed a record debt buster bill. He can be blamed.
> 
> Full Auto is legal in many states. Bump stocks are just a toy.
> 
> Clarifying 'due process' comments and actually following due process are very different. He acts like a dictator.
> 
> In fact he acts like a dictator but can't get his own views represented in the budget! Didn't get funding for the wall, or even more border agents. Funded abortionists. Yup, he's a hell of a deal maker. So much so that Chuck Schumer claimed victory and said he is getting more done as the minority party than he'd get if he was the majority leader.
> 
> I was, and am not, a "never Trumper" but was cautious optimistic that he might pull off some great things. We got a potentially great supreme court judge. He gets credit for that.



It should be obvious by now that the Republican leadership has lied and betrayed the people. And President Trump. They wrote this bill and passed it. In doing so they willingly worked with the "never Trump Democrats" to box him in.

My question was _"why are you blaming President Trump for *what is in the bill?"* _Your explanation doesn't answer that.

It's clear the establishment of both parties want him to fail, and at the expense of the country. Otherwise they would not have passed this garbage and placed it on his desk. Yelling at the President will not change them or the government's current abuses of power.

Trump faces re-election in 2020. Most of Congress faces it this November. That's when we the people can deal with them. Unless we give our Country a better set of representatives, our President will be powerless to keep his promises. America faced a tough choice in 2016.  If you are unhappy with the outcome perhaps we can reverse it in 2020 by giving Hilary a chance.


----------



## Melensdad

Trump and the GOP would have been better off in the long run if Trump would have EXPLAINED TO THE PEOPLE, in much the way President Reagan so often did, that the bill was a bust and just a big bureaucratic mess.  He should have gone on air, in a Presidential Address, and listed off all the problems with this bill.  Highlighting all the things he campaigned against that were put into the bill.  

He could have built public support.  He could have turned the tide.

Nope, he failed and therefore he is to blame.  Clearly and simply it all rests on him for his inaction to fight.  He's the 'deal maker' and he just approved a horrible deal.  So it rests with him.  Buck stops somewhere.  Stops on his desk.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Trump and the GOP would have been better off in the long run if Trump would have EXPLAINED TO THE PEOPLE, in much the way President Reagan so often did, that the bill was a bust and just a big bureaucratic mess. He should have gone on air, in a Presidential Address, and listed off all the problems with this bill. Highlighting all the things he campaigned against that were put into the bill.
> 
> He could have built public support. He could have turned the tide.
> 
> Nope, he failed and therefore he is to blame. Clearly and simply it all rests on him for his inaction to fight. He's the 'deal maker' and he just approved a horrible deal. So it rests with him. Buck stops somewhere. Stops on his desk.



He could have, he should have, opinions convenient to someone who doesn't have to answer for making such decisions. Theoretically the Congress speaks for the people. He didn't resist that power.

I too am disappointed. However, 

Your first comment blamed Trump for writing the content of the bill. An implication of him being part of it's creation. On that point I say your reference is mistaken.. He didn't compose the mess. Against his wishes and advice,,,;  Congress did. 

And to that point, apparently, we will never agree.

Frankly, this is not a discussion thread. If I had a cartoon that responded to your original comments, I would have used it. I think we have abused the rules enough here.

Move it to a proper thread or let it go.

regards


----------



## Doc

Franc, no rules about discussing anything in this very general toons for the times thread.  No problem.  No rule broke.  
It is easier to find an old thread if it is somewhere else but if the toon prompts comments and discussion we do not have any problem with that.    I do agree with you that Trump did not draft the monstrosity, but very very disappointed that he signed it.  Lots of talk then the wrong action IMO.  

----------------
Hey NRA ....


----------



## Doc

A nut with a gun kills students ....


----------



## Doc

So fitting.
Scientists Baffled ...


----------



## Doc

If the Duke Boys taught us one thing ...


----------



## Doc

If you ever feel misinformed ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad

SHUT UP


----------



## Doc

Duh!


----------



## Doc

Wouldn't it be GREAT if this totally backfired on the Dems.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> What’s the difference . . .


:th_lmao:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

As if Trump didn't have enough trouble ...


----------



## Doc

Since Parkland ....


----------



## Doc

Armed Guards.


----------



## Doc

Failed


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Biden's Billion Dollar Deal.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

So, we disregard this if teens cry on TV ....


----------



## FrancSevin

The anti Gun #Hoggs left an impression in most every American city;;;
























​ I love it...; 
"my high school dress code is more strict *then *our gun laws." Damn high school students can't even spell.

 So is it not fair to ask,,,; What, exactly, are the educators teaching our kids?"


----------



## Melensdad

Pictures of different topics but both timely


----------



## Doc

Demand more government ...see what you get.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I congratulated Putin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Afflictions . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. .. ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New forum rule . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> . . . . .


Don't know about anyone else but, I actually kinda liked the Munsters also.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tax Racism


----------



## Doc

Why does the left dwell on Trump having sex with Stormy Daniels?   Everyone has sex.  No surprise there.  Each persons morals are unto themselves and their spouse if they have one.  A good example is Bill and Hillary.  Bill had plenty of fun.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

McCabe excuses . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Book Burnings . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Assault weapon . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There is no justification . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

The Left Wanted ...


----------



## Doc

David Hogg


----------



## Doc

Facts mean nothing to racists.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Doctor gave me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When all the guns . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And then the Democrats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I lost . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When is . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chucky . . .


----------



## Doc

As long as we teach Children it's okay to...


----------



## Doc

Difference between Hillary and Putin ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

My guess is ....


----------



## Doc

Trump wins again ....


----------



## Doc

Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ANTIFA at Sturgis


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gave, gave, gave


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So what does it mean . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If leftists believed in truth . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Everytime you share this . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deaths . . .


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Today’s Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

Go back to school


----------



## Doc

This poor little guy ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How dare you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Soul-Crushing Meeting . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nobody can sell more AR-15’s . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Democrats


----------



## pirate_girl

You tell em Kermit!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This'll _Bern_ ya..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leadership of the Democratic Party . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Balloon head . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Hogg heavy....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama, now available in Vanilla . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Make America Grate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hogg Hitler! the little dictator . . .

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=whR7FtuMHUU"]Hogg Hitler! The little dictator in the making - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pay no attention to the men behind the curtain . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Little Davey . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Give Us Your Guns, Comrades!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stormy News Network . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

This is personal.
I added comment via the link to my Farcebook page.
Seems the fine young fellow is one of THOSE guys.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

SHUT UP!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Back to work!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Wall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hogg Sh!t . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Puppet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teddy . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Liberalism: Psychological Disorder


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Voodoo that they do . . .


----------



## Doc

Who republicans represent vs who democrats represent.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rosanne reboot . . .


----------



## Doc

In less than 24 hours ....


----------



## Doc

Mexico did not show compassion


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Please stop snorting condoms ...


----------



## pirate_girl

×3


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Asking for a friend . . .


----------



## Doc

Bernopoly


----------



## Doc

Do ya think he changed his way of thinking?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I would still be alive IF


----------



## Doc

Progressive Left Logic


----------



## Doc

Democrat vs Republican Platform


----------



## Doc

Term limits and the rules sure need changed.
They should not be able to vote themselves a raise.  No one else can do that.    Maybe minimum hourly wage would fit the congressmen nicely.   
For them to go into congress middle class and retire as millionaires is total BS.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tax Time . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Millennials . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What is that? . . .


----------



## Doc

Never has a president


----------



## Doc

Helping the enemy ...


----------



## Doc

Collusion: The Movie


----------



## Doc

I find it sickening ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Trump . . .


While wearing a Che shirt no less.  Brilliant cartooning!


----------



## Doc

Difference between a puppy and a liberal


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Call the Police!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Never get . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Are you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A year and a half later . . .


----------



## Doc

Zuckerburg Obama and the data


----------



## Doc

ANTIFA News Alert


----------



## Doc

You Tube plans to add security


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t know what hit them . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Schumer:  I propose ....


----------



## Doc

FBI politically motivated?   Duh!  Hell yes they are.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Supported the wall before they were against it.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Future House Speaker?
?


----------



## Doc

If you work hard ....


----------



## Doc

Liberal Quarantine


----------



## Doc

I have often wondered about this ...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Better head over to FB


----------



## Doc

Probably a repeat, but it needs repeated over and over till mindsets change.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco


----------



## Doc

All 4 call Trump unfit ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> All 4 call Trump unfit ...


I love this!

However, in the name of Accuracy in Satire it must be noted that "voluntarily surrendering" a law license is not really the same as "losing" it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> I love this!
> 
> However, in the name of Accuracy in Satire it must be noted that "voluntarily surrendering" a law license is not really the same as "losing" it.



True ... but didn't a couple of them "voluntarily surrender" just before it was revoked????


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

James Comey


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

.....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Waaaaa waaaaa!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Age in 1776


----------



## Doc

Never


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Mueller Fishing


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Paper Tiger . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Last week . . . This week


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Liberal Motto:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lucky to be alive . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to California . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

T-Shirt for the times . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I was addicted . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The next time . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

The Pathetic Media


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Number 3.
Wonder what they'll name him?


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Number 3.
> Wonder what they'll name him?



It won’t be Jim. That’s already taken.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> It won’t be Jim. That’s already taken.



The bookies are going with Arthur. Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The bookies are going with Arthur. Lol



Nope, that’s taken too. Thats my middle name.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

CNN breaking news ...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 99182



Yup


----------



## Doc

Stormy Daniels ....


----------



## Doc

This just in: Trump may be involved  .....

The Trump family.  Donald is on the far left.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Riddle Me This


----------



## Doc

I think Al needs reminded of this prediction ...on a daily basis.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

High Energy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The common thread . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Follow that car . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A higher loyalty . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Moved Comey’s book to the fiction section . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Comey's brother Peter


----------



## Doc

Sad but True


----------



## pirate_girl

On a lighter note...


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> The bookies are going with Arthur. Lol



Louis!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Pelosi-isum


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

No doubt.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

People with nothing to hide ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guttersnipe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

War must continue . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If a white person . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I'm never really sure what to call ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama studied at Columbia.   NOT


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Photo reveals ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Photo reveals ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Maxine Waters: The Ultimate "low IQ" Collection - - #TFNOriginal


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pgiuh90ueVg"]Maxine Waters: The Ultimate "low IQ" Collection - - #TFNOriginal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Hard to swallow for some, but I'm thrilled.


----------



## Doc

I'm sick of my tax dollars being wasted ...


----------



## Doc

Boy Scouts are going to ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mission still possible . . .


----------



## Doc

Stormy Daniels had sex with 1000 guys ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump t-shirt.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leak Prevention . . .


----------



## Doc

New Boy Scout uniforms ...


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Trump t-shirt.



The stupid, it burns.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Trump t-shirt.





pirate_girl said:


> The stupid, it burns.



True PG, but ... IF Trump wanted to jump on Trump = Triumph ...I think that could work for him.  Maybe in 2020 if he decides to run again.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

$hit happens . . .


----------



## Doc

FBI favored treatment


----------



## Doc

CEO = Greed
Actor A-Ok to make a fortune.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking - The Ninth Circuit . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Picking up steam!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes!


----------



## Doc

Will Kerry be charged with Treason.      We all know the answer to that.


----------



## Doc

Traitor then ....Traitor now.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Traitor then ....Traitor now.



Imagine the possibilities, had there ever been a McCain-Kerry Presidential ticket.

 Horrific!


----------



## Doc

Hillary's blame game ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Traitor then ....Traitor now.


_18 USC 2381 - Treason:  Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States  or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer death, or shall be  imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not  less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under  the United States.

_Persons openly meeting the above definition on multiple occasions :
John Kerry
Hillary Rodham Clinton
Barack Hussein Obama

There is absolute, incontrovertible proof of the guilt of all of the above named persons.  It's too bad that all of them are held above the laws that (are supposed to) apply to *all* U.S. citizens.  I'd be willing to serve on the firing squad for any of them at any time.  That is especially the case with Hanoi John Kerry, who branded me a War Criminal when speaking before Congress.  He is more contemptible than his non-genetic twin Hanoi Jane Fonda, may they both rot in Hell!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> ...



Yeah, I saw where McCain said that.
Only Obama and Dubya are invited.
I don't know about you, but if I were staring at death's door, last thing I'd be doing is planning my "not you" list.


----------



## Doc

I've never heard of anyone preparing an invite or not invite list for their own funeral.  McCain is a loser RINO.

--------------------------------------


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Today's Dems ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So whats the problem . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


My childhood was spent just a few miles from Hannibal, MO, which exposure partially accounts for the fact that Clemens is one of my favorite authors; the rest is accounted for by my appreciation of genius in wordsmithing.  Original, unbowdlerized copies of  "Letters from the Earth" and "Captain Stormfield's Visit to Heaven" are among my most prized possessions.

Humorist and satirist (not the same thing at all), philosopher, river pilot, gold miner, publisher, inventor; the man is an inspiration to anyone who gets beyond Tom and Huck.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Revengers . . .


----------



## Doc

The new face of the democratic party:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Obama spied on Trump ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Denzel Washington says:


----------



## Doc

The FBI was told ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

American will have historic regret if ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

free at last!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Denzel Washington . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The FBI . . .


----------



## Doc

When the government refuses ...


----------



## Doc

What do you call an AG that ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Understanding foreign collusion for dummies


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Redacted. . .

(Explains EXACTLY what’s happening  )


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dress . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...



It's actually worse than that.

 The $130,000 was Donald's own money.  The $400,000,000 was ours.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

republican vs democrat ...


----------



## Doc

MnM vs Kanye


----------



## Doc

Democrat says ....


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Crazy Talk ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good Girl . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Tell you what, Cagle used to be my go-to for toons.
Now you have to search for ones that actually are "Trump friendly"..


----------



## Doc

Boy Scouts


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Legacy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

no body trusts you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nobel


----------



## Jim_S RIP

America only makes deals it can shake on . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here it is . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

History . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ICE Removal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The trap . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Erased history . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Nigerian Prince . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How dare you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> free at last!


This just made my Branco Top Ten list!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> This just made my Branco Top Ten list!



He’s one of my favorites, a regular at Legal Insurrection.   

Here’s where he calls home. 

https://comicallyincorrect.com


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> He’s one of my favorites, a regular at Legal Insurrection.
> 
> Here’s where he calls home.
> 
> https://comicallyincorrect.com


Legal Insurrection was my introduction to the man; later I found his home at CI.  A few of his toons have been less than stellar but on the whole he nails it ... every day.  That there is _*talent*!_


----------



## pirate_girl

Trudie and Trump


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Often I change the saved titles for a toon.
I give you, dem pukes..


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh wow..


----------



## Doc

Trump is the first ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters IDIOT


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Maxine Waters IDIOT


----------



## Doc

The Dems say Trump hates women ....


----------



## Doc

I see this as an incentive to be tough as possible on Iran.   Release those names NOW!!!!!!  Before the mid-term.


----------



## Doc

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Today’s Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And, from Gary Varvel . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## john-in-ga

I've only just recently discovered the cartoons of Mr Branco.  He is great and this one has to be the best of his cartoons I've seen so far.
   Have to admit this dumb country boy had to think about it a minute before I got it.  To the point and funny to boot.


This reply didn't go where I intended it go. But this cartoon is a good one as well


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WOW, never thought this would happen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Winning . . .


----------



## Doc

Whoopee said ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> ........


"Death before Honor!"  

Something about that doesn't seem ... quite right.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just in from Gaza . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Vote Quimby . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DADDD . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another Branco . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Our woman hating racist President.
/sarc


----------



## Doc

Good find PG!!!!

----------------

If ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Liberals don't know ....


----------



## Doc

I still had commies ...


----------



## Doc

I can't believe this ....but we can hope.


----------



## Doc

Liberal America


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## Danang Sailor

It appears we need to perform tympanoplasty on the media.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco today . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can't Catch a Break...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Priceless!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Iran Deal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hamas attacks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not Hitler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hitler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bet you can’t . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Sad but true.


----------



## Doc

Royal Wedding?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

How many more ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Joe Biden: Owns Gun Free School Zones


----------



## Doc

Socialism has only killed ....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

We didn't need gun control when ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Get Smart . . .

Missed by that much . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All kinds of fun when Unka Joe is around . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Trump should tweet something anti gun ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I spy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

An Obamagate Production . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary . . .


----------



## Doc

Al Gore Loser till the end.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We need to change our message . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More spys . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

AAACCKK! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Can someone please explain ....


----------



## Doc

Schumer the MS 13 animal


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Schumer the MS 13 animal


 
 Well, last time I checked,  a skunk is an animal


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Well, last time I checked,  a skunk is an animal


----------



## Doc

Job Applicants Please Note


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For your own good . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Caught in his own web . . .


----------



## Doc

Obama Reality TV


----------



## Doc

Since the FBI


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Since the FBI



*YUP!*


----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 100222



I like it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I love when I wake up in the morning . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Forget it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rocket Man Labs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Two number 5’s with sodas . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The blue wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump should be happy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pay no attention to Bolton . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100258
> 
> View attachment 100259



I never know what''s going to mist my glasses.  This post did it today.

Thanks, Lollie!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

These Tide Pods . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

'MURICA!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ticks . . .


----------



## Doc

Roseanne show is canceled by ABC.
 I figure all the co-stars are going NO, I need the dough.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Roseanne show is canceled by ABC.
> I figure all the co-stars are going NO, I need the dough.



I figure some of the cast members are going to be pissed, if not at her, then the network.
Perhaps another will pick it up?
Netflix??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Liberals say ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I posted these in the Roseanne show canceled thread but for posterity and easier to find later I'll post them here also.   
Extreme Liberal Bias!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Valerie Jarrett: Communist
Obama surrounded himself with those that thought like him.


----------



## Doc

Even school kids know ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Trump supporters should ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lets reduce drunk driving ....


----------



## Doc

When will they ever figure this out?


----------



## Doc

Leftist rules ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Things that don’t exist . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What a tide pod . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Spy . . .


----------



## Doc

ABC exec married to Susan Rice.   ABC = Extreme Liberal Bias.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Barred . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Snopes Busted


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I don't doubt it ...but do hope to see more on this confirming this story.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Isn't it strange ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary actually said that?


----------



## FrancSevin

Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Someone should tell Hillary, and the left, that living by the rule of law, and an living ruled by the law, are two very different things.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know . . .


----------



## Doc

Income tax .....


----------



## Doc

Nacho Day # 500


----------



## Doc

Hollywood's fight against sexual harassment.


----------



## Doc

California


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If North Korea bombs us . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California Republic . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wrong way . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Solo . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MS13 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100481




No problem at all!

We’ll have a fleet of busses ready Monday morning!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> If North Korea bombs us . . .


Where can I get that shirt???:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Where can I get that shirt???:th_lmao:




Like this?


https://www.sunfrog.com/142181372-1108879301.html?41000


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama and Kerry: Treason


----------



## Doc

WTF is going on with some of the judges out there?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

PC crap makes me sick.  Ruining our country.   I do believe that is their goal, to see how far and how many idiotic things they can get the masses to bend to.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

First female president ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100518


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If Allah . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This morning I went to sign my dogs up for welfare. At first the lady said, "dogs are not eligible to draw welfare." So I explained to her that my dogs are mixed in color, unemployed, lazy, can't speak English and have no frigging clue who their daddy's are. They expect me to feed them and provide them with housing and medical care. So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes to qualify. My dogs get their first checks on Friday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Focus Group . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PROOdB-Slpc"]Conservatives Are Idiots?  Chad Prather Responds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Convicted of voter fraud


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100557


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meet the authors . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The blue wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The other PTSD . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Samantha Bee . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Attention Democrats . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dems weren't always against a wall.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Democrat KoolAid


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 100630




Therein lies the root of the problem!


----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> Therein lies the root of the problem!




  I've had that suspicion for quite awhile!!
                                   Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100602






pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100628



I remember some of your posts back in 2016. You've come a long way baby!



I


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I remember some of your posts back in 2016. You've come a long way baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I




She's one smart cookie.  You should see how well she does on daily trivia on www.netcookingtalk.com/forums/   She kicks butt daily.


----------



## Doc

I didn't know you could do that ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I didn't know you could do that ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Prepared . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I remember some of your posts back in 2016. You've come a long way baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I


You knew I'd get here eventually, Franc.


----------



## Doc

NFL free speech history


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

Ohhh Canadaaaaa land of little potatoes and poutine...


----------



## Doc

Pelosi says her dementia


----------



## Doc

F U DeNiro!!!


----------



## Doc

DeNiro ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary 2013


----------



## Doc

Which photo did you see?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Hillary 2013



Hahahaha!


----------



## Doc

In Singapore ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> In Singapore ...



I'll never watch another one of his films.


----------



## Doc

LeBron James ....


----------



## Doc

DeNiro what a loser.


----------



## Doc

17 million spent so far .... what a waste.


----------



## Doc

America always pays


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

> It’s a deal. We get your nukes and you get Dennis Rodman!





The art of the deal


----------



## Doc

The next time ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ben and Max, mad Max..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Unreal!


----------



## Doc

Hollywood pedophiles and Robert DeNiro aka DeZero


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100709
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/member.php?u=1449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Unreal!


We will never have sensible negotiations with someone who believes this.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DeNiro . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What is with this guy’s hair . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

F-Bombs . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Old World Order . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DeNiro rant . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good  ews/Bad News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DevNiro Looney Award . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

x2


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

CBS news


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Quiet Please!


----------



## Doc

DeNiro: Stage 4 Trump Derangement Syndrom


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trade deal . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Kevin!
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I've not recalled the internet being so on fire with good 'toons.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I've not recalled the internet being so on fire with good 'toons.
> 
> View attachment 100752



My wifes 90 year old Aunt loves the cartoons.  Last few weeks I’ve sent her as many as 25 a day!

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Donald Trump a 71 year old .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Historic . . . histrionic


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eliminate ALL nuclear warheads . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crass and devisive . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Philly mayor hails 'total and complete victory' over 'bully' Trump after sanctuary city ruling

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/jun/6/jim-kenney-philadelphia-mayor-hails-sanctuary-city/


----------



## Doc

DeNiro: Fake Hollywood tough guy.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Raging Bull - Branco


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ivanka tweets . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who has the most kills? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In an effort . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

x4


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No no nukes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California - three states . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Alexa . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California for beginners . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Son, I found a picture . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am so glad . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please don’t say firecracker . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t see any political bias . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All you can cheat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump derangement syndrome


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EFF BEE EYE . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Catavenger

jim slagle said:


> I am so glad . . .






 Any Taco is a _good Taco _


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Seperated at the border . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guess who . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Children of the Corn . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary town hall 2014 ...


----------



## Doc

Lock them both up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Lock them both up.



Best idea I’ve seen in a long time!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Liberals are like:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

difference ....


----------



## Doc

If we get nuked .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Can't black folks see this is Absolutely insane


----------



## FrancSevin

Sarah Sanders drops truth bomb on Laura Bush's comments about family separation policy: "This law was actually signed into effect in 2008 under her husband's leadership... We're not the ones responsible for creating this problem. We've inherited it." ​ 5:00 PM - Jun 18, 2018 ​
 
 

[*]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nancy set her clocks ahead . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Organized crime . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I always read my wife’s horoscope . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Insert brain here . . .


----------



## Doc

Income tax .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hypocrisy..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Pawn . . .


----------



## Doc

9 US Consulates in Mexico ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MS MEDIA . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Saddle up . . .


----------



## Doc

Occupy Wall Street group put this out.  It's all Trumps fault.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eye on the election . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

How I loathe him.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

The man behind it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll answer those Obama posts, Doc..


Byeeee!
See ya, wouldn't wanna be ya!


----------



## 300 H and H

I always wondered what a black Muslim slave trader looked like.  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Remember when ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who said it? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How would you like it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So ...is disney buying Fox and Fox News?   If so we'll have no reliable news network. 

=================================

James Woods


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FREEZE! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OMG Look . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Disarm now, or . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MOUNT CORRUPTMORE . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Swamp . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The only President . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump Cures Cancer . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

How to avoid . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You came to this country . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before we ask what’s fair . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Separting kids from their parents . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Going back to 2016 . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Doc

Trump separating parents and children.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Manufactured Outrage ...


----------



## Doc

So democrats think ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Make America Laugh Again: The Comically Incorrect Cartoons of Antonio F. Branco


https://www.amazon.com/Make-America...cally+Incorrect+Cartoons+of+Antonio+F.+Branco

Cheaper here:

http://www.seattlebookcompany.com/make-america-laugh-again-volume-2


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters: 700 Billion will lose insurance coverage.


----------



## Doc

Missouri has no illegals; go figure... shouldn't the other states do the same? Missouri's approach to the problem of illegal immigration appears to be more advanced, sophisticated, strict and effective than anything to date in Arizona . Does the White House appreciate what Missouri has done? So, why doesn't Missouri receive attention? Answer: There are no illegals in Missouri to demonstrate. (And the Media doesn't want to publicize that fact!)

The "Show Me" state has again shown us how it should be done. There needs to be more publicity and exposure regarding what Missouri has done. Please pass this around.

In 2007, Missouri placed on the ballot a proposed constitutional amendment designating English as the official language of Missouri In November, 2008, nearly 90% voted in favor! Thus, English became the official language for ALL governmental activity in Missouri . No individual has the right to demand government services in a language OTHER than English.

In 2008, a measure was passed that required the Missouri Highway Patrol and other law enforcement officials to verify the immigration status of any person arrested, and inform federal authorities if the person is found to be in Missouri illegally. Missouri law enforcement officers receive specific training with respect to enforcement of federal immigration laws.

In Missouri, illegal immigrants do NOT have access to taxpayer benefits such as food stamps or health care through Missouri Health NET.

In 2009, a measure was passed that ensures Missouri 's public institutions of higher education do NOT award financial aid to individuals who are illegally in the United States .

In Missouri all post-secondary institutions of higher education are required to annually certify to the Missouri Dept. of Higher Education that they have NOT knowingly awarded financial aid to students who are unlawfully present in the United States .

It is important to remember, Missouri has been far more proactive in addressing this horrific problem. Missouri has made it clear that illegal immigrants are NOT WELCOME in the state and they will NOT receive public benefits at the expense of Missouri taxpayers.

Taken from: "The Ozarks Sentinel" Editorial -


----------



## Doc

Red Hen owners are bigots.  
The Red Hen: what a stupid name for a restaurant.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

World cup humour...


----------



## pirate_girl

Red hen.. Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Missouri has no illegals; go figure... shouldn't the other states do the same? Missouri's approach to the problem of illegal immigration appears to be more advanced, sophisticated, strict and effective than anything to date in Arizona . Does the White House appreciate what Missouri has done? So, why doesn't Missouri receive attention? Answer: There are no illegals in Missouri to demonstrate. (And the Media doesn't want to publicize that fact!)
> 
> The "Show Me" state has again shown us how it should be done. There needs to be more publicity and exposure regarding what Missouri has done. Please pass this around.
> 
> In 2007, Missouri placed on the ballot a proposed constitutional amendment designating English as the official language of Missouri In November, 2008, nearly 90% voted in favor! Thus, English became the official language for ALL governmental activity in Missouri . No individual has the right to demand government services in a language OTHER than English.
> 
> In 2008, a measure was passed that required the Missouri Highway Patrol and other law enforcement officials to verify the immigration status of any person arrested, and inform federal authorities if the person is found to be in Missouri illegally. Missouri law enforcement officers receive specific training with respect to enforcement of federal immigration laws.
> 
> In Missouri, illegal immigrants do NOT have access to taxpayer benefits such as food stamps or health care through Missouri Health NET.
> 
> In 2009, a measure was passed that ensures Missouri 's public institutions of higher education do NOT award financial aid to individuals who are illegally in the United States .
> 
> In Missouri all post-secondary institutions of higher education are required to annually certify to the Missouri Dept. of Higher Education that they have NOT knowingly awarded financial aid to students who are unlawfully present in the United States .
> 
> It is important to remember, Missouri has been far more proactive in addressing this horrific problem. Missouri has made it clear that illegal immigrants are NOT WELCOME in the state and they will NOT receive public benefits at the expense of Missouri taxpayers.
> 
> Taken from: "The Ozarks Sentinel" Editorial -


 
 Thanks for letting everyone know Doc.  It's been our little secret.

 Now Soros will ship the Damn demonstrators in by the busload.  Like they did to Ferguson when Michael Brown lost his life attempting to kill a cop.


----------



## Doc

I think you are safe for now Franc.   As far as I know Soros and his minions have never spent any time cruising FF.


----------



## Doc

That moment when ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters IQ test.   :th_lmao: :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:
Screaming at Trump through their va jay jays.


----------



## Doc

How many members of congress were elected to represent citizens of a foreign nation?


----------



## Doc

Obama hate speech 2008


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters: Her record speaks for itself


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Maxine Waters IQ test. :th_lmao: :th_lmao:



Took me a minute to figer' out what kind of stuooopid that is.


----------



## Doc

Pocahontas (Elizabeth Warren) proves she's an idiot


----------



## Doc

The Clintons ...


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters: That Face!


----------



## mla2ofus

That face is definitely coyote ugly!! How'd ya like wake up at sunrise and roll over to see that??
                                   Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Democrats Think ...


----------



## Doc

This just in ...the crying, whining, snowflake reactions to SCOTUS Kennedy retiring are coming in .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Term Limits . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic voter registration . . .


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters never ceases to amaze:
Now she is for funding Palestine terrorist families.  
and if that is not enough ....Her english is laughable.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Maxine Waters never ceases to amaze:
> Now she is for funding Palestine terrorist families.
> and if that is not enough ....Her english is laughable.



If she really works at it Mad Max can push the red wave over the top!


----------



## Doc

Snowflake


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The screening process . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First I need to know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mad Max . . .


----------



## Doc

When is the Red Hen closing ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cry me a river . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

How the hell can Maxine Waters say she will assassinate Trump and still be in office?   Is it because she is black?
Edit to add: To be accurate, Maxine Waters said she's going to "take Trump out."   She did not say 'assassinate'  she said she'd 'Take Trump Out.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> How the hell can Maxine Waters say she will assassinate Trump and still be in office?   Is it because she is black?
> Edit to add: To be accurate, Maxine Waters said she's going to "take Trump out."   She did not say 'assassinate'  she said she'd 'Take Trump Out.



If you were to make a list of unhinged and looney she’s at the top!   

Almost forgot the hammer


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reporting fake news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kipps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Largemouth . . .


----------



## Doc

No Rob Reiner the majority of Americans are behind Trump.  And furthermore Greg Norman was on Fox News this morning, he said Australia and SE Asian countries he has talked with are thrilled with the new president.  Norman said when Obama was in office the comments he heard were 'What is wrong with America?'

OT: Norman was on Fox to talk of his being selected for a SI special issue on people in shape.  The man is 63 years old and buff like a 20 something.   The article shows him nude with private spots blacked out.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> This just in ...the crying, whining, snowflake reactions to SCOTUS Kennedy retiring are coming in .....



Even a cursory examination of the Founders' papers shows they did not want nor expect the franchise to be extended to anyone merely because they have a body temperature of about 97F.  Twits such as this demonstrate that, once again, limiting that most sacred duty of citizenship was quite proper; these cretins don't deserve to decide matters they can't comprehend.

I recommend everyone read (or re-read) Sam Clemens _The Curious Republic of Gondor_.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren isums


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Gloria Allred Press Conference ...


----------



## Doc

If liberals do not recognize gender ....


----------



## Doc

I can't figure out ....


----------



## Doc

After 911 ...


----------



## Doc

A week ago


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I retire . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NO! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fireworks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Capital Gazette


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Supreme Court . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Immigration . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Gee, we had Big Boy last night.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flow Chart . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Free the refuges!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mad Max


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pathetic Parenting


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Government being run . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ginsburg . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sedition . . .
.
.


----------



## Doc

Kids separated from their parents ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trump Poster.


----------



## Doc

Jerry Brown on immigration in 1975
No surprise these asshats change the tune as often as the weather changes.


----------



## Doc

Democrats: then and now


----------



## Doc

Nazis vs Democrats ....


----------



## Doc

Obama: The organizer behind the scenes ....after all that is all he's done: community organizer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!
Blue wave lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Third World Country? . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . .


----------



## Doc

We're still throwing money away.  Thank Rand Paul for rubbing their noses in it.


----------



## Doc

Trump / Obama


----------



## Melensdad

'MURICA


----------



## Doc

Are they stupid because they are liberals or ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember only you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

Todays "Democrats" would absolutely demonize JFK.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wanted . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Our first Lady at Walter Reed, visiting some special people.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Salute . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They’ve started . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Open Fire!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Butt-Hurt Salve


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cool Fireworks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Weekend at Ginsburg’s . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Doc

Yeah ...probably photoshopped but still funny as hell.   

Trump 2020


----------



## Doc

I've visited San Francisco a handful of times, all last century.  Always enjoyed my time there.   I doubt that would be the case any longer.   Pelosi's San Francisco aka Poop city.


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters ensured the bank she had stock in was bailed out.


----------



## Doc

America in reality ....


----------



## Doc

Canada screwing US since 1993 NAFTA deal thanks to President Bill Clinton.


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah.  Great idea!!!!!   Right from the dem playbook.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some assembly required


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry y'all..
Yeah, made me wanna puke too..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s hard to understand . . .


----------



## Doc

You promised you'd never forget .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama on illegals in 2006


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On September 11, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ben Carson . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

America today . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am pro oxygen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Only 5 days . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elena Kagan . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In my Country . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Ben Carson . . .



I'd love to see that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So there I was ....


----------



## Doc

Democrats waiting ...


----------



## Doc

The American's Creed


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters this is what you've built ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Deport a politician!!!!


----------



## Doc

Obama's one accomplishment ...


----------



## Doc

If you see a bulge ...


----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters on ICE containment cells ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP




----------



## Doc

Here we see ....


----------



## Doc

Fascinating Paradox


----------



## pirate_girl

Smart kid!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Maxine Waters on ICE containment cells ....


She is so intellectually vacant this is almost believable ... _almost_.  However, it is just inspired satire.  



I love it!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Still Waters Run Deep . . .


----------



## Doc

Illegals economic impact


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Three soldiers . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Just to be clear .....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 101651





I don't know what's more funny, that or Pelosi forgetting Mitch McConnell's name.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Highlights of the democrats legacy ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Putin's Plan


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Poor Hillary, couldn't happen to a worse human being.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Attention Liberals:


----------



## Doc

Sexual Predator


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101710



Now we understand how all this tweet business got started!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Hahaha!


----------



## FrancSevin

An Obituary printed in the London Times.....Absolutely Dead Brilliant!!

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend, Common Sense, who has been with us for many years.
No one knows for sure how old he was, since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. He will be remembered as having cultivated such valuable lessons as:

- Knowing when to come in out of the rain; 
- Why the early bird gets the worm; 
- Life isn't always fair; 
- And maybe it was my fault.

Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you can earn) and reliable strategies (adults, not children, are in charge).

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. Reports of a 6-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate; teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch; and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student, only worsened his condition.

Common Sense lost ground when parents attacked teachers for doing the job that they themselves had failed to do in disciplining their unruly children.

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer sun lotion or an aspirin to a student; but could not inform parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion.

Common Sense lost the will to live as the churches became businesses; and criminals received better treatment than their victims.

Common Sense took a beating when you couldn't defend yourself from a burglar in your own home and the burglar could sue you for assault.

Common Sense finally gave up the will to live, after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot She spilled a little in her lap, and was promptly awarded a huge settlement.

Common Sense was preceded in death,
-by his parents, Truth and Trust,
-by his wife, Discretion,
-by his daughter, Responsibility,
-and by his son, Reason.

He is survived by his 5 stepbrothers; 
- I Know My Rights 
- I Want It Now 
- Someone Else Is To Blame 
- I'm A Victim
- Pay me for Doing Nothing

Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.  

I don't know if in fact this was printed in the London Times.  Still, it is brilliant


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Joy Behar idiot BITCH
She thinks anyone under investigation should be treated as if they are guilty and have rights taken away.     Thank God our founding fathers where a million times smarter than ignoramus Joy Behar


----------



## Doc

NATO countries defense expenditures


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

Cory Booker owned by big pharma


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Cory Booker owned by big pharma







pirate_girl said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Batter up . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101766



While I wholeheartedly agree in principle, this really _does_ need to be the more traditional bull.  This poor pup couldn't *possibly * manage the amount of crap coming from the Loonie Left!


----------



## pirate_girl

Creepy Strzok...


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> Creepy Strzok...
> 
> 
> View attachment 101796



Where have  seen this movie before??


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I remember now.



"The Truth?  You can't handle the Truth"


just another arrogant azzhole too


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101808



Thanks, Lollie!  I never knew Pottsylvania was part of Russia.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 101830



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reeking of . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Restoration Project . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That big . . .


----------



## Doc

Who wants socialism?


----------



## Doc

It was my turn ...


----------



## pirate_girl

This..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Make America Great . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you’ve escaped . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you ever notice . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

LOL,Really . . .


----------



## Doc

Peter Strzok's wife threatened to leave .....


----------



## Doc

Planned Parenthood spending ....


----------



## Doc

Ha, Sarah Huckabee Sanders served by Queen of England ...but thrown out of Red Hen Restaurant.   Red Hen run by losers.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Symbols . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Circle Jerks . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Liberals and Science ...


----------



## Doc

FDA


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Peter Strzok's wife threatened to leave .....


 
 I'm sure his explanation "clarified " her position in his kingdom.


----------



## pirate_girl

This from The Federalist Papers.


----------



## Doc

Democrats ...


----------



## pirate_girl

:::: Breaking News:::: 

This just in:
Barack Obama spotted at Subaru dealership trying to buy a Legacy.

More as the story develops (if ever).


----------



## pirate_girl

Gee willikers!


----------



## Doc

Big mouth Schumer laughing it up with Putin.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That was the only hacking . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They said . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats in the past . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

To all the anti-Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats claim . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Let’s get it straight . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m a liberal because . . .


----------



## Doc

Washington Post reporter ... Devlin Barrett


----------



## Doc

2013: Obama on Russia


----------



## Doc

Trump & Putin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What the ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meetings . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Where was the press with these pics of Trump's London visit?

Oh yeah, they all hated him, that's right.


----------



## Doc

Post Turtles


----------



## Doc

Obama on elections Oct 2016


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Clinton Russia Collusion


----------



## Doc

Obama once again the hypocrite


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN - Breaking News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Strawless in Seattle


----------



## Danang Sailor

I'm not at all sure many people, particularly men, who are going to be sanguine about sipping coffee from a cup that looks so much like a urinal!


----------



## mla2ofus

Or a sippy cup for toddlers.
                                Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dianne Feinstein on illegals in 1994


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Dianne Feinstein on illegals in 1994



She didn’t need their votes in 1994!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

John Brennan    Duh


----------



## Jim_S RIP

See, IT WORKS!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So glad to meet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I could hack . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry Hillary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Do you ever . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

Hillary: Serial Killer


----------



## Doc

Russian Election Interference ...who was in charge?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102015


----------



## Doc

Portland OR sickos .....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Portland OR sickos .....



I still can't believe they got away with that.
I know this is America and all, but that is OUR President!
Crazy leftist twits.
Grrr


----------



## Doc

Talking to a Russian President is not treason....


----------



## Doc

I walked away from the democrats ....


----------



## Doc

Today is Nacho 500 day!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This next track is called . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The not so cheap seats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I held myself to the highest possibile standard . . . :th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


>



So true but with all the coverup, lies, and ignorance it’s getting buried.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl

Hehe, I made that.


----------



## Doc

Democrats have chosen ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102027
> 
> Hehe, I made that.



Thanks!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Thanks!



Here's another..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

White Liberals


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama committed treason


----------



## Doc

How does Muller know?


----------



## Doc

I am not a smart man .....


----------



## Doc

OMG   This is TRUE!!!!!   I hope you are sitting down.


----------



## Doc

Hollywood Democrats ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Didn’t care . . .


----------



## Doc

Another Obama first!!!   
Obama is the reason for Trump derangement syndrome.


----------



## pirate_girl

I watched a clip of The View last night with Judge Jeanine as the guest.
Whoopi turned it into a Trump hatefest.

Apparently after Whoopi said I'm done, she followed Judge Jeanine backstage and told her to get the f*ck out of my building.
Her building?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

Are you enjoying the show?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102076



   No, they are sand in the axles of democracy!!
                                     Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Russians . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liar, liar . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2020 running shoes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not my president . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Cough! Cough!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102126
> 
> Cough! Cough!



Cough! Cough! Cough!


----------



## Doc

The Tolerant Left


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Originals . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberal Quarantine . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can you imagine. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All I’m saying. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All of the 2016. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Putin can’t be trusted . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What did we talk about . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary wearing her tent.


----------



## Doc

I hope this is true ....


----------



## Doc

Pathetic Media


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pregnant?


----------



## mla2ofus

If she's pregnant the child will be the spawn of the devil.
                                    Mike


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spends 40 years . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump Derangement Syndrome


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Influence the Election?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrat vs Radical Islam


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What's that you were saying, Killery?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Spends 40 years . . .



You're repeating Jim.
I made that one myself yesterday in imgflip meme generator when I posted it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You're repeating Jim.
> I made that one myself yesterday in imgflip meme generator when I posted it.




Sorry. My political pics directory has over 6,000photos and sometimes I lose track of where each of them came from. :


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Sorry. My political pics directory has over 6,000photos and sometimes I lose track of where each of them came from. :



I tend to delete after I post them here.
Course my gallery on this phone is a bit difficult  to see too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I tend to delete after I post them here.


guess I should thin them out although at times I enjoy going through them again



pirate_girl said:


> Course my gallery on this phone is a bit difficult  to see too.



Same here. I use an ipad for the forums and pictures. Over the years the screen on my phone has shrunk.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> guess I should thin them out although at times I enjoy going through them again
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I use an ipad for the forums and pictures. Over the years the screen on my phone has shrunk.


Unless I edit and rename mine, half the time I don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How about this one?


----------



## Doc

Watching CNN for facts


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Somewhere in Seattle...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is what's wrong with this country.


----------



## Doc

Whoopi Fucking Goldberg can say anything and will not get fired.   "Sand Nigger"


----------



## Doc

And then the liberals ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco For The People . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Watch out. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There is no substitute . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More effective method . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Helsinki hyperbole . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And then . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Socialism . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Session's original recusal was in itself a disgrace, but his continued silence as the mountain of corruption, conflicts of interest, political bias, and evidence of unhinged hatred within the Mueller investigation grows more and more undeniable EVERY DAY, leaves only one conclusion...

Jeff Sessions is a friggin' COWARD! He's the only person in the Department of Justice that can step forward and hold Rosenstein and Mueller accountable for their actions and he's doing NOTHING!

Other countries may be trying to 'influence' our elections, but JEFF SESSIONS' inactions are the single, greatest threat in undermining the results of our election process.

Trump's biggest mistake so far is selecting Sessions to be AG.


----------



## Doc

Rosanne vs Whoopie: Double Standard


----------



## Doc

Security Clearances


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FISA Court . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tweet!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The View . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

meep, meep


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Musk tweets!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#metoo for dummies . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You say . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The FBI . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump Derangement Syndrome . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FBI A Subsidiary of the Clinton Campaign


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102304



Thank you.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Today’s Branco . . .


----------



## Doc

Socialism ...


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> The View . . .


I always wondered why it was called a Whoopi Cushion.
Now we know


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102321



No worries.  Just proudly plant your feet in front of them wearing a MAGA hat, eating a pop tart to look like a gun, and they will run away.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Leftist eye exam...


----------



## Doc

Susan Rice worth 50 million!!!!!

According to my math calculations at $172,000 per year to make $50,000,000 she would have to have worked 291 years! Where did the rest of the money come from? Insider trading? Lobbyists payoffs??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

All men are pigs ....


----------



## Doc

How come ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LMAO   Love this.


----------



## Doc

Obama Aug 2013 ...Cooperating with Russia is a good thing.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Putin’s Puppet . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, I made that lol


----------



## Doc

Yup


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary Clinton's lie detector test ...


----------



## Doc

Electoral College Explanation


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

The difference between 4.1 and 1.4


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Legal and illegal in California.


----------



## Doc

George Soros 2014 interview


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Are they sure they thwarted the LSD dump? How else could the craziness coming out of LA be explained?


----------



## Doc

To argue with a person who has .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not your parents’ Democrat party . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

What he said ^^^ lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, I made that.


----------



## Doc

TRUE IMO


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ok, one more then I'll stop.
Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Trump with a straw


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A recap of this past week:


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Trump with a straw


 
 Mueller will be soon asking for more investigators to seize this opportunity to find a crime.

If it can be proven that it was, in fact, a plastic straw, then this could mean the end of the Trump Presidency. In other words, this could be the last straw before impeachment.


----------



## nixon

FrancSevin said:


> Mueller will be soon asking for more investigators to seize this opportunity to find a crime.
> 
> If it can be proven that it was, in fact, a plastic straw, then this could mean the end of the Trump Presidency. In other words, this could be the last straw before impeachment.



There’s also an unsubstatiated rumor that the straw came from the Lenin First Revoluntionary Factory for Peaceful Coexistence and Soft Drink Accessories Cooperative ,and that it was made with petroleum products from Kazakstan . . . 
Could be big for CNN !


----------



## JimVT

nixon said:


> There’s also an unsubstatiated rumor that the straw came from the Lenin First Revoluntionary Factory for Peaceful Coexistence and Soft Drink Accessories Cooperative ,and that it was made with petroleum products from Kazakstan . . .
> Could be big for CNN !



Russians get blamed almost as much as trump.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Two Americas . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What you’re seeing . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Self help books . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not going anywhere . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The real problem ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Osama . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Demecratic Party . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What can you not understand? . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This November . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Watch This!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Strong economy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blue Wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Miss Me Yet?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kennedy Vacancy . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Oops, I'm empty lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

Takes a knee ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What was that you said??


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, they just keep rollin' in.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102554



You forgot the “Batshit Crazy” category. Mad Maxine and Frederica Wilson.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> You forgot the “Batshit Crazy” category. Mad Maxine and Frederica Wilson.


All you have to do is ask...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> All you have to do is ask...
> 
> 
> View attachment 102558


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Both sides of their ass . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More straws . . .  (Hope I don’t duplicate something already posted  )


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Even more straws . . .


----------



## Doc

Obama's term more like a crime spree


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Fresh off the meme generator..


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

That is funny, Bill!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This time it will work .....


----------



## pirate_girl

And you know it kills them


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Accosted?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Presidents . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sick of my tax dollars . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teddy Roosevelt . . .


----------



## Doc

Obama Treason


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To the good old days . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sons . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unfit to print. . .


----------



## Doc

Strawless cup for CA libs


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> Strawless cup for CA libs



   let's not let Seattle or Starbucks off the hook either!!
 Mike


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Roger Waters.
Really now.
We don't care what you think.
Besides, David Gilmour IS, was and always be the man, voice and instrument of Pink Floyd.
Now shut up.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The Modern Socialist


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OMG! CNN just committed an Act of journalism…


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> The Modern Socialist


And if any of them see this ... they won't get it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is one of the FUNNIEST videos I’ve ever seen! :th_lmao: -

NO WONDER progressives were so shocked after all this BS from the MSM!


tr posted a link to Summertime Blues in another thread and a link to this video showed up in the sidebar.
A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=G87UXIH8Lzo"]FUNNIEST TRUMP CAN'T WIN COMPILATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another one. 

NBC 2016 Election Night - Highlights - The Is Priceless!
A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pe52Tpjo3AE"]NBC 2016 Election Night - Highlights - The Is Priceless! - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper

I can't wait to see this at 100%......


----------



## pirate_girl

This is so bad.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102693



Cook County?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters   Crook


----------



## Doc

Be a real shame if this picture of Mueller meeting with Viktor Yanukovych went viral


----------



## Doc

NFL Kneelers ....


----------



## Doc

Norman Mattoon Thomas Quote from 1944 on Socialism


----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> This is one of the FUNNIEST videos I’ve ever seen! :th_lmao: -
> 
> NO WONDER progressives were so shocked after all this BS from the MSM!
> 
> 
> tr posted a link to Summertime Blues in another thread and a link to this video showed up in the sidebar.
> A
> FUNNIEST TRUMP CAN'T WIN COMPILATION - YouTube



   Now that's truly funny!! That is chock full of the causes of TDS/TAD!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Chicago Police: No more sirens ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tech got your tongue? . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Enough to feed Rosie O'Donnell for 7 days ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102731



Like this?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, just like dat!


----------



## Doc

Hillary meltdown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=nfZRtO62RH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=nfZRtO62RH4

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lxPE0Tou1A"]MASSIVE MELTDOWN - HILLARY CLINTON - MATT LAUER - MUST SEE!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Mexico just elected ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ohio stays red . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New TOS . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Press . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Opposition Research 2016 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Want a lollipop?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Driving Miss Feinstein . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Straws ...

THE NEXT TIME SOMEONE SHAMES YOU FOR USING A PLASTIC STRAW, SHOW THEM THIS
By Kevin Ryan

More and more restaurants in America are banning straws. They were targeted after a 2015 video of a straw lodged in a sea turtle’s nose went viral and brought attention to the problem of plastic pollution in the oceans. 

But straws in America are not the problem. 9 million tons of plastic are estimated to enter the ocean each year, some of which breaks down into micro-plastics and leech into the stomachs and flesh of sea creatures. Just 0.6% of that comes from America. And straws account for just 0.02% of American plastic waste.

Meaning U.S. straws account for 0.00012% of the problem.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Best trolling prank ever!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

#switchtodecaf


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Now I'm really done with the NFL.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Bam!

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Zuccerberg . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Straws, again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Collusion, obstruction . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Presidential Seal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Opposition to,Pelosi . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Terror, Inc . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The red ink wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hear Ye, Hear Ye . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Climate change . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just woke up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kamala Harris . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102789




ban fire???/
last night I heard of a movement to regulate or ban "matches." Yeah, that'll help


Can you say "Bic Lighter?"

Can you imagine life in Californian without pot smoke?


----------



## Doc

Tim Tebow vs NFL Kneelers ...


----------



## Doc

Cortez and real Socialism


----------



## Doc

The NFL died of Colin Cancer ...


----------



## Doc

Michael Moore tweet from 2013
  This tweet didn't age well.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Gun control candidate ....

http://thefederalist.com/2018/08/13...andidate-charged-shooting-campaign-treasurer/


----------



## Doc

China Collusion


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Gun control candidate ....
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2018/08/13...andidate-charged-shooting-campaign-treasurer/


If we were to make up a story like this no one would believe it!   Another instance of "Do as I say, not as I do!" from the Left.


As an aside we must always remember, and help others know, the fact that all of the mass shootings our country has suffered have several things in common, one of those things being that they were *all* committed by Democrats, or the children of Democrats.  I wonder why the MSM isn't all over this part of the story.  (Okay, that last sentence is hyperbole.  We all really _know_ why.)


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102863


Thanks!  It's not been a good day and I needed that laugh!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Tim Tebow vs NFL Kneelers ...



Tim Teebow is a white Christian from a working class family.  Colin is a privileged black snowflake from an elitist family of wealth.

 Does that not answer the question?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

God I love our President


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> God I love our President
> 
> View attachment 102903



I’m assuming she didn’t get her Birthday Wish?


----------



## Doc

Cops take a knee


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Peter Fonda is making sure that Jane Fonda is not the only known libtard idiot in the Fonda family.


----------



## Doc

Jane Fonda Lilly Tomlin and Dolly Parton doing 9 to 5 sequel.   I would have thought Dolly had better taste than to work with Jane Fonda AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Doc

Hard to believe ....some one actually made he pregnant.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Male privilege and the cute dress ....


----------



## Doc

New NFL Mouthguard


----------



## Doc

The original Go Fund Me


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN Soup . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

In the last 24 hours . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Chelsea Clinton being groomed ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Socialism ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It doesn’t matter how many resources . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hitler vs Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Strzok . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another one?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Twitter double standard . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103014




beep, beep!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He’s GOT A STRAW! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Were the last 4 Presidents even trying?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Technical Difficulties . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama donated none of his salary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My principles are greater than clearances . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill of Rights, democratic version . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Mark Wahlberg.
Hunk, patriot.
Yum!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

What did Socialists . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He Alone, Who Owns the Youth, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Empire killed 20 million . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Has Anyone seen these Two?


----------



## Doc

If we can kill national pride ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

3 Phases of Muslim Immigration


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103102



:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> If we can kill national pride ....



This has been variously attributed to Goff (a neo-Nazi), Lenin, and Stalin.  In truth, no one can precisely pinpoint its origin, as it can fit nearly any "progressiveist" ideology.  What is clear is that it does not work nearly as well as advertised or this country would have abandoned the democratic republic form long ago!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103102


:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Dems


----------



## Doc

In the twisted mind of a liberal ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103137
> 
> View attachment 103138


This whole thing has to be incredibly difficult for you.  Remember that these people are just that - _people_ and nothing more.  Contrary to what they and their ilk would like you to believe they are no more in touch with the divine than anyone else, and their moral superiority is a myth ... as these cases clearly show.  And there is, unfortunately from your perspective, a lot of history of priestly sexual misdeeds.

A Catholic friend from my college days did his Masters research on medieval architecture and found what he first thought was an uplifting example of Church outreach:  all over Europe there was a pattern of a monastery being in close proximity to a convent, with an orphanage somewhere very near.  Clearly these people were doing the Good Works of their 'calling'.

Unfortunately, he was a very good researcher.  As the data accumulated it became clear that there were more orphans than could accounted for from the locals.  The records that he could find showed beyond doubt that the waifs came from the convent, and were fathered by, well, the Fathers.  He never published any of this as it was after all incidental to his paper, and he still considers himself a Catholic, but he looks at the church's personnel differently than most.

I need to see if I can locate him; his take on this should be quite interesting.


----------



## Doc

Jerry Brown certifiably insane


----------



## Doc

Venezuela Socialism


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Venezuela Socialism



That about sums it up.  So much potential wasted.  Pity.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Books!


----------



## Doc

Did you know ...


----------



## Doc

Maxine, The lab called ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Maybe misplaced... ?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh3Yz3PiXZw"]Alternative Math | Short Film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Running of the bulls . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

We can laugh at the one above but even I can remember when a dollar would get yea two gallons....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Back pedal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You've Gotta Love Millennials - Micah Tyler

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=hLpE1Pa8vvI"]You've Gotta Love Millennials - Micah Tyler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Herman Cain on animal crackers being free of their cages ....


----------



## Doc

Judges on the NFL kneeling issue.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Congressional fund to pay off sexual harassment claims


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hey Dems, how about rooting for America for a change ....


----------



## pirate_girl

How liberals make me feel.



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9cFHAJ5asMk#searching


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Journalism 101


----------



## Doc

Scientist Discover Dog with ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One of the things . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who needs oil . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For a reduced sentence . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ceme on guys . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

America was never great . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Lizzie has done and said enough to earn our disdain that fake quotes such as this are not needed ... and they diminish the very *real* things for which I despise her. 


Doc said:


> Elizabeth Warren


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bill Clinton paid Paula Jones


----------



## pirate_girl

Not too many fresh toons out there so..
Well actually here is the President being "fresh"..


----------



## Doc

I named my jeep Elizabeth Warren ....


----------



## Doc

Brennan Communist


----------



## Doc

American Gun Owners


----------



## Doc

If she was killed with an AR-15


----------



## Doc

White Privilege


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Muller not happy with election results ....


----------



## Doc

Manafort vs Al Sharpton


----------



## Doc

Greatest threat to America ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

In Memory of John McCain


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> American Gun Owners


If one were to read the writings of the Founders, they would understand....; * THAT WAS THE PLAN ALL ALONG!
*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elmer Dud . . .


----------



## Doc

Seeing the similarities


----------



## Doc

What a disappointment ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Seeing the similarities


Day-umm!  Those eyes are scary than Charlies! 







Edit:  I hope everyone here recognized Charles Manson.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> American Gun Owners


If TSHTF and some entity decides to disarm us all, they're going to make a lot of progress for the first few days; we're not going to do to well resisting when we are one and they are many and a lot of us will likely die - a lot of them as well but they're going to outnumber us.  The confiscation will not begin to stop until we band together as an unorganized militia, which will have its own problems; we're a fiercely independent lot, mostly unused to taking orders and almost totally ignorant of military operations.  It takes a different mindset to be able to sacrifice territory - and personnel - in order to allow for victories later.  And beyond fighting, which is relatively easy, there are the problems of intelligence and logistics which are quite complicated.  We will need the expertise of ex-military people, business owners, and undercover-experienced cops and even with that we'll be forever behind the curve.

I hope we can pull off the militia thing if it ever becomes necessary ... and I hope it never does! 



Edit:  I see I forgot to mention one of the big reasons we would have problems with a resistance movement:  reprisals.  War, even guerilla war, is difficult when the enemy rounds up and publicly executes scores of civilians every time they are hit by the rebels - and the number executed drastically increases every time such a reprisal is deemed necessary.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bamby said:


> In Memory of John McCain




I love this one every time it shows up.  And for a change a cartoonist got the timing right on changed song lyrics:  the Beach Boys could sing that without having to juggle the phrasing one iota!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

This is the whole issue to the entire problem. Our battle is with with a population of Godless, immoral, self centered liberals who are seeking to legitimatize their immoral practices.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

And Just like that


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> And Just like that



Of course they did. That "Fallen Veteran," Senator John McCain, was one of them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just sayin'...


----------



## nixon

Run Joe, run ! Please !


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Just sayin'...
> View attachment 103347



Yea, one is married to Hillary and the other is married to Milania.  Nuff said!!!


----------



## Doc

Optimist Pessimist ...


----------



## Doc

Debating a Dem in 2018 ....


----------



## nixon

I can’t help but to smile everytime I see one of these things ... Winning !


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103382


 Yep!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

This is one of the greatest cartoons ever by an outstanding political cartoonist.  This one is a classic (4 years old but still relevant ) and says it all about the lunacy and idiocy of the left.

Simply outstanding.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103411



I still like that fact.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Crime for Nixon but okay for Obama????   BS


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Inflation . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary and Feinstein  ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New York Times . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary at 25 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Hillary at 25 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

THANK YOU!


----------



## Doc

Hey Hey ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.imagine . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tax Racism . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you want to help . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

DNC Donations . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Silencing John Brennan


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kanavaugh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump Garage


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It takes 6 months . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes please.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yes please.
> View attachment 103484


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103471



Still less than 50%?  Darn, I need to buy a few more ... and ammo, too!


----------



## pirate_girl

Clinton gettin' his gawk on at Aretha's service.
Man his eyes were all over Ariana Grande..
Then suddenly..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Impeachment . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MSM . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mike Rowe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Twitter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s a National Embarrassment . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Put a man on the moon . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No person should hold power . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is Natalia . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN Fake News again . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Just sayin'..


----------



## pirate_girl

From my Twitter page.


----------



## Doc

Real life Al Bundy....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

Post #7069 says it all!!!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Okay, Okay, Okay, Okay, ...


----------



## Doc

Nike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

HOLD MY BEER . . .

(Also posted in Nike thread)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Nike Obit


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Objection sustained . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

President Trump's unemployment rate so low ...


----------



## Doc

Unbelievable.  Somehow they value one life as more important than the other and give one the permission to murder the other if they so choose.   INSANE  Who in their right mind would vote for such a law?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Donald Trump Jr.
He's really funny on instagram and Twitter.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Corey Booker Spartacus NOT


----------



## Doc

Not to be outdone by Nike .....


----------



## Doc

Toon I wish were true.

It's a total HOAX.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m here to get the truth . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Carefully considered . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Professional protestor for hire . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

just did it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TICKETS, TICKETS, GET YOUR TICKETS HERE!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Confirmation hearings . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Totally reasonable . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Training puppies!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Am Sparticus!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Watching the Democrats ....


----------



## emceeghee

Doc said:


> Watching the Democrats ....












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Hillary: Delete Everything ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## emceeghee

Doc said:


> Hillary: Delete Everything ....





What an idiot doesn’t she know you can’t DELETE anything. Oh yeah it’s there and the right person can find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emceeghee

But what do I know ?- maybe the right person knows how to delete everything 
That has ever been on a screen- or a hard drive, router, server a cloud ... etc

Surely the brain drain has figured that out!! - 

The spirit of ingenuity!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emceeghee

nixon said:


> View attachment 103759





Yea I get it. It’s personal for u.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Believe in something . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Are you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am part . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Right vs left . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cory Booker . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

and just like that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Batch of RBG’s . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unemployment is so low . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We should give babies numbers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A correction . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emceeghee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

History Lesson for today ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Nike stock is going down faster than .....


----------



## Doc

Corey Booker-ism


----------



## pirate_girl

Yet another reason to boycott Nike.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

Bringing BO out of mothballs just tips the dim's hand as to how desperate they are for this election. You'll see real desperation when blamery and or bill hits the campaign trail.
 Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama: Typical Dem


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama blamed Bush for failure but now takes credit for Trumps success.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FREE AT LAST!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is one of Branco’s BEST!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

In the news today ....


----------



## Doc

Dear Snoopy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## emceeghee

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103816
> 
> View attachment 103817
> 
> View attachment 103818



Nah. I ain’t never doing it again!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Uh Oh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hurricane checklists . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama should get credit . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of hurricanes.. if the current storm turns for the worse and makes landfall, I know someone who may get sent away again for relief towing of vehicles again.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just bark at it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who Trump represents . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I AM NOTTHATSMARTICUS . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Speaking of hurricanes.. if the current storm turns for the worse and makes landfall, I know someone who may get sent away again for relief towing of vehicles again.



Isn’t that “Same song, second verse”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama now Taking credit for ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Who Trump represents . . .


Shouldn't there be a pin or marker of some kind representing all of their Dearly Departed Chicago voters?


----------



## emceeghee

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103799
> 
> View attachment 103800



Even though it was 4 years ago.... I said the same from day one
And I say it now. .... that was a shell game on a need to know protocol and 
And no one will EVER know what really sparked it and fucked up on purpose...the delays, communications etc. Small sacrifices that’s what they call it.... and don’t you ever think the powers that be are above considering it as such. 

It’s a patronizing use of power. (The good of the country, the good of the world, humanity ,etc. ) THEY whoever THEY are were the choreographers.

The tip off was the communications— I smelled a rat on that one.  NO WAY DID OUR MILITARY NOT HAVE THE ABILITY TO PROVIDE SPLIT SECOND INTEL.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Obama me me me me me me me .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Kevin, my fellow Farcebook memer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103884


That's Alejandro Villanueva. Starting offensive tackle for the Steelers.

A very patriotic and well respected man.  A US Army Captain and Ranger.  Did 3 tours in Afghanistan.


----------



## Doc

Yup!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Noticing a pattern ...


----------



## Doc

And don't forget ...Crazy eyes!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The cartoonist who drew this of Serena Williams has been now called a racist.
I don't see it that way.
She had a hissy fit during the Open.
That's all I see.


----------



## Doc

...Kaepernick Hypocrite


----------



## Doc

Eloquent lies or Crude truths?

Give me Crude ...especially when he does what he says.


----------



## Doc

If things are so bad ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Of course , to even consider this to be possible , you have to believe Madam Pantsuit even has a soul . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The hurricane..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## FrancSevin

*Trending: *Border Crossings Rise Just As 39 Million SSN’s Are Swiped
You can see more A.F. Branco Cartoons at his website Comically Incorrect.


----------



## Doc

I-95 North to Richmond.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

WOW


----------



## pirate_girl

Damn!


----------



## Doc

Dumb and Dumber ..


----------



## pirate_girl

This is bad, but whatever..
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

He got banned from Facebook a while ago.
Grrr
He's speaking of Alex Jones


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Defination of Insanity - Expecting a different result next time


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fear . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Quit riding my coattails . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Greening the land . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump met with Russian Nuclear Submarine Captain!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good to see . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The only thing we have to fear . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kava-gnaw


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All the instruments . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama is my co-pilot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If things are so bad . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jt5sEJMBGg"]Captain KIRK Mocks Al Sharpton for misspelling Aretha Franklin's song as R-E-S-P-I-C-T - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## road squawker

Doc said:


> I-95 North to Richmond.



Doc, don't know where you got that pic from, but, it is not I 95 in Richmond. it is Rita in 1995,


https://www.quora.com/Why-wasnt-Houston-evacuated-since-the-storm-was-seen-coming


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

That Nike meme generator website is so busy you can't even get to it.

I was gonna have some fun with this one.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama is still lying about Benghazi and the heroes he called a "bump in the road".


----------



## Doc

Breaking News: Muller released Photographic proof President Trump met with a Russian agent during the 2016 election.   Pictures do not lie.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sounds justifiable to me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Juvenile fiction . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The problem is simple . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Believe in something . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Rosenbergs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Naomi Osaka . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tootin my own horn . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Believe in something . . .



I LIKE IT!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> I LIKE IT!



I’m there, at least the empty wallet part!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104008




So the Hurricane isn’t Trumps fault after all?  Those shoe salesmen did it?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Media spin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Storms . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Good Things Come To Those Who Wait


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

He used to work for CNN . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump didn’t build that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Handmaid’s Tale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you don’t stop lying . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meep, meep, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Air Kapernicks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

THINK!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Capitalism vs Socialism . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

High cost . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> The Handmaid’s Tale . . .



Praised be.
Blessed be the day.

Sorry just kidding.
I am a fan of the series.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104168


 :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wages . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jessee Jackson . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Libnutz . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stick to the script . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They’re not really after me . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Wages . . .


Hate to always be the wet blanket here, but ...

https://www.factcheck.org/2015/01/congressional-pensions-update/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> Hate to always be the wet blanket here, but ...
> 
> https://www.factcheck.org/2015/01/congressional-pensions-update/



Thanks!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This Political Storm . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Magic Wand . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104195



Nice Photoshop job!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Passing Wind


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Politics . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wedgie . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Makeup . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Omg that's hilarious!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mla2ofus

mtntopper, that is priceless!!
Mike


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104253


Sorry, Donald, that's the wrong picture.  You're supposed to hang the one of the "witch".  The one you have there just _rhymes _ with witch!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Starring “Primadonna”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

"I Knew It" ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We did not reject Hillary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How are you feeling Judge?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just say yes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The evils of Capitalism . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Senator Kristen Gillibrand . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t always accuse . . .


----------



## Melensdad

After a long wait, my day has finally arrived


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> After a long wait, my day has finally arrived



CONGRATULATIONS!

Who would have thunk?

Your very own day!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> After a long wait, my day has finally arrived



Coffee?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Just say yes . . .


Are you _sure_?  Really sure?  Because it certainly *seems* to be a lifestyle for morons and leftists!    Oh, wait ... that's redundant, isn't it?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary is no exception . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Cpappaqua Witch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

James Woods locked out of twitter for posting this meme 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ce...hat-violated-rules/ar-AAAxeXW?ocid=spartanntp

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I know Facebook . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rose has accused Jack . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

White Supremists . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bread goes in . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have a right to be believed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#MAGA


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The face you make . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

All women should be believed.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

NO WAY . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Victorias Secret . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What am I doing here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Climate Anthem . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Senate Witch Trials . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not prepared to testify . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New evidence just in from Russia . . .


----------



## Doc

Breaking News ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Kavanaugh caught naked with 3 nurses!!!


----------



## Doc

No surprise here.


----------



## Doc

Imagine the meltdown ....


----------



## Doc

Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn, Trump Supporters


----------



## Doc

Ford's lawyer spotted with Hillary!


----------



## JimVT

Doc said:


> Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn, Trump Supporters



fake 
a picture of the same with nothing on the shirts is in bing images.


----------



## Doc

Damn.   Thanks for correcting.


----------



## Doc

If I am to believe a woman just because she's a woman ....


----------



## Doc

Bikers for Trump    

(I hope and pray this is true)


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

The pictures is becoming clearer ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Kavanaugh caught naked with 3 nurses!!!



Darn you Doc, I had that one waiting in the files.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bill Clinton: Lowest of the Low ...how the hell can he say this with a straight face?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Bill Clinton: Lowest of the Low ...how the hell can he say this with a straight face?



Yup.
Saw that on Facebook.
Surely there must be a joke to come with it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Here are the women that were called liars by Hillary. ?
I guess only women that come out against a Republican are to be believed with zero credibility and zero proof.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...









​
If Dr. Ford acquired a degree in Clinical Psychology, she should demand a refund.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Democratic Party Playbook . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I never thought . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To help you remember . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The New Yorker . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Canadian Border Jumper . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Vegetarians . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not saying Hillary is ugly . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meanwhile on another episode of the View . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t smell anything . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Word of the day - July . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

She went to ten gang-rape parties . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dixon Diaz . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Socrates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Every woman has the right . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Every survivor . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If dueling . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#metoo . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We believe her. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Evidence . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Just Remember ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lie Cheat and Steal ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Truth on Ford's fear of flying ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

George Strait is the latest entertainer caught up in sexual misconduct. Emmylou Hayes has come forward accusing the singer of stalking and sexual harassment. According to Strait it happened way back in third grade and attorneys for Miss Hayes say in Straits own words,”pink dress matching bow and ponytail” lead to reasonable assumption of stalking. Further there is confusion as to who actually kissed who on the school bus. The twist in the case is the infamous “check yes or no” note after Strait admitted to chasing Emmylou around the playground across the monkey bars to the merry go round.There are those who question Miss Hayes’ motives after staying silent for so long.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

First time ever Graham got his ball back from his wife's purse and was allowed to use them in the Senate!


----------



## pirate_girl

https://twitter.com/JoyceKohTV/status/1045738009667280898?s=20

Grassley - because of the 2 hr rule, we are adjourned.
Feinstein- wut? 
Grassley - the 2 hr rule!
Hisssss


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104526



In my experience, starting in the mid-60s with an audited forensics course at WIU, polygraph results should be considered totally unreliable for any purpose whatsoever!   Crying, nervous tics, fearfulness about the test itself ... there are many reasons why erroneous results are reported.  And contrary to what people would have us believe, they are quite easy to beat, even if the testee is *not* a pathological liar!  All it takes is a smattering of knowledge about how the machine works and a quick Google search will supply that.  That is the reason they are not considered submittal evidence in court.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Kavanaugh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Even more Kavanaugh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kavanaugh again . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kavanaugh memes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Kavanaugh memes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

America, before, now . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Darth Vader . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flake is a FLAKE!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Senate Judiciary Committee . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Scales of Justice . . .


----------



## Doc

Democrat Women ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

She sure is making a name for herself ....


----------



## Doc

Trump, a President so great ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Archie Bunker ....


----------



## Doc

10 minutes after


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Any females that went to school . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fake hornets nest . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The forest was shrinking . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Occupy Wall Street . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can you spot the difference . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Epipens . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

God this holiday sucks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There are only . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you turn off the news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Time to trade . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A President . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Y’all got any more . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Every woman’s nightmare . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guilty even if proven innocent . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Only in America ...


----------



## Doc

All I said was ....


----------



## Doc

How to tell if a woman is mad at you ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Day one ....


----------



## Doc

Why do you need a gun?


----------



## Doc

The first car built with common core math is here.


----------



## Doc

We are a nation of ....


----------



## Doc

Hello FBI ....


----------



## Doc

The Real Problem 
(I know this has been posted before but with mid terms coming up it bears repeating ...)


----------



## Doc

You can't fix stupid ...


----------



## Doc

Richard Blumenthal low life.  Part of the swamp.


----------



## Doc

Blasey Ford and cell phone claim ...


----------



## Doc

While I do not believe Flake and mastermind should ever be in the same sentence ....I suspect this is accurate.


----------



## Doc

Things that make you go Hmmmmm

The Safeway store that Blasey Ford claims to have gone to in 1982 after the attempted rape, didn’t open until 1986


----------



## Doc

And now this on the third accuser of Brett Kavanaugh ....


----------



## Doc

Who's in favor?

I am!!!


----------



## Doc

The Obama years, 8 years of ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

She never said that.  She has done enough truly despicable things in her lifetime; we don't need to waste our time with made-up "quotes".  Her spot in Hell has been reserved for decades. I just wish she'd hurry up and make the trip!


jim slagle said:


> Jane Fonda . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> She never said that.  She has done enough truly despicable things in her lifetime; we don't need to waste our time with made-up "quotes".  Her spot in Hell has been reserved for decades. I just wish she'd hurry up and make the trip!



It’s gone.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Like most Ford's .....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Like most Ford's .....



:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kavanaugh . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Kavanaugh . . .


----------



## Doc

I have a hard time believing this survey ...I mean who in their right mind would pick Anthony Weiner or Bill Clinton?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Someone call the FBI


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

She is the one that ambushed Sen Flake


----------



## Doc

Obama drinking alcohol and doing drugs in High School and college okay?


----------



## Doc

If Kavanaugh could ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

POSTED ON OCTOBER 2, 2018 BY JOHN HINDERAKER IN BRETT KAVANAUGH, SUPREME COURT

RAMIREZ ON THE SUPREME COURT

https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2018/10/ramirez-on-the-supreme-court.php

Michael Ramirez is America’s foremost editorial cartoonist. More important, he is a warrior in the fight for freedom. On top of that, he is amazingly prolific. Some of Michael’s most recent cartoons  http://michaelpramirez.com/presumption-of-guilt.html  deal with the Democrats’ disgraceful smearing of Judge Kavanaugh. 

Memo to Mitch McConnell: let’s make it happen!


----------



## Doc

Obama HS and College years


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To whoever sent me the ricin . ..


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> To whoever sent me the ricin . ..



:th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> To whoever sent me the ricin . ..



Wouldn't surprise me at all.  That's one tough sumbitch right there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Our lovely first Lady in Ghana.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Moving the goalposts . . .


----------



## Doc

Democrats new symbol ....


----------



## Doc

Christine Blasey  Ford wants us to believe ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dean Wormer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Flag . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Florence, SC . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Believe in Something . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Give me my money . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Presidental Alert!


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> The Flag . . .



That is terribly sad ... and becoming quite accurate, I'm afraid.


----------



## pirate_girl

Juan Romero, the hotel busboy who sprung to the aid of Robert F. Kennedy the day he was gunned down in Los Angeles in 1968, has died of a heart attack, family members say.
He was 68.
17 years old in that very famous photo.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Our Main Issue . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Presidential Alerts . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Avenatti is my favorite.


----------



## Doc

Actors Union would be the perfect place ...


----------



## Doc

You tell em James Woods!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104833



Priceless!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Priceless!



That’s the word!


----------



## Doc

I thought Malcolm X was a racist bigot, but he nailed this ....but I suspect he was thinking the media would do it for the Repubs not the Dems..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Feinstein on FBI Kavanaugh report


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Journalism 101 . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry Democrats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Crucifixion of Kavanaugh . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Judging people . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone else notice .  .  .


----------



## nixon

One from the “way back machine “ ... 

Even though it doesn’t belong in this sub forum ,I’m betting it’s still a current condition .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104835



I couldn't help but notice the copy almost covering her open cleavage. But then I'm an evil privileged white guy.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104854


Oh, the irony!!    :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

See!  He’s Partisan!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

I could get behind this movement ....


----------



## Doc

Falsely accused men ....


----------



## Doc

Ms. Murkowski being brow beaten by Ms. Feinstein. She voted no in this preliminary. What made her sell out her party?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is my story . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Refiled his drink a THIRD TIME!


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Refiled his drink a THIRD TIME!


 
 So now Kavanaugh is accused of abusing COKE  ,,,cocaine coke????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The Devil's Triangle:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So much here. The unhinged pursuer. Her glossy preprinted sign with the union label.  (Trust me, it's there.) Uncivil, nasty rage. In contrast, Senator Graham's smile.  And the tie adjustment, compared to the unkempt wild shrieker.   And between the two, thank God, the law (for now at least).

https://pjmedia.com/blog/liveblogevent/live-blog-92/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Drinking beer?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Timeline . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One day . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The hell with twitter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Something to ponder . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It didn’t work. What now . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Even the cats love the President.
Thanks Dennis!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

More..


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry, I'm fresh out of toons.
#MAGA 
Until tomorrow..


----------



## Doc

GOP Kegger!!!


----------



## Doc

If you call me from a private number ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> GOP Kegger!!!



I'll be there


----------



## Doc

Those poor cats ....


----------



## Doc

Senators against Kavanaugh that ignored Lies and DNA evidence against Bill Clinton.....


----------



## Doc

.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We sure got Kavanaugh!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Table for two . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Calendar expert . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jeff Flaked . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well Bye . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

D. I. L. D. O. S.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rethink?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Used Ford for sale . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> .....




Melissa Click - Poster Girl for Leftist Irrational Inconsistency

She taught journalism at the University of Missouri, and was sacked for demanding "some muscle" to help her prevent _real_ journalists from covering a campus protest she helped organize.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

POSTED ON OCTOBER 6, 2018 BY JOHN HINDERAKER IN DEMOCRATS, LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE
HITLER LEARNS THE DEMOCRATS HAVE FAILED TO BLOCK KAVANAUGH

https://www.powerlineblog.com/archi...-democrats-have-failed-to-block-kavanaugh.php

Steve Hayward does a lot of the Hitler videos, but I assume he didn’t create this one, since he hasn’t linked to it. But it’s good: Hitler learns that his Democratic Party allies are failing to block Brett Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court. Enjoy!

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=DjtTjgw_Rxw"]Hitler learns Kavanaugh may be confirmed and his is unhappy - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guilty until proven innocent . . .


----------



## Doc

I'm offended ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> POSTED ON OCTOBER 6, 2018 BY JOHN HINDERAKER IN DEMOCRATS, LAUGHTER IS THE BEST MEDICINE
> HITLER LEARNS THE DEMOCRATS HAVE FAILED TO BLOCK KAVANAUGH
> 
> https://www.powerlineblog.com/archi...-democrats-have-failed-to-block-kavanaugh.php
> 
> Steve Hayward does a lot of the Hitler videos, but I assume he didn’t create this one, since he hasn’t linked to it. But it’s good: Hitler learns that his Democratic Party allies are failing to block Brett Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court. Enjoy!
> 
> A
> Hitler learns Kavanaugh may be confirmed and his is unhappy - YouTube
> A



Dead link.  Video deleted by user.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> Dead link.  Video deleted by user.



That didn’t last very long


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> That didn’t last very long



Maybe this link will last a little longer. 

A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=lkmrgnk3RIc"]Hitler reacts to Kavanaugh confirmation - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Doc

Dems threaten to quit jobs .....


----------



## Doc

If Blasey ford is charged ...


----------



## road squawker

Elections do have consequences.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> If Blasey ford is charged ...



I have been witness in more court cases than I can count.  Three things I learned.

It's OK to piss off the opposing lawyer and their client.  That often works in your favor.

It's never OK to piss off the judge. That never does.

Sometimes the lawyer you pissed off becomes a  judge.  Then you have a problem.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Nutty Professor . . .


----------



## Doc

Voters ....


----------



## Doc

Liberal bullshit.    

Her name is Samantha Ness.

She is a grade school teacher in Minnesota. Her teaching license number is 506745


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Liberal bullshit.
> 
> Her name is Samantha Ness.
> 
> She is a grade school teacher in Minnesota. Her teaching license number is 506745



This one is a writer for Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> This one is a writer for Stephen Colbert.



He has a lifetime appointment to SCOTUS, his wife and daughters love and support him, and more than half the country is happy that he was confirmed.  This does not seem to be the bellwether of a ruined life.  Conversely, what does this ditz have going for her?  That she is a hack that pens what on the Left passes for witty dialogue?  Nonetheless we need to give her kudos for her courage;  she openly admits that she writes at least some of the drivel that Colbert tries to pass off as "comedy". As anyone familiar with addiction knows, admitting you have a problem is the first big step on the road to recovery.

With a lot of support and understanding she may yet be able to become a productive and valued member of society.  We can but hope.


----------



## Doc

We hear from Snoopy ....


----------



## Doc

Schumer Hypocrite.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bigfoot . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New York Times . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Viewed as fair vs are fair . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Justice . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Character Assassination . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Constitution . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I'll leave y'all with this.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 105046



There is a *big* difference:  one is a nasty snake in the grass, while the one on the right is a useful reptile!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sanity?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

VOTE EVERY DEMOCRAT OUT OF OFFICE!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The FBI report . . .


----------



## Doc

ISIS must've lost their funding ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Democrats 'High Standards'


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good smear campaign!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Checking on the Dems . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Party Platform . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Assault on Kavanaugh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blue Wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I scream . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Protesting . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you think this is a meltdown . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats for Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Angry Bunch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Supreme Court . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

How Republicans deny people the right to vote ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

People are poor because of rich people ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco - Superpredator . . .


----------



## Doc

The Scottsboro Boys were a group of 9 black teens, who were convicted in a Democrat State, of rape, in 1931. They were falsely accused of rape by two white women, Ruby Bates & Victoria Price, who said the boys raped them on a train.

In the first set of trials in April 1931, a jury quickly convicted the Scottsboro Boys and sentenced eight of them to death. The boys' lives were DESTROYED. The women later admitted their allegations were FALSE. All of the Scottsboro Boys served prison time. Convictions were overturned and the charges finally dropped in 1937 for 5 of the boys. It would take until 2013 for the state to issue posthumous pardons for the remaining three accused.

When WOMEN LIE, good men DIE.

Oh, what happened to the women who lied? They faded into obscurity, changed their names, married and lived long lives. WITH NO CONSEQUENCES. So, remember this story the next time you hear feminists screaming "WE BELIEVE SURVIVORS."


----------



## pirate_girl

Halloween is coming and she's not our President


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

One thing I love about conservative women ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I suppose some might want to thank her ...but I suspect more might want to let her really know how they feel about her testimony against Kavanaugh.

Blasey Fords address:


----------



## Doc

CNN news condensed ...


----------



## Doc

Uncle Tom Be Mad At Kanye


----------



## Doc

Every morning I wake up ....


----------



## Doc

Make halloween great again ....


----------



## Doc

In 1975


----------



## nixon




----------



## Bamby

Shocking Truthful


----------



## Bamby

Senate To Be Replaced With Room Full Of Monkeys Throwing Feces






WASHINGTON, D.C.—In an emergency, overnight referendum, the American people voted on Thursday to replace the United States Senate with a room full of monkeys throwing feces. The measure passed with 57% of the vote. 22% of voters thought the Senate should be replaced by barking seals, while 17% voted that the replacement should be the pit of venomous snakes from Indiana Jones. 3.97% voted that Senate members be replaced by screaming goats. "About 100 people" voted for the current Senators to keep their jobs, with this tiny voting bloc centered in Washington, D.C.

Highland Ape Rescue out of West Virginia will be teaming up with Cornwell Primate farms to supply hundreds of monkeys and apes to the Senate. The animals will be fed a nutritious mixture of foods that produce easily throwable feces. Protective glass will be put up around the Senate for camera crews to safely film, but anyone being interviewed by the new senators will have to sit in the middle of the poo-flinging octagon, coming under a heavy barrage of projectile excrement. 

“It will be a huge improvement from how things were before,” said ape trainer, Marlena Henwick. “No more 10-12 hour hearings. With these monkeys, all the fecal projectiles will have been flung in under 30 minutes. One and done.”

The recently replaced senators will be placed on display at the National Zoo in Washington, D.C. for families to park attendees to observe and zoologists to study.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Republicans who stay home elect democrats ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Remember those kids ....


----------



## Doc

Hillary: Crybaby


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Time For Civility . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN Debate . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Filling Haley’s Shoes . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

No Civility . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Your entire Country grinds to a halt . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe Biden isn’t allowed in here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That Shack . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And just like that . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I will say one thing. The media wasn't fake yesterday. They didn't try to hide or disguise their racism.


----------



## Doc

Jeff Flake says ...


----------



## Doc

Todays Democrat Party ... The Party of Violence


----------



## Doc

Hitler and Hillary


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mob vs Deplorable . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nice Country . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry he can’t talk right now . . .


----------



## Doc

Kerry committed Treason


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Allegation of misconduct . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Give us back . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Every song is . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi I am Donna Hylton . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nothin is built in America these days . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

An Indian, an African American, and a Mexican . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kayne comes out in support of Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just Watch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They don’t take . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This has to go . . .


----------



## Doc

Hillary: No Power No Civility


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

A coughing fit . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Civility . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t hold up your hand . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So you missed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Justice Kavanaugh . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Amy Barrett . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What is best in life? . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And just like that .. .. ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you think the left is angry now . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

BS Warning .....more of a chance this is false than true, but I can hope it is true and Trump does nothing.  Why not just let Julian do the job?


----------



## Doc

I don't understand ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> BS Warning .....more of a chance this is false than true, but I can hope it is true and Trump does nothing.  Why not just let Julian do the job?



Agreed, just wait and let Julian take a shot at her. If he manages to make a significant dent in her armor Trump can finish her off.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I don't understand ....



Snoopy has always been my favorite!


----------



## Doc

List of activities requiring a photo id that are not racist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Democrats for Trump


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A press that lies to you ....


----------



## Doc

Killary's security clearance ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Everything I don't like ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Slick . ..


----------



## Bamby

One is left wondering if the liberals will have her mummified to hold the position until they can get back into power!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Agreed, just wait and let Julian take a shot at her. If he manages to make a significant dent in her armor Trump can finish her off.




 Agreed!    Let us follow Hillary's advice about the presumption of innocence.  The accusations alone should be enough to put her in an orange pantsuit.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

RBG . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Kavanaugh Bump . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I need a break .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chipping away st the foundations . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Electoral College . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

They just don't make children's books like they used to.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I think I just got sent to Farcebook jail.
Why? 
Because I expressed some expletives on the latter post.
I consider it taking one for the team.
It's no longer funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^ 5 days for calling his Highness Zuckerberg a ***&^^%^&*** .
Wow, they are watching.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ^^^ 5 days for calling his Highness Zuckerberg a ***&^^%^&*** .
> Wow, they are watching.



If you said the same about Trump . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> If you said the same about Trump . . .



Yup.
Piss on them.
I can still use the messenger.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Yup.
> Piss on them.
> I can still use the messenger.



I've an old friend who is teasing me in messenger now.
He even suggested binge watching TV or taking up sudoku


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This might make you smile.    

Stormy Daniels now had to pay Trumps legal fees.


----------



## Doc

Antifa is racist ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hillary not exposed because ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Seeing as recreational marijuana will be legal in Canada tomorrow.......


----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren Pretendian


----------



## Doc

If you don't stop lying ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

HIllary's DNA test shows ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

1/1024th  Navy Seal


----------



## Bamby

In an effort to prove Donald Trump wrong for mocking her so-called  Indian heritage, Elizabeth Warren released the results of a DNA test  showing she has the teeniest smidge of Indian blood.


 So teeny in fact, she falls well below the average among Americans.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Next up . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don Lemon . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Grabbed my butt . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is easy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The left. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deplorables . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This November . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats have given Americans . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Inept . . .


----------



## Doc

If you ever feel uninformed ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> This November . . .



  I haven't seen jeans rolled up in a looooong time!!  Our parents made us do it when they bought us new ones in the Fall so they wouldn't be high waters by spring.
Mike


----------



## Doc

If a fox came to your home ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Seeing as today is the day that marijuana is legal in Canada, this is appropriate.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Rob Reiner Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla

No worries, I'll vote Rob.    I will vote republican.  Hope to keep the lying, cheating democrats out of office.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Diversity is our strength!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emotional support thug . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dems . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

America, a Country so great . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They’re not after me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary, again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t let me die before Nov 6th  . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Questionable facts.
52% of memes stating facts are pulled out of thin air.... or is that 72%?   Might be more like 88% ..that number has a good ring to it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Seeing as today is the day that marijuana is legal in Canada, this is appropriate.


.............


----------



## Doc

Why do you screw guys who can't afford condoms?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Rob Reiner Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla
> 
> No worries, I'll vote Rob.    I will vote republican.  Hope to keep the lying, cheating democrats out of office.


Dear Rob,
I'm definitely going to vote, but it won't be in quite the way you have in mind.    Watch out for that Big Red Wave!


I have been voting for 50 years, each time as a true independent, voting not for a _party_ but for the person who seemed best suited for the office in my opinion - or, the lesser of the evils in many instances.  This year looks to be different; this year I'm strongly considering voting straight Republican.  *Not* out of ideological agreement, mind you ... this is strictly a self defense posture.  The leaders of 2018's Democratic Party are quite reminiscent of 1938's National Socialist Party and that it is truly frightening.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren and Stormy ....


----------



## Doc

Feminists world  ....


----------



## Doc

The Left is far more concerned ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

General Mattis ...


----------



## Doc

So....looking at this group of people seeking asylum in the USA. Right now they are in Mexico.

Let’s look at this logically for a minute.

If they started their walk at Tapachula, MX and went up to Laredo Texas that is 1362 miles

And If......They walked at 2.5 mph non stop everyday it would take them almost 23 days to get to the US border

But they will magically show up just before the mid terms.....

This is a well funded mob by soros to continue to undermine our President and continue to divide our nation....

Soros needs to be held accountable for this...until that happens this chaos will never end.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

There is a message here ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For us canadians.


----------



## Doc

Refugees don't ....


----------



## Doc

Got Warren to take DNA test ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

These refugees lost everything ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Chopped a toon down to make a new avatar.
I'll use it soon.


----------



## Doc

The Media Says ....


----------



## Doc

If he keeps it up he'll be in contention for asshole of the decade and maybe century.


----------



## Doc

Only 5 to 7 percent of Muslims are Extremists ...


----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders and economics ...


----------



## Doc

If 4000 marched to Disney World ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ancestry dot con - Do not axe . . .

More Branco at https://legalinsurrection.com/tag/a-f-branco/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 105626



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

The Left Unhinged Mob


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bamby said:


>


You sure that isn't Toronto 2018?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Caravan heading to US ...


----------



## Doc

Hey Honduras ....


----------



## Doc

If all these people marched in their own country ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Migrants: Only God can stop us ....


----------



## Doc

Why oh why ...


----------



## Doc

Katy Perry, When you take down your walls and open your doors to all you will understand why you are WRONG.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lottery advice ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Lottery advice ...


I love it!

 BTW can you spare $500 bucks?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

LOCK HER UP!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Since the lottery is making headlines...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby, that's the second reddit link you've used today.
I don't see anything but can see the text from it when I use the quote button.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok.. I see it now.


----------



## Bamby

Yea PG when I post it, it appears to be good in the preview but fails to appear when made into a active post. I tried various ways, but no. I finally uploaded to my computer and posted it from there and it worked.


----------



## Doc

Conservative Vs Liberal ...

Taken at a California public high school this year. This is what indoctrination is all about.


----------



## Doc

If Trumps America ...


----------



## Doc

People upset over ....


----------



## Doc

The actors union ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill Clinton’s Victims . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The results are in ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you think you’re so much smarter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you are down in the dumps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Your DNA tests are in .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If white privilege exists . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What is the difference . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jobs not Mobs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sitting Bull - Talking Bull


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thomas Sowell . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Shit Talkers . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Troops all over the world ....


----------



## Doc

If Planned Parenthood ...


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Conservative Vs Liberal ...
> 
> Taken at a California public high school this year. This is what indoctrination is all about.



 “Education is a weapon thats effect depends on who holds it ,and who it is aimed  at “   Joseph Stalin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When nobody knew who you were . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Invaders do! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Objects in mirror sre closer than they appear . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Said no one ever . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ISIS map


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Headquarters . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The brains . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

like ok . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am also , , ,


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Got Warren to take a DNA test . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> I am also , , ,



Lollie, don't you *dare* go there!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This bird won’t fly . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Why do you say they were democrat bombs?


----------



## Doc

We have American Troops stationed ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Un f'n believable


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Doc

Trump makes Dems bomb themselves


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

David Axelrod: Throw a brick ....


----------



## Doc

Watching Friday the 13th er .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Watching Friday the 13th er .....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thank you all . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

1/1024th alive . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Mueller investigation . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We really, really, really, . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Apache, Cherokee, Phony . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Magic Wand . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps treatment of women . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Civility . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Report on climate change . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Homeless vet . .,.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump Rally / Obama Rally 10/22/2018 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Restuarant Etiquette . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More on the bombs . ..


----------



## Doc

Sad but true .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters:  Duh!!


----------



## Doc

Freshly Printed ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 105919


----------



## Doc

Keep NYC trash free


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not a single Democrat . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

RIP Hillary Presidential Hopes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome Caravan . . .


----------



## Doc

When leftists wear blackface MSM calls it funny.  Megyn Kelly gets fired for a comment on blackface.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN - cmon, do a civil war . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It was all Monica’s fault . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats for Trump . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We got the FBI to . . .


----------



## Doc

CNN evacuated ...


----------



## Doc

Candace Owens:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Still true but this is from two years ago ...remember ....before Trump was Prez.


----------



## Doc

Guess he was not up to being first lady.   LOL


----------



## Doc

There it is, the stupidest thing I'll read today


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> There it is, the stupidest thing I'll read today




 I've changed a ton of diapers in my time and found that once you open the poopy diaper,  never had to ask the obvious.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Oldest Hate . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

​ 



​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I received a bomb 35 years ago . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary said . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Boycott the NFL . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

VP Pence swears in . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats in 1961 and 2018 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Vote for DEMS . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hondurans? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Political Promises . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I got an Obama gun! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Seems to me she was speaking about a ummm..
A wall??!!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Seems to me she was speaking about a ummm..
> A wall??!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 106001


Few believed her then and fewer believe her now.
Still, she wants to run for President in 2020.

Like so many of her elitist colleagues on the left, Hilary simply ignores the will of the people ,,,; except at the time of elections.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry about that Hue..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Short sightedness ...


----------



## Doc

Kanye designs shirts "Blacks Exit" from democrat party.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

A recent Rasmussen pool puts Trumps supporters from Blacks who vote at 40%.  I wonder if they all look the same

 Likely they do to Hillary because all she can see is their backsides. So cut her some slack eh?


----------



## Doc

71 shot ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

D.I.L.D.O.S.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Halloween!


----------



## JimVT

this was the way he went to a party with woopi


----------



## EastTexFrank

JimVT said:


> this was the way he went to a party with woopi



And, if I remember correctly, she defended him.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Reminder, this weekend, for those of us in the US (North America)


----------



## Doc

Just what we suspected:
Get Paid to attend Obama rally ...


----------



## Doc

Crazy but true ...


----------



## Doc

Reagan Giving Trump credit


----------



## Doc

Crazy Maxine Waters


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Just what we suspected:
> Get Paid to attend Obama rally ...



It would take a lot more than $15 to make me want to sit through one of that asshole's speeches.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Choose wisely . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes please!


----------



## pirate_girl

Old meme that never gets old...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillarys best tweet ever!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is a caravan . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The media is not totally biased . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We need to stop foreign influence in elections . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

From the folks who brought you Obamacare . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama, you told me hers would EXPLODE!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks a lot like hate to me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stands 8 hours for illegals . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106139



He did just issue that statement. 
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-caravan-remarks-at-the-white-house


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Why build a wall ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What this Country needs . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ghost story . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama explains . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It is Voting Day!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Halloween . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mythical Creatures . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pittsburgh . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN’s impartial journalist Jim Acosta . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not long ago . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FBI found bomber in 2 days . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps rhetoric has to stop . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No one in my administration was ever indicted . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Its hard for me to breathe . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Its hard for me to breathe . . .



A majority of those who served in the 'Nam would be happy if she just stopped.


----------



## Bamby

It is foolish to suggest conservatives assembled those fake bombs....Simply because if they had they would have worked....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Living in the third world . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Snatching defeat from the jaws of victory . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Even though there are ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you ask for a sign . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If I had a dollar . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Straws . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I VOTED!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

SHE’S ALIVE!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PECAN RESIST!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you’re sick of . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Platform . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The left . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> View attachment 106208
> 
> View attachment 106209
> 
> View attachment 106210



Where can I get case lots of that spray?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> Where can I get case lots of that spray?




You might ask Doc. Looks like the same  mfg as the troll spray Doc buys for the mods to use here on the forum.


----------



## Doc

Will Ferrell and Oprah in Georgia


----------



## Doc

Obama takes credit for Trumps success.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rosensteins Monster . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t pray often . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

HEY! Wheres my wallet?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I sense butthurt . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember, male to female . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here, put this on . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

85% chance Democrats take the House . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stacy Abrams . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I had an argument on Facebook . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elizabeth Warren returns from . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dad, if socialism . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you would just vote the Democrats in . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



Once Trump gets his wall program up and running you should ask him to build one around Toronto. Great benefit to both countries!


----------



## Doc

Busy night in stonehenge  ...especially if they move forward instead of moving it back one hour.


----------



## Doc

Drain the swamp


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pelosi for Speaker 2018!


----------



## Doc

Mexico offered  .... The UN offered ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#sheknew . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Abrams 2018 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Something to ponder . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Walter Cronkite . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Wall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can we give . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why doesn’t the media remember this?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Please use the front door . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When asked about . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My name is Gavin Newsom . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey, Honduras invaders . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OK gang, lets see . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Question of the Day . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We can have . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi, I’m Robert Francis O’Rourke . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Change my mind . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That look you get . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We suck . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Doc

The police said someone was holding a parking space for Alec Baldwin outside his building on East 10th St, but another car pulled into the space. 
Crybaby Baldwin got upset and tried to hit the driver of the other car.  
What an ASS.  Another democrat using violence when he doesn't get his way.


----------



## Doc

Baldwin for open border but not for open parking.


----------



## Doc

Democrats are the last remnants of slavery ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats arriving for early voting . ..


----------



## Doc

1860 vs 2018


----------



## NorthernRedneck

..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Donkey doesn’t change its ways


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember democrats don’t promote violence . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Capitalism vs Socialism . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Peter Fonda calls for voter fraud . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is not who we are . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Voter ID . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Radical white men . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don Lemon: white men are a threat . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Alec Baldwin . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone who enters the US illegally . . .


----------



## Doc

hanoi jane at it again ...


----------



## Doc

Obama- Liar in Chief


----------



## Doc

Ron White ...


----------



## Doc

The Muller investigation finally paying off ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

5 decades of democratic control . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The economy is doing so well . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who do you have? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Campaigns are so negative . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You make waves . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lets all be REAL SUPER HEROES tomorrow!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Official Ballot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is what . . .


----------



## Doc

If you go to starbucks ...


----------



## Doc

Red Cross aiding invading forces ...


----------



## Doc

Please just vote ...


----------



## Doc

If this is true I do think Karma is a bitch and the red wave swamps the blue canoe.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cut taxes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Goodness! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Look!  A Racist!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Lord . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pelosi . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They sacrificed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Political Polls . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

U turn?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CRIKEY!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BLUE WAVE . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another BLUE WAVE . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Look Sarge! . ..


----------



## Doc

Keep on Trumpin


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Keep on Trumpin



I am!


----------



## Doc

Why do celebs say ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Why do celebs say ....


And why send them to Canada?  What'd we do to deserve that?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> And why send them to Canada?  What'd we do to deserve that?




It would seem that the cold, cold north would be the perfect environment for them to chill out...


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't know if some of these are repeats or not.
I'm outta the toons loop!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I didn't check to see the 1st wacco was actually elected.   
It says more about the voters than the candidate.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

SPLASH!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Braun . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Judge Makers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I voted . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oversight plans . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

..


----------



## pirate_girl

Don't see a thread going on this but the guy was in his late 20s.
Former Marine.
Dead.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally found the pot at the end of the rainbow. [emoji39]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Cuckoooo!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

After the election . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

White wave . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Investigations . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Health care . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Even my Mexican food . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106462



Not one ex- President amoung the dead.

Sorry governor;
 But..;


My flag flies proudly and at the top of the mast today. It will remain so.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you could . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If the Demecrats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t you dare . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s like a vampire . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FREE STUFF . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Headed for Canada . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leaving Costco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bye bye . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who are you voting for . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

jim slagle said:


> If you could . . .




I could happily kick them both


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Way to much actual truth to be found in this one.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I see it..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106495



That's a good start.  Now, if we can just get the _muzzle_ on ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Tweet!


----------



## Doc

Mexican word of the day:  Acosta


----------



## Doc

Venezuela's economy collapsed


----------



## Doc

Look, free electricity.


----------



## pirate_girl

During a media gaggle outside the White House, CNN reporter Abby Phillip asked the president if he wants Matthew Whitaker, named acting attorney general, to “rein in” Special Counsel Robert Mueller, who’s overseeing the investigation into so-called “Russian collusion.”

Trump was, uh, direct. “What a stupid question that is. What a stupid question,” he emphasized. “But I watch you a lot; you ask a lot of stupid questions.”

Ouch!


----------



## Doc

Celeb endorsements ...


----------



## Doc

Occasio Cortez


----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> During a media gaggle outside the White House, CNN reporter Abby Phillip asked the president if he wants Matthew Whitaker, named acting attorney general, to “rein in” Special Counsel Robert Mueller, who’s overseeing the investigation into so-called “Russian collusion.”
> 
> Trump was, uh, direct. “What a stupid question that is. What a stupid question,” he emphasized. “But I watch you a lot; you ask a lot of stupid questions.”
> 
> Ouch!



   One thing about Pres. Trump: he doesn't call a spade a spade, he calls it a effin shovel!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

What has America become?


----------



## Doc

People who cast votes ...


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been meme making again.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Blue Wave - Election Fraud . . .


----------



## Doc

Who Lost Most ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

Is it my PC or you guys? 8264 thru 8268 is just a description of the toon.
Mike

  Edit: never mind, I saw them on Linda's and now see them on this one. It must need a good cleaning!!


----------



## Doc

I see toons in all of them.  Might reboot.

-------------------------------

Nice job Dems ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Now you know ....


----------



## Doc

Planned Parenthood and the Democrats ....Here's how it works


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxZP8gyp9tk"]They are coming!!!!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Planned Parenthood and the Democrats ....Here's how it works




Do not forgive the GOP on this issue. They have had the ability to shut this gravy train down more than once in the last 25 years.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

One candidate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OMG I WON!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elections . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More elections . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More elections #2


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jim Acosta . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Mother nature ....


----------



## Doc

Voting Process


----------



## Doc

The ideology that killed


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

PG, a couple more . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

I was actually invited to a dinner recently and it was announced that discussing politics was prohibited...


----------



## Bamby

-----------------------Click for a Democrat chart


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> I was actually invited to a dinner recently and it was announced that discussing politics was prohibited...


Oh yes, one should never mix politics with pleasure.


----------



## Bamby

Shouldn't she be at home playing with her grandchildren?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106697
> 
> View attachment 106698


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stan Lee . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click Image Below for Related Story


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Florida Senate Election . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cortez . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Acosta . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When it suits them . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

8 years, 3 accomplishments . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We will sue Iran . ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim, you beat me to one of those lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Jim, you beat me to one of those lol



With that Cortez person and Brenda Snipes there’s plenty of memes for both of us!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Electile Dysfunction ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click below for related story:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click below for related story:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

There when Dems need them


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

The others were only a creation in their minds.


----------



## Doc

A Jellyfish's mouth is also his ...


----------



## Doc

2017's Most Admired Women ...


----------



## Doc

Tax percentages under socialism ...


----------



## Doc

Remember when Obama removed this journalist from WH forever ...


----------



## Doc

60 years ago Venezuela  was 2 times richer than China ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I have a dream ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

See, even he knew.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106802



I know I'm speaking to the choir but,,,;
 CAPITALISM IS WHAT THE FOUNDERS UN-LEASHED


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106802
> 
> [sarcasm]
> All of this wisdom in such a young package, and a raving beauty too!  She's bound to go far.
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> Well, at least the raving part is accurate!   And, the little darlin' is a college graduate with a major in - wait for it - _*economics*_!   I can hardly wait for her to become President.
> 
> 
> BTW:  She's getting ready for her move to Washington.  Any bets she has big plans for what she'll do in ... Seattle?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elections again . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elections II


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cortez . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Creepy Porn Lawyer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN’s Acosta . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

odds and ends . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

You were saying,  Jim??....


----------



## pirate_girl

Here we see the White House briefing room.
Jim Acosta's chair can be found front and center.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

No evidence . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Roe vs Wade . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Post . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

“Baby wants his toy back”


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Voters demand . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Offended ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


>


Really brings a person to realize just how hopeless the cause has become....


----------



## Bamby

Her first order of business will likely be introducing a bill for free room and board for congress... And it will likely pass muster nobody likes free shit more than politicians....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

... and I Love Him!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Ridiculous!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Bamby

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (RTRD-NY) is blaming Republicans for an  incident on Monday where she was trapped in a federal building for  hours. 

Reports say Ocasio-Cortez was attempting to exit the building but was  unable to open the door until a security guard found and freed her  hours later. An investigation showed that an unknown individual had  apparently taped a handwritten note saying "push" to a door that could  only be opened by pulling.

"This was clearly a Republican effort to make me look foolish.  They'll pay for this," said the sobbing neophyte politician as she was  taken to a local hospital for observation.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bamby said:


> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (RTRD-NY) is blaming Republicans for an  incident on Monday where she was trapped in a federal building for  hours.
> 
> Reports say Ocasio-Cortez was attempting to exit the building but was  unable to open the door until a security guard found and freed her  hours later. An investigation showed that an unknown individual had  apparently taped a handwritten note saying "push" to a door that could  only be opened by pulling.
> 
> "This was clearly a Republican effort to make me look foolish.  They'll pay for this," said the sobbing neophyte politician as she was  taken to a local hospital for observation.




:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Mice die in mousetraps ...


----------



## Doc

Deep thoughts by Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## Doc

How white leftists see themselves ...


----------



## Doc

Isn't she cute?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Isn't she cute?


Why, yes ... yes, she is!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Mice die in mousetraps ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click image for info....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click on Image for Info:


----------



## pirate_girl

...and tow operators too, I'm just sayin..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Scrabble tiles ...


----------



## mla2ofus

In post #8420, is that a prominent democrat to the right of the Trumps??
Mike


----------



## Danang Sailor

mla2ofus said:


> In post #8420, is that a prominent democrat to the right of the Trumps??
> Mike



No it is not, but I understand your problem:  while it's true that every prominent Democrat is a horse's ass, not every horse''s ass is a Democrat!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Migrant Beheads 1-Year-Old Baby in Germany - Merkel Orders Media Blackout


----------



## Doc

California has so much money that  ....

https://www.thelibertyeagle.com/gov...lNkiMOgXJijSd34ZOvRRs34xEXAMma9HvY5NmgWxPQvAs


----------



## Doc

Instead of arresting Hillary ...


----------



## pirate_girl

62-39 baby!!!!!





:th_lmao:


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> 62-39 baby!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :th_lmao:



Loving it !!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Loving it !!



Lol. Revenge tour???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

Joe Biden is an Asshole.  An Ignorant Asshole.   

I had to check to see if domain *joebidensucks.com* was available.   Nope.   But *joebidensucks.us* was available for $1.00.  Even funnier with the .us instead of .com.  
 WTH I added it to my cart to buy.  by the time I get to checkout price is up to 39.95.  WTH.   Godaddy didn't use to play those kind of tricks.


----------



## road squawker

... and I don't give a damn about the whole state of Michigan...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> ... and I don't give a damn about the whole state of Michigan...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Urban Meyer says: Fuck!  Am I supposed to ....


----------



## Doc

Climate change conundrum


----------



## Doc

Leftists are Nazi's.  Here is more proof.


----------



## Doc

Mexicans are protesting ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

They never learn . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Welcome to California


----------



## pirate_girl

Good girl.


----------



## Doc

Now that she washed it that must be the cleanest spot in Hollywood.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol

[ATTCH]107212[/ATTACH]


----------



## Doc

This is what Bill Clinton did ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I support a mosque


----------



## Doc

What media shows us ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Twit!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Click photo for info:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click for info:


----------



## Bamby

Click image for Info:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click Image for Info:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez logic.  NOT   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The wall can work if we build it right.


----------



## Doc

I know, it's supposed to be funny but the truth is: Huge difference.  One is forced by men to be covered up ..the other can wear whatever she chooses.   It's up to her.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107308




 AMERICANS DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT.

 When is Hollywood gonna get it?????


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> AMERICANS DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT.
> 
> When is Hollywood gonna get it?????


For some reason I liked the original Murphy Brown sitcom.  So I DVR'd the new Murphy Brown show.   I watched 5 minutes before stopping and deleting the series from my DVR.  I'm glad it was canceled so quickly.  It was full of left leaning propaganda.  It sucked.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> For some reason I liked the original Murphy Brown sitcom. So I DVR'd the new Murphy Brown show. I watched 5 minutes before stopping and deleting the series from my DVR. I'm glad it was canceled so quickly. It was full of left leaning propaganda. It sucked.


The acting was awful.  Cardboard two dimensional  characters.  SNL skits had better lines delivered with more talent and authenticity.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Haft to question fact or fiction on these figures... These are some mighty high taxes.....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

University Trains Staff To Stop Shooters With Hockey Pucks

Faculty members at Oakland University in suburban Detroit have received hockey pucks and are being trained to use them to thwart active shooters.

The faculty union also is working with student groups to distribute an additional 1,700 pucks to students.

In possibly related news, Oakland University has sent a letter to all area sporting goods stores requesting they stop the sales of hockey goalie masks.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## EastTexFrank

Bamby said:


> Haft to question fact or fiction on these figures... These are some mighty high taxes.....



I can't say for the others on the list but the 47% stated for England is the maximum tax rate on earnings over 150K pounds.  I believe that the lowest tax rate is 20% but the threashhold is pretty low, about 12K pounds, and increases quickly.  Also remember that National Insurance (Soc Sec) accounts for an additional 12% of your paycheck.  

Yes, VAT is 20% and is levied on almost everything.  There are a few exceptions.  It's not just a consumer tax but also a supplier tax.  When you buy something you don't just pay the 20% as an end user.  You're also paying the 20% that the retailer had to pay for it, the 20% that the distributer had to pay, the 20% that the manufacturer had to pay for the materials and so on.  The end result is that you, the consumer, pay a darned sight more than 20% VAT because you are picking up the VAT for every step of the retail and manufacturing process.  

And yes, petrol (gas) is $6 a gallon but that may be for an Imperial gallon which is larger than a US gallon.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I can't say for the others on the list but the 47% stated for England is the maximum tax rate on earnings over 150K pounds. I believe that the lowest tax rate is 20% but the threashhold is pretty low, about 12K pounds, and increases quickly. Also remember that National Insurance (Soc Sec) accounts for an additional 12% of your paycheck.
> 
> Yes, VAT is 20% and is levied on almost everything. There are a few exceptions. It's not just a consumer tax but also a supplier tax. When you buy something you don't just pay the 20% as an end user. You're also paying the 20% that the retailer had to pay for it, the 20% that the distributer had to pay, the 20% that the manufacturer had to pay for the materials and so on. The end result is that you, the consumer, pay a darned sight more than 20% VAT because you are picking up the VAT for every step of the retail and manufacturing process.
> 
> 
> And yes, petrol (gas) is $6 a gallon but that may be for an Imperial gallon which is larger than a US gallon.




Petrol is $6 per gallon as converted from litres. The cost of crude is the same as here so the difference is entirely TAXES!

Somewhere here on the forum, a joke was posted.;
_The mice die in traps because they don't know why the cheese is free."

_Perhaps some of the French mice have started to catch on.


----------



## Doc

Here is the mice meme Franc ...so folks don't have to go looking for it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

One easy trick can save your liberal friends hundreds of dollars on winter heating bills!


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez choice for Speaker of the House.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller Investigation . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

never ending story . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I cried for 30 minutes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know who, again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Caravan . . .


----------



## Doc

Don't look now ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez  Duh!!!


----------



## Doc

What is political correctness?


----------



## Bamby

Click Image for Related Info:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Doc

What can we do .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A Handful of Millionaires ...
What's in it for them?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click Image for Additional Info:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Though I've read where literally thousands of people are seeking to escape California and Indiana to escape liberalism and taxation.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Bad, bad bacon!

Orrin Hatch...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

_Click Image to Hear Offensive Music_


----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

It ain't all just politics.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It ain't all just politics.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107548


 
Amen!


----------



## Bamby

_Click for Photo Information: _


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

_Click Image for Related Story_


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107553



I'd be damn unhappy sitting along with that crowd too..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

French Fry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some kneel. . .Others stand . . .


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:

Our newest congress critter from the oppressive state of NY


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Fun fact:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

*Click Image for Info:*


----------



## Bamby

_*Click Image for Related Info:*_


----------



## Bamby

*Click Image for Info:*


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107614



Apparently they don't really understand how that "Commander in Chief" thing works.


----------



## Doc

They opened Pandoras box.  I'd rather see them change their mind on "Baby it's cold Outside" but .....


----------



## Doc

I wonder ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton Foundation . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Face book . . .


----------



## Doc

Hillary at Bush 41's Funeral ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Do not Rescuscitate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The trouble with . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you hear . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whats the difference . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WINNING!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have enemies?


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Hillary at Bush 41's Funeral ....



GOTTA LOVE IT!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> WINNING!



AND I'm STILL NOT TIRED OF IT!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Amazing.


----------



## Doc

At one time this might have been funny ....now it's more true.

The world is running out of common sense!!!!


----------



## Doc

Mommy consensually agreed ....


----------



## Doc

Trump Coin Toss ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ray, Bob and the flagpole ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Be A Bob Dole . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Horse raise tail . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thanks for . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t look now . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The NorthbPole will be ice free by 2013. :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is Kamala Harris . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who is the smart one?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wighing you a happy . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Paris climate change . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking News . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

_*Click below for related story/video:*_


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

*Click below for related story/video:
*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Actually a damn good parody could be written around it...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did you ever notice ...


----------



## Doc

Charles Schumer isums


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snowstorm

Yukon Cornelius should trigger a few snowflakes


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> View attachment 107762



Gotta love it!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Political truth ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez again ....


----------



## Doc

Rush Limbaugh on Trump Supporters ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon

No crazy here ! Nope ,not a bit . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> No crazy here ! Nope ,not a bit . . . View attachment 107835


. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama built that . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t remember . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hush Money . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nice Country you have here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Vampire . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crash and Burn . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sociaist College Professors . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flow Chart . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mad Max . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton Foundation . . .


----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> Clinton Foundation . . .



  And I'll bet she stole the basket from the deplorables!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Legal Execution . . .


----------



## Doc

What should we do with the people ....


----------



## Doc

All lied under oath


----------



## Doc

Pelosi: America Last, Illegals First


----------



## Doc

We all know if the government shuts down it's truly the Schumer Shutdown.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You can’t put me in jail .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fun at Starbucks!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pre-existing condition . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Barney . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

check it out . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Evening with the Clintons . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Great Wall . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Flow Chart . . .


 
 As they say...; "YOU CAN'T MAKE THIS STUF UP!"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kind of long but funny!  (@6 minutes)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody Parody (Opinion Rhapsody)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=IABRgZH12YA"]Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody Parody (Opinion Rhapsody) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Dear Santa all I wish for is ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True love....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Moron
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Peace on earth family pic ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha love it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107978



We can always argue about his tenure as POTUS but you have to admit (grammatical _faux pas_ aside) the man is a class act.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Government Shutdown Guide


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Walls to protect home owners from road noise ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Ted Cruz's suggestion for funding the wall.     

.... and in a way Mexico would be paying for the wall.   Hell Yeah!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Ted Cruz's suggestion for funding the wall.
> 
> .... and in a way Mexico would be paying for the wall. Hell Yeah!!!!!


There is no "in a way" about it.  The cartels run Mexico.


----------



## marchplumber

Who pays the Cartel's?   Uhhhmmmmm, "users", buyers, addicts?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

marchplumber said:


> Who pays the Cartel's? Uhhhmmmmm, "users", buyers, addicts?


 Irrelevant.

 If the Mexican government wrote a check would you ask who bought the Briggs and Stratton engines, JD tractors or the GM and Ford cars built there?   

 The fact is the Cartels run Mexico more than the government.  Take their money and build a barrier to their ability to sell drugs and people exported illegally here.


----------



## Doc

Safe in Chicago


----------



## Doc

I sought for a man ...


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> I sought for a man ...



  This should be a Trump campaign plank in '20!!
Mike


----------



## Doc

TERM LIMITS, lower pay and no more fucking lobbyists.   Our corrupt system needs fixing.


----------



## Doc

If building the wall saves just one life ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The US was supposed to spend 15 billion in Syria ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

He talked about hope and change for 8 years ....


----------



## Doc

Here we have a non essential government employee ...


----------



## Doc

Trump said pull out of Syria ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

We need illegal immigrants ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez .....Kickball on recess.  Woo Hoo


----------



## Doc

OCasio Cortez needs a history book


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> We need illegal immigrants ....


Same thing up here. Our fruit cake so called leader is bringing in refugees by the plane full and now plans on allowing them to vote. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Bahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



He seems to like to play dress up!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Conservative Indian ....


----------



## Doc

404


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Isn't this what Big Dog was talking about?


----------



## bczoom

How to fold the UN flag


----------



## Doc

Trump criticized for saluting at G.H. W. Bush's Funeral.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

“There’s an explanation, of course. You see…I’m a really terrible person.”


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Not a toon, but a quote from my friend Dennis.

"Trump is tougher than a new bride's meatloaf."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Best of 2018 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best of 2018 part 2 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best of 2018 part 3 . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Love the cartoons!!


Personally, 



Don't know if I know ANY politician (higher than a hall monitor) that IS NOT a LIAR!


Dirt is Dirt..................


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

RPWI (Running for President While Intoxicated)


----------



## Doc

Romney the Clown


----------



## Doc

Study, work hard, get a good job ....


----------



## marchplumber

Exactly Doc, what's the use???  Richest neighborhood in the Nation???hmmmm....thanks Doc


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

God help us, She's back!!!!!
Pelosi's bill gives 54 billion to foreign countries, zero for border security.  Bitch.


----------



## Doc

Katy Perry just another Hollywood elite hypocrite!


----------



## marchplumber

Can ya say, "special", "elite", and "privileged"........

Well, they can afford it, right?


----------



## Doc

Make the call.  Build The Wall, Fence, Barrier or whatever you want to call it.

I called.  Schumer's number goes to Blumenthal .....will have to find the right number.

Edit to add: Schumer's correct number in the text below
Name:	Charles E. Schumer
State:	New York
Party:	Democratic
Born:	November 23, 1950 (Age: 68)
Entered Office:	January 3, 1999
Term Expires:	January 3, 2023
Mailing Address:	322 Hart Senate Office Building
Washington DC 20510
Phone Number:	(202) 224-6542


----------



## mla2ofus

I left pelosi a message that if she thinks walls are immoral she should tear down the wall around her home.
   Tried schumer's # and the mailbox is full.
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> 
> View attachment 108370



  Oh, Boy!!! the NAACP and ACLU could make hay of that. I'll bet it's already hidden or disposed of.
Mike


----------



## Doc

California


----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108384




DAMN STRAIGHT!!


----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108384



  That's exactly why the founding fathers put it in the constitution!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

Omg!
:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Michigan's newest congressional representative ....


----------



## Doc

Safe heroin injections sites ....


----------



## Doc

Studies show ....


----------



## Doc

Pelosi and the Dems ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Secure fence act of 2006?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They made their choice . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Secure fence act of 2006?




Uhmmmm, they're politicians......it's what they do.
Where's the money for the budget? Social Security?

Sure ain't nothing "new"........


----------



## Doc

So why would Pelosi and Schumer flip flop on their previous WALL positions? Could it be that they were paid to do so? Hey, George Soros! Isn’t this your son Alex pictured with Chuck and Nancy?


----------



## FrancSevin

http://www.gopusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/mr680_190107.jpg[COLOR= ] [/COLOR]​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

X4


----------



## Doc

Day at the Zoo ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108461




Is what he says, what he means?  Alot of hem hawing,,,,"very great", becomes "terrible.....never knew them" as fast as I sneeze......

Only lesser of two evils doesn't mean least isn't rotten also......

Too much back track bull S.......ain't ONE of em worth the salt of a common American worker!


----------



## Doc

Trump sold rice to China.


----------



## Doc

Trumps wall a waste of money ....


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108454




Embarrassingly TRUE!  



Lincoln would/is rolling over in his grave.  Not just top executive either,,,,, plenty to go around at the county, city, and even village level......


----------



## Doc

Venezuela 10 years of socialism ...


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> Venezuela 10 years of socialism ...



   OAC needs to see this!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Venezuela 10 years of socialism ...



Actually, it's closer to 20 years but the facts remain the same.  Chavez was elected in 1998 and the slide began.


----------



## Danang Sailor

mla2ofus said:


> OAC needs to see this!!
> Mike



Wouldn't matter.  She'd just say they "weren't doing it right"!    That's the standard response when socialism fails ... as it always does.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dems these days ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Weekend at Ginsburgs . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A wall doesn't mean keep out ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pelosi said ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Romney Republican?????


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That was then . . . This is now . . .


----------



## Doc

If you make 70k a year ....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Post heavy...


----------



## Doc

Dems: No negotiations until some miss a paycheck


----------



## Doc

It is happening.  Dems are playing right into their hands.


----------



## marchplumber

Did "Republicans" want a wall when the "Democrats" asked for it?  Did they go along?

Just asking.......


----------



## marchplumber

It's a "game" they play, and America always LOSES.....

DIRT IS DIRT,........


----------



## Doc

Seriously?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Chuck Schumer's government shutdown welcomes ...


----------



## Bamby

Doc said:


> Chuck Schumer's government shutdown welcomes ...



I'm left wondering if bring in all these deplorable's is in essence part of their plan to fully establish a police state. This would also provide them with more power and authority over the people which is something they desperately seek.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Coffee anyone?
Yes, it's a thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## Doc

Obama in 2006:


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Obama in 2006:


That's what you say to the American people when you are running for President. But, unless you are THE Donald, it is not what you do when you ARE President.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice prototype isn't it?


----------



## Doc

So the military is doing their job and not getting paid ....


----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108577



   Tweeted this one to pelosi and schumer asked if they had somehow forgotten this.
Mike


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> So the military is doing their job and not getting paid ....





Isn't DOD funded through 2019?


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> Isn't DOD funded through 2019?


AFAIK the Coast Guard is the only service folks not getting paid and I guess they are outside DOD....they are in Homeland I think.   

------------------------------

Same State Dept ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PTSD . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Jim Acosta


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Jim Acosta on stoplights and fire trucks ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108610



    :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

We need a wall!!!!


----------



## Doc

Congress Expensive and Ineffective ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Congress Expensive and Ineffective ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Mom who's son was murdered by an illegal immigrant says:


----------



## Doc

PROOF You don't have to fly a plane into .....


----------



## Doc

No border wall
No voter ID laws


----------



## Doc

Al Gore Environmental Buffoon


----------



## Doc

They always use children ...


----------



## Doc

I hope  .....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Facebook has this challenge to post the first picture of yourself along with a recent one to see how much you've changed. Thought this was fitting. Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Facebook has this challenge to post the first picture of yourself along with a recent one to see how much you've changed. Thought this was fitting. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


That's a bit longer than ten years, isn't it?  He looks awful young in the first pic.   UGH!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The word for today is ......
Demonrat

Proper name for what many people call a member of the U.S. Democratic party, who believes in being soft on crime, soft on national defense and terrorism, and extra rights for minorities and women. They basically also believe in communism, socialism, penalizing the productive thru progressive and high taxes, stealing from the earners and producers, and giving free money to the lazy and the non-producers. They have also basically brainwashed the public, for no working person in their right mind would vote for this crap.

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=demonrat


----------



## Doc

The wall the media is building ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did you ever notice ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

By the script . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The answer is:























Yes!


----------



## Doc

Name something the left hates.


----------



## Doc

Ronald Reagan nailed it, and it has gotten 1000 times worse since then.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Ronald Reagan nailed it, and it has gotten 1000 times worse since then.





AMEN Doc!!  How many laws and law makers do we need???  
Remember where the RICHEST neighborhood is at?


----------



## Doc

People who don't want a border wall ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If we can't afford a wall, we sure can't afford to pay out any more foreign aid.   It's really that simple.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The president's fast food thing at the WH is now taking off in the meme world lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Mexican smuggling straws ....


----------



## Doc

Jim Acosta still at it.   Hoover Dam and Prison walls ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The greatest fear in DC ....


----------



## Doc

Want to ban drunk drivers from  killing ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Keeping score . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The left . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Investigations . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Political theatre . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Now serving . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Puerto Rico . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Still going . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Birdbrain box . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Actual photo of Elizabeth Warren . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Considerin’ what . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Are jellyfish sad . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

While shopping today.
.. and so it begins.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

California ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl; said:
			
		

> View attachment 108874


----------



## pirate_girl

From Mark Levin.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hehe..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That look . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

... and they just keep coming..
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Democrat from 1960 vs Democrat from today


----------



## Doc

Total Bullshit.   

Nancy's excursion ....


----------



## Doc

Nancy's bus met the ....


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> Total Bullshit.
> 
> Nancy's excursion ....



  If this is true the facts need to be out there for the public to see.
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108916


Now there is an example of the BEST A MAN CAN GET


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ocasio-Cortez . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The airplane . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Hypocrites . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. Looks like Mr people kind is at it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Try, try again . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109014
> 
> View attachment 109015





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109016





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109017



You're on a roll today!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> You're on a roll today!



Lots of good stuff out there lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Someone should remind Alyssa that the white hoods were worn by Democrats for over 100 years. Many of them were U.S. congressmen and Senators. One was even appointed to the SCOTUS. Nominated by FDR and approved by a Democratic senate. ,,;
https://www.history.com/news/kkk-supreme-court-hugo-black-fdr

It wasn't until 1956 when a White supreme commander of the Allies, as POTUS, pushed it through Congress, that the 13th, 14th and 15th amendments were, after 100 years on the books, supported and enforced.

All over the objections of Democrats.

Under both Clinton and Obama Blacks did not see much improvement in incomes and opportunities. As for Obama, what a waste of an opportunity he made by stirring rancor instead of bringing us together. Racial peace and equality?,,,,; in 2005 we were almost there. Enough generations had passed and the young had learned better. Then some fool suggested we "must have a conversation about race."

Then came the Cambridge Professor, a stupid beer conference photo opt, and the thuggery of Michael Brown

The subjection of minorities, particularly blacks, is still there. The Democrats are just more clever and doing it.

 Someone should tell Alyssa her politics suck, and frankly, she is just not that cute to get away with it.


----------



## mla2ofus

People like alyssa are just shooting in the dark hoping to hit something/somebody.
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

HEY GILLETTE, DOES THIS OFFEND YOU?







https://godfatherpolitics.com/dad-a...ting-guns-asks-gillette-does-this-offend-you/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve done more for the meme industry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fake News . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Make the media . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

News Collection . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Working in a Christian school . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109077


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


>


----------



## Doc

Pelosi causes Pelosium or Pelosi isum   a real PU


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dang but if Facebook isn't exploding with the toons and memes lately! Lol


----------



## Doc

Only in America ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Only in America ...



A shame......criminals have more rights and protections than citizens.......citizens pay for but aren't eligible for benefits.   Politicians never suffer the consequences of their actions or inactions.  Their salary is protected, so is their health care and retirement.......how's THAT possible when they are in such sympathy with their constituents?  

I think the true "dreamers" are those citizens that say after a tornado, " Ain't it grand Mac, the wind quit blowing" disregarding the damage and destruction that lays all around them.......

HOW did we get here?  Apathy, neglect, and greed......
Red or blue, both are on it for their own personal gain....

One fights the other, yet neither accept responsibility for damage done, yet want to claim credit for whatever goes right.....

RANT OVER!

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

If liberals don't believe


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

George Orwell's 1984 arrived a little late but here it is in 2019.


----------



## Doc

Sad facts of abortion ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The “news” . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Biden 2020 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jane Fonda . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The economy is doing so well . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> The economy is doing so well . . .




Since he cannot be considered a "refugee" he'll have to go back to Indonesia and apply from there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Yep!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

White Privilege and White Pride


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Yep!!!




Who actually does MORE damage to the Country?  One drug dealer???  A block? Maybe a neighborhood?  An entire city?

Politician???  Crap that can and does go NATIONAL!!  State?  Sure.     County?  Of course.  Township?  Heck yeah.....

Why are they "exempt" and granted more than others?  They earn it?  WHEN did being a friggin politician become a career???

God bless us all, 
Tony


----------



## Doc

They make the rules so they never make them to hurt or hinder themselves.   

----------------------

In the last days ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez moral superiority ...


----------



## Doc

Democrats ...


----------



## Doc

Elect a clown ....


----------



## Doc

Could This be why ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

In NY capital punishment ....


----------



## Doc

Alyssa Milano refuses to apologize for comparing MAGA hats to the white hoods of the KKK. Apparently she hasn’t gotten the memo that if you want to keep your oversized entertainment paychecks coming in it’s best to keep your mouth shut about politics.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Alyssa Milano refuses to apologize for comparing MAGA hats to the white hoods of the KKK. Apparently she hasn’t gotten the memo that if you want to keep your oversized entertainment paychecks coming in it’s best to keep your mouth shut about politics.




Anyone interested in donating to a gofundme campaign to send Alyssa 1,000 Red MAGA hats?  :th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Anyone interested in donating to a gofundme campaign to send Alyssa 1,000 Red MAGA hats?  :th_lmao:



For that amount of money we could hire Guido to give her some impromptu knee surgery.  I'm sure it would make a more lasting impression ... especially if we get him to wear an Antifa outfit while he works!


----------



## Doc

Liberal Logic ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

These two men ....


----------



## Doc

Trump's tweet ....


----------



## Doc

Ben Stein on Ocasio-Cortez's promises


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Could This be why ...


 
 As I have said many times, there are people who don't want the wall because of what it will stop.


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109307




Please, it's NOT Siri's fault........she didn't elect her.

Thanks PG

God bless


----------



## Doc

Megyn Kelly asked Julian Assange ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Megyn Kelly asked Julian Assange ...






:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Yer mornin toonage...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Death Wish . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Much butthurt I sense...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Much butthurt I sense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

FBI raids Roger Stone's house.   Stone's comments:


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Schumer: I propose ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Reagan thoughts on Pelosi


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109371



Yea, over 2,000 showed up.  Social media can be good for something.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If Trump gets a dog ...


----------



## Doc

I read that Planned Parenthood gets 25,000 for an aborted fetus that is aborted during first trimester.   If aborted in the third trimester they get 250,000 dollars.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> If Trump gets a dog ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I'm not saying  ...


----------



## Doc

Nothing is free ...


----------



## Doc

I hope America never forgets Kamala Harris tried to ruin Brett Kavanaugh and his family with out and out LIES.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Gawd!!


----------



## road squawker

Perhaps She should stick to her $1400 pantsuits

http://fortune.com/2015/05/28/hillary-clinton-pantsuit/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Have you seen . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Star Bucks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who we goin’ after next Bob? . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez and scrabble tiles ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

This Kid is now virtually everywhere and this event is going to follow him the rest of his life. I actually wonder how he feels about it? I know I wouldn't care for it myself....


----------



## Doc

Clinton Foundation Witness Removal ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Global warming....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Kamala Harris promises ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Kamala Harris promises ...



Don't worry, I'm sure LOTS of people will!


----------



## Doc

If white privilege exists ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Make it stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

*They'll get the lube and we'll get the shaft.....*


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Mankind at it's worst ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Better call the wambulance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Candace Owens: America is not racist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If bacteria is considered life on Mars ...

and 
People that called our soldiers baby killers


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> If bacteria is considered life on Mars ...
> 
> and
> People that called our soldiers baby killers



That pretty much points out the idiocy and hypocrisy of the whole situation.


----------



## Doc

Once again, we see it's all about the money.   

And then planned parenthood comments on DACA.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I just put this on my Facebook timeline and was immediately jumped by a lefty friend.
She said oh yes it IS healthcare.
I'll take it down if any fights start.
My one Catholic friend immediately gave it a thumbs up as did 3 family members.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

Al Gore Selfie ...


----------



## pirate_girl

#9072 disappeared off my timeline.
Predictable!

Anywhoo..


----------



## Doc

Abra fucking kadabra.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Remember those kids ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez Charles Manson connection


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109581



  The cat needs to be substituted with a braying jackass!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When nobody knew who you were until ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is not who I am . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It cannot be done . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Triple Threat Action Figure Set. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Parts Department .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m so old . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just saved a ton of money . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Archie says . . .


----------



## bczoom

I was outside checking everything out after the nasty cold we've had.

Stopped and looked at the electric meter.

This is going to suck...


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Archie says . . .





At least Edith had an HONEST, kind, and loving heart!!

Other person??  I don't think so


----------



## Doc

Interesting


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sad

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Illiterates


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dennis Miller ...


----------



## Doc

Ralph Northam fights to survive full term.


----------



## pirate_girl

So one of my goading "friends" on Facebook sent me this in messenger.
With the comment following "there will be blood"
He's a lefty from Florida.
Not sure if he took the pics himself or if he sent it to me wating for reaction.
The last time this happened he said what's wrong, you're afraid of dissent?
Bye! Another one removed and blocked


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> So one of my goading "friends" on Facebook sent me this in messenger.
> With the comment following "there will be blood"
> He's a lefty from Florida.
> Not sure if he took the pics himself or if he sent it to me wating for reaction.
> The last time this happened he said what's wrong, you're afraid of dissent?
> Bye! Another one removed and blocked
> 
> View attachment 109738


So, apparently walls do work right?


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> So, apparently walls do work right?



<sarcasm>
Hmmmm ... not sure, let's ask Nancy Pelosi.   She lives behind one, complete with armed guards, so she'd know.
</sarcasm>


----------



## marchplumber

Danang Sailor said:


> <sarcasm>
> Hmmmm ... not sure, let's ask Nancy Pelosi.   She lives behind one, complete with armed guards, so she'd know.
> </sarcasm>




Gotta love "Priveledge" and "power".   Such hypocritical speech and action in 99.9%of Politicians, Red and Blue!!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> So, apparently walls do work right?



That's golden! 
Wish I'd have thought to say that.
Yes, looks like 'they' like the walls.
Hmmm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109750



They only have to keep her breathing for 11 more months.


----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


> They only have to keep her breathing for 11 more months.



How would we know?


----------



## FrancSevin

I doubt we will see her tonite. She dislikes Trump intensely

If she is there she may likely be asleep. The only way we will know she is asleep, and not deceased, will be when the President starts talking and she grabs her chest.

No offense to the Justice herself, but really, no one needs the drama. She should stay in bed and let the nation wonder.


----------



## marchplumber

FrancSevin said:


> I doubt we will see her tonite. She dislikes Trump intensely
> 
> If she is there she may likely be asleep. The only way we will know she is asleep, and not deceased, will be when the President starts talking and she grabs her chest.
> 
> No offense to the Justice herself, but really, no one needs the drama. She should stay in bed and let the nation wonder.




Agreed!  No offense to the Justice herself.....very remarkable lady.....amazing accomplishments....,


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a thing now.
Lol


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> It's a thing now.
> Lol
> 
> View attachment 109751



Can we turn the "thing" off or change channel?


----------



## Doc

The absolute EVIL that is Planned Parenthood.


----------



## marchplumber

marchplumber said:


> Gotta love "Priveledge" and "power".   Such hypocritical speech and action in 99.9%of Politicians, Red and Blue!!






Did a "snopes" investigation..................seems some info is incorrect.....Guess I jumped to a conclusion.  I was wrong.  Guess accourding to snopes, she has no "wall" to speak of>........................


With so much BS info, hard to know what is true and accurate.  Sorry guys!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez: Loser!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Haha!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Re: Toons For The Times*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




So now it is clear. The darling of the New Left is a Marxist bitch. Her values are the opposite of what we Americans would applaud.

Do not make the mistake of thinking she is dumb as a bag of rocks. She was sitting in the USA CONGRESS.

An attractive and appealing woman, with this much hate for our country, is dangerous.  Imagine this,,,; sometime in the future, if she remains in Congress, She is a perfect replacement for Pelosi. Elitist, dumb statements and all.


----------



## pirate_girl

How to end a progressive's rambling, nasty morning text in FB messenger.


----------



## Doc

Least Offensive way to watch SOTU ....


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Least Offensive way to watch SOTU ....


:th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109788



I must protest these stupid puppets being compared to Statler & Waldorf!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Least Offensive way to watch SOTU ....



It's starting


----------



## Doc

Women like Holly are smart and not fooled by the Dems antics.


----------



## Doc

After the STOU Pelosi had a real meltdown.

WARNING>  This is bad ...very bad.


----------



## Doc

Mark Levin tells it like it is:


----------



## Doc

Nazi women dressed in white for their rallies.


----------



## Doc

Socialist College Professors


----------



## Doc

Virginia's new governor.


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Virginia's new governor.



Being a "janitor" is an honorable and needed profession.  Much more than "politician"


----------



## Doc

Pelosi vs Trump ... who did they invite.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Governments do not want ....


----------



## Doc

Democrat women in white did not stand up for ...


----------



## marchplumber

Dang it, they got there somehow and there is enough of them to potentially derail any idea they disagree with.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tear it down . . .


----------



## Doc

Government to Facebook Pipeline ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meanwhile in Gotham City . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wallzheimer Disease . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Meanwhile in Gotham City . ..


ROFLMBO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The water . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I made it! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In her defense . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN Reporting . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They’ve started pouring the foundation . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> CNN Reporting . . .


:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kamala . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m toast . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The world needs more . . .


----------



## Doc

When you support freedom of choice for women by telling them when to ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> When you support freedom of choice for women by telling them when to ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Bernie Sanders Bio ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Why doesn't Trump just have the Amish build The Wall?
It could be done in a week.


----------



## Doc

Hollywood blackface racists ...


----------



## FrancSevin

02-07-2019, 10:31 PM 


 *Doc* 



 
 Forum Admin













   Hollywood blackface racists ... 
  Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​ 



The devils in Hell are chuckling at their mischief. 

But, it's Okay. The Angels in Heaven are also amused by the gullible stupidity of Humans


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I would rather trust ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez in History Class


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> Why doesn't Trump just have the Amish build The Wall?
> It could be done in a week.



I've seen their work; it would need redone in three months.


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez ...


----------



## Doc

Shit Spreader


----------



## marchplumber

I'd love the 9N!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

do ya think she is trying to compete with Ocasio-Cortez for the dumbest quotes ever?


----------



## Doc

More Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ben Stein: Ocasio-Cortez promises lead to disaster.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More O - C . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Muslim congress woman wants jihad against Trump.


----------



## Doc

Facebook response to disgusting meme saying cops should be hunted and killed.     but I understand  ...This might have been photoshopped.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Apple gives access to Roger Stones private data.


----------



## Doc

I know ...it probably won't happen but wouldn't it be great to see this idiot removed from office.


----------



## Doc

Ha!   No surprise here.   
Ocasio-Cortez fired in 2008 from hot dog on a stick for INCOMPETENCE!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pelosi appointee


----------



## Doc

Khrushchev prophecy


----------



## Doc

Every time you raise minimum wage ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Every time you raise minimum wage ...



Over a century ago, Cuban cigar makers watched as an automated cigar rolling machine was demonstrated. As the story goes, after applauding the ingenious innovation's success, they stoned the machine to rubble.

Last year at this time we had 10 employees. Thanks to President Trump we had a good year of growth. I have 20 employees now. But Missouri voters may be approving a $15.00 an hour minimum wage hike.

Business this year is booming again and we have profits to invest in future growth. And to remain competitive as we expand productivity.  All so that we can continue to be a good employer. So I bought five new automated feeding systems.

Each morning when I arrive at work, I check to see if there are any stones gathered by the door.


----------



## Doc

This is sick.
I have no idea what qualifies this person as a 'scholar' but she should have all the things done by pediphiles to kids done to her, multiple times an see if she changes her tune.  

She has no compassion for the kids just saying that the sicko pedphile should be thought of as normal.  F! U! 

Is there  a contest I don't know of for the progressives to see who can come up with the most bizzare ideas?


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> This is sick.
> I have no idea what qualifies this person as a 'scholar' but she should have all the things done by pediphiles to kids done to her, multiple times an see if she changes her tune.
> 
> She has no compassion for the kids just saying that the sicko pedphile should be thought of as normal.  F! U!
> 
> Is there  a contest I don't know of for the progressives to see who can come up with the most bizzare ideas?



If it is truly unchangeable then eradicate it.


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> Khrushchev prophecy



  Every American voter should be forced to read and comprehend this!! I believe Kruschev also said "we won't take your country militarily, we'll take it from within".
Mike


----------



## road squawker

Actually he said  “We will take America without firing a shot. ... i


----------



## mla2ofus

road squawker said:


> Actually he said  “We will take America without firing a shot. ... i



    Correct!! I didn't remember it quite right.
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> This is sick.
> I have no idea what qualifies this person as a 'scholar' but she should have all the things done by pediphiles to kids done to her, multiple times an see if she changes her tune.
> 
> She has no compassion for the kids just saying that the sicko pedphile should be thought of as normal.  F! U!
> 
> Is there  a contest I don't know of for the progressives to see who can come up with the most bizzare ideas?


The sick insanity disgusts me to no end.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> This is sick.
> I have no idea what qualifies this person as a 'scholar' but she should have all the things done by pediphiles to kids done to her, multiple times an see if she changes her tune.
> 
> She has no compassion for the kids just saying that the sicko pedphile should be thought of as normal.  F! U!
> 
> Is there  a contest I don't know of for the progressives to see who can come up with the most bizzare ideas?



Distasteful as it is, she is at least half correct:  pedophilia is a psychological aberration with no known "cure" and no demonstrably effective across-the-board treatment.   There _*are*_ drugs used for it but the side effects are reportedly horrific.

At this time there is no easy way put of the hell these people live in.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 110021



Isn't that the freekin' truth.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FARTACUS 2020 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Maxine Waters: Hypocrite!


----------



## Doc

Socialism in a  nutshell   (Monopoly)


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Contemplate this for a moment:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When will Bernie's supporters realize this ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Green New Deal . . .


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Either it's a shadow, or she needs to shave that ummm thing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 110123



Nothing-burger.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Something I never considered before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

I thought it was a free country Mr. Cuomo?   You are driving them out more than Florida stealing them.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrat Privilege . . .


----------



## Doc

Great idea.   Let Hollywood try it for 5 years.  I have a feeling the top earners would change their tune.  No doubt bottom earners would love it.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren comments ...


----------



## Doc

Frisk you ...


----------



## Doc

Warren / Dolezal 2020


----------



## Doc

Wouldn't this be perfect.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Booker / Hooker


----------



## pirate_girl

A Valentine message from Ayn Rand.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Booker / Hooker



A cheap, sleazy whore, along with an over-the-hill porn star!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Whats you think.. can they keep her alive until the next election..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Oldie but goody...


----------



## Bamby

Horrified Nation Suddenly Realizes Ocasio-Cortez Will Probably Be President In Six Years






U.S.—A sense of dread, terror, and certain doom overcame the nation Friday as Americans suddenly realized that Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez will probably win the presidency once she's eligible in 2024.

"Oh---oh no," one man said while driving home from work Friday evening, pulling off the road to regain his composure. "With her rapidly growing popularity among the left, the lack of economic and political education among the younger generations, and her social media skills, she's almost definitely going to be in the Oval Office."

The man then passed out and had to be revived by a passing Highway Patrol officer.

Thousands of people across the country had the sudden epiphany that there's a non-zero chance that Ocasio-Cortez completely takes over the Democratic party over the next several years and easily wins the presidency in a post-Trump era.

"We're doomed," the nation said in a collective statement after realizing that an economically illiterate representative left of Stalin is probably going to run the country in a few years.

 Babylon Bee


----------



## Doc

Attention drug dealers ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Attention drug dealers ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez: Livin Large


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Ocasio-Cortez: Livin Large



Why would you expect anything else but hypocrisy?  She's a Socialist Democrat!


----------



## Doc

This just in: Ocasio-Cortez enviro roadster.


----------



## Doc

Obama Netflix deal:
More than just anti Trump, he wants to train progressives while they are young and vulnerable.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ilhan Omar: Shutdown Homeland Security!


----------



## Doc

Obama resettled 70,000 Somalian refugees ...


----------



## Doc

Obama Hillary FBI scandal


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> This just in: Ocasio-Cortez enviro roadster.




   But, but, but horses fart too!!!
Mike


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

National Emergencies


----------



## Doc

Ilhan Omar ...


----------



## Doc

California should have to give back the money. They canceled the project.  Give back the cash assholes.


----------



## Doc

Iran Ransom Payments


----------



## Doc

One of these omits harmful gas ....


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Ilhan Omar ...




Gee, wonder who voted her in????  

Get what ya vote for.......

They're the ones responsible, aren't they?


----------



## Doc

marchplumber said:


> Gee, wonder who voted her in????
> 
> Get what ya vote for.......
> 
> They're the ones responsible, aren't they?


Yep, and they are the only ones who can kick her out of office.  IOW it will never happen.  They got exactly what they wanted.


----------



## Doc

American Royalty   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Ilhan Omar married her brother!!!!


----------



## Doc

Pelosi: We do the Lord's work.


----------



## Doc

Simple solution


----------



## Doc

Remember folks ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I'm fresh out of toons.
I'll have to grab some from Farcebook later.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Makes sense to a liberal I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Look at that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

National Emergencies: Obama vs Trump


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Green New Deal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Green New Deal part 2 . . .


----------



## Doc

No sadder sight  ....


----------



## Doc

Black, White,  Man, Woman, Rich, Poor ....we are all the same, well, except for one ...  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Black, White,  Man, Woman, Rich, Poor ....we are all the same, well, except for one ...  :th_lmao:



Sigh...
He's so.freaking.hot.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Kamala Harris


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Kamala Harris



Doc, I told you we need a LARGE hammer in cases like this!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

If you choose full term abortion ....
why not any abortion ..not just full term.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Manufactured crisis


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez again ...


----------



## Doc

Americans are tired ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Asshat..


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Darth Evader - The Empire Strikes Back . . .


----------



## mtntopper

*Not a funny but so true!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sounds like the right punishment ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

Dems can't win a national election without DACA


----------



## Doc

We are lending money we don't have ...


----------



## Doc

MABA


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 110366



Don't think so, not even close!


----------



## pirate_girl

marchplumber said:


> Don't think so, not even close!



Can you tell me what you mean by that?
I see the artist's work as our President being guided.
I don't see it as Trump and Jesus being on the same level.
That's what someone jumped me for when I posted it on Facebook.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Can you tell me what you mean by that?
> I see the artist's work as our President being guided.
> I don't see it as Trump and Jesus being on the same level.
> That's what someone jumped me for when I posted it on Facebook.



IMPO it should project as to where Trump is following the devine leadership of Jesus much as Moses did leading the people to the promised land. In the way this is presented it's as if Jesus's follows and approves of his message.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> IMPO it should project as to where Trump is following the devine leadership of Jesus much as Moses did leading the people to the promised land. In the way this is presented it's as if Jesus's follows and approves of his message.



Exacta mundo.
Thank you darlin'.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> IMPO it should project as to where Trump is following the devine leadership of Jesus much as Moses did leading the people to the promised land. In the way this is presented it's as if Jesus's follows and approves of his message.



What the images say to me is that Trump is just a man, fallible and weak as the rest of us. But, Jesus, who is actually walking beside him, has his back.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> We are lending money we don't have ...



Student who attend a liberal university that is free and easy, will most likely receive a college education that is worth the effort made, and every penny they paid.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another one from Lynn Epstein.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

:th_lmao:





NorthernRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


:th_lmao:

 I laughed so hard, to recover,  I needed my inhaler!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Dems can't win a national election without DACA


This is precisely why there will be no DACA deal with President Trump.  Pelosi and Schumer do not want a Republican's name on any such action.

 It took the Democrats 45 years of lies to convince enough Americans that they, not the GOP, brought Civil rights to blacks, women and minorities.  If Trump gets what he wants, it might be 2045 before the Dems will inhabit the White House.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hate Crimes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sandy O again . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chuck and Nancy. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When do the trials begin? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You are destroying . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve got a pen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gave Nukes to . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I asked Siri . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The American Ghetto . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Where does it say . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> Can you tell me what you mean by that?
> I see the artist's work as our President being guided.
> I don't see it as Trump and Jesus being on the same level.
> That's what someone jumped me for when I posted it on Facebook.






As I saw it, Trump was leading Jesus.  If Jesus was leading, like God led Moses and the Israelites, with the Cloud and the Fire, Jesus would have been ahead of Trump.  God was always placing the Fire and the Cloud in front and the Jews followed, not the other way around.  Jesus leads His followers, not the other way around.  So, that was my take on the pic, PG.  Hope that explains it and why I answered the way I did.



As you all pretty much know, I am NOT a fan or Red or Blue.  Can't stand 'em.  Haven't found an "honest" Politician yet.  When did being a "Politician" become a career?  If they weren't rich before becoming one, bet they are when they quit being one! Wish they could become AMERICAN's and work together on some of the really tough issues facing our nation.  Too much "we're right" "they're wrong" blame game for me..............I realize this doesn't make me popular, no matter what Party friends are! LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Tony.
Another way of looking at it could be two servants walking side by side in brotherhood.


----------



## pirate_girl

So.. the Bern is running again.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bernie's first day....


OT but, can you ever imagine a name like President Bernie.  :th_lmao: :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Presidents day at IHOP


----------



## Bamby

Nolte: Networks Refuse to Cover Senate’s ‘No Russia Collusion’ Report






The same networks that spent 2,202 minutes of collective airtime to push the Russia Collusion Media-Hoax are refusing to cover the Senate Intelligence Committee bipartisan report, which found no collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia.

The Media Research Center (MRC) did the research and found that between January 21, 2017, and February 10, 2019, “ABC’s World News Tonight, the CBS Evening News, and the NBC Nightly News [spent] 2,202 minutes on the Russia investigation [, which] accounted for nearly 19 percent of all Trump-related reporting [, and now] none of those three shows have even mentioned the investigation since NBC’s report came out on February 12.”

The same is true elsewhere on the left-wing networks.


----------



## Bamby

Click image for audio....


----------



## Doc

Bernie ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Feelin the Bern yet? Lol


----------



## Bamby

Click below for related story:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Tony.
> Another way of looking at it could be two servants walking side by side in brotherhood.


 
 I agree

If Trump was following, Jesus would have to stop and turn to speak. As presented they walk together and Jesus can speak softly to his right ear.

Trump would not be leading Jesus any where. 

Trump is on the same trail we all walk. We should all hope Jesus is beside us whispering wisdom in our ear.


----------



## Bamby

But (if my memory serves me correctly) don't we now have a congressional woman who's married to her brother...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Redistribute NOW.


----------



## Doc

I'm so NOT shocked by the states suing Trump over declaring national emergency for border wall.   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Corez  ...the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Doc

Proof the FBI cannot be trusted ...


----------



## Doc

Print from 1886


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some Socialists are more equal than others


----------



## Doc

Ilhan Omar again ...


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez: Economics Degree??? :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Pro Choice Logic


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pelosi sucks!!!!


----------



## Doc

Bernie ...


----------



## Doc

Beto


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Useless rulers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Larry the cable guy ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez She consistently takes the non American side in every tweet she sends.


----------



## Doc

I bet you are shocked as I am.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Bernie compared to Hitler ....


----------



## Doc

Bernie 1963 arrest


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Bernie 1963 arrest




Really?  Haven't snoped that one....... if true, makes one curious as to WHY it hasn't been raised....


----------



## Doc

Liberal Privilege


----------



## Doc

Turns out it was the FBI ...


----------



## Doc

Tax Slave


----------



## pirate_girl

A!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

James Woods comments on Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## Doc

Hollywood Hypocrisy


----------



## mla2ofus

As always the dims, libs and reds, yes I said reds, say do as I say, not as I do!!
  Mike


----------



## Doc

If no race war is happening for real liberals try to plan and start one.  No wonder Cory Booker and Kamala Harris  jumped on this event so quick.   Asshat f'ing losers.  

Failed Liberal Plot


----------



## Doc

Bear with MAGA hat ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Is Getting Her Own Comic Book

In office for less than two months, Congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is already making her presence felt throughout Washington, D.C. Now, she will star in her own comic book.

Devil's Due Comics has announced Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and the Freshman Force, a one-shot special commemorative issue, will be released on May 15. Featuring an all-star lineup of creators, including Jill Thompson (Scary Godmother) and Jose Garibaldi (The LEGO Movie 2), the issue will feature an anthology of short stories as the Congresswoman takes on the GOP in heroic, satirical adventures. The variant cover illustrated by Tim Seeley (Hack/Slash) is below






"It’s no secret that AOC has become the unofficial leader of the new school, and has sparked life back into Washington and that’s reflected in the enthusiasm on display by the men and women contributing to this project," Devil's Due Publisher Josh Blaylock observed. "While we all don’t agree on everything, we share a common excitement for the breath of fresh air the new Congress brings. I hope this is as much a cathartic release for readers as it has been for us creators."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

One more.


----------



## Doc

AOC aka Ocasio-Cortez ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Another one about the Neiman Marxist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> AOC aka Ocasio-Cortez ...





pirate_girl said:


> Another one about the Neiman Marxist.



In Texas we had a saying about folks like AOC. All Hat, No Cattle. 

Trace Adkins explains:


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=yctSGEY9QOw"]All Hat, No Cattle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Gets HUMILIATED In Congress For Asking DUMB Questions(VIDEO)!!!


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=yZ-BHqzXKsY"]Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Gets HUMILIATED In Congress For Asking DUMB Questions(VIDEO)!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> In Texas we had a saying about folks like AOC. All Hat, No Cattle.
> 
> Trace Adkins explains:
> 
> 
> All Hat, No Cattle - YouTube



In Scotland the equivalent expression is, "Fur coat, no drawers".  We're basic and straight to the point.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> In Scotland the equivalent expression is, "Fur coat, no drawers".  We're basic and straight to the point.



  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

THE ONION - BREAKING NEWS!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Odds and Ends . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

PROCEED WITH CAUTION!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MABA!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Driving dems crazy . . .


----------



## Doc

Pelosi shares Dem plan


----------



## Doc

*Maxine and the Bird Feeder*

I bought a bird feeder. I hung it
on my back porch and filled it
with seed. What a beauty of
a bird feeder it was, as I filled it
lovingly with seed.
Within a week we had hundreds of birds
taking advantage of the
continuous flow of free and
easily accessible food.

But then the birds started
building nests in the boards
of the patio, above the table,
and next to the barbecue.

Then came the shit. It was
everywhere: on the patio tile,
the chairs, the table ...
everywhere!

Then some of the birds
turned mean. They would
dive bomb me and try to
peck me even though I had
fed them out of my own
pocket.

And others birds were
boisterous and loud. They
sat on the feeder and
squawked and screamed at
all hours of the day and night
and demanded that I fill it
when it got low on food.

After a while, I couldn't even
sit on my own back porch
anymore. So I took down the
bird feeder and in three days
the birds were gone. I cleaned
up their mess and took down
the many nests they had built
all over the patio.

Soon, the back yard was like
it used to be ..... quiet, serene....
and no one demanding their
rights to a free meal.

Now let's see......
Our government gives out
free food, subsidized housing,
free medical care and free
education, and allows anyone
born here to be an automatic
citizen.

Then the illegals came by the
tens of thousands. Suddenly
our taxes went up to pay for
free services; small apartments
are housing 5 families; you
have to wait 6 hours to be seen
by an emergency room doctor;
Your child's second grade class is
behind other schools because
over half the class doesn't speak
English.

Corn Flakes now come in a
bilingual box; I have to
'press one ' to hear my bank
talk to me in English, and
people waving flags other
than ”ours” are
squawking and screaming
in the streets, demanding
more rights and free liberties.

Just my opinion, but maybe
it's time for the government
to take down the bird feeder. 
If you agree, pass it on; if not,
just continue cleaning up the shit!


----------



## Doc

And the sheeple fall for it.


----------



## Doc

Moderate Muslims only exist in the mind of the west.  There is no such thing as a moderate muslim.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Moderate Muslims only exist in the mind of the west.  There is no such thing as a moderate Muslim.



That is exactly correct.  I worked in two Muslim countries with some very well educated Muslims who attended some of the best schools in the West and they basically told me the same thing.  They told me that as long as the West allows uncontrolled Muslim immigration there is no need to fire a shot, no need for suicide bombers or attacks against civilians.  In fact those acts are detrimental to the greater objective of Islam as they stir up animosity and possible backlash.  In 100 or 200 years western citizens will be in a minority in their own countries and then the Muslim majority will use the country's own democratic system against it.  
One told me, as we were drinking a beer in Dallas (he was a good Muslim, you can tell), "Frank, basically you are fucked".


----------



## mla2ofus

Frank, your tale needs to be nationally televised!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

AOC   Ocasio-Cortez


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The power of each state without the electoral college


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Income tax vs welfare ...


----------



## Doc

The man behind the Cohen Hearings


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Free stuff in Europe costs and costs and costs ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Todays AOC memes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tiny lives don’t matter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cohen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The search . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like..


----------



## Doc

Truly a disgrace ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Their Masters Voice . . .

.


----------



## Doc

Rigged polls ...


----------



## Doc

Dems Say Trump Is Inappropriate


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

With guns we are citizens ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> With guns we are citizens ...



I am a Life Member of the NRA, GOA, and NAGR.  I stand with Charlton Heston!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

AOC for today . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cohen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So, there I was . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This bumbling buffoon . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump has already spent more time in Vietnam . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We had the most corrupt . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Disarm now . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Trumps . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sad but true. Same crap goes on up here as down there. The left is always quick to blame the right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The left is now . . .


----------



## Doc

Alfred E. Neuman's Words of Wisdom ...


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## Doc

Any member of the house or senate that refuse to stand and recite the Pledge of Allegiance in the Chambers should be escorted out by the Sergeant of Arms until they comply. If your allegiance is not with this country and our flag, just who is it with?


----------



## Bamby

Doc said:


> Duh



Yea and do you happen to have any spare salt to rub into the wound....


----------



## Doc

I do hope we CAN find a cure.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> I do hope we CAN find a cure.



History has shown that there is a cure:  the elimination of oxygen in the bloodstream of the afflicted.  This is horrific but the disease is such that it must be eradicated lest it spread out of control.

Once again I recommend reading Tom Kratman's novel _The Caliphate_.  While the story is fiction it presents a true picture of life under Sharia, the "paradise" promised when Islam conquers us.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If the Government made sandwiches . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

AOC Saturday . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cohen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Forget about the zombie apoclypse . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before he leaves office . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deep State Retirement Home . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brave enough . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez Liberal Bartender


----------



## Doc

Trump is a dictator ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Lol Brian.

Here, I found 2 for you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Fantasy Island


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> Fantasy Island



  NO SHYT!!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s her party now . . .


----------



## Doc

Bernie ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have PTSD . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jobs created . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meanwhile up North . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How do you sleep at night . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I hate words . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First there was . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is where I live . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> How do you sleep at night . . .



And once again Jim,  you put spittle and coffee all over my monitor screen.
 :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What disease . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trigger me timbers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Free drinks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Keep Korea Divided . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> And once again Jim,  you put spittle and coffee all over my monitor screen.
> :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:



My work here is done. I’m taking the rest of the day off!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Nazis removed & destroyed  ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’re going to need a bigger tent . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hate has  . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’ll get Donald Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MAGA Rushmore . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry I sprayed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What did . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

White Supremist ties noose . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

House of Tards . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Save the Planet . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

How socialism works ....


----------



## Doc

Democrat party ....


----------



## Doc

If a woman gets raped .....the muslim view .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Difference in Nazis and Democrat Socialists ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Oldest Hate . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Keep it up Liberals ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Muller subpoenas ...


----------



## Doc

Muslim privilege, Black privilege all special interest privilege results in racism against whites.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Transgender wrestler ....

Ahh help, she's got a boner.    :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

I love our President.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Loved Barney Fife!!  Sort of type cast Knots and Griffith, darn good show though! Thanks PG


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Tax returns


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Tax returns






Bet neither would be pleasant to view....................ugg!


Can anyone say Term limits and removal of "class" status from elected people?   "politician" shouldn't be a career or a status with super retirement...........


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## marchplumber

She sure is getting a LOT of attention!!  Pretty amazing for a freshman congresswoman with very little history.....someone is sure pushing to keep her in the public's eye, Red and Blue.   Wonder why?


----------



## nixon

marchplumber said:


> She sure is getting a LOT of attention!!  Pretty amazing for a freshman congresswoman with very little history.....someone is sure pushing to keep her in the public's eye, Red and Blue.   Wonder why?



I’m pretty certain that she’s one of the sacrificial goats . Her ,and a couple of others are being prompted to spout their radical ideas so that a more “ moderate “ democrat can step in and and save us all with more moderate and sensible social reforms . That’s how progressive move their way to their objective . 
Either that ,or folks just like reading about how unbelievably stupid she really is .


----------



## EastTexFrank

marchplumber said:


> She sure is getting a LOT of attention!!  Pretty amazing for a freshman congresswoman with very little history.....someone is sure pushing to keep her in the public's eye, Red and Blue.   Wonder why?



I found this on one of my gun boards.  If you like conspiracy theories, you'll love this one.  It's a little long but interesting.  


https://youtu.be/1h5iv6sECGU


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

If he only had a brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snowstorm

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111460
> 
> View attachment 111461



Yes but it’s been my experience that buy and large they support the dfl and it’s candidates financially.


----------



## mla2ofus

snowstorm said:


> Yes but it’s been my experience that buy and large they support the dfl and it’s candidates financially.



  Who's they??
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

snowstorm said:


> Yes but it’s been my experience that buy and large they support the dfl and it’s candidates financially.



???
They being Jewish organizations?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Vote for Bread Line Bernie


----------



## pirate_girl

... and lastly, one from my wtf files..


----------



## Doc

I wish ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Countdown to Meltdown 2.0


----------



## Doc

Red is Israel ....


----------



## marchplumber

You ROCK Doc!

There's a book that gives an insight as to how the struggle for possession will finally go......=)


----------



## Doc

Josef Stalin ....


----------



## pirate_girl

When the socialist cow tries to take down Reagan on Twitter.
Stooooopid!


----------



## pirate_girl

I covered a sows a$$hole with Behar.
Appropriately so...


----------



## Doc

Interesting

Don't be Fooled .... Soros still steering the democrats as he wishes.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Statue of Liberty Unveiling October 28, 1886


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao: 

For those who have been to a nude beach does this sound right ...I've never had the nude beach experience but it does sound right to me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:
> 
> For those who have been to a nude beach does this sound right ...I've never had the nude beach experience but it does sound right to me.


 

 Yep. Been there done that.  And it was a great disappointment. Flabby old people hoping to see studly young flesh and curvy models..

 The hot girls you were hoping to see aren't at the nude beaches. They are prancing half naked on public beaches in Miami, Fort Lauderdale and Galveston.
 Where the studs are.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> And it was a great disappointment. Flabby old people



I'll second that opinion.  In Europe, for some reason, they always seem to be obese Germans or Brits.  Not a pretty sight.  I've even flown over a gay, nude beach on the south coast of England in a helicopter.  That was novel.   

I still remember a picture of PG laying on a Greek beach.  That was interesting!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> I'll second that opinion.  In Europe, for some reason, they always seem to be obese Germans or Brits.  Not a pretty sight.  I've even flown over a gay, nude beach on the south coast of England in a helicopter.  That was novel.
> 
> I still remember a picture of PG laying on a Greek beach.  That was interesting!!!!



I saved that shot.  Still hoping it's really a GIF and that she'll roll over!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have zero sympathy . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow..


----------



## Doc

OMG this is serious!!!!!   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Bernie ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Red Caps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sandy O . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The clock . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Socialism . . .


----------



## Doc

British Muslim Invasion / Passive Takeover


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> British Muslim Invasion / Passive Takeover



That's what Muslim friends told me years ago.  They are playing the long game with a 100 year or 200 year timetable.  Our politicians only think as far as their next re-election bid.  Get used to it because unless we change, we're fucked too.  It's already started.  

I guess that makes me Islamophobic.  Well add that to all the other things that the Left calls me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

EastTexFrank said:


> That's what Muslim friends told me years ago.  They are playing the long game with a 100 year or 200 year timetable.  Our politicians only think as far as their next re-election bid.  Get used to it because unless we change, we're fucked too.  It's already started.
> 
> I guess that makes me Islamophobic.  Well add that to all the other things that the Left calls me.




Exactly.....how does one eat an entire elephant????

One small bite at a time.

Change from within is a strategy long ascribed to.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Socialism vs Democratic Socialism


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This is Beto ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Vote for bang head Bernie.


----------



## mla2ofus

Good thing he didn't fall on his a$$, he might have gotten a concussion!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hands-ome candidate


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Payback . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MAGA!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pelosi . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have a pen . . .


----------



## Doc

Feminists      :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

College admission fraud . ..


----------



## Doc

If socialism doesn't work ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

I hate words that are the same but pronounced different ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Magic black hat ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Magic black hat ....




:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Magic black hat ....



Love it!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

See This for more Info....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Soros controlling Beto ....


----------



## Doc

All Dems must be ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

How do you sleep at night?


----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Job interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Start of the Republican Party March 20, 1854


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez and farting cows


----------



## Doc

When this picture was taken back in 1987 ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

There’s nothing like . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OMG, IT’S SATAN!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If Congress . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Yes, I ordered . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Back seat drivers . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Green New Deal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CLASS!, CLASS!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Repeat offenders . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Those hands tho..


Bern, Beto and el creepo Joe.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111985




WOW!!


I can NOT understand the justification for that persons actions.  I recognize his right to surrender his firearm.  I do not recognize the "need" to do so.  Unless he feels he might be at risk of committing such a heinous crime himself with his firearm.  If NOT?  Then it is safely and securely stored at his residence.


Why are the "sheep" so willing to be led astray??  Why don't individuals look at past history and see where firearms confiscation can lead to?  Why do they sadly believe that the "Gooberment" knows better than they, what they are to do with their private protection property?  



Can anyone seriously explain this to me??  Honestly??  I am dumbfounded!


God bless,
Tony


----------



## Doc

Only thing I could think of (but still not understand his actions) is that he has a few 30.06's and 270's with clips and can defend his self and family that way.   Even then, I'm at a complete loss also.

====================================


----------



## Doc

Beto is like the guy ....


----------



## Doc

Throwing out the electoral college


----------



## Doc

Judge Jeanine Pirro ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

The Liberal Mantra ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Fresh off the presses lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok.. here we go...
3..2..1...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

One more.


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The meme makers are having a field day!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller report . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More Mueller . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller III . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad

The Priest at our parish is a strong pro-gun supporter


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> The Priest at our parish is a strong pro-gun supporter


 What YOU gonna do when seconds count, the Cops are just 36 minute away.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> The Priest at our parish is a strong pro-gun supporter



... _"just 36 minutes"_ ...

In that amount of time Dragonfly Lady and I can drive from Topeka to Lawrence, park, and already be sitting in the doctor's waiting room.

*Just* 36 minutes?

New Zealand is lovely, the people are friendly, and the food is wonderful* but I think we'll just stay here.



*The way Enzeds prepare and serve much of it is, on the other hand, a crime!


----------



## Doc

Fair and square ...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao: :th_lmao: :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> :th_lmao: :th_lmao: :th_lmao:



Man, don't even get me started on those two.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Things you will never see . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Monday Mueller . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hot Air . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Border Wall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco “Nothing Burger” . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

President Biff..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hollywood bitchin'


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Mueller is Racist![ ATTACH]112188[/ATTACH]



We knew that was coming!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Imagine ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Imagine ....



The lady proves again that her elevator doesn’t stop at all the floors!  :th_lmao:


----------



## road squawker

She ain't no "lady", not by a long stretch


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

road squawker said:


> She ain't no "lady", not by a long stretch



I was trying to be polite.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Haha!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The MSM ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

^^^^JAIL^^^^^NO DOUBT JAIL^^^^^


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8_EoMmuqVU"]Another day in Trump’s America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

They demand that we are to become one of them...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Oh shit.  More charges.   This could get serious.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> ...




"All time"????

Whoooaaaa, that's a BIG shoe........=/


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow, that didn't take long.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sad but true ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Sad but true ....



As I have said before;
_When criminal justice is supplanted by social justice there is *no* justice_.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Candace Owens nails it ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click below for related video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKYEE1-U_tc"]National Emergency - Jon McNaughton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh my!


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> Oh my!
> 
> View attachment 112324



I wish..........
And take all the asshats that said they'd move to Canada.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LGBT supporter


----------



## Doc

Obama at it again ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Justice system ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Biden ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Democrats are not after the truth ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

National Enquirer


----------



## Doc

Biden a little to affectionate ....


----------



## pirate_girl

More creepy Joe.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes you do darlin'


----------



## Doc

Biden:  The Art Of The Feel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Muller report ...


----------



## Doc

Republicans are bad and sketch release of person who divided America


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Something to think about for those who support a liberal/ democratic government. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

LINDSAY GRAHAM: “Trump is positioning himself for the 2020 election, much like Creepy Joe Biden positions himself over unwilling females”.
... Passionately & Often


----------



## Doc

Old news but ....
https://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/w...X7MOSUmhsZVN5iXCA6QHgl5ZvGvAwxnMZd0_U4qaNTCJI


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As today marks the day trudeau's stupid carbon tax takes effect I thought this was fitting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Duh...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

And that is just how many got the jury summons. We all know there are plenty more.   I do not believe Hillary would have won the popular vote without illegals and I suspect every dem knows that.   That is why 'No Wall' is on their agenda.


----------



## Doc

Imagine for a moment ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A child's guide ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fake news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cook County . . .


----------



## Doc

Good ones Jim!!!!   

--------------
 Biden ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Good ones Jim!!!!
> 
> --------------
> Biden ...



More Biden . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Collusion . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

D.I.L.D.O.S.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

A democrat walks into a bar ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Paying Taxes ...


----------



## Doc

Surprise surprise, dems reaction to Biden inappropriate touching vs Trump


----------



## Doc

So many women coming out against Joe Biden ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blonds . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That one time . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

beep beep . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The National Enquirer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You expect me to . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Beto Beto Beto

I suppose he thought this would not be found.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Beto Beto Beto
> 
> I suppose he thought this would not be found.



The El Paso Pussycats????    :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

do do do do
do do do do
Twilight zone crazy ....Beastiality


----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh6Gx1KrvTw"]Barack Obama Sees Dead People - YouTube[/ame]

Barack Obama Sees Dead People


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Mr. Groper.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Wow.  Google has gone to the dark side more than I thought.  
Good post PG.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dry run .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Biden . . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bernie . . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Seems clear to me ....


----------



## Doc

Ocasio-Cortez ...  Can I ask a stupid question?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ocasio-Cortez ... Can I ask a stupid question? 
Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
_AOC & Bernie Sanders both remind me of this story._

_There were 2 guys on the side of the rode with a pick-up truck full of melons. At the end of the day they had not sold one melon._

_The next day they picked more melons and put them in the truck. Still no sales_

_On the third day they realized the truck was loaded as full as possible. So they just drove to the side of the road and waited. 
They'd been there all day long without any sales. As the sun went down and they drove off one said to the other, 
_

_"I know what our problem is,,,,; we need a bigger truck"_


----------



## mla2ofus

franc, that reminds of a joke I heard yrs ago about two polacks buying alfalfa hay for $100 a ton in eastern Washington, hauling it 300 mi to western Washington and selling it for $100 a ton and the punch line was the same.
 Mike


----------



## Doc

Biden 2020


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Huckabee ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

A little something for everyone...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Patiently awaiting . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Hair Whisperer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The newest hate group . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s time to let go . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rare photo of Jussie . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Monkey with typewriter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chicago . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I sense . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Congressmen headed home after a hard days work!  :th_lmao:


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Chicago . . .






Uhm, I'm confused here.......................


"Chicago"????  



Politicians are like meteorologist, WRONG and STILL GET PAID!! but twice as worthless!


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Democratic Congressmen headed home after a hard days work!  :th_lmao:




Being a true clown is an honorable and strenuous occupation...............they can't be Congressmen/women.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Uhm, I'm confused here.......................
> 
> 
> "Chicago"????



Jussie said two guys in maga hats attacked him in downtown Chicago


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Jussie said two guys in maga hats attacked him in downtown Chicago








OOOOhhhhh  Gotcha!!  Cow poop is very similar to bull poop...............Lying sack of both...................


Appreciate the "heads up" on that one, I was honestly confused, being FROM Illinois......................(UGH!)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Deep Snake . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

You'd think Mad Max could afford well fitting shoes..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Bamby said:


>





That's a woman? Ok......


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> You'd think Mad Max could afford well fitting shoes..
> 
> 
> View attachment 112868
> 
> View attachment 112869




We all know that "BS" flows downhill.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bamby said:


>



Islam is a "religion of peace" like Hitler was a rabbi.


----------



## Bamby

marchplumber said:


> That's a woman? Ok......



Some places do know how to pick them


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> do do do do
> do do do do
> Twilight zone crazy ....Beastiality


Hmm ... That Imam bears a striking resemblance to our last President.


----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> You'd think Mad Max could afford well fitting shoes..
> 
> 
> View attachment 112868
> 
> View attachment 112869


Might be sasquatch?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Double Trouble . . .


----------



## Bamby

500 Pages must be some sort of milestone... Just as this is:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GONmFCkCGCc"]Bob Seger - Turn The Page (1973 Radio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obstruction . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I think we’ve found the problem . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Humpty Trumpty . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To Do List . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m here to collect . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Pork fact #76


----------



## Doc

If Trump is not your president .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

What if . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I renamed my wifi network . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

In case nobody knew, Trudeau recently gave loblaws(a multi billion dollar company) 12 million to purchase new refrigerators for their grocery stores. Can't wait to get rid of that traitor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

career in organized crime ....


----------



## Doc

William Macy detests dishonesty, self delusion and lack of character and now he is caught showing that he is all three.     :th_lmao:  He is truly Shameless.  

Hollywood actors might soon learn to shut their yaps if it's not in a script.


----------



## pirate_girl

Post heavy...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Sounds like Cher finally 'gets it'.


----------



## mla2ofus

maybe Cher and all her hollyweird buddies should start a big fund to take of at least the vets!!
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Socialism for Dummies . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did you know ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

You owe money ...


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8Nh6_oJoM"]Trump knocks Hillary Clinton over with Football; Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 113251



  Total BS by someone with absolutely no knowledge of electricity. If that is stuck in an outlet all that will happen is the breaker will trip or the fuse will burn out. However if two separate wires are held in each hand and are inserted, then Trump will no longer be your president!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

April 19th . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ever wonder . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Liberals . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Constitution . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Boy did I call it or what . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Donald Trump is . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is amazing. From 1993.


----------



## pirate_girl

The President and First Lady on their way to church services this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tin foil hat episode . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

AOC Impersonator : 8 years-old

This is funny. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiP7IuDAanc"]AOC Impersonator : 8 years-old - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Dear Liberals . . .



Yes.  It sure was collusion.  i hope to hell hey go after lynch and Bill Clinton and reverse the ruling on the Hillary scandal.  They should all three be behind bars.  I do not expect them to go after the former President Obama as they seem to be hands off ex presidents but the Clintons should pay for acting as if they are above the law and for the damage to the first years of the Trump Presidency by causing the fake Muller investigation.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t be rude . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mice die in traps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teach a man to fish . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WANTED . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

After careful consideration . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Global Warming Warning 1989


----------



## Doc

Here ya go PG ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Easter at the White House.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Danang Sailor

This should be sent to every Bernie supporter in the country! 


nixon said:


> View attachment 113502


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

​People who have been proven in a court of law, that they are not going to be responsible about the lives and property of their fellow citizens, have shown that they have no respect for others. They should never be allowed the privilege, power and sanctity of the voting both.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller Report . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t have a clue . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A list of everything . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can’t afford . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who makes these rules . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Three Cons in a Fountain . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Meet the Family . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

2 more.


----------



## Doc

Bernie says ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Bernie says ...



Whereas Islam is an insult to anyone with the capacity for rational thought.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

*AL Goodwyn - Wednesday, April 24, 2019 
Bob Gorrell - Tuesday, April 23, 2019 *


----------



## FrancSevin

*AF Branco - Wednesday, April 24, 2019 *


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

THE DAY COLLUSION DIED - Parody of American Pie | Don Caron



A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=Eqn3iI_h1vg"]THE DAY COLLUSION DIED - Parody of American Pie | Don Caron - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Biden . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

AOC - MAGA!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Omar . . .


----------



## bczoom

F16 complying with the new green deal. 

Funny 12-second video.

https://www.facebook.com/bobby.madewell/videos/10219141816760794/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blumenthal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can assure you . . .


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve been doing this . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

*Michael Ramirez - Thursday, April 25, 2019 *


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

We believe you!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Covfefe!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

“The oldest hate that’s unfit to print.”


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2020, the sequel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some alligators . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Running for president is so easy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe Biden 2020 . . .


----------



## Doc

Uncanny


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

PLEASE tell me he never actually said this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

I rightly recon I don't know where this one should be posted...

THE DAY COLLUSION DIED - Parody of American Pie | Don Caron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqn3iI_h1vg"]THE DAY COLLUSION DIED - Parody of American Pie | Don Caron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

*Pat Cross - Thursday, April 25, 2019 *


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Click Image for Info:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

*AF Branco - Tuesday, April 30, 2019 *


----------



## FrancSevin

*AF Branco - Wednesday, May 1, 2019 *


----------



## FrancSevin

*Michael Ramirez - Tuesday, April 30, 2019 
Steve Breen - Wednesday, May 1, 2019 *


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>


Isn't that Jennifer Aniston?
 Is she dish'n Joe?


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Isn't that Jennifer Aniston?
> Is she dish'n Joe?



Oh yeah, she's a Lefty Dem.
The only celebrities I can think of off hand who support Trump are Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell, James Woods (who, by the way got banned from Twitter) Roseanne and Ted Nugent.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Never saw it, do.not.care.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 113835
> 
> Never saw it, do.not.care.


 
 Game of Thrones has never been of interest to me except for the promo packaging work we get paid to do once in a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. like you going down on Willie Brown?


----------



## Doc

Biden ...


----------



## Doc

Biden


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez ...


----------



## Doc

Creepy banjo boy  ....Biden ...


----------



## Doc

Yeah Barr!!!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

More Barr ...


----------



## Doc

We live in a society ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> View attachment 113851
> 
> View attachment 113852





Doc said:


> We live in a society ...



"Damn straight, Skippy!"


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

_This I do truly wish I could see....._


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Political promises
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the gathering at a bingo hall.


----------



## Doc

The wall ....


----------



## Doc

The same thing is going on in Venezuela.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don Jr. has this on his Facebook timeline Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

People are doing this to 20s now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bernie


----------



## Doc

Rosie ODonnell ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> People are doing this to 20s now.
> 
> View attachment 113896



Gee...................... I have some twenties,..... and a  pen


spread the word


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

If these stats are correct even I'm shocked.   Awesome!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Clinton Tour Canceled.  Can't give away tickets.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 113945



Lollie, 
 Whilst that is both appropriate and humorous, I like Barr's real answer to the question about turning over his notes.


 "NO, I will not!"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Free bungee jumps ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 113962



Sorry Alyssa but the white hood still exist today. They were worn by racist  Democrats for 150 years  are still worn by racist  Democrats who yet believe they can control the negro with fear.

 Nice try but a massive fail.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor
Archie???
Now that's certainly not in keeping line with tradition.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Even the dog knows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Biden


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

whenever having a bad day .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Younger Fat Nadler vs Older Skinny Nadler.


----------



## Doc

Ocasio Cortez


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This silly twit!
Really??


----------



## mla2ofus

Maybe that would cut down the number of abortions, But I just don't see that happening.
Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> This silly twit!
> Really??
> View attachment 114098
> 
> View attachment 114099


 I'm betting she hasn't had any offers for a while.  And just wants every one else to suffer as well.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

There was a shooting in a school close to Columbine in Colorado.  One student killed giving his life to save others.   You'd think there would be protests and calls for gun control....but ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

So in America ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

No worries there, sister.


----------



## Bamby

^^^^In a casual view of the photo I'd say it isn't into men anyway.....


----------



## Bamby

Unfortunately I fear he's still holding a lot of power in that segment of America.


----------



## Bamby

Yea riddle me this one too....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

While Cracking Down On Fringe Conspiracy Theorists, Facebook Accidentally Bans CNN





MENLO PARK, CA—As Facebook went after fringe conspiracy theorists earlier this week, there was an accidental casualty on the social network: CNN.

According to Facebook reps, the automated system that scans the network for wild conspiracy theories like Holocaust denial, weather manipulation, flat earthers, and Russian collusion flagged CNN as one of the most prominent promoters of fake news on the network.

"Our algorithm looked for pages and people that were constantly peddling outlandish conspiracy theories, and it seems to have banned CNN for some reason," a Facebook representative said in a statement. "It appears that since CNN is still insisting that President Trump colluded with Russia, despite a mountain of facts and evidence showing that he did not, our computer systems determined that our network would have much less fake news without CNN."

Facebook apologized for the error and reinstated CNN while banning 59 more conservative pages to make restitution for the mistake.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cripes!


----------



## FrancSevin

I just have to say Bamby's posts today hit it out of the park


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Cripes!
> View attachment 114163
> 
> View attachment 114164



Here's their sign.....






A good article with the above image ain't sure what I might do with it yet..... Decided you can read it there yourself....


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I just have to say Bamby's posts today hit it out of the park


I"ll 2nd that Franc!!!!     

=======================
Meanwhile the animals that live in California celebrated Earth Day ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Well in a since it could work after all farmers are employing a substantial amount of them...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

He does this and the MSM doesn't cover it.
It started on Facebook, then went from there.
Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I hope this is TRUE!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats have a hard time . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump was the right choice . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Omar . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill Barr . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I didn’t know a Republican . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eric Swalwell . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’ve uncovered a secret Republican plot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Odds and ends . . .y


----------



## Doc

Awesome stuff Jim.  We sure missed ya man.


----------



## Doc

Brennan


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

You all heard Grumpy Cat died, right?



https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grumpy...-complications-after-urinary-tract-infection/


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dear God..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Book burnings. . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

2020 Democratic candidates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sandy and Beto . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh yeah . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Barry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I just remembered!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Which Trump?


----------



## FrancSevin

​


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The three stooges . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

"Women" of today..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Still waiting . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I voted against Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you realize . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So you think . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh for crying out loud . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I reinstalled . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mueller times over . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Left, left.  Little more to the left . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


>



Are you a member of Facebook, Bamby?


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Are you a member of Facebook, Bamby?



No, heard about way to many privacy concerns and never joined.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> No, heard about way to many privacy concerns and never joined.


Ok, just checking.
While the privacy concern is understandable, you need to pay close attention to your settings and info.
Case in point; I no longer put my current place of employment on my status for one.
Nor my phone number or anything else like that.
Nothing worse than a non- 'Booker attempting to blow smoke if they know nothing about it.
Facebook jail is no joke, but you have to consistently post way out there political stuff in order for anyone to take action.
Zuckerberg doesn't care as much as people think he does.
"Jail" time is being allowed to access, but not post for whatever duration.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> "Jail" time is being allowed to access, but not post for whatever duration.



I think my "banned" or "jail time" expired yesterday at another forum I visit. It's more or less clear to me now that only liberal philosophy can be expressed on that forum and the modes are quick to ban anyone expressing conservative traits. 

The posts that got me into trouble were legal format in the place I posted them in but I fear some of the cartoons I was banned for hurt some liberal modes feeling so he banned me. 

You know cartoonist have one hell of a good time of taking liberal policies and putting them into laughter. I can actually sort of in some way feel sorry for the fools for their position and sort of understand why they're all running around butt hurt all the time..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

[/SIZE][/FONT]





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 114381
> 
> View attachment 114382



How did that Kraut get in there?  I know they've been avoiding Truth for more than a century, but they've never tried to actually _kill_ it ... as long as we ignore that Schicklegruber business.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## waybomb

R.I.P. Niki...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Abortion is murder


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Maple Donuts, York, Pa

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bolton was here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If todays media . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BOOM, BOOM, BOOM . . .


----------



## Doc

Biden:  Sloppy Joe


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> BOOM, BOOM, BOOM . . .



According to my copy of the Constitution, as amended, "We don't like you!" is *not* a valid grounds for impeachment!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Comrades - Gone Mad . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Comrades - Gone Mad . . .



*Bravo*, Mr. Branco!!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Historic Event! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Elmer Fudd Nadler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Getting a little crowded in here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

USA . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear America . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 114444



The Firing did not help. Hillary stayed in politics and continued to lie, cheat and defraud and violate the rules.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


>



That's so disturbing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Turbine Collapses ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Science Fact:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 114526



Thanks, Lollie.  That one caused both Dragonfly Lady and me to mist up a little.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

It will be a great day when ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Game of Thrones . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Forward . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A guide . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Do not resuscitate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats fart too . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pelosi is . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Baby elephants are born . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beware of the evil . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## marchplumber

Thanks for the GREAT PICS!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You’ll die of . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Streets of San Francisco . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The new 6G Huawei technology . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

As a kid, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One of the best quotes . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If it weren’t for my granpappy . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Yep.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And the trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Put it back Avenatti!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ever wonder why . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Squeal team 6 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Witch . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

To the new generation of witch hunters . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

One really has to wonder........


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

*C!*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

To those of you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump said he wanted a wall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Look right here . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How dare Trump and Barr . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ye articles of impeachment . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crossing the swamp . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the government tells you . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey,isn’t that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So they rigged the election . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry, we can't find . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ready, aim, . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps tweeties . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Green new deal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In the end . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I said . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Destroy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wyoming rancher . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Voting for Trump . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Zzzzzzzzz . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is what . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not innocent . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Common sense . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The exam . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hillary is guilty . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you’re going . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Say his name . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Not quite, looked more like the awkward finger grip handshake lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Who does she like better.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

AOC . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There is but one answer . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One day . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

More popular than Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Impeach . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m sorry . . .


----------



## Doc

OMG ...Biden just had to nose in ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's the President enjoying the lovely state banquet dinner with the Queen!

There's Hillary signing books for a "massive" crowd in some... Costco??
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The one thing . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They all liked him . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why hasn’t anyone . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Why hasn’t anyone . . .



Yes!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Here's the President enjoying the lovely state banquet dinner with the Queen!
> 
> There's Hillary signing books for a "massive" crowd in some... Costco??
> Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 114926




 Karma!   I love it.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wishful thinking . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leaders around the world . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hi Nancy! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

I guess Don the liberal Lemon is trying to say neither he nor CNN are liberal.
Oh really???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Keep On ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Even the bears love him.
Lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Revisionist history . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tear down this stall . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Time heals all things, except those crazy eyes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Imagine being a democrat . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The flip flopper . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

An Indian, an African American and a Mexican . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN News . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kay Jewelers was robbed . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

AOC


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> AOC




 I hate it when people take a picture and add a quotation she didn't say.
I know it is a dumb down example but, in truth Ocasio Cortez is demonstrating how socialism works


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Climate change denier . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How they think they look . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We cannot allow . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Members of Congress hard at work.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Changing of the guard . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Biden ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is ridiculous!
I took a screen shot off my FB timeline.
One of my nurse friends posted it and was all giddy about it.
Of course some others were thanking the post.
For the sake of not losing another snowflake friend, I said nothing lol
Unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## pirate_girl

Who's psycho????


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Who's psycho????
> 
> 
> View attachment 115143



So they have their faces buried in vaginas?  Somehow, that looks ... _normal_ for them.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Wouldn't it be lovely if Julian Assange arrives in the US soon with unquestionable, solid evidence?
Yes..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Four score and Seven . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My presidency . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Living it up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump may undo everything you’ve done . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nadlers Committee . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

IMPEACH! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The difference between YOUR and YOU’RE . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For the life of me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stop fossil fuels! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good boy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump is a buffoon . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sprong . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A sea of red ink . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What bias . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nadler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hear Ye, Hear Ye . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WATERGATE Greatest Hits . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TRUTH! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who needs their ass handed to them one more time? . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well Done . . .


----------



## Doc

California Red vs Blue ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Don jr. is funny.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

NUMBERS!


----------



## Doc

Whoa!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Bernie


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Voter ID required in Mexico ...


----------



## Doc

Biden wants a revolution.   Dumbshit.  His side would lose, and lose bad.   We gots the guns.


----------



## Doc

Democratic 2020 platform ....


----------



## Doc

Sad ...but true.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Groucho nails it.   ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump 2020 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats built this . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Playing with fire . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Americas border is just like . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That face you make . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberals are saying . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Standing room only . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Corruption . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115410



rat hole chicken place . . .  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Summer at the dems . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t do anything . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

And here we have Vogue magazines lovely Lynn Yaeger.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115420



#MeToo!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115450


Just because Jeff Daniels is an accomplished actor doesn't mean his brain is brilliant.

 He makes a living pretending to be someone he is not. Speaking fiction from a script takes little brain capacity.
 Can you say "Dumb and Dumber?"

His worldly advice is worth the same credibility. OF NO REAL VALUE EXCEPT AS ENTERTAINMENT. Just like any other "ACTOR."


----------



## Jim_S RIP

US Air Force Aircraft Identification Chart . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m leading Trump . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps latest tweet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I feel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Proof of global warming . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ouch!  Thinkin hurts . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How to fold . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Student debt problem solved . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

LA


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hehe..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sanders Panders . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Great Divide . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The hand . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ooops, forgot the best one.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ooops, forgot the best one.
> View attachment 115579


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh the children, the children!
Look at my expensive ass watch!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115624


   THAT will be a VERY interesting race to watch!!  



I would consider it one of those "time to put up or shut-up races".....
Can't have things "both ways" ya know?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I didn’t know we needed a translator . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Members of Congress . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Is that new green deal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The MSM . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

November 2020 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You told us . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The single payer system . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Affirmative action . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New parking . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Should have saved this one for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115687



Which goes to show that even raging hypocrites still have freedom of speech in this country.  I just wish they would use it more judiciously, ... or at least stop boiling over with anger when we exercise that same freedom to present facts showing them to be totally wrong!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Who's voting ...


----------



## Doc

no doubt this is the dems goal, one way or the other ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Free at Last


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Happy Birthday America!!!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Check out tough guy on the right.
Yeah, I'd feel intimidated by that.
Not...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Nike Releases Bernie Sanders Signature Shoe That Helps You Survive Under Socialism
July 3rd, 2019






BEAVERTON, OR—Nike has released a new patriotic shoe just in time for the Fourth of July: the Sanders Air Marx, the official, signature shoe of Senator Bernie Sanders.

Every pair of Air Marx is emblazoned with Sanders' signature and iconic "crazy old man" silhouette. The shoes pack in all kinds of useful features for people living in a socialist regime, including the following:

New ActiveShrink technology helps the shoe shrink right along with you as you wither away from starvation

Breadline Padding Plus helps you stand in breadlines for hours hoping the government is generous enough to give you some food

A Venezuelan flag, or optional Soviet Russian flag, to show your true patriotism

A patented air pump that helps you pump up your wheelbarrow tire as you slave away farming food for the government to redistribute

Comfy and aerodynamic design that helps you chase zoo animals more effectively

The shoes are completely edible and can be boiled into soup or gruel in a pinch

The shoes are not available for purchase but will be given from Nike according to their ability to each customer according to their needs.

"I'm happy to team up with Nike to release this shoe," said Sanders. "I will make millions of dollars off this deal, which is not hypocritical because it's me and not you."

The Sanders Air Marx is only available in one size, as Sanders remarked: "who needs a choice of shoe size when there are starving children in the world?"

BB


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Independence Day . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115841




You forgot this one


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

If this weren't so stupid, it would be funny.
AOC strikes again.
Perhaps she thinks the nation is blind?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> If this weren't so stupid, it would be funny.
> AOC strikes again.
> Perhaps she thinks the nation is blind?
> 
> View attachment 115882


 Sadly,


The nation has taken a strong resemblance to the " three monkeys" of see no evil, hear no evil,..........


Most.arent interested in viable.solutions......
Easier to blame
Easier to create falsehoods
Easier to fabricate Injustice
Easier to keep attention on others, than themselves....
Easier to take "free" than to work....
Easier to play the "victim" card.....


Thanks for.the cartoons......and the pics......


Neither "Red" not " Blue" are blameless........


Feel like.citizens are getting hearded like.sheep to slaughter, and they're ok with it, ifyou keep em passified.


Sad......


Rant over.....good job fellow members


----------



## Doc

I think this should have read "How ignorant can He be ..."


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I think this should have read "How ignorant can He be ..."


I would remind everyone here that it is not just a washed out privileged
football player. Kaepernick is surely outclassed by Nike and their BOD which must include a few Elitists MBA's. 
 Apparently ignorance cannot be corrected by money, privilege or higher education.

 That said, maybe college should be free.  It's obviously worth every penny.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115894
> 
> Lol



That is mean ... and _absolutely _ accurate!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

That's my President!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

https://fox8.com/2016/09/26/restaurant-tapes-colin-kaepernick-jersey-to-floor-as-welcome-mat/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Aaaand the pick of the day....


----------



## Doc

Hidin


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd do this at the Red Hen.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Slick Willie . . .


----------



## Doc

Crazy!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My toon pick of the day...



.... and you know it's happening.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>


 
 Thanks but Ill pass.


----------



## Doc

Right on Candace Owens!!!!!


----------



## Doc

The Trump Train ...


----------



## pirate_girl

I found one toon to share.
My gallery is empty!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 116061



True and correct statement


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN’s fake news . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps Magic Wand . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Village Idiots . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Swalwell . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Epstein . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Imagine how strong . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

yep.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day..


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Brilliant!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Heaven vs Hell  ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

STOP IT KIDS! GO TO YOUR ROOM!


----------



## Melensdad

What dystopian world exists where Pelosi is a "moderate crazy liberals" because she seems more like a wild eyed crazy radical to me.  AOC is just a dumbass crazy radical.


----------



## Doc

Black Magic [strike]Woman[/strike] Hat


----------



## Doc

Mark Levin ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Black Magic [strike]Woman[/strike] Hat



I gotta say it...;


 THAT, IS A "COOL" HAT


----------



## Doc

Kamala Harris ...


----------



## Doc

How can the left not see this?


----------



## Doc

Attention whore Megan Rapinoe ...


----------



## Doc

Common sense coming from across the big pond ....


----------



## Doc

... Play by the rules or face the consequences


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

The new Democrats ....


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trump the worst racist ... :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

We have a lot of stupid people in the US, and they can vote.  That is why until the ballots are counted I'm not forecasting a Trump landslide or even a Trump win.   Bernie is coming on to strong for my liking.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day..


----------



## Bamby

Yep shes supporting a pair worthy of being be proud off...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

Had to travel to a big city today.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

House of race cards . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Squad . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Reality vs. Fantasy Football . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Laws, just pick and choose . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New re-election slogan . . .


----------



## Doc

Only in America ...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol
This is brilliant!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The race card . . .


----------



## Bamby

Texans are tough!!!!!

Due to the popularity of the "Survivor" shows, Texas is planning to do one entitled: "Survivor - Texas-Style!"

The lucky contestants will all start in Dallas, drive to Waco, Austin, San Antonio, then over to Houston and down to Brownsville. They will then proceed up to Del Rio, El Paso, Odessa, Midland, Lubbock, and Amarillo. From there they will go on to Abilene and Fort Worth, and finally, back to Dallas. Each contestant will be driving a pink Prius with 15 bumper stickers which will read:

1. "I'm A Democrat"

2. "Amnesty For Illegals"

3. "I Love RAP"

4. "Boycott Beef"

5. "I Voted For Obama"

6. "George Strait Sucks"

7. "Elect Hillary In 2020"

8. "Vote Eric Holder Texas Governor"

9. "Rosie O'Donnell Is A great role model"

10. "I Love Obamacare and Chuck Schumer"

11. "Kaepernick Is My Hero"

12. "I Side With Jane Fonda"

13. "It's all Bush's Fault”

14. "Islam Is A Peace-Loving Religion"

- and the last sticker is;

15. "I'm Here To Confiscate Your Guns"

The first contestant to make it back to Dallas alive wins.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bamby said:


>



Whats this Dukes stuff?

Everyone knows the mayonnaise of the South is Blue Plate from New Orleans!

:th_lmao:


https://www.blueplatemayo.com/


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

AOC


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Marx Sisters . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why would I attack America? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is Bob . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Calling 50% of the population . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>




She is a millennial. And she wants to be PRESIDENT.

 Her campaign is already started for 2024

https://www.youtube.com/embed/hLpE1Pa8vvI?autoplay=1&autohide=1&showinfo=0&iv_load_policy=3&rel=0


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Calling 50% of the population . . .



I'm not really a racist, but who is this Boong?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## Doc

AOC


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> AOC



How true :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Politicians are a breed all their own..................too bad they don't go extinct!



Thanks for all the great post folks..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=chuQkZZyfyM"]Celebrating Apollo 11's 50th Anniversary, with Commentary from Buzz Aldrin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Fear


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

He was right.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 116328



Uh Lollie, - like all I can say is like, man that is so bitchin' true.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Then you have our prime minister correcting a woman who was asking a question. She said something to do with "mankind" and was quickly corrected by Trudeau saying...you mean "peoplekind"

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Then you have our prime minister correcting a woman who was asking a question. She said something to do with "mankind" and was quickly corrected by Trudeau saying...you mean "peoplekind"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



 Actually Trudeau is wrong.  The correct terminology for the term he wishes to invoke is "Humankind."

 Peoplekind doesn't even pass the spell check.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The squad car . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m sending . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Darwin award nominee . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Boris! Boris! Boris????!!??
???


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We think you’re kind of deplorable too . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t worry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And just like that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Sultan of Squat
Posted by A.F. Branco 
https://legalinsurrection.com/tag/a-f-branco/

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Muller ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

A perfect match . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nadler's sinking ship . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What coverup?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – We Are Not Worthy . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dear Lord,


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump: I want to deport . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Third world country . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am the victim . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The kids in cages . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



There's something extra funny about you making fun of the PM while on US soil.
Lol!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

I watched some of the first night of the debates, last night was also crazy, so I cut it short.
Anywho...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Here's a tune, toon.


[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QMc-Gx-YnGo"]Trump`s song (by Lil Nas X) - Old Town Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Men with beards . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrat Debate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Oh wishing star . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


>



If the above holds true then how are the liberals free to exercise their hate for conservatives?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

A fine example of a racist.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sick . . . in the head . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

911 call . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump’s fault . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't take this one long to hit Facebook.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk





:th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Sick . . . in the head . . .



Perhaps ... but, that IS the way it works!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

We laugh at these, but dammit there HAS to be some truth, WAY TOO MANY "coincidences"......imagine if the real truth was ever told???  We ALL would be shocked....I  imagine there is more shared across lines than we would like to admit....dirty place, dirty parties, dirty people.


THANKS for the memes!!  Awesome!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

fun facts ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’re going to say this again


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The most common words . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Kid Rock . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Obama built that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Choose truth over fact . ..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trump's accusers ....and someone having fun with Photoshop and Rushmore


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Alec Baldwin gets loonier every day ....


----------



## Doc

Clinton makes a statement ....


----------



## Bamby

Click Image: The West Coast is a literal toilet: 80% of coastal areas infected with toxic feces


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Open door challenge ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey Air Force . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Young Joe Biden . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Onion . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One useless man . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The sky is falling . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What difference does it make . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TRUMP IS GUILTY . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Real faces . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blind mice . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLC...ZAbhky31MRFDfQHhnsZc0nW12-HpzMhWBZ6rPAixr1V9E


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Billary was here . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

JFK on 2nd Amendment ...


----------



## Doc

Irony ...


----------



## Bamby

*Typical main street in "Liberal America"
*


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

What goes around comes around . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

D





Bamby said:


>






Well, don't know IF there IS such a thing now days?!?  They get stuck on the definition of "Honesty".........here I just thought it was telling and living the TRUTH....=)


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> ...






I'd rather be an American than EITHER a Democrat or a Republican!!  Our Nation faces hard times and decisions while both parties blame the other for everything and HAVE for quite some time!!


Was this way WAY before Trump or Obama.....sadly it still is.


----------



## FrancSevin

marchplumber said:


> I'd rather be an American than EITHER a Democrat or a Republican!! Our Nation faces hard times and decisions while both parties blame the other for everything and HAVE for quite some time!!
> 
> 
> Was this way WAY before Trump or Obama.....sadly it still is.




I don't think our political system has been the same since Nixon when partisan politics used the impeachment word to get him out and reverse the 1972 election.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Russia, Russia, Russia . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe’s teleprompter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Row, row row . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Beto . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Maybe, just maybe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Honest indian . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The New York Times . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Creepy banjo boy . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Creepy banjo boy . . .


The difference being we like the tune the creepy banjo boy plays


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We need someone . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## Bamby

No worry they've "got it covered"


----------



## road squawker

I heard it was really a Meth lab


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## road squawker

Why do all these Democrats always look like they have a bad case of hemorrhoids?


----------



## Bannedjoe

road squawker said:


> Why do all these Democrats always look like they have a bad case of hemorrhoids?



I think it's more like whatever crawled up their asses is just dying to get out.


----------



## mla2ofus

road squawker said:


> Why do all these Democrats always look like they have a bad case of hemorrhoids?



  Because they are a hemorrhoid!!
Mike


----------



## loboloco

mla2ofus said:


> Because they are a hemorrhoid!!
> Mike


I don't know but I think you just insulted hemorrhoids.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Gotta love President Trump.  He is mind F'in the dems on a daily basis.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe Gaffer . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Todays Branco cartoon. . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enTEvon9pbw"]Remy: All My Loving (Beatles Parody) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

AOC ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117440








Not "rent free" for us taxpayers, but I'm willing to pay!:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



Looks like he could use a roofer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

> Doc.....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## marchplumber

Bannedjoe said:


> ...






Maybe we can all look for it, together!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117518


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117518



Shouldn't that really read sense, instead of cents?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Dorian


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mr. Expendable . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> View attachment 117555


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They can’t predict . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For a higher purpose . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Biden war story . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What did Florida know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Have you ever . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## snowstorm

Not funny but true


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Butt Hurt Report . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

On this date in 1850, California became the 31st state in the Union.
 Made up mostly of former Mexicans, it had no power,  water was scarce.  With gunfights regularly in the streets, along with urine and poop, life in the major cities was challenging.

 Things haven't changed all that much.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Feel the New Green Bern . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A lot of people . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

California Republic . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

MADE IN USA!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I built that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have a dream . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unprecedented climate change . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117647



They'll probably sell it to you, then call the cops.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stop the high cost . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117693




Someday, an Antifa protest will demand the removal of the monument to 9/11 and the treachery of the Taliban. Bank on it.

I say;
*Never Forget.*


----------



## Doc

... Hitler and Bernie Sanders both ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

TERRORIST!


----------



## pirate_girl

Wetgate.


----------



## Doc

I think Bernie Sanders is just like any Socialist who wants to be king of the hill.  His actions speak for themselves.


----------



## Bamby

Doc said:


> I think Bernie Sanders is just like any Socialist who wants to be king of the hill.  His actions speak for themselves.



^^^^^^^

I am left wondering if his "charitable contributions" were the generous tips he made in a attempt to look good and buy votes.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Trump flew this banner over Houston prior to last nights democrat presidential debate.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Runaway . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Run for your life! . . .


----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> Runaway . . .



Well, at least this reveals who all the horse's asses are!!
Mike


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> I think Bernie Sanders is just like any Socialist who wants to be king of the hill.  His actions speak for themselves.



Do any of them?

Talk it, won't walk it!


----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

At least it’s out in the open now . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Just didn't.


----------



## FrancSevin

Can you say IKEA?


----------



## Bannedjoe

Version #2


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The New York Times . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dems see North Carolina . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chick fil A . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Presidential candidates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fun facts . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 117922



*BINGO!*


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you were an Indian . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I forget . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leading causes of death . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And there I was . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

0 days since . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Free stuff . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>


Using Jonny Depp's image to make that statement is hilarious.
:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

So how was California . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

R.I.P Bill . . . :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just had a thought. I wonder if Trudeau has any dirt on the Clinton's. [emoji850]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We’ve got Trump now!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ever wonder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That sinking feeling . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...



Should not this rant be in the "YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG" section?

She is scolding mankind for developing technologies that let us live longer and better.

Imagine if you will, the political forces of the time, indoctrinating their children into squawking on social media about the invention of the wheel.
Or the discovery of Fire.


----------



## Bamby

Has anyone else noted how only the accusers have accumulated all the wealth?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Homeless?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

More...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

*When All The Guns Have Been Banned
When All The Words Have Been Censored
When All The History Has Been Erased
When All The Freedom Has Been Taken
Only Then Will You Discover Why Our
Right To Bear Arms Was So High On The List*


----------



## mla2ofus

I believe when they try to ban/confiscate/buy back the guns is when the bloody revolution will start. All I can say is that will be my starting point.
Mike


----------



## Bannedjoe

DEF


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> I believe when they try to ban/confiscate/buy back the guns is when the bloody revolution will start. All I can say is that will be my starting point.
> Mike


They will have to climb over a pile of hot brass to get mine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hehehe!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ukraine . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nobel Prize . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

White House Halloween Decoration . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember when . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Remember when . . .



You had to know I'd get on board with this one!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

I like it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fossil fuel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump shakedown . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

road squawker said:


> ...




I suspect this girl and her family might be just a _*wee*_ bit miffed by this comparison!


----------



## Doc

But ...that girls parents are allowing her to be used by Soros and company to state BS as fact and play on the emotions of the world.   I think the cartoon is right on.  

==============================


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Biden ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

And there I was . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump fundraiser of the year . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Impeachment . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Actually feel this could be a fact...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>


:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Yes they have.  It's past time we stop them.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Yes they have. It's past time we stop them.


What's next?  The government.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If all the accusations . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democrats are on suicide watch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump sees his shadow . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It doesn’t need to be re-written . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^ that's hilarious! Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Wizards of Sleaze

There’s no place like D.C.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...



America was once the shinning city on a hill. But lately the light flickers as we debate urinals and gender specific bathrooms. The social NAZI's command our attention.

We are so focused on the flicker that we hardly notice, the light of freedom has dimmed.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bahahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


>


What is the flaw of our national community that, every few decades, we need a Teddy Roosevelt, a Truman, a Reagan or Trump to get back on track.
Proof positive that, on the whole, mankind is fickle, vain, and destined to screw up.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Assembly Line
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, October 10, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/10/branco-cartoon-assembly-line/#more

Manufactured

.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren ...


----------



## Doc

If this isn't quid pro quo I don't know what is.  The sons with no special background to help are given thousands by a foreign  government .... what does the foreign government expect in return?  Hmmmm


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

More lies from Elizabeth Warren ...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Climate Change Timeline


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> What's next?  The government.


Franc, it's *way* too late to start worrying about _that_!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 118617



I love it when they run a good news story! 



(Not sorry.)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> I love it when they run a good news story!
> 
> 
> 
> (Not sorry.)



There is a meme making social media rounds of Cummings quote - "Trump will be elected to a 2nd term over my dead body"...


----------



## Doc

Bernie ....


----------



## Doc

... imagine ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad

Boom


----------



## Bamby

Me thinks I should seek out the facts...


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> Me thinks I should seek out the facts...




In California, to Californians, that actually makes sense.  Again, no lie and no spin.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Democrats Storm Out Of Syria Meeting After Getting Into Shouting Match With Trump Over Whether A Hot Dog Is A Sandwich

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, and House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer all stormed out of the meeting on Syria with President Donald Trump, each side accusing the other of being “unhinged.” Apparently, the meeting broke down when Trump suggested they all order lunch and get “sandwiches.” When asked what type of sandwich he wanted, Trump suggested “hot dogs.”

The room was dead silent for a few seconds before Pelosi yelled, “What did you just say?”

“I said the type of sandwich I like is a hotdog,” Trump clarified.

“Are you insane?” Pelosi demanded, barely keeping herself in control. “Are you really calling a hotdog a sandwich?”

“It’s meat between two slices of bread,” Trump said nonchalantly. “It’s a sandwich.”

Pelosi was now on her feet and shouting. “That’s not what it is!” Pelosi then turned to the other Republicans in the room. “How long are you going to put up with this madness? How long?” None of the other people would meet her eyes, though.

“They, like me, also enjoy sandwiches!” Trump yelled. “Especially with ketchup!”

At this point Pelosi stormed out of the room along with Schumer and Hoyer. At a later press conference, Pelosi said, “All we can do now is pray for the president’s health -- his mental health. He has a sick, sick mind.”

Babylon Bee


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Somewhere in a room . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> Democrats Storm Out Of Syria Meeting After Getting Into Shouting Match With Trump Over Whether A Hot Dog Is A Sandwich
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, and House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer all stormed out of the meeting on Syria with President Donald Trump, each side accusing the other of being “unhinged.” Apparently, the meeting broke down when Trump suggested they all order lunch and get “sandwiches.” When asked what type of sandwich he wanted, Trump suggested “hot dogs.”
> 
> The room was dead silent for a few seconds before Pelosi yelled, “What did you just say?”
> 
> “I said the type of sandwich I like is a hotdog,” Trump clarified.
> 
> “Are you insane?” Pelosi demanded, barely keeping herself in control. “Are you really calling a hotdog a sandwich?”
> 
> “It’s meat between two slices of bread,” Trump said nonchalantly. “It’s a sandwich.”
> 
> Pelosi was now on her feet and shouting. “That’s not what it is!” Pelosi then turned to the other Republicans in the room. “How long are you going to put up with this madness? How long?” None of the other people would meet her eyes, though.
> 
> “They, like me, also enjoy sandwiches!” Trump yelled. “Especially with ketchup!”
> 
> At this point Pelosi stormed out of the room along with Schumer and Hoyer. At a later press conference, Pelosi said, “All we can do now is pray for the president’s health -- his mental health. He has a sick, sick mind.”
> 
> Babylon Bee




That narrative may just be Babylon BS but it is as close to the what was actually said as anything needs to be.

As for the look on Pelosi's face, that is what you make when you realize that nothing you have said or done in the last three years has reversed the 2016 election.  Nor has it prevented the President from keeping the campaign promises for which he was elected. 
And likely will be what gets him re-elected in 2020.

That look in a word, *Defeat.*


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

High in the chuckle dept.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> High in the chuckle dept.....



That's not the chuckle department, that's a full blown guffaw.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

LMAO ...hilarious PG.     


And another that might make you smile:


----------



## Doc

and just like that ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pierre Delecto . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Russians!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New venue for the G7 Summit . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Still no transcript . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CLUNK!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Democratic debates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trump donated his salary to . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What day is today?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Loose Lips

Leaks have consequences


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Obama on baghdadi


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## road squawker

Allauh AkBar,    M.F.er


----------



## Doc

So ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

Man was telling his buddy, "You won't believe what happened last night!"

"My daughter walked into the living room and said, ‘Dad, cancel my allowance immediately, forget my college tuition loan, rent my room out, throw all my clothes out the window, take my TV and my laptop. Please take any of my jewelry to the Salvation Army or Cash Converters. Then sell my car, take my front door key away, and throw me out of the house. Then disown me and never talk to me again. And don't forget to write me out of your will and leave my share to any charity you choose.’”

"Holy Smokes," replied the friend, " - she actually said all that?"

"Well, she didn't put it quite like that. She actually said: "Dad, meet my new boyfriend, Mohammed. We're going to work together on Elizabeth Warren’s Presidential Campaign."


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How about we start a go fund me page to buy The Huffington Post  and then we hire Candice Owens to manage it for us. :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – #TheResistance


----------



## pirate_girl

This is the hottest meme theme now..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...




Is Jamie Lee Curtiss unaware that Baghdadi was a coward who blew himself up. Suicide is hardly an act of bravery.

Some living things are not noble. This guy was one of them. Killing people remotely with hidden bombs , burning them alive in a cage, were cowardly and cruel acts. Baghdadi deserves no honor or respect.

President Trump did not kill Baghdadi. He committed suicide. He was a coward to the last breath.

BTW Jamie, perhaps you forgot. But, he injured a dog  when he did so.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> ...



If she really did make this statement, it's too bad she's so stupid.

On the other hand, if we were both 25 years younger, I'd still drive her around like a wheelbarrow.
At least once.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Is Jamie Lee Curtiss unaware that Baghdadi was a coward who blew himself up. Suicide is hardly an act of bravery.
> 
> Some living things are not noble. This guy was one of them. Killing people remotely with hidden bombs , burning them alive in a cage, were cowardly and cruel acts. Baghdadi deserves no honor or respect.
> 
> President Trump did not kill Baghdadi. He committed suicide. He was a coward to the last breath.
> 
> BTW Jamie, perhaps you forgot. But, he injured a dog  when he did so.


I do not understand Jamie Lee Curtis's rant.  WTH.  I used to like her ....not anymore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since it's Halloween. Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

4 people died ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I do not understand Jamie Lee Curtis's rant. WTH. I used to like her ....not anymore.



She also failed to notice the SOB took three children into eternity with him. But then lately the left seems to be fine with killing the innocent.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I'm 72
79-72=7  
7+40= '47

WOW!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Here's another cool trick...
2019 minus your age, also gives you the year you were born!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Best Halloween costume?
Lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg pg. That's hilarious. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


 
That looks like two of our cats.  The yellow Tabby is just like Merlin, our rescue cat from a Ford Mustang, and the other one looks like our new Siamese kitten MimiQue

Merlin hates the newcomer and would do it if we let him


----------



## Doc

...Who Do You Think Controls the Climate?


----------



## Doc

I know you all have figured this out ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Don Jr has a great sense of humour.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Ain't these the same women that they purposely disfigure so they can't enjoy any satisfaction from sex.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Bye bye!!
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

See what happens?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Lobbying ...


----------



## Doc

True ...


----------



## Doc

Michelle Obama hypocrite


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Kamala Harris   Duh ..you can't make this stuff up.    :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

no biden kids in white house


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Misfire
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, November 7, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/11/branco-cartoon-misfire-2/

The First Law of Holes


----------



## Doc

yep ....


----------



## Doc

Yep ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn7xMuY1ePg[/ame]


----------



## Doc

decorating Christmas tree ...


----------



## Doc

Media Manipulation AGAIN ....


----------



## Bamby

Up in smoke
That's where we wanna be
'Cause when we're high
All our cares drift on bye
So when life begins
To be one long
and dangerous road
We'll take a toke
and all our cares
Go up in smoke


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...  Obama 5th best????!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

.... and during his appearance on the show, someone in the audience applauded something he said, to which Behar quipped "this is not a MAGA rally"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao: :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Perfect lunch for a Democrat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Freedom of drink . . .


----------



## Doc

Karnac says ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Karnac says ....



Lol!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So with don cherry being fired for making a so called racist statement on air yesterday, I found this funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. A sign of the times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Who knew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Schumer - isums


----------



## Doc

We have an Electoral College for a reason!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like what Canada would have been following our election. With Toronto being most of the map. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

235 years after the ratification of the Constitution and implementation of the EC, we still have disproportional sizes, in both geographically and population. The Electoral college modifies those factors to give the various states a more fair representation. Most likely this will always be so.  Therefore, the conclusion should be that, the Electoral college is not obsolete.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Six year old on debate stage ...


----------



## Doc

This just in ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – The Sky is Falling
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, November 14, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/11/branco-cartoon-the-sky-is-falling/

On the impeachment sham


----------



## Doc

what is collusion?


----------



## Doc

You said you'd never forget ...


----------



## Doc

I hope someone comes up with some quality hearsay evidence against Rep Mike Quigley.


----------



## Doc

more quid pro quo ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

This image failed to reflect the phone rigging off the hook, and the TV and Computer screens saturated to the point of rejection.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

apprentice  ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Odds and ends . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

dems are so upset with Trump ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Meet the whistleblower: Eric Ciaramella


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – No Crimes
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, November 18, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/11/branco-cartoon-no-crimes/#more

Making it up as they go.

.


----------



## road squawker

Doc said:


> Meet the whistleblower: Eric Ciaramella



This is an example of actual fake news, that picture is Alex Soros,... He is not the whistle blower.


https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/11/steve-king-alex-soros/

Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) has since deleted his post


----------



## Doc

road squawker said:


> This is an example of actual fake news, that picture is Alex Soros,... He is not the whistle blower.
> 
> 
> https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/11/steve-king-alex-soros/
> 
> Rep. Steve King (R-Iowa) has since deleted his post



Thanks RS.    

========================


----------



## Doc

Former NYPD Commissioner Bernie Kerik slaps down creepy Joe's feigned outrage regarding the President's recent military pardons.


----------



## Doc

Hunter Biden and Joe Biden both are crooks ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Ukraine cookies ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

What a legacy.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

“Your Name Here”


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Fuddy Duddy
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, November 21, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/11/branco-cartoon-fuddy-duddy/#more

Poof


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mr. Schiff’s Neighborhood . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Thousand Papercuts . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Prince Andrew Interview . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Quid-Pro-Joe . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


----------



## Doc

Taxation is theft


----------



## Doc

Hunter Biden ...


----------



## FrancSevin

I believe a man who would sleep with a married woman, has no respect for her, her husband, or if he has one, his own spouse.

Additionally, he deserves none from others.

Huber Biden is the poster child for White Privilege. No wonder his dad apologized for it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Empty Vessel
Posted by A.F. Branco   ▪  Monday, November 25, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/tag/a-f-branco/


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

You tell em Tomi


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

Huffington post losers ....


----------



## Doc

this time ....


----------



## Doc

When will they understand, free is not free ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Test Kitchen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#SHAMPEACH . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DNC Focus Group . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

For the first time in 8 years . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How long have you known . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the tree up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Sad but true ....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Schiff, Epstein and The Big Guy.   :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Not politics but it doesn't have to be.
When I first made this thread the intention was for politics or current events going on in the world.


----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Doc

Elizabeth Warren Lunatic Globalist


----------



## Doc

socialism hits bernies sign


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 118721




While standing next to a New York-born Italian who made a career out of "cultural appropriation"!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bamby said:


> Democrats Storm Out Of Syria Meeting After Getting Into Shouting Match With Trump Over Whether A Hot Dog Is A Sandwich
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—Democrats House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, and House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer all stormed out of the meeting on Syria with President Donald Trump, each side accusing the other of being “unhinged.” Apparently, the meeting broke down when Trump suggested they all order lunch and get “sandwiches.” When asked what type of sandwich he wanted, Trump suggested “hot dogs.”
> 
> The room was dead silent for a few seconds before Pelosi yelled, “What did you just say?”
> 
> “I said the type of sandwich I like is a hotdog,” Trump clarified.
> 
> “Are you insane?” Pelosi demanded, barely keeping herself in control. “Are you really calling a hotdog a sandwich?”
> 
> “It’s meat between two slices of bread,” Trump said nonchalantly. “It’s a sandwich.”
> 
> Pelosi was now on her feet and shouting. “That’s not what it is!” Pelosi then turned to the other Republicans in the room. “How long are you going to put up with this madness? How long?” None of the other people would meet her eyes, though.
> 
> “They, like me, also enjoy sandwiches!” Trump yelled. “Especially with ketchup!”
> 
> At this point Pelosi stormed out of the room along with Schumer and Hoyer. At a later press conference, Pelosi said, “All we can do now is pray for the president’s health -- his mental health. He has a sick, sick mind.”
> 
> Babylon Bee






_Ketchup _on a hotdog?  Not mustard?  That really is unhinged!


:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

She should be able to run at least a few yards before we get our Evil Black Machine Guns - known to the rest of the world as semi-auto AR-15's - loaded and on target.   





Bamby said:


>


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> How long have you known . . .


A #2 pencil?  I Love It!!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – An Inconvenient Truth
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, December 2, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/12/branco-cartoon-an-inconvenient-truth/#more

Mother knows best


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQJoar17jyo[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Democrats plan . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 120167


Not interested in the bus for the same reason I'm not interested in Kamala.
Who knows what sleazy d!cks have been inside?

My apologies for the rudeness but "IT" was just hanging there.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Not interested in the bus for the same reason I'm not interested in Kamala.
> Who knows what sleazy d!cks have been inside?
> 
> My apologies for the rudeness but "IT" was just hanging there.



Never apologize for speaking the truth.


----------



## pirate_girl

?????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't watch the proceedings but I saw a clip of it on TV.  I've rarely seen an individual so consumed with anger and hate.  It was almost embarrassing to watch.

In my view, it was also fairly obvious that she had been coached and knew the Democrats questions beforehand so that she had time to prepare and formulate her answers.  Surely that's not right or proper.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Crack-Up
Comments Permalink Posted by A.F. Branco   ▪  Thursday, December 5, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/12/branco-cartoon-crack-up-2/

.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Doc

PSA ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

A little late, but whatever!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 120251



:th_lmao:

And ... she sucks as a candidate, too!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Breaking News .....


----------



## pirate_girl

Pig.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Uncle Joe . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

If I may.....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Bumper Sticker
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, December 9, 2019 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/12/branco-cartoon-bumper-sticker/

Too late to let go


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much sums it up. Where I live, the ditches are littered with transport trucks driven by east Indians who stepped off the plane and were handed a trucker's license.


----------



## Doc

NOW ENFORCE THIS LAW!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Good point.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

True.. lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Police release sketch . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

As a Catholic . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Puppet of the Year . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It was a rush job . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

... one of these complained childhood stolen.   Duh.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A.F. Branco Cartoon – Bigfoot
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, December 12, 2019 at 7:00am
Little Man

.


----------



## Doc

Virginia trying to supersede constitution.


----------



## Doc

I did not know this .... the original assault rifle

Perhaps this is a big part of the reason for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Doc

Yep ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Sure, you own your home, but ....


----------



## Bamby

Doc said:


> Sure, you own your home, but ....


 _*Rent*_ may be the best description.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Fake news..


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep, it's all about more tax dollars, not about saving the planet ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 120553




Take it from me, used toilets do not look THAT bad!!

The Red and Blue games continue, Citizens loose!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Media manipulation ...


----------



## pirate_girl

CNN sure know how to play it don't they?


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> CNN sure know how to play it don't they?
> View attachment 120600





They're masters at it........

Thanks P.G.

"SPIN" Is an equal opportunity half-truth at best freely used by politicians and media.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

We've read the impeachment effort will likely backfire on the democrats ....Hoping this is the start of a major movement to the right.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

A.F. Branco Cartoon – The Grinning Reaper
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, December 16, 2019 at 7:00am
Yes, ma’am

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ms. Madcow . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Twas the week before Christmas . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m all in . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ready to go green? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Salt . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

I wonder if people noticed her hat?
Lol
It's yuge!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

We'll see real soon if this is true ....


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Don't be like Bob!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Greta is a tool and a hypocrite.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

“Can you believe that I will be impeached today by the Radical Left, Do Nothing Democrats, AND I DID NOTHING WRONG!,” the President tweeted this morning. “A terrible Thing. Read the Transcripts. This should never happen to another President again. Say a PRAYER!”


----------



## road squawker

Let the Inquisition begin.


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> Let the Inquisition begin.



Yes, it is time to clear the threshing floor.

We have deep state bureaucrats and hard left progressives trying to dismantle our Republic right before our eyes.  Time to call them what they are.


Traitors all.  Unfortunately, It is time to hold them to account.

They want our guns , and our freedom to speak, so we cannot resist them.  Keep your powder dry and your grip close over the next few weeks.  This may be closer to ciaos than we could have possibly imagined.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Click below for related story:


----------



## pirate_girl

That!


----------



## pirate_girl

_I_nsure??

Meathead.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

I hated Rob in All in the family.
He portrayed the pinko commie, (maybe not fag) that Archie despised.
Lo and behold, he holds true to character.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Socialists were . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wheels of Justice . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you’re so repulsive . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We still insists . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This old sign . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Imminent Danger . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Democrats Red Ryder BB Gun. . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

Another Nancy trick.


----------



## Doc

we knew it all along ...


----------



## Doc

yep


----------



## Doc

Funny as hell if true ....not that he'd run two more times but sure would bite the dems in the butt.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Imma jus gonna drop this here


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Slow down, you move too fast
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, December 23, 2019 at 8:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2019/12/branco-cartoon-slow-down-you-move-too-fast/#more

You got to make the mourning last


----------



## Doc

Dear Santa ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Latest images of Robert De Niro ...


----------



## Bamby

Loggers Carved 'How Dare You' Into The Forest While Cutting Down Trees For Time Magazine's Person Of The Year Issue





Two words came to mind when we heard about this powerful story. Can you guess what they are?

If you guessed "stunning" and "brave," you're exactly right.

Swedish climate change activist Greta Thunberg has been named Time Magazine's Person of the Year, in an epic clap back against climate change deniers, who are dumb.

But this created a problem since a lot of people pointed out that the magazine has to cut down trees to praise Thunberg.

Don't worry, though: loggers tasked with cutting down trees for the issue carved the Amazon rainforest into a beautiful message. They carved swathes of forest down into Greta Thunberg's face and the words "How Dare You." The epic answer to Thunberg's critics is visible from space.

Unfortunately, they cut down way more trees than needed for Time's waning readership. But it was worth it to send this powerful message to the patriarchy, white supremacists, Donald Trump, and capitalists. Oh, yeah, and to communicate the climate change thing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby

Trump's Popularity Surges After Nation Learns He May Have Obstructed Congress






Democrats unveiled their articles of impeachment against President Trump, but one of the charges seems to have backfired. The suggestion that Trump obstructed Congress turned out to be a far more popular idea than Democrats had predicted.

As soon as it was revealed that Trump may have slowed the legislative branch from getting any work done, Americans praised Trump for his patriotic service. Trump's popularity saw a huge spike in national polls, putting him in the 80% approval range for the first time ever. Support was bipartisan, as Republicans were happy he was stopping the House and Democrats were happy that he was stopping the Senate. Libertarians were smoking weed and didn't seem to understand the question.

"Any president who stops Congress from doing their jobs is a hero in my book," said one voter in Ohio. "I wasn't sure I supported Trump at first, but when the Dems accused him of hindering Congress, I boarded the Trump train immediately."

"ALL ABOARD! CHOO CHOO! MAGA!" he yelled, donning his brand-new MAGA hat.

At publishing time, Trump was looking for ways to obstruct both the judicial and executive branches, further increasing his popularity.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Obama: Certifiable LIER


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

OMG   Schiff is an absolute ASS!!!!  He made the impeachment a circus.  

ADAM SCHIFF SAYS DONALD TRUMP WANTS TO MAKE IMPEACHMENT A 'CIRCUS,' REJECTS CALLS TO TESTIFY


----------



## Doc

Government Funded Research ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thats it, North Korea . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone needs . . .


----------



## Doc

Sadly, I bet Ocasio Cortez believes this.  She must've slept through history class or she only listens to ideas that agree with her preconceived notions.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

My Suggestion:
Keep Them Crying
------MAGA
------ 2020


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121240



Odd that this part of the story has yet to hit the  MSM news cycle.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Well look at that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Democrats: The party of hate, violence, intolerance, vulgarities and profanities.


----------



## Doc

Dr. Ben Carson.  We need more like him.


----------



## Doc

Hope this is not true ....but would not put it past them


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Actions speak louder than words Bernie.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## mla2ofus

Like I keep saying they're just throwing stuff at the wall to see if any will stick.
Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – First Law of Holes
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, January 2, 2020 at 8:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/01/branco-cartoon-first-law-of-holes/

No way out


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Just sayin!!!


----------



## Melensdad

BOOM


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Simply amazing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just a few...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

.,.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Here we go!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Some Things Never Change
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, January 6, 2020 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/01/branco-cartoon-some-things-never-change/

Same as it ever was


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Cheeky!

A guy traveling through Mexico on vacation lost his wallet and all of his identification. Cutting his trip short, he attempted to make his way home but was stopped by the U.S. Customs Agent at the border.

"May I see your identification, please?" asked the agent.

"I'm sorry, but I lost my wallet," replied the guy.

"Sure buddy, I hear that every day. No ID, no entry," said the agent.

"But I can prove I'm an American!" he exclaimed. "I have a picture of Ronald Reagan tattooed on one side of my butt and George Bush on the other."

"This I gotta see," replied the agent.

With that, the guy dropped his pants and showed the agent his behind.

"By golly, you're right!" exclaimed the agent. "Have a safe trip back to Chicago ."

"Thanks!" he said. "But how did you know I was from Chicago ?"

The agent replied, "I recognized Obama in the middle.


----------



## Doc

It won't happen but .....Wouldn't it be great if they'd release the names.  LMAO


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Home Alone 2 (Trump Parody) 

A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyomP-XTYY8[/ame]

A


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn. Cost of eating out is going up


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Damn. Cost of eating out is going up



That, is sooo bad.:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Hollywood sicko's.  Seems it is the norm to be a freak than to be straight.


----------



## Doc

Sure seems accurate


----------



## Doc

hypocrites


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Left is chickenshit to protest against Iran's actions but they'll protest the killing of a terrorist.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Pelosi and her Trump derangement syndrome.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Damn. Cost of eating out is going up


Looks like it'll be "back to back" dining also!:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


BUT,,,,,

They brazenly predict that, come November, they will keep the house and take the Senate.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nick Sandman . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A bigger threat than Soleimani . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. Christmas is done but why not....


----------



## Doc




----------



## beagle hunter

jim slagle said:


> Nick Sandman . . .



Hat's just look wrong on those heads.FAKE HATS!


----------



## mla2ofus

beagle hunter said:


> Hat's just look wrong on those heads.FAKE HATS!



If the hats are fake then they'll fit right in with fake news!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

I follow this guy on Facebook.
He's got a terrific personal blog on there.
Now this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

Sums it up!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Friends
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Monday, January 13, 2020 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/01/branco-cartoon-friends/

The company you keep


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

OMG


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Democratic Primary . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Uh - oh . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Epstein . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Toxic Shock Syndrome
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, January 16, 2020 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/01/branco-cartoon-toxic-shock-syndrome/

Sell by November 2020


----------



## pirate_girl

My two picks of the day.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> My two picks of the day.
> 
> View attachment 121936
> 
> View attachment 121937




Thereby letting Ms. Pelosi demonstrate, literally and figuratively, what it looks like to see lipstick on a pig.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Top picks of the day.






^^^ solemn?
Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> Top picks of the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121951
> 
> View attachment 121952
> 
> ^^^ solemn?
> Lol



Attack of the Zombies


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nancy . . .

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Be sure to properly set up your signs . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Politicians . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

I follow Mark Levin on FB.


----------



## pirate_girl

Don jr on Twitter..


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 122131



Hilarious!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So True


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Solemnity (video)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Believe All Witnesses
Posted by A.F. Branco	   Thursday, January 23, 2020 at 7:00am

https://legalinsurrection.com/2020/01/branco-cartoon-believe-all-witnesses/#more

Sideshow


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Pick of the day!
> 
> View attachment 122194



That one got to me.  Thanks Lollie


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Oldie but worth the reminder .....


----------



## Bamby

In a troubling turn of events for the Trump legal team, US Representative Adam Schiff is making a strong case for impeachment with super secret evidence that he says he, “hasn’t even made up yet.”

Schiff led the impeachment fight in the House of Representatives with witnesses that didn’t witness anything and other secret evidence that wasn’t presented. Now, he says that he has evidence so damning that he can’t even think of what it could be.

“During this trial,” Schiff said in a press conference, “we will begin to see that there is absolutely no reason for President Trump to be in office still. I mean the evidence that I haven’t made up yet is so bad, it makes me shudder to think about it. I don’t even know if I’ll be able to present it in the Senate it’s so bad.”

Harvard Professor Emeritus Alan Dershowitz, who will argue the unconstitutionality of the charges before the U.S. Senate impeachment trial, said that Schiff needs to release the evidence that he hasn’t made up yet.

“He needs to get on with it. You can’t just leave everyone hanging. If you’re going to make up evidence, let’s get it done,” Dershowitz said.

Genesious Times


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No Mas! . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg....


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Omg....


That is HILARIOUS!!:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.
Jake Tapper right now.
Lol


----------



## Doc

Romney is a sleaze.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yer mornin toonage..


☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
.
.
<><><>_><><><>


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Spotted out there lol


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Feel the Bern . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5hag5gLHjZ8[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Oh No!!!!  It's Bernopoly!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Who would have thought 12 years ago, this thread would have taken off like it has, not once being archived!

Thank you Doc for liking the idea all those years ago, and the rest of you for keeping it going.

If memory serves, I was sitting in the dentist's office thumbing through a copy of Newsweek and was looking at their political cartoon page.

The light came on and here we are.
From Obama to Trump and every national event covered since then is told like a picture book story right here.
Thank you!


----------



## pirate_girl

I did not see much of the Super Bowl, although I did see the Chief's score the big one at the end last night on the lounge tv at work.

Social media are all agog over the halftime show.
I guess Jlo did something.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The closest I got to watching the superbowl was skipping over it on the channel guide. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Who would have thought 12 years ago, this thread would have taken off like it has, not once being archived!
> 
> Thank you Doc for liking the idea all those years ago, and the rest of you for keeping it going.
> 
> If memory serves, I was sitting in the dentist's office thumbing through a copy of Newsweek and was looking at their political cartoon page.
> 
> The light came on and here we are.
> From Obama to Trump and every national event covered since then is told like a picture book story right here.
> Thank you!


 
I start my day at the office on this thread. It's been that long and that good. Thank YOU Lollie for starting this thread..
#*1* 

 

 





 10-27-2008, 10:36 AM 


pirate_girl




Poster Extraordinaire




 Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: NW Ohio
Posts: 47,293 
Thanks: 11,431
Thanked 32,492 Times in 10,650 Posts 









*Toons For The Times* 
*i* 
Attached Images
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















​


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:
			
		

> I start my day at the office on this thread. It's been that long and that good. Thank YOU Lollie for starting this thread..



I'll 2nd that.   Thanks Lollie.  Great idea!!!!!     

-------------------------------


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

,...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



Doc,,;

Tonite, in the most despicable action I have ever seen from a politician Ms Pelosi tore up the Presidents speech as he ended the night. Such disrespect for the people of our country should not go unanswered. Sadly, she is not accountable to the American people. 

WE THE PEOPLE can do nothing about MS Pelosi except to vote her House member supporters out of office.
This is important for she is third in succession for the office of POTUS.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Doc,,;
> 
> Tonite, in the most despicable action I have ever seen from a politician Ms Pelosi tore up the Presidents speech as he ended the night. Such disrespect for the people of our country should not go unanswered. Sadly, she is not accountable to the American people.
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE can do nothing about MS Pelosi except to vote her House member supporters out of office.
> This is important for she is third in succession for the office of POTUS.


I saw that.  Totally despicable.   What a B*tch.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Doc,,;
> 
> Tonite, in the most despicable action I have ever seen from a politician Ms Pelosi tore up the Presidents speech as he ended the night. Such disrespect for the people of our country should not go unanswered. Sadly, she is not accountable to the American people.
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE can do nothing about MS Pelosi except to vote her House member supporters out of office.
> This is important for she is third in succession for the office of POTUS.





Doc said:


> I saw that.  Totally despicable.   What a B*tch.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nancy Pelosi rips Trump's State of the Union address, sparking huge reactions
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/na...dress-sparking-wild-reactions-on-social-media

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., apparently did not enjoy President Trump's State of the Union address, tearing her printed copy of the speech immediately as the president wrapped up his remarks Tuesday night.

When Fox News asked her afterwards why she did it, she responded: "Because it was the courteous thing to do considering the alternatives." She added: "I tore it up. I was trying to find one page with truth on it. I couldn't."

On the heels of an impeachment trial, which is excepted to end in an acquittal in the Senate on Wednesday, tension was palpable between Pelosi and Trump. The president apparently "snubbed" the speaker when she tried to shake his hand as he handed printed copies of his address to her and to Vice President Mike Pence.

Pelosi occasionally shuffled the pages of the president's speech throughout his address. When he finished, she made her dramatic move.


> Jason Donner
> ✔
> @jason_donner
> Speaker Nancy Pelosi on why she ripped up President Trump’s speech:  “Because it was the courteous thing to do considering the alternatives.”



The White House quickly responded to Pelosi's torn speech.

"Speaker Pelosi just ripped up: One of our last surviving Tuskegee Airmen. The survival of a child born at 21 weeks. The mourning families of Rocky Jones and Kayla Mueller. A service member's reunion with his family. That's her legacy," the White House tweeted, referencing individuals whom Trump mentioned during his address.

The ripping of the speech sparked lots of other reactions across social media.

"Disappointed to see @SpeakerPelosi rip up the speech that mentioned lives we’ve lost and heroes we celebrated at the SOTU. No matter how you feel or what you disagree with, remember others are watching. This was unbecoming of someone at her level in office," former U.N. ambassador Nikki Haley said.

"NEW  LOW FOR NANCY PELOSI: She ripped up @realDonaldTrump's #SOTU speech for the cameras on national TV. This speech was about American heroes and American workers. She decided THAT was worth literally tearing apart. Absolutely disgraceful," House Republican Whip Steve Scalise condemned the speaker.

"House Speaker Pelosi just ripped up Trump’s speech at its conclusion. Hardcore base will cheer it, many will see it as classless and petty," The Hill media reporter Joe Concha reacted.

"Pelosi literally tearing up the speech as Trump walks away without facing her," Huffington Post senior writer Jonathan Cohn summarized the icy ending to the address.

"Nancy Pelosi ripped her #SOTU transcript because that's ALL SHE'S GOT... childish actions to counteract real policy that's improving America," political satirist Tim Young tweeted.

Pelosi actually just ripped up Trump’s #SOTU speech right when he finished. Absolutely childish," political strategist Caleb Hull reacted.


> Nikki Haley
> ✔
> @NikkiHaley
> Disappointed to see @SpeakerPelosi rip up the speech that mentioned lives we’ve lost and heroes we celebrated at the SOTU. No matter how you feel or what you disagree with, remember others are watching. This was unbecoming of someone at her level in office.
> 
> 21K
> 10:09 PM - Feb 4, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 7,267 people are talking about this





> Steve Scalise
> @SteveScalise
> &#55357;&#57000; NEW LOW FOR NANCY PELOSI: She ripped up
> @realDonaldTrump
> ’s #SOTU speech for the cameras on national TV.
> 
> This speech was about American heroes and American workers. She decided THAT was worth literally tearing apart.
> 
> Absolutely disgraceful.



Others cheered on Pelosi's move.

"Nancy’s ripped up speech moment may have won," Daily Beast editor-at-large Molly Jong-Fast declared.

"Do y’all understand that Nancy Patricia D'Alesandro Pelosi RIPPED UP that crap speech and tossed it on the dais like the trash that it was WHILE that cretin was still speaking. And she did it ON CAMERA! @SpeakerPelosi is a real one!" actress Yvette Nicole Brown praised the speaker.

"We just saw the moment of the night. Speaker Pelosi ripped up her copy of Trump’s speech as he concluded his remarks," MSNBC legal analyst Glenn Kirschner wrote


----------



## mla2ofus

Did anyone hear what the white clad pelosi cheering section was chanting about?
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Doc,,;
> 
> Tonite, in the most despicable action I have ever seen from a politician Ms Pelosi tore up the Presidents speech as he ended the night. Such disrespect for the people of our country should not go unanswered. Sadly, she is not accountable to the American people.
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE can do nothing about MS Pelosi except to vote her House member supporters out of office.
> This is important for she is third in succession for the office of POTUS.


 The look on her face while doing it shows how psychotic she really is.
In turn, or before that, the President refused to shake her extended hand.
He was probably thinking not a chance, bitch.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

The No Clue Klan and then a memory of the 1924 Democratic Klanbake ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> The No Clue Klan and then a memory of the 1924 Democratic Klanbake ....


Hate is despicable, no matter what color in which it is enrobed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The look on her face while doing it shows how psychotic she really is.
> In turn, or before that, the President refused to shake her extended hand.
> He was probably thinking not a chance, bitch.



PG, I honestly think that he never saw her extended hand.  He handed Mike Pence his copy and didn't shake his hand.  He handed Pelosi her copy which she accepted and started to turn away before she stuck out her hand.  I don't think that he meant to snub her at all although I would have understood if had turned to the Dems at the end of the speech and said, "And lastly, I am still your President".  

I think that Pelosi's antics and theatrics have completely destroyed the Democratic Party.  Not that I'm complaining but she's playing to the far left and she already has their vote.  All the lies, bullshit and hatred turns off the independents and the center/right of her party that she desperately needs to win elections.  She is playing right in to Trump's hands and she's too drunk or demented, blinded by hate, to see it.  RIP Dems.

I never thought that I'd say this but she has even less "class" than Michelle.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, I honestly think that he never saw her extended hand. He handed Mike Pence his copy and didn't shake his hand. He handed Pelosi her copy which she accepted and started to turn away before she stuck out her hand. I don't think that he meant to snub her at all although I would have understood if had turned to the Dems at the end of the speech and said, "And lastly, I am still your President".
> 
> I think that Pelosi's antics and theatrics have completely destroyed the Democratic Party. Not that I'm complaining but she's playing to the far left and she already has their vote. All the lies, bullshit and hatred turns off the independents and the center/right of her party that she desperately needs to win elections. She is playing right in to Trump's hands and she's too drunk or demented, blinded by hate, to see it. RIP Dems.
> 
> I never thought that I'd say this but she has even less "class" than Michelle.




Well said sir!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mike Pence: Nancy Pelosi hit a 'new low' by ripping up Trump's SOTU speech
 By Talia Kaplan | Fox News

https://www.foxnews.com/media/mike-pence-nancy-pelosi-ripping-trump-state-of-union-speech

Vice President Pence reacted to House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, D-Calif., ripping up her copy of Trump's State of the Union speech as soon as the president concluded his address to Congress, saying on Wednesday, “I think it was a new low.”

Speaking on “Fox & Friends” the morning after President Trump delivered the State of the Union address, Pence, who was standing next to Pelosi during the president’s speech, added, “I wasn’t sure if she was ripping up the speech or ripping up the Constitution.”

Pence, who said he did not actually see Pelosi rip up the speech, but found out a few moments later, noted that “The contrast here was a president who spent an hour-and-a-half making the speech about America and Nancy Pelosi in the final moments tried to make it about her.”

“I think the American people see through it. They see through the pettiness, they see through the politics of all of it,” Pence continued.

“I think what they got last night was a speech that lifted up the country, that celebrated the incredible progress we’ve made in our economy, rebuilding our military, strengthening our court, but the stories that the president told were American stories and I just know it was a great blessing to people all across America and it’s one of the reasons why you see the momentum growing behind this president.”

“I just have a strong feeling that she’s [Pelosi’s] going to be the last Speaker of the House to sit in that chair for a long time,” he went on to say, seeming confident about Republicans' chance in the November election.

During Trump’s speech on Tuesday night, the president went on the offensive against socialism and left-wing policies -- drawing groans from Democrats in attendance and prompting a furious Pelosi to make the dramatic gesture.

The vice president said on Wednesday that it felt like she had planned to rip up the speech all along because “it felt like such an immediate moment.”

Pence said he has been to many State of the Union addresses as a member of Congress and noted last night was his fourth as a vice president of the United States.

“There’s always a basic decorum and a basic respect,” Pence said. “But to have her [Pelosi] stand up and tear up that speech really dishonored the moment and I really thought it was beneath the dignity of a joint session of Congress and I think it will be remembered as such.”

Asked about the moment by Fox News afterward, Pelosi said she had destroyed the speech “because it was the courteous thing to do considering the alternatives.” She also said she was "trying to find one page with truth on it" but "couldn't."

Pence reacted to her response on Wednesday morning saying, “I actually don’t get her take on this. Now she is saying it was filled with lies. What lies were in there?”

“I mean I watched the president build this speech,” he continued. “Everything about the economy, everything about the military, everything about President Trump’s decisive action taking out [ISIS leader Abu Bakr] al-Baghdadi and [Iranian General] Qassem Soleimani, every story about Americans, the hopeful aspirational tone at the end. I expect when the dust settles on this speech it’s going to be remembered as one of the best State of the Union addresses in history.”

The White House responded almost immediately to Pelosi’s move on Tuesday night by referencing several of the guests of honor whom Trump had introduced during the State of the Union address.

"Speaker Pelosi just ripped up: One of our last surviving Tuskegee Airmen. The survival of a child born at 21 weeks. The mourning families of Rocky Jones and Kayla Mueller. A service member's reunion with his family,” the White House said in a tweet. "That's her legacy."

On Wednesday, host Brian Kilmeade brought up what Rocky Jones’ brother Jody said earlier on “Fox & Friends,” reacting to Pelosi ripping up the speech. Rocky Jones was killed by a criminal illegal immigrant released under California's sanctuary policy in 2018.

It felt like she [Pelosi] ripped our hearts out,” Jody Jones said on “Fox & Friends” on Wednesday morning. “Everybody there, all the guests, we couldn’t believe it.”

“I don’t care how you feel about somebody. That was probably the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen in my life because when she did that, it just tore us up. We couldn’t believe it,” he continued.

“This is a grieving family who lost a loved one at the hands of an illegal immigrant in California and she [Pelosi] ripped up Rocky’s story,” Pence said in response to Jones’ statements, noting that she also ripped up the stories of the other guests in attendance, including one of the last surviving Tuskegee Airmen, retired Brig. Gen. Charles McGee, who was also invited to attend the address on Tuesday night and who was honored by the president.

In an apparent attempt at reconciliation, Pelosi tweeted late Tuesday that Democrats "will never stop extending the hand of friendship to get the job done #ForThePeople." Pelosi also released a statement saying Trump did not issue a positive message on health care, and calling his speech a "manifesto of mistruths."

The flareup was a harsh reminder of the partisan discord pervading the halls of Congress, even as Trump in his speech all but ignored the historic impeachment drama that flanked this year's address -- a fight virtually certain to end with Trump's  acquittal on Wednesday.

Fox News’ Gregg Re contributed to this report.

Talia Kaplan is a reporter for FoxNews.com. Follow her on Twitter @taliakaplan


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


I thinking the Democrats weren't thinking about that history.

But then they deny our nation's history, most especially the guilt that is their part of it, every day.

It is why they do not want it taught accurately in our schools.


----------



## pirate_girl

Breaking news


----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Breaking news
> View attachment 122653



Ah FUCK!  That leaves us with Cory Booker as the only living Spatacus!  Shit!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The hat suits him.


----------



## beagle hunter

pirate_girl said:


> The hat suits him.
> View attachment 122667



Wears it better than most.Wonder if he has matching mittens


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trudeau is superman?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Bamby said:


>


How is this even possible?  Have to admit, I did a bit of looking.... WOW!!  Quite the character!!!  Definitely a "special class" of people who deserves to be a "leader" in all matters effecting society, right?  Use Wikipedia..............interesting reading..................actually, just plain dumb founded............................


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry Pete!
There goes the vegan vote!



Lol


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

M-Madam Speaker, I j-just don't happen to have a copy of the Constitution on me right now b-but, you're a good Catholic. What with you being with Pope hisself and all. T-the book? Ma'am,,,,This book has all the righteous laws we need. No pictures b-but a good story just the same.
P-P-Perhaps you should read it sometime.


W-what's that you said?
Liked it, well....
I know I liked it and some folks here feel the same.. -wha-What do you say ma'am?


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


  It's actually worse than that.

Of all the items you mentioned, the plastic bag is the most recyclable.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Incumbent President vote count.  Trump blew em all away.   LOL


----------



## Doc

Oh yeah, that will get him a lot more votes.  LMBO   Well one ...if the bomber / murderer gets to vote.   Duh.


----------



## Doc

Bermie's past shows what to expect from him in the future.   LOSER.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

hot off the presses ...from the onion   :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I think my dog is a democrat
A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3VLqLLWxbQ[/ame]
A

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Little Big Man . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a friendly reminder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic candidates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Valid id’s required . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

These boxes . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Climate Crisis Solved By New Jet That Runs On Liberal Hypocrisy

U.S.—The climate crisis has been getting worse, despite liberal elites' best efforts to fly all over the country in their private jets lecturing everybody about it.

There seemed to be no end in sight until a new tech startup, Hypocri-Fuel, introduced a private jet that runs on liberal hypocrisy.

"We just hook this bad boy up to Leo DiCaprio, Al Gore, Justin Trudeau, or any of the other thousands of progressive elites who refuse to change their lifestyles to match their beliefs, and presto -- plenty of fuel to go around," said the startup's CEO, Gus Perder. "One fuel-up can power a jet for over a year."

Perder said he was trying to figure out what resource the earth has that's nearly limitless when it hit him: the hypocrisy of rich lefties. "There is so much liberal hypocrisy to go around that we never have to worry about running out," he said. "Fossil fuels may go away in a few hundred years, and people are scared of nuclear, but we have an inexhaustible supply of liberal hypocrisy."

And every time one of these liberal elites gives a condescending Oscar speech or goes on a world tour in their private jet to tell people how bad they are for flying commercial and not running around in a Flinstones car, they're just generating more energy to power these new airplanes.

"It's a win-win for everybody -- liberals can keep lecturing people and actually be useful, and the rest of us can go on ignoring them while the planet cools substantially."

Babylon Bee


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.
❤?❤?❤? lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lying dog faced pony soldier edition . . .

https://www.powerlineblog.com/archi...n-pictures-dog-faced-pony-soldier-edition.php


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Helping Hands . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## mla2ofus

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol




   You'd need to have gonads there to suffer real pain!!
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

Bernie's speech gets blasted by Trump supporters on the river.
Boat horn loud!!
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

aoc casio-cortez


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More aoc . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The choice is clear . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

[quote





*Doc* 



 
Forum Admin












aoc casio-cortez 
Attached Images
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
=Doc;20716462]aoc casio-cortez[/quote]

*PRICELESS!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Sheesh!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very accurate


----------



## Doc

Sad.  So sad.  Boy Scouts: to me it appears to be forced suicide by liberal forces.


----------



## Doc

A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words


----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Gov. Should've stayed in jail......crook through and through.......


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Sad. So sad. Boy Scouts: to me it appears to be forced suicide by liberal forces.


 
The BSA is a pure example of how to promote or lose longevity.
Founded with strong principles, they survived and thrived for decades. Then they began to lose as they compromised one principle after another. 

If you cannot stand on your principles, you will not stand at all.


----------



## mla2ofus

marchplumber said:


> Gov. Should've stayed in jail......crook through and through.......



 I think Trump is trying to further TDS by tweaking the dims with this.
Mike


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Old McBloomberg . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In short . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He wants you to die . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Bloomberg Editorial Board Endorses Mike Bloomberg

NEW YORK, NY—The Bloomberg News Editorial Board has endorsed Mike Bloomberg for president.

While other publications are endorsing multiple candidates or communists, Bloomberg Opinion says they've found the right man for the job: Mike Bloomberg.

"He's a really swell guy," wrote the editorial team. "We always have a good time when good ol' Mike is around. His ideas are great, dogs and children love him, and honestly, it's our completely unbiased opinion that he's just the #1 man for the job. Vote Mike Bloomberg!"

The team listed some of his greatest accomplishments:

A record score of 18 on the golf course
Learning to drive before he was four years old
Graduating with several doctorate degrees by the time he turned 16
Advocating for minorities and civil rights
Bringing police officers and black people together
Eradicating soda drinking from the galaxy
Planting an entire 400-acre cornfield with his bare hands
Winning World War I
Winning World War II
Winning World War III (all but guaranteed to happen)
Taming a wild bull and teaching it to speak Farsi

"Oh yeah, and he's absolutely human and definitely not a robot."

Babylon Bee


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


>



Smart Dog!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



Bernie has proven my personal axiom that the progressive social democrats will change the meaning of virtually every word in our lexicon to achieve logically convincing arguments for their planned take over of our lives. 


I would like to hear his desertions on the meaning of the word FREE.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The candidates . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Farming . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gonna start trusting . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bSR0PvG9F_I[/ame]


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bSR0PvG9F_I



One of the hardest things in life to do, is to convince a stupid or delusional person that they are indeed stupid or delusional.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> One of the hardest things in life to do, is to convince a stupid or delusional person that they are indeed stupid or delusional.



Yeeuup!
There is a video clip that includes that HRH Pelosi bs, George Clooney, Tom Hanks and a few others saying the same.
Unfortunately it's not on YouTube for me to share, it's on a FB group.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Bannedjoe said:


> One of the hardest things in life to do, is to convince a stupid or delusional person that they are indeed stupid or delusional.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Trump vs Hillary in India


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Missing . . . Reward . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bernie . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

AOC . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...


ROFLMBO!!  Hey, at least they're still alive and out in the fresh air, not quarantined somewhere.  THANKS for the post, quite the laugh!


God bless, 

Tony


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Finally, they are catching on to you Bernie  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

The field is narrowing  ...:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tis the season.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

bye bye Pocahontas


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> bye bye Pocahontas



She really is Indian


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> bye bye Pocahontas



My son Jeff just put that on his Facebook timeline lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

I wonder what she was saying?


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I wonder what she was saying?
> 
> View attachment 124013



I want more free garlic bread?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That moment....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 124073



   The media character strongly resembles a dickhead. How fitting!!
Mike


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

sockpuppet . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Corona Virus . . .


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Only you can prevent . . .

https://kingteeshops.com/product/only-you-can-prevent-socialism-tshirts/

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Corona Virus protection . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Bet the lame stream media never shared this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Creative marketing...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Their real wish......


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


>



   What good does a mask do if not worn properly??
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Creepy for President . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

True story


----------



## Bamby

Paid Mourners Weep As Bloomberg Exits Primary

NEW YORK, NY—Moments after Mike Bloomberg announced he was suspending his campaign, the Bloomberg campaign office was filled with inconsolable mourners, who were compensated handsomely.

"No, Mike, don't drop out -- please!" screamed one woman as she sobbed uncontrollably for the nice sum of $2,500. "We need you! America needs you! We love you, Mike!"

One mourner was seen rolling around on the ground screaming. Another was quieter and more reflective, as he was only paid $50. A high-ranking campaign staffer was reportedly paid over $50,000 to commit seppuku to restore honor to his name after failing the great Mike Bloomberg.

To end the memorial for his campaign, Bloomberg pulled out the world's tiniest violin and played a somber tune, though it was just a normal-sized violin in comparison with him (because he is small).

"Now that I'm done, I guess I'll go to Disneyland," Bloomberg joked, although he probably won't have much fun at Disneyland since he cannot ride most of the attractions (again, the height thing).


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Creepy Joe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Latest from AOC . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Asking for a friend . . .


----------



## Doc

PSA   Handshake greeting alternatives


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Shocking, isn't it?    NOT.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing political from me today.
However, this is going on in several nursing homes across the country.
Ours has yet to join the message sending.
Many of the elderly folks want to put OUR minds at ease.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## road squawker

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdWMEe6sLDY[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Kind of brings new meaning to "Qualified" for a position, don't it.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Seriously??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

"People who never died before are now dying from coronavirus"- Joe Biden


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hey Sean Penn and all you other plastic hollywood people ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> "People who never died before are now dying from coronavirus"- Joe Biden



Oh, that's a fucking classic.  :th_lmao:


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

Charles Schumer the worst of the worst politicians.  Top DemocRAT slime ball.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## beagle hunter

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



Trump rally with a Coach's Corner segment Make North America Great Again !


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Hair stylists during corona virus scare ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yum


----------



## Bamby

^^^^And far better table fair to boot, nothing beats fried squirrel and squirrel gravy.......


----------



## pirate_girl

Just one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I'd need about 4k to get the guitar I want. As it is, my most expensive one retails for 2k


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Outside of ProMedica Hospital right now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Breaking News .....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Netflix . . .


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


>



Says I must be logged in to view


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> https://www.homesteadingforum.org/attachments/frjofr-png.38191/



Says I must be logged in to view


----------



## bczoom

Sorry everyone.  Was pasting link to photos and wasn't aware you need to sign in to view them.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Sure would be more entertaining ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Creepy Joe . . .


----------



## bczoom

.........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

How summer is going to look after corona virus.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

Just sayin'

It's too bad.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

For pg...


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> For pg...



Heck, I do it that way all the time.
 Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Three Horsemen . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The greatest troll . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## waybomb

Phukin bitch. How fast does she think a hospital ship travels?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Always remember...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Phukin bitch. How fast does she think a hospital ship travels?



Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cover Up . . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Here's one for PG


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

Study: COVID-19 Impacts Men, Women More Than All Other Genders Combined



BALTIMORE, MD—A new study by Johns Hopkins University found that the novel coronavirus is impacting men and women more than all the other genders combined.

According to the study, 100% of coronavirus cases have affected men and women and not a single other gender.

"It's incredible - we've found this virus is far more likely to affect biological males and biological females than any other biological gender," said Head of Gender Research Dr. Benji Charmin. "We thought the data had to be flawed, but we checked again and again, and sure enough, this thing is aggressively going after men and women and ignoring the other genders entirely."

He shrugged. "It's just science."

Progressives quickly applauded the virus for not attacking any of the other genders and only focusing on traditional, outdated, binary genders.

"Finally, a virus that ignores the demiboys, dragonkin, and those who identify as tater tots," said one activist in Portland. "It's about time the tables were turned. Thanks, COVID-19!" He then headed over to his local Communist cafe to lick a doorknob -- "just my little way of showing my gratitude."


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Phew, got lucky with my test results!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Phew, got lucky with my test results!



That looks like Charlie Sheen's test results.   :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby

Sarcasm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=117&v=EYQXMODNdf0&feature=emb_logo


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

*Theres no need to panic over the corona virus it cant last long its made in china.*


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

If this continues through October, Halloween just won't be as fun for some.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wishful thinking . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## baldy347

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125452






This certainly NAILED IT !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Some jackass was spotted stealing hand sanitizer at Kroger's.
Really??!!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



Thats the truth!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

There's a Trump flag up there.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

No clue if this is true but I would not put it past them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

This...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Bernie Sanders just dropped out of the presidential race.


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> Bernie Sanders just dropped out of the presidential race.


And the stock market has taken off because of it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Bernie Sanders just dropped out of the presidential race.



Not that was ever a choice in my mind, but they just keep making it more reasonable for the TDS people to vote Trump.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

Why wait?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic Party 2020 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The virus . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## mla2ofus

Bamby said:


>



   I put this on FB!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Hmmmm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah..


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

Sad to say but I believe this is true for the majority of politicians.   Many have grand ideas and mean well to start with then they get to DC, get a taste of the power and the inflow of money and they are willingly sucked in.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Coming soon...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> Coming soon...



Yea right!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Pick of the day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby

I'm getting to like this kid....


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Uhhh yeah.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Bye bye Land o Lakes native American.
Because... racism??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Bye bye Land o Lakes native American.
> Because... racism??
> 
> View attachment 125817



That is so sad.

So many kids will now never know the Land O Lakes boob gag.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not Our Friend . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...



:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Bitch


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is a Walmart somewhere in Louisiana.
Carts lined up for early morning elderly shoppers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rocky Road . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The 2008 model . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The colour of bad karma?


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

DeWine out there sporting his UT necktie.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Earth Day..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

How many people feel right now.


----------



## Doc

Joe just got his shipment of masks in today.  
Looks like it fits him nicely.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


>



Love that.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


>




   It doesn't matter if they die, they'll still vote!!
Mike


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

This is how the leftist fools see our President and VP now.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 126135



    I wouldn't expect anything more from CNN!!
Mike


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

I was going to comment on this about our goods being too expensive to sell. Then I read instead of just looking at the picture. Bamby said it.

I do want to add this. "Cheap Labor", low to no government oversight have been the holy grail since the Industrial revolution started. At first, we abused the Italians, Chinese and Irish. Called them names gave them the dirty work. Other nationalities and such followed. Workers formed unions, then better working conditions were desired and OSHA cam into being. The air started to get polluted and the EPA was born. 

Onward we searched. Japan - Hey! they just lost a war, labor is cheap let's manufacture there. off we went. The workers and government wised up and India raised it's hand "Here! We have cheap labor and low restriction." And so it came to be. China popped up. "Hey! We're a communist country lots of people to exploit, rock bottom labor cost little regulation." 

Through CV-19 it has been published that parts of China that have not been seen in a long time are now viable from space. The same in India. 

So, what's my point? Should we bring manufacturing back here, The EPA, OSHA and the fifteen dollar minimum wage await. Bamby said it better and shorter. LOL


----------



## m1west

Adillo303 said:


> View attachment 126164
> 
> +-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
> 
> I was going to comment on this about our goods being too expensive to sell. Then I read instead of just looking at the picture. Bamby said it.
> 
> I do want to add this. "Cheap Labor", low to no government oversight have been the holy grail since the Industrial revolution started. At first, we abused the Italians, Chinese and Irish. Called them names gave them the dirty work. Other nationalities and such followed. Workers formed unions, then better working conditions were desired and OSHA cam into being. The air started to get polluted and the EPA was born.
> 
> Onward we searched. Japan - Hey! they just lost a war, labor is cheap let's manufacture there. off we went. The workers and government wised up and India raised it's hand "Here! We have cheap labor and low restriction." And so it came to be. China popped up. "Hey! We're a communist country lots of people to exploit, rock bottom labor cost little regulation."
> 
> Through CV-19 it has been published that parts of China that have not been seen in a long time are now viable from space. The same in India.
> 
> So, what's my point? Should we bring manufacturing back here, The EPA, OSHA and the fifteen dollar minimum wage await. Bamby said it better and shorter. LOL



I would rather pay a little more for a better product that my neighbor made. Support your neighbors not Communists.Those Communists are not forcing you to buy the crap. You have the power just stop buying it. Its only too expensive if your too cheap to pay for a better product made by your neighbor.


----------



## Doc

Good post Andy.   I agree with all except 15 dollar minimum wage.   The minimum wage is not a living wage it's for school kids to have a part time job.  Adults can work and earn more by proving themselves on the job.   Maybe 10 dollar minimum ....

================================

I love babalon bee.   always good for a laugh.  
https://babylonbee.com/news/democra...CxJeWdDVJREN5NeLeWdDqObUQxOzLDltVx7-T5GjSbeg4


----------



## Adillo303

Doc - I agree with all you said. I am not in agreement with the fifteen dollar wage, but it is being thrust upon us. Even at a lower amount we still cannot compete. For sake of discussion, let's say that labor is roughly 50% of cost of goods sold. In China the wage is $.90. This chart puts at $7.90. We cannot afford to pay for the goods that would be made.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_wages_by_country


----------



## Adillo303

Interesting aside. Two Million chickens were just gassed here because meat plants are shutting down. One large hog farmer injected all his sows to make them abort and the Overseas meat imports are increasing.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...d-as-pandemic-slams-meat-sector-idUSKCN2292YS


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New Graph . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just for fun . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good Morning . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Melensdad

This is a short TikTok video.  Worth a watch.  Just for fun.

https://www.tiktok.com/@amanda_sees...lly&share_iid=6821134909135849222&source=h5_m


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

Sorry no pic just this.
https://nypost.com/2020/05/05/this-nursing-home-disaster-is-on-you-gov-cuomo-goodwin/

NY nursing homes that had no covid patients forces to accept covid patients.


----------



## marchplumber

Dead people don't need a job, a house, 401K, or even a business.......

I'm grateful I haven't contracted COVID 19.....

Feel terrible for all those who did or lost family members....prayers for all still suffering......seems like what was ordered might have worked.

If we did nothing, people would scream about that.  If we did something, people scream about that.  If we did something half assed, people would scream about that.  Seems, people like to scream........2¢


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

What??????

THAT good??  Thanks for the laugh Doc....LOL


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

What she said...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> #*13091*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05-07-2020, 05:27 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:th_lmao:

Doc,  I'm a sick man right now, lying in bed with a high fever and body aches, That post had me laughing so hard I almost croaked.

It might have been worth it!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 126356



UH--NO!
Sorry Pat but that is over the line.

Why do otherwise credible people come up with such outlandish comments???


----------



## Doc

True dat.   
We only wish it would really happen.


----------



## Doc

You can't make this shit up.   

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...duXHyoNpetsayDBNakx14vOxkAY3uXbW1LznV4TMdStg8


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> You can't make this shit up.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...duXHyoNpetsayDBNakx14vOxkAY3uXbW1LznV4TMdStg8




This is an example of how and why we got where we are.

Educators hiring corrupted minds to teach our children what is ethical. 
It's akin to hiring a known drug dealer to teach health, temperance and personal responsibility.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 126410



YOU WIN  

This is the best one yet


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

FEAR


----------



## Doc

That's called TREASON!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes please..
Soon.


----------



## marchplumber

Thanks everyone!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

https://abcnews.go.com/US/1st-america-beautiful-quarters-2020-features-fruit-bat/story?id=68169793


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Adillo303

Yes, but, in 26 weeks when unemployment runs out, then what?


----------



## road squawker

Hasn't that been extended to 10 months?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Shipwreck . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's how the liberals see guns up here.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Joe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

tweet . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Who did it?


----------



## pirate_girl

For all the Princess Bride fans lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Your Majesty...


----------



## pirate_girl

Steak anyone?


----------



## Lenny

PG, that steak is COOL!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Major dam break in Midland Michigan.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like you need to ditch photobucket Bamby.
They're stealing your photos.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Death Row . . .


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ohhh, them's fightin' words.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ummm..
Ok..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



If this is correct, it's insanity.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


>





Bannedjoe said:


> If this is correct, it's insanity.



It is insanity, and I firmly believe it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Best meme!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

❤❤❤


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

face mask for dick heads ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since we're talking masks, this one should help you keep the 6 foot social distancing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Twitter . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Woot!


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Woot!
> View attachment 126971



Hell ya!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Finally.  A mask I can wear.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unmasking . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CNN . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Virus . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I voted and voted and voted . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127028




Wouldn't that be a HOOT if the stuff WAS brought back???? Ya know, just sayin.........:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## marchplumber

Bannedjoe said:


> ...



Can't agree with that one! Don't believe it's a color issue...


Mentality issue?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Throwing bricks at horses.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Throwing bricks at horses.
> 
> View attachment 127135



Fuckheads!


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Throwing bricks at horses.
> 
> View attachment 127135



It would not be good for anyone that hurt an animal in my presence.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127171
> 
> Yes!



Oh hell yes.
Food stamps; gone!
Section 8 housing; gone!
Future tax returns;gone!
Reproductive organs; sterilized!


----------



## pirate_girl

CNN; consistently proving what flip flopping dumbasses they are.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This...


----------



## bczoom

Awesome!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> Awesome!




:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Disgusting sicko commie slut


----------



## Adillo303

Thanks PG I haven't heard mention of Haldol in a while. Plus a little Cogenten so they don't shuffle.


----------



## Adillo303

Dang!! Even at riots, there is a shortage of TP.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The riots . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleepy Joe . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stirring the pot . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

h/t to Bobcat's sister.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dumb and Dumber . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Betting against the Country . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Levin posted this today.
Look at Pelosi down on her knees amongst others.
I'm tellin ya..
Like no one can read into that?


----------



## mla2ofus

Nadler's afraid he won't be able getup, LOL!!
Mike


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Levin posted this today.
> Look at Pelosi down on her knees amongst others.
> I'm tellin ya..
> Like no one can read into that?
> 
> View attachment 127398



This last four months has been so unreal, it's like watching the most unfucking believable movie in the entire existence of the planet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trudeau's quarantine cut.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Trudeau's quarantine cut.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Dr. Amy Acton resigned as director of Ohio Department of Health.
?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Dr. Amy Acton resigned as director of Ohio Department of Health.
> ?



I haven’t kept up with Ohio. Is it a loss or gain to lose Amy?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I haven’t kept up with Ohio. Is it a loss or gain to lose Amy?



Depends on who you are.

Some people are saying thank God.
That she and the governor are Nazis.

Others are singing her praises along with that of DeWine for saving lives in Ohio.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

One ringy dingy, two ringy ….


----------



## pirate_girl

...and that group Lady Antebellum changed their name to Lady A.
Because of the slavery reference.
Good God, the world is going bonkers.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> ...and that group Lady Antebellum changed their name to Lady A.
> Because of the slavery reference.
> Good God, the world is going bonkers.



Bonkers?
That's putting it so mildly, it's almost disgusting in itself. 

I think I'm just about to bury my head in the sand, and let everyone fight it out.
Will someone please call me when the reset/recess is over?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can I buy tickets to see this?


----------



## FrancSevin

If Antifa tries, it will be their Waterloo.

Frankly, their odds are better with the President. He'll will at least, give them a deal, an "offer," they cannot refuse.  The bikers will just bury them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stupidity...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

> Speaking of pandering people (Speaker Pelosi) one has to wonder why the Speaker and many others wear the Kente Cloth scarves in tribute to African Americans.  Do they know that Kente cloth originated with the Ashanti in West Africa (now Ghana and Cote d’ivoire) and that the Ashanti tribe was the largest slave trader in Africa.  So, the same people who want to destroy every Confederate statute, flag, and symbol of slavery in America, promote scarves from the Ashanti tribe.  Hypocrisy or the result of not being a student of history?



https://www.cpnys.org/2020/06/11/hypocrisy-thou-hast-so-many-names-andrew-nancy-joe/


----------



## mla2ofus

Bannedjoe said:


> https://www.cpnys.org/2020/06/11/hypocrisy-thou-hast-so-many-names-andrew-nancy-joe/



  Trump needs to bring this up at his rally!!
Mike


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


>





pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127136




According to eye witnesses and a WH spokesperson, this is not correct ... while the picture is real, it was taken during the Kenyan's occupancy over ten years ago.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127191




If someone saw that happening and shot the dumb-ass doing it, would the shooter be arrested for littering?  

Surely, there wouldn't be any other crime involved!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127302




I *Did*!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> I *Did*!!



  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

More truth here . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like this.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I like this.



It's a pity that I can only thank you once.   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Cockwomble Barmpot!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

OMG  priceless!!!   :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> OMG  priceless!!!   :th_lmao:



This type of thinking probably works for body parts as well.

Oh, and you weren't raped, just think of yourself as depository.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

No Joe.
Go back under.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

“Nothing exists except an endless present”


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> ...



No.
Just no.
Thank you, but no.


----------



## mla2ofus

Joe, pull that big spoon outta that pot and put it down!!
Mike


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> No.
> Just no.
> Thank you, but no.



Hey, I'm not selling this as a home game.
But if law and order goes away, people will perish as folks will be left to fend for themselves.

The methods may vary.

Sorry, google has limited pics of tree decorations.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Hey, I'm not selling this as a home game.
> But if law and order goes away, people will perish as folks will be left to fend for themselves.
> 
> The methods may vary.
> 
> Sorry, google has limited pics of tree decorations.



Forumsforums has and always had a fine line/limit on such things.
It's up to you what you do post, Joe.
Can't say all will agree.
That said, respect for everything else.
We luv ya.
Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Forumsforums has and always had a fine line/limit on such things.
> It's up to you what you do post, Joe.
> Can't say all will agree.
> That said, respect for everything else.
> We luv ya.
> Lol



Geez, sorry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Geez, sorry.



People in the past have been banned for such things.
That's WHY I know all about that long ago fine line.
Which is now relaxed.
So..
Carry on I suppose.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And now, back to our regular program...


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> People in the past have been banned for such things.
> That's WHY I know all about that long ago fine line.
> Which is now relaxed.
> So..
> Carry on I suppose.


I do not agree that it has been relaxed but .... we are older and slower plus of late we have awesome members that do not need moderated.   Myself and mods were just discussing this post as it was reported and BannedJoe sent a PM requesting the posts removal before any action was taken.   All good.   As PG said ...Carry on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going in a different direction slightly...
So I just went to log out of my Farcebook app.
This is now on the messenger app.

I mean, wow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's breakfast time. Lol.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The new syrup brand in Canada.


----------



## pirate_girl

Really?

That's a no from me too.


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Just stop, and think shit through people!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So um......


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hide and seek . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Remember when . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How democrats . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

History is not there . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

NFL and free speech ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127784



I was just out in my pantry, and came across two bags of AJ cornmeal.
Give it a little while, and I'll be rich!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This just in ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

All is fair . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

There once was a time when people weren't so thin skinned and could laugh at each other.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68WV4Be1-fI[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## Bannedjoe

Let's hurry up and get these passed out!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

Hypocracy abounds at facebook.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



No good deed goes unpunished?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Oh brother!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127919
> 
> Oh brother!



... and lets not forget the slave trader that founded YALE University: Elihu Yale


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I find this very troubling.
Retarded even.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

pirate_girl said:


> I find this very troubling.
> Retarded even.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127945



   I laugh when I see the new commercial for "Tommyjohn" masks!! What can it possibly do for your face??
Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

Just a young girl with her pet chicken.
Oh, she's a Trump supporter too.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127960



:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127960







*Re: Toons For The Times* 




​:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

My thought for the day.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco Cartoon – Mount Surigaffe


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I can't say I blame them!
What did she expect??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

You see . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can I ask . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Save our statues . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

This isn't nice, but it's accurate.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> This isn't nice, but it's accurate.
> 
> View attachment 128044



Yep.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128052



I can't like this one enough!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

True.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Kanye West announced his presidential bid on Twitter.
Wait... what??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


>



Great idea!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

A true patriot has left the planet.


----------



## pirate_girl

There is a video that these pictures come from.
I can't think of a way to post it here.

Anyway...


----------



## Doc

No wonder they don't like Trump.  They don't wanna work.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Seattle's Socialist UTOPIA.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

From the fiction section . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Kanye West is saying he no longer supports President Trump, and claims he had COVID-19.
Plus, he's wanting to run for President.
It's not too difficult to see what's going on here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow you guys, look how tall the corn is getting around here!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

How many canadians feel about our southern border these days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> How many canadians feel about our southern border these days.



We’re ok long as you keep Justin on the north side of the border! :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No. We'll just send him back to Cuba. Lmao


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> No. We'll just send him back to Cuba. Lmao



Thats a plan!  :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> How many canadians feel about our southern border these days.



Wait until Canada elects a conservative, you will be getting the same treatment.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128237




Notice the news medias showed the black on white a few times but the white on black (Rodney King) beating over and over and over and over.   Yes, they were deliberately trying to start riots.  Sorry I got away from your point but I thought it was important UT


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Branco cartoon . . .


----------



## Doc

Had Hilliary won the 2016 election she and Dr. Fauci would be herding all the sheep to right where they want them.  Cashless society would be right around the corner.   Trump saved us in so many ways.  Praying he is reelected in 2020.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


>



That Dude is USELESS!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep


----------



## mla2ofus

jim slagle said:


> That Dude is USELESS!



   Oh, he has uses but we probably won't like them!!


----------



## Doc

Could this all be true?   I verified his name used to be Warren Wilhelm Jr. ..but that is as far as I went.   

If true no wonder NYNY is so F'd up ..but why did the populace elect him?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guess you’v heard the Redskins are changing their name . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trumps Fault . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

The dumbass speaks again.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> The dumbass speaks again.
> 
> View attachment 128325



Are you kiddin' me?????
Advice from a has been actress's.  Yeah let's follow that.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Yep. The next headline in the news will read......115 year old man with chronic heart disease and stage 4 liver cancer dies from Covid 19.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


>



Wish I could post Levin's latest Biden clip.
It's very sad.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl














*Re: Toons For The Times* 









We know this prediction is not true because in 2022 no one would dare wear fur.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

From Dear Leader DeWine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much the sentiments of most canadians. We're all quite content to keep the border closed until y'all get your poop in a group down there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Inflation...


----------



## mla2ofus

There's more money for hospials in reported covid cases so why not cook the books??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Perfect solution for the riots. Lmao


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Perfect solution for the riots. Lmao



I'll start using a 5 gallon bucket that I'll give them for free if they need it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Really??!!


----------



## Adillo303

https://justthenews.com/politics-po...order-requires-facial-coverings-while-outside

They even went so far as to class congress as essential.


----------



## pirate_girl

Adillo303 said:


> https://justthenews.com/politics-po...order-requires-facial-coverings-while-outside
> 
> They even went so far as to class congress as essential.



The essential elite.
Rules don't apply to them.
Only for the rest of us.
I truly hope you all seriously see what is going on here.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleepy Joe . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rooked . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This video has been removed . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

P_G, there is a Trump "No More Bullshit" flag flying on HWY 59 about 2 miles south of Avoca.  I gave him 5 Trump yard signs (compliments of the county GOP).  He has 3 on his acreage and 2 at his business in Avoca.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 127629


I really should object to this, but it's too damn funny to criticize.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Going in a different direction slightly...
> So I just went to log out of my Farcebook app.
> This is now on the messenger app.
> 
> I mean, wow.
> 
> View attachment 127670




The inclusion of Trayvon Martin's name tends to invalidate his point, which is a shame.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Hypocracy abounds at facebook.


At least he didn't use the "H" word ... you know, _*Honkies*_!  (Extra credit for those who know how this supposed pejorative originated.)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hitler Phones Biden :th_lmao:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUif106VC-o[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Conservative Twins . . .

AOC Responds To Ted Yoho's Comments


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fepz5kGxXY[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

That face you make . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Leaders Lead . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nadler . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If Portland . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Getting what you wish for . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Settled Science.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Odds and ends . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably going to go something like this:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Probably going to go something like this:
> 
> View attachment 128846



You think Biden will be that lively?  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> You think Biden will be that lively?  :th_lmao:



Not at all.


----------



## pirate_girl

No, you're an idiot.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is true.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

America is not . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Garbage in . . .


----------



## Doc

Fucking lowlifes ....any punishment would not be enough IMO.  
-----------------------------
NEED TO MAKE THESE 2 AHOLES FAMOUS!

Atlanta last weekend.
Who knows these clowns?
Disgusting WTC costumes that depict the WTC towers on fire with Barbie dolls affixed as people jumping.
Maybe some of our 150 thousand plus fans know these losers and will see to it that they are friendless by the end of this weekend.
Via The New York City Firefighter Brotherhood Foundation


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Fucking lowlifes ....any punishment would not be enough IMO.
> -----------------------------
> NEED TO MAKE THESE 2 AHOLES FAMOUS!
> 
> Atlanta last weekend.
> Who knows these clowns?
> Disgusting WTC costumes that depict the WTC towers on fire with Barbie dolls affixed as people jumping.
> Maybe some of our 150 thousand plus fans know these losers and will see to it that they are friendless by the end of this weekend.
> Via The New York City Firefighter Brotherhood Foundation


That's repulsive.
His face: aren't we cute? Aren't we clever?
Some passersby should have ripped those right off of them.
Dumbasses


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



  Since I live in Idaho that's sick!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## deand1

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129015



I'd rather see them win.


----------



## pirate_girl

deand1 said:


> I'd rather see them win.



Ha..
I think the meme maker meant loose.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Money for nothing!


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129023
> 
> View attachment 129024




Yeah, does anyone else notice that "joe" is the only one wearing a mask?

Is that really Joe or a photoshop pic?


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mla2ofus

I hate to see bloodshed but I hope antifa and BLM try to invade Sturgis!!


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> I hate to see bloodshed but I hope antifa and BLM try to invade Sturgis!!



No worries.  Cowards don't pick a fight with real men.


----------



## mla2ofus

I guess I should say the operative word in my post was "try".


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I suppose it's a typeo ....or is it.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep.   I hope and pray the majority of Americans will not be fooled.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fool me once . . .


----------



## road squawker

Didn't She knowingly with hold exculpatory evidence and send an innocent man to prison when She was a prosecutor?


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc 




Yep. I hope and pray the majority of Americans will not be fooled. 
Attached Images[IMG said:
			
		

> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/attachment.php?attachmentid=129110&stc=1&d=1597274475[/IMG]
> 
> 
> If this is true, then the Biden/Harris ticket will be the ultimate test of this theory.


----------



## Blotto

road squawker said:


> Didn't She knowingly with hold exculpatory evidence and send an innocent man to prison when She was a prosecutor?



I'm not sure if this is the case you're thinking of, but her office was heavily involved in this one.
And off all places to report on it, it's from a Canadian media site.

https://www.rebelnews.com/exclusive...er_mark_feigin_accused_anti_muslim_hate_crime

Cheers!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Me??!
No way.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## mla2ofus

And that brainwashing occurred in the schools and colleges!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bombing the Election . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Facebook community standards are racist against Whites.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Looks like Biden's boat is going down fast ...
:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


>





:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Malware - Do not click . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129342



She really should wash Her hair more often.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

David Hogg asked his Twitter fans if they wanted to hear more from him.

Guess not!

https://www.bizpacreview.com/2020/0...ed-to-see-more-of-him-not-his-best-day-963348


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I do hope they are right this time too.


----------



## road squawker

Doc said:


>



Technically, this is incorrect, however, Hitler DID control the police and used them to control the masses. 
there were no more free elections after 1933.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

BLM in a nutshell.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

14 Mostly Accurate CNN Headlines From The Last 6,000 Years Of Human History

2348 BC: Watery But Mostly Peaceful Flood Destroys Earth

1025 BC: David Circumcises 200 Philistines In Mostly Painless Medical Procedure

33 AD: Mostly Peaceful Crowd Demands Jesus Be Crucified

79 AD: Fiery But Mostly Dormant Mount Vesuvius Erupts

1235 AD: Genghis Khan Attacks China In Mostly Pacifist Invasion

1347 AD: Black Death Peacefully Kills Millions, Trump To Blame

1453 AD: Constantinople Liberated By Religion Of Mostly Peace

1937 AD: Hindenburg Has Mostly Pleasant Flight

1945 AD: America Drops Two Mostly Peaceful Nuclear Bombs On Japan

1959 AD: Chinese Citizens Mostly Don't Starve To Death In Great Famine

1986 AD: USSR Reactor At Chernobyl Mostly Not Exploded

1997 AD: McDonald's Unveils Mostly Functional McFlurry Machine

2008 AD: Obama Runs Mostly Scandal-Free Administration

2017 AD: The Last Jedi Mostly Not A Terrible Movie


----------



## Doc

Yep, this would happen.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

:th_lmao:

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

Jim_S said:


> :th_lmao:
> 
> .



Me too


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Almost Honest - Journalism today . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



I love it!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleepy Joe . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Blowin’ in the wind . . .


----------



## Doc

Only in American ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Would Like it to . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CAUTION . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you’re going to assume . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Fleas?
:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Fleas?
> :th_lmao:
> 
> View attachment 129754



More likely lice!  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sad but true.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I Think My Dog Is A Democrat . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3VLqLLWxbQ[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Donald Trump jr was in Lima, speaking at a rally at UNOH.
Looks like someone told him about Kewpee hamburgers.
Look at the kids face behind the counter.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

100 days and counting . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ironic isn't it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Ironic isn't it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129841



A VERY interesting observation!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:


 
Whilst this is humorous and believable, not exactly true.

Biden was actually at the Auto workers union hall when he bragged about his love of the Corvette.

*Did Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden talk about how the Chevrolet Corvette is "one of the best cars in the world" while he was visiting a Ford plant? No, that's not true. Biden did mention his love of Corvettes while visiting the United Auto Workers (UAW) Region 1 headquarters in Warren, Michigan, on September 9, 2020. He was not at a Ford plant.*
*The claim appeared in **a Facebook meme** (archived **here**) published on September 9, 2020. The meme read:*
_#Biden is literally at the #Ford Plant talking about the Corvette being one of the best cars in the world lol! #Chevy
_​


----------



## pirate_girl

See?
Even the bear is leaving.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> See?
> Even the bear is leaving.
> 
> View attachment 129847



Fully understand. I would leave too.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

2020 . . .


----------



## Doc

Secret pic of Nancy Pelosi at home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleepy Joe . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Crazy Nan . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If any hair salon should apologize . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

Jim_S said:


> If any hair salon should apologize . . .



:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Jim_S said:


> Sleepy Joe . . .



I'll translate it for you'''; If you work hard, vote me in, I'll tax you higher and let the cites burn.  It's all Trump's fault.

Send my $100 ASAP, I short on beer and ammunition.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

MSM Sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Civics Lesson: Electoral College


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And just like that . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What do democrats hate the most?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Breaking . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Due to Covid . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bring in . . .


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> MSM Sucks!!!!!!!



  More specifically the head is up their ass!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 129944
> 
> View attachment 129945



Wonderful gift for Wally!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Way to go Carl!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sleepy Joe again . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Me & my homies . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We live in a world . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m mad about . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Earth at night . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s like a vampire . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

Jim_S said:


> It’s like a vampire . . .



:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

This is sad.
He's getting off the plane waving to the crowd.
There was no crowd there.
Throughout the video clip.
Screen shot.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao


----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what happened to rep points that one deserves a few


----------



## Doc

Snowtrac Nome said:


> what happened to rep points that one deserves a few



Rep points went away a few years ago when 'Thanks' came in the door.   But thanks for the thought.  

=================================


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hidin’ Biden . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I saw people on the internet were making marks out of their old clothes so I did the same. Selling them 3 for $10. Message me if interested.


----------



## mla2ofus

NorthernRedneck said:


> I saw people on the internet were making marks out of their old clothes so I did the same. Selling them 3 for $10. Message me if interested.



   I hope the racing stripe is optional!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The kid is there as we speak.


----------



## pirate_girl

These protesters keep coming up on the road adjacent to the airport.
The officers showed up and told them the area is owned by the port authority, that the land has been rented by the Trump campaign.
Basically to scram lol
There is a danger of cars using the road being involved in accidents.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> These protesters keep coming up on the road adjacent to the airport.
> The officers showed up and told them the area is owned by the port authority, that the land has been rented by the Trump campaign.
> Basically to scram lol
> There is a danger of cars using the road being involved in accidents.
> 
> View attachment 130160
> 
> View attachment 130161


I do hope there are repercussions if they do not obey.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Still toxic . . .

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I do hope there are repercussions if they do not obey.



They moved somewhere else lol

Here's some more pics.


----------



## road squawker

Dayum!
   Those Trump supporters even know how to parallel park.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!
He's there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

That's all I got!


----------



## Doc

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

The commie is trying to get her name in the headlines again.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:   I applaud the move for Biden to campaign with Hanoi Jane.   A real nail in the coffin of the Biden campaign.   LMAO

===================================

Love this:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teeing it up for him . . .


New! A.F. Branco coffee table book “Keep America Laughing (at the left)” pre-order HERE

For more A.F.Branco cartoons at Legal Insurrection click here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Doc

Democracy vs Constitutional Republic


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


Has anyone considered the fact that,,,; It is not the President's job to unite the people.  We are either united or we are not.  That is OUR responsibility.  

The President is supposed to implement law and order
execute authorized spending, lead the military and represent the USA in foreign matters as specified in our Founding documents. The oath taken for the job requires just that an says nothing about "uniting" the people.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Has anyone considered the fact that,,,; It is not the President's job to unite the people.



If the Presidents job doesn’t include uniting the people wouldn’t it follow that it’s not his job to divide people as happened with the previous Administration?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Proof that there are a lot more liberals out there now.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Proof that there are a lot more liberals out there now.


:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:
Sadly true!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Football...
My son snapped this off his tv.
Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pretty much


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Some say he's toast..
I say no he's not.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Yes I remember..


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

That fly tho!


----------



## Doc

It seems there is no f'ing way we will have a fair election.  I cannot believe the shit going on with mail in ballots.  Dems are doing all this on purpose so the results will be in question no matter the outcome.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Other flies in political moments, lest we forget.


----------



## road squawker

It's the same darn fly!!!!
It just changed to being a Democrat!


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> It's the same darn fly!!!!
> It just changed to being a Democrat!



Right you are!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Biden Boat parade:


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Biden Boat parade:



New Orleans Democratic voters trying yo get to the polls.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

I pray this is right.


----------



## Doc

Reminds me of a scene in Men In Black: more truth in these than local newspapers and MSM.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

A golden moment.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I pray this is right.



I do hope this pans out. However, it is not the election itself for which I worry but the aftermath. Keep in mind the left has a Brown Shirt army in just about every major city in the nation organized, primed, and ready to cause mayhem.

Most of them out on bail provided by Hollywood and Big tech elites, so they can be ready and available to hit the streets.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I do hope this pans out. However, it is not the election itself for which I worry but the aftermath. Keep in mind the left has a Brown Shirt army in just about every major city in the nation organized, primed, and ready to cause mayhem.
> 
> Most of them out on bail provided by Hollywood and Big tech elites, so they can be ready and available to hit the streets.


And noticed how the riots have quieted down for now before the election.   No doubt organizing and planning for the aftermath.   Losers!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Think I've seen this before but it's worth another view. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This is one of 4 photos that were found on Hunter Biden's hard drive.
The picture is one that a Facebook member decided to title.
Holy cow.. 

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ate-committee-new-york-post-bombshell-report/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

PG, you are posting some hilarious stuff here, but,,,; Shouldn't You Be Working??????
You know what they say about idle minds being the devil's workshop

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> PG, you are posting some hilarious stuff here, but,,,; Shouldn't You Be Working??????
> You know what they say about idle minds being the devil's workshop
> 
> :th_lmao:


Thank you my dear!
Nope, I'm off for 6 days.
?


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Nope, I'm off for 6 days.
> ?



That makes work more of a hobby than toil and drudgery.   

Okay, I shouldn't say anything as I've been mainly retired for the past 20 years.


----------



## pirate_girl

Poor Hunter Biden..
Here's another one.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be handing these out for trick or treat.

Making candy corn great again.

View attachment 130699


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130700


----------



## Doc

Yep.  Best definition of socialist yet ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130732


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130733


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130734


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130742


----------



## mla2ofus

If some of those emails implicate hil or bill that may be true.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130761


----------



## mla2ofus

As per Newsom will he put his mask back on between slurps??


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130783


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130818


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130819

?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Well! I think the next debates are going to be verrrrrry interesting.

View attachment 130824


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130849


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130849



A "Fortunate Son" indeed otherwise he would be in jail already.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My first thought was...is this like the democrats voting for Biden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130859


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130878


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130879

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130881


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130894


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130881



I know this is a screwed up, but am I the only one that thinks she looks a little like Katlin Jenner?


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> I know this is a screwed up, but am I the only one that thinks she looks a little like Katlin Jenner?





I kinda see that but,,,;

Justice Barret is frankly hawt
Caitlin Jenner is NOT!


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I kinda see that but,,,;
> 
> Justice Barret is frankly hawt
> Caitlin Jenner is NOT!



its screwed up but there is a resemblance, for her sake I hope no-one on the left notices, or who knows that may make them like her.:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130941


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130942


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130943


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130944


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130945


----------



## FrancSevin

*Let us also not forget what the Dems chose to focus on when the pandemic entered our country.
The Dems were wasting American taxpayer dollars in a sham impeachment. *
*They cared more about removing our elected president.
*
_FLOTUS Melania Trump_


----------



## pirate_girl

Karma.

View attachment 130948


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Karma.
> 
> View attachment 130948



A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do when the feeling strikes him.   

  I take that back.  No we don't.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 130979


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131006


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131007


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131008


----------



## pirate_girl

When you once again make an ass of yourself on social media...

View attachment 131009


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With the election only days away....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

I do hope this prediction come TRUE!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oops
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131049


----------



## mtntopper

View attachment 131058


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. This is getting ridiculous with the us elections. Now they've called in a counting expert to verify the results.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131100


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131101


----------



## FrancSevin

These people have defective signs.  They appear to have been cut off.  The sign should read, *COUNT EVERY VOTE, ONCE!*


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131114


----------



## pirate_girl

This is from one of my favourite FB bloggers.

View attachment 131116

View attachment 131117


----------



## FrancSevin

Tired of ROBO calls?


----------



## jillcrate

Hehe yes that works quite well Franc


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131118


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131120


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131121


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> These people have defective signs.  They appear to have been cut off.  The sign should read, *COUNT EVERY VOTE, ONCE!*



I think that we should be able to squeeze the word "LEGAL" in there somewhere.


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131125


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131142


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131143


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

View attachment 131155


----------



## jillcrate

Oh my.... That may be closer than we think Pirate Girl!!


----------



## pirate_girl

What HE said.

View attachment 131166


----------



## pixie

Does anyone think that the morons who voted for a sock monkey are going to accept responsibility for the demise of our Constitution ? Much less any responsibility for themselves ?


----------



## jillcrate

I think they got it thru fraud...  So many "dead" people voted its not funny....

They got what they wanted.... To mess up the election so they could make it look like Joe Biden won when really he didnt....... (They accomplished this by all the fake mail in votes (Dead people,etc))


----------



## NorthernRedneck

View attachment 130747


----------



## NorthernRedneck

View attachment 130760


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## jillcrate

Thanx PG....

Sad how the election was clearly stolen.... And no one wants to admit there was fraud!!

Whats happend to the world??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess

I am venturing off the snow cat forum, this might not be a good idea, but here goes nothing


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman

Your welcome


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

PLEASE ...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Adillo303

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Christmas 2020


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 132195


some people got on trains because someone told them they would get a hot shower and a good meal, they got gassed, 100% of them


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

For PG and all the others on the front lines.


----------



## Doc

The entrepreneurial spirit is alive and well.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sometimes it takes me all day to get nothing done


----------



## Doc

NOT a GIF ....I screen scraped it from a friends FB page.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## m1west

My dad in WW2


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

That time of year again.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny story on this one. Years ago I was Santa in the town Christmas parade. I took great pleasure in looking straight into my ex gf's eyes as the float went past calling her HO HO HO. ???


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> View attachment 132683


It took my five minutes to stop laughing. Thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

P_G, good idea!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc




----------



## Backyardski

Doc said:


> View attachment 133076


Source?


----------



## Doc

Backyardski said:


> Source?


Facebook


----------



## Backyardski

I only ask because there is a thread in the seriously speaking section and if true should make its way down there?


----------



## mla2ofus

If it's on the web it must be true, LOL!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Backyardski said:


> I only ask because there is a thread in the seriously speaking section and if true should make its way down there?


Uhm,  yes and no.  

Toons for the times is about looking at true situations with skepticism and humor.

BTW, seriously speaking is usually about personal stress and grief. 

If anything, assuming if this is factual,  it should be in the politics section.


----------



## Backyardski

FrancSevin said:


> Uhm,  yes and no.
> 
> Toons for the times is about looking at true situations with skepticism and humor.
> 
> BTW, seriously speaking is usually about personal stress and grief.
> 
> If anything, assuming if this is factual,  it should be in the politics section.


Well, It wasn’t me that started it, just participated. It is a serious subject that hadn’t been looked at in a political manner before that post. Sorry to gunk this up.......


----------



## Doc

Backyardski said:


> Well, It wasn’t me that started it, just participated. It is a serious subject that hadn’t been looked at in a political manner before that post. Sorry to gunk this up.......


One reason for toons for times and not the political debate is simply because it is speculation.  Might be something to it, or not.   the early time of the blast makes it seem something  other than people was the target (IMHO) so I posted it.  Time will tell if there is anything to it.

As Franc said, our Seriously Speaking forum is not for this type of subject.  it is more for anything personal and serious happening in your life.   To share and get support.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

If you've been following the Twisted Tea viral thing, the memes are crazy now lol


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Kaper

No explanation needed .........


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

This thread is closed.   New thread started for 2021.   See it here:  *





						Toons For The Times 2021
					

Here we go folks! We're in 2021. When I started this forum thread back in 2008, I never thought it would take off. Remember- this thread is about anything going on in the world at the present time, political or otherwise. It can be quotes, memes, and yes political cartoons. Have fun!




					www.forumsforums.com
				



*Thanks PG.   This is the biggest thread to date we've ever had.   Woo Hoo.


----------

